# knitting tea party 28 november '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 28 November 14

It has been a rainy overcast day  mid fifties  but still very dreary. So I am having a bowl of chocolate pudding  a big box  three cups of milk  all for me. I will not eat it all at one time  that scene harbors a big tummy ache  so I will just work at it for the day  it will be gone by bedtime.

Ayden is at a birthday party  think they went someplace in Fort Wayne, Indiana  about fifty miles west of us. No doubt he is having a great time. Heidi is gone  shopping?  Lexi is at work  not sure where Bailee is  so that leaves Bentley, Avery and Gary at home. Sounds fairly quiet over there  wonder if they are all taking an afternoon nap. Lol the dogs havent even been outside.

My left hand has been giving me a lot of grief  not #10 type pain  more a 1-4 kind of pain  and not all the time. Typing too much wears it out and makes the last two fingers ache and hurt. If I hold my arm in the wrong way there is a jabbing pain. And my thumb just aches. Im trying to decide how much is the break and how much is arthritis. Its a pain in the butt since it cuts into my ability to do things comfortably. I should complain  there are so many that would be glad for just my aches and pains. Sorry for the vent.

I had found some cornbread recipes last week that I was going to use later in the week but decided to wait and use them this week. I think you will enjoy them. I really like cornbread  these recipes sound really good.

Maple and Walnut Cornbread
Joshua Bousel Contributor

Serves 6-8

Ingredients
	1 cup roughly chopped walnuts
	1 cup yellow cornmeal
	1 cup all purpose flour
	2 tablespoons sugar
	2 teaspoons baking powder
	1 teaspoon Kosher salt
	1/2 teaspoon baking soda
	3/4 cup sour cream
	1/2 cup buttermilk
	1/2 cup maple syrup
	2 large eggs
	3 tablespoons melted butter, cooled slightly, plus 1 additional tablespoon for pan
	2 tablespoons canola oil

Procedures

Preheat oven to 425°F. Place walnuts in a 10-inch cast iron skillet over medium high heat and toast until fragrant, 3 to 5 minutes. Transfer walnuts to a bowl and place skillet in oven.

In a medium bowl, whisk together cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, and baking soda. In a separate medium bowl, whisk together sour cream, buttermilk, syrup, eggs, 3 tablespoons melted butter, and canola oil. Pour wet ingredients into bowl with dry ingredients and whisk until completely combined. Stir in walnuts.

Using pot holders, carefully remove hot pan from oven. Place 1 tablespoon butter in skillet and swirl to completely melt and coat inside of pan. Pour in cornbread batter and place in oven. Bake until skewer inserted into middle of cornbread comes out clean, about 20 minutes. Let bread cool in pan for 5 minutes, then carefully turn out to wire rack and let cool an additional 10 minutes. Serve immediately. Reheat any leftover cornbread before serving again.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/maple-walnut-cornbread-recipe.html

Orange and Cranberry Cornbread
Joshua Bousel Contributor

Serves 6-8

Ingredients

	1 cup yellow cornmeal
	1 cup all purpose flour
	1/2 cup light brown sugar
	2 teaspoons baking powder
	1 teaspoon Kosher salt
	1/2 teaspoon baking soda
	3/4 cup sour cream
	1/2 cup buttermilk
	1/3 cup honey
	2 large eggs
	3 tablespoons melted butter, cooled slightly, plus 1 additional tablespoon for pan
	2 tablespoons canola oil
	1 cup roughly chopped fresh cranberries
	1 tablespoon zest from 1 orange
	
Procedures

Place a 10-inch cast iron skillet on middle rack in oven and preheat to 425°F.

In a medium bowl, whisk together cornmeal, flour, brown sugar, baking powder, salt, and baking soda. In a separate medium bowl, whisk together sour cream, buttermilk, honey, eggs, 3 tablespoons melted butter, and canola oil. Pour wet ingredients into bowl with dry ingredients and whisk until completely combined. Stir in cranberries and orange zest.

Using pot holders, carefully remove hot pan from oven. 
Place 1 tablespoon butter in skillet and swirl to completely melt and coat inside of pan. 
Pour in cornbread batter and place in oven.
Bake until skewer inserted into middle of cornbread comes out clean, about 20 minutes.
Let bread cool in pan for 5 minutes, then carefully turn out to wire rack and let cool an additional 10 minutes. 
Serve immediately. Reheat any leftover cornbread before serving again.
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/orange-cranberry-cornbread.html

Roasted Pepper Cornbread
Joshua Bousel Contributor

Serves 6-8

Ingredients

	1 large red bell pepper
	1 large poblano pepper
	1 cup yellow cornmeal
	1 cup all purpose flour
	1/2 cup white sugar
	2 teaspoons baking powder
	1 teaspoon Kosher salt
	1/2 teaspoon baking soda
	1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
	3/4 cup sour cream
	1/2 cup buttermilk
	2 large eggs
	3 tablespoons melted butter, cooled slightly, plus 1 additional tablespoon for pan
	2 tablespoons canola oil
	1 cup frozen corn kernels, thawed
	
Procedures

Place a 10-inch cast iron skillet on middle rack in oven and preheat to 425°F.

Roast red bell pepper and poblano over an open flame on a gas stove or grill until skins are completely charred. Place in a bowl, cover with plastic wrap, and let sit until cooled, 5 to 10 minutes. Peel off charred skins; remove stems and seeds. Finely copy flesh of peppers.

In a medium bowl, whisk together cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, baking soda, and cayenne pepper. 
In a separate medium bowl, whisk together sour cream, buttermilk, eggs, 3 tablespoons melted butter, and canola oil.

Pour wet ingredients into bowl with dry ingredients and whisk until completely combined. Stir in chopped peppers and corn.

Using pot holders, carefully remove hot pan from oven. 
Place 1 tablespoon butter in skillet and swirl to completely melt and coat inside of pan.

Pour in cornbread batter and place in oven.

Bake until skewer inserted into middle of cornbread comes out clean, about 20 minutes.

Let bread cool in pan for 5 minutes, then carefully turn out to wire rack and let cool an additional 10 minutes.

Serve immediately. Reheat any leftover cornbread before serving again.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/roasted-pepper-cornbread-recipe.html

Jalapeño Jack Cornbread
Joshua Bousel Contributor

Serves 6-8

Ingredients

	1 cup yellow cornmeal
	1 cup all purpose flour
	1/2 cup white sugar
	2 teaspoons baking powder
	1 teaspoon Kosher salt
	1/2 teaspoon baking soda
	3/4 cup sour cream
	1/2 cup buttermilk
	2 large eggs
	3 tablespoons melted butter, cooled slightly, plus 1 additional tablespoon for pan
	2 tablespoons canola oil
	6 ounces pepper jack cheese, grated
	1/2 cup finely chopped seeded fresh jalapeños

Procedures

Place a 10-inch cast iron skillet on middle rack in oven and preheat to 425°F.

In a medium bowl, whisk together cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, and baking soda.

In a separate medium bowl, whisk together sour cream, buttermilk, eggs, 3 tablespoons melted butter, and canola oil.

Pour wet ingredients into bowl with dry ingredients and whisk until completely combined. Stir in cheese and jalapeños.

Using pot holders, carefully remove hot pan from oven. 
Place 1 tablespoon butter in skillet and swirl to completely melt and coat inside of pan.

Pour in cornbread batter and place in oven.

Bake until skewer inserted into middle of cornbread comes out clean, about 20 minutes.

Let bread cool in pan for 5 minutes, then carefully turn out to wire rack and let cool an additional 10 minutes.

Serve immediately. Reheat any leftover cornbread before serving again.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/jalapeno-jack-cornbread-recipe.html

Cornmeal Crème Fraîche Spoon Bread 
Martha Stewart Living (November 2014)

(This photo: Martha Stewart Living/Chris Court)

Servings: 8

INGREDIENTS

2 1/2 cups whole milk
1 stick unsalted butter, plus more, room temperature, for cake pan
2 1/4 teaspoons coarse salt
1 cup fine stone-ground yellow cornmeal
1/2 cup creme fraiche
3 large eggs, separated
1/2 cup chopped fresh chives
1/2 cup frozen corn, thawed

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
In a medium saucepan, combine milk, butter, and salt. Bring to a simmer over medium-high heat, then reduce heat to maintain simmer. Gradually whisk in cornmeal until mixture is thickened, about 1 minute. Remove from heat; whisk in creme fraiche.

In a large heatproof bowl, whisk together egg yolks and chives. Gradually whisk in cornmeal mixture; fold in corn.

Butter a 9-inch round cake pan.

Whisk egg whites on medium-high speed until soft peaks form, about 1 minute.

Stir one-quarter of beaten whites into cornmeal mixture to loosen.

Gently fold in remaining whites until just combined.

Pour batter into prepared pan.

Bake until puffed and lightly browned on top, about 40 minutes. Serve immediately.

http://www.thebittenword.com/thebittenword/2014/11/thanksgiving-2014-cornmeal-cr%C3%A8me-fra%C3%AEche-spoon-bread.html

Keeping with the bread theme here let me add two more.

Copycat Golden Corral Buttery Bread Rolls

24 rolls

Ingredients

	1 envelope active dry yeast 
	¼ C. water, very warm 
	1/3 C. sugar 
	¼ C. butter or margarine 
	1 tsp. salt 
	1 C. milk, boiling hot 
	1 egg, beaten lightly 
	4½ C. all purpose flour 
	2 Tbs. butter or margarine, melted (for garnish)

Directions

Begin by adding the yeast to a bowl of warm water and stir until the yeast is dissolved.

Mix sugar, ¼ cup of butter or margarine and salt in with the hot milk in another bowl. Continue to stir the mixture until the sugar dissolves and the butter or margarine melts. Then proceed to cool the mixture to 105 degrees.

Next combine the milk mixture and the yeast mixture with the egg. Pour in 4 cups of flour slowly to form the dough. Utilize the rest of the flour to cover a pastry cloth so that your fingers do not stick to the dough. Then, begin to knead the dough softly for 5 minutes.

Then, put the dough in a warmed and buttered bowl and cover. Let the dough rise in a room temperature area for 1¼ to 1½ hours. Then begin to knead the dough again for 4-5 minutes. Afterward, roll pieces of the dough into 1½ to 1¾ inch balls. Align the balls on a heavily buttered baking sheet. Make sure to cover the balls and again set aside to let rise for 30-40 minutes and preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Youre almost there!

Lightly brush the tops of the bread balls with the melted butter or margarine and bake for 18- 20 minutes. Continue to bake until the tops of the bread rolls are a light golden brown color. Now, enjoy! (And dont forget to add some Golden Corral Whipped Honey Butter!)

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/copycat_golden_corral_buttery_bread_rolls.htm

Sweet Potato Bread with Caramel and Aleppo Spiced Pecans

Makes 6 portions, makes 1 small loaf

Ingredients

	1 pound sweet potatoes (about 1 large potato)
	1/4 cup whole milk
	2 large eggs
	3/4 cup vegetable oil, such as canola
	1 tablespoon vanilla extract
	1 1/2 cups dark-brown sugar 
	1 3/4 cups cake flour 
	1/2 teaspoon salt
	1 teaspoon baking powder
	1/2 teaspoon baking soda
	Butter, for greasing loaf pan
	3 tablespoons store-bought caramel sauce or dulce de leche 
	1/4 teaspoon flaked sea salt, such as Maldon, for sprinkling 
	1 1/2 teaspoons Aleppo pepper flakes
	1/4 cup chopped toasted pecans

Special equipment:

	9" x 5" loaf pan

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F minutes.

Butter a 9-by-5-inch loaf pan.

Pierce sweet potato several times with a fork and place on a rimmed baking sheet lined with foil. Bake until soft and cooked through, 50 to 60 minutes.

Scoop out flesh into a blender or food processor; discard skin.

Add milk and purée until smooth. Scrape the potato mixture into a medium bowl and return 1 1/3 cups of the mixture to the blender. Add eggs, oil, vanilla, and dark brown sugar and purée until smooth. Scrape into a large bowl.

Lower the oven to 325°F.

In a medium bowl, whisk the flour, salt, baking powder, and baking soda. Whisk the dry ingredients into the wet ingredients in three batches to avoid overworking the flour. Make sure batter is fully mixed.

Pour batter into prepared loaf pan and place on a rimmed baking sheet. Bake in oven, rotating once, until a toothpick inserted into center comes out clean, 60 to 75 minutes. Let cool in pan on a wire rack for 2 hours.

Run the dull side of a bread knife along the inner edges of the loaf pan. Unmold the bread and drizzle with caramel. Sprinkle with sea salt, Aleppo pepper, and pecans before serving.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Sweet-Potato-Bread-with-Caramel-and-Aleppo-Spiced-Pecans-51249830?mbid=nl_112214_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7291523&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=561853794&spReportId=NTYxODUzNzk0S0

I found some recipes that we could all use but they are written especially for a person with diabetes. Just in time for the holidays.

Roasted Butternut Squash and Sweet Apples

Ingredients

2 lb. (1 large) butternut squash, peeled and small cubed
2 C. granny smith apples, peeled and medium cubed
1/2 C. unsalted butter, melted
2 Tbs. fresh lemon juice
1/2 C. brown sugar
2 tsp. nutmeg
1 Tbs. cinnamon
1 C. blue cheese, crumbled
1 C. whole pecans
1/4 tsp. salt

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. Place the squash in a microwave safe bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Microwave the squash on high for 6-8 minutes.

In a separate large bowl toss the butter, lemon juice, brown sugar, nutmeg, cinnamon and pecans until evenly coated. Next add the semi-cooked squash to the apple mixture and toss lightly.

Spread the mixture onto a 9X13-inch baking pan, and top with the crumbled blue cheese. Bake at 375 degrees for 30-35 minutes until the squash and apples are tender.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/roasted_butternut_squash_and_sweet_apples.htm

Farro Salad with Butternut Squash, Kale, and Pomegranates in a Maple Vinaigrette Dressing

Submitted by: Kristen Christiansen

10 servings

Ingredients
	For the salad: 
	4 C. butternut squash, cubed* 
	1 Tbs. olive oil 
	3 garlic cloves, minced 
	2 C. packed kale, washed & thinly sliced (discard large center stem) 
	Juice of ½ lemon 
	½ C. pomegranate arils** 
	3 C. cooked farro 
	½ Tbs. of salt, divided 
	For the maple vinaigrette: 
	2 Tbs. olive oil 
	¼ C. apple cider vinegar 
	1 Tbs. maple syrup 
	1 tsp. Dijon mustard

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 F. Place cubed butternut squash on a baking sheet and toss with olive oil, garlic, and ¼ tsp of salt. Roast the squash mixture in the oven until tender, about 40 minutes.

While the butternut squash is roasting, place the kale with lemon juice and ¼ tsp of salt in a large bowl. Massage the kale until wilted. Add the farro to the kale. Mix gently and set aside.

Mix the vinaigrette ingredients in a small bowl with a whisk until combined. Pour the dressing over the kale and farro mixture.

When the butternut squash is done, let cool slightly for 5-10 minutes. Combine the roasted squash with the kale and farro mixture. Add pomegranate arils and toss gently. Enjoy.

* You can use pre-cubed butternut squash to save time.
** To de-seed a pomegranate: cut the pomegranate in half with a knife. Place the pomegranate in a bowl of water and carefully pop the seeds out from the flesh under the water. Remove the white flesh that floats to the top and then drain the seeds.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/farro_salad_with_butternut_squash_kale_and_pomegranates_in_a_maple_vinaigrette_dressing.htm

Glazed Carrots

4 servings

Ingredients

	Salt 
	1 lb. baby carrots 
	2 Tbs. butter 
	2 Tbs. honey 
	1 Tbs. lemon juice 
	black pepper 
	1/4 C. parsley, chopped

Directions

In a medium saucepan, bring water to a boil.

Add salt and carrots; cook about 5 minutes or until tender.

Drain the carrots and then add them back to the pan with honey, butter, and the lemon juice.

Cook until the carrots become glazed.

Season with salt and pepper and top with chopped parsley.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/glazed_carrots.htm

Classic Collard Greens

4 servings

Ingredients

	1/2 C. water 
	2 Tbs. soy sauce 
	2 Tbs. vinegar 
	1 tsp. salt 
	1 tsp. olive oil 
	1 tsp. sugar 
	1/2 pkg. frozen chopped collard greens 
	1 tsp. black pepper 
	pinch baking soda

Directions

Bring water, vinegar, and soy sauce to a boil. Then add collards, salt, pepper, olive oil, sugar,and baking soda. Reduce heat and simmer for 30 minutes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/classic_collard_greens.htm

Cranberry Red Cabbage Chicken Salad

4 servings

Ingredients

	4 C. thinly sliced red cabbage 
	1/4 C. unsweetened dried cranberries 
	1/4 C. lite rice vinegar 
	3 Tbs. agave nectar 
	1 Tbs. white wine vinegar 
	1/4 C. nonfat Voskos Greek yogurt 
	1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper 
	1 C. diced apple 
	3 Tbs. chopped pecans, toasted 
	9 oz. shredded or cubed cooked chicken

Directions

Cube cooked chicken and slice red cabbage.

Toss chicken, cabbage, apples, and cranberries in a medium-sized bowl

Mix remaining ingredients (excluding pecans).

Coat chicken mixture with dressing.

Chill until served.

Before serving add toasted chopped pecans.

Nutrition: Calories 237 - Total Fat 4.97g - Cholesterol 34.69mg - Sodium 521.5mg - Total Carbohydrate 33.35g - Dietary Fiber 5.17g  Sugars 25.68g - Protein 16.56g

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/cranberry_red_cabbage_chicken_salad.htm

this recipe has 1 tablespoon sugar in it  hopefully that is not too much,

Escarole and Brussels Sprout Salad

SERVINGS: 10 to 12

Instead of roasting brussels sprouts, shredding them raw and tossing them with escarole makes for an excellent salad. The tangy buttermilk dressing is light and flavorful.

Ingredients

1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons Champagne vinegar 
1 tablespoon sugar 
Kosher salt 
1 medium red onion, halved lengthwise and very thinly sliced crosswise 
1/2 cup buttermilk 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper 
1/2 small garlic clove, minced 
Two 3/4-pound heads of escarole, white and light green leaves only, torn into bite-size pieces 
1 pound brussels sprouts, shredded 
1 cup marcona almonds, chopped

Directions:

In a medium bowl, whisk 1/2 cup of the vinegar with the sugar and 1/2 teaspoon of salt until the sugar dissolves. Add the onion and toss. Let stand at room temperature, tossing occasionally, until the onion is bright pink and crisp-tender, about 30 minutes. Drain well.

In a serving bowl, whisk the buttermilk with the olive oil, pepper, garlic and the remaining 2 tablespoons of vinegar. Season the dressing with salt. Add the escarole, brussels sprouts, almonds and pickled onion and toss. Season with salt and toss again; serve.

Make Ahead the undressed salad can be refrigerated for up to 6 hours. The dressing can be refrigerated overnight.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/escarole-and-brussels-sprout-salad?xid=DAILY112714EscaroleAndBrussels

Talk about a grey day  Thanksgiving Day  a few spits of what looked like frozen snow  tiny little bits of white. Not sure what time everyone will be home  as I understand it  Phyllis is in a testy mood  more than likely is feeling used yet does not ask or except help. As Lexi put it  it wouldnt be a holiday unless grandma was pissed  sad but true. Just glad I dont have to put up with it.

It was an interesting night  heathers dog Sadie  pooped on the floor three times  peed three times  twice on the floor and once on my bed  and she did nothing but pace back and forth between the bed and the front door. They should have brought her crate. I came home from breakfast and took a long nap. She and hickory are not asleep on the bed. I will say nothing to heather but suggest she bring the crate next time.

I think we need some desserts.

Not only can you do your potatoes in the crock pop but also your chocolate cake. I do have one question though  how do you get the cake out without breaking it into pieces?

Crockpot Chocolate Cake

8 servings

Ingredients

1 package chocolate cake mix 
1 package instant chocolate pudding mix 
1 cup water 
3/4 cup vegetable oil 
4 whole eggs 
1 cup milk chocolate chips 
Chocolate frosting

Directions

Add cake mix, pudding mix, water, oil and eggs in a large bowl. Beat until smooth and then include chocolate chips.

Pour mixture into crockpot and cook on LOW for 4-5 hours.

Remove pot from slow cooker.

Coat with chocolate frosting before serving.

www.recipes4living.com

This might not be considered a dessert but they are sweets of a kind.

Candied Sriracha Cashews

Yield: about 14 servings

Ingredients:

1 egg white
1 T. water
1 tsp. kosher salt, divided
1 14-ounce container Planters Cashews halves & pieces
1/2 c. sugar
1 T. corn starch
scant 1/4 c. sriracha sauce

Preparation:

Arrange two racks in the upper third of the oven and preheat oven to 300°. Line two jelly roll pans or baking sheets with parchment paper or Silpat baking mats. Do not skip this step of lining your pans. Set pans aside.

In a medium-large bowl, whisk the egg white, water, and 1/2 teaspoon of the salt. Whisk vigorously for at least 1 minute, until the mixture is very frothy. Add the cashews and stir to evenly coat. Place a medium sized colander over a bowl and add the cashews to the colander to drain for a full 5 minutes.

While the cashews are draining, add the sugar and cornstarch to the same bowl that you whisked the egg white in. Whisk together and then stir in the sriracha sauce.

Give the colander of cashews a few good shakes to remove any excess liquid, and then add the cashews to the sriracha mixture. Stir to evenly coat.

Divide cashews between the two pans, spreading them out as evenly as you can. Take the time to separate the cashews to ensure even baking and crispier nuts. There will be some sriracha liquid in the pan, but it will firm up as the cashews bake and then cool.

Place pans on separate racks in the oven and bake for 20 minutes. Remove pans from oven and stir to incorporate the sriracha mixture, spreading out and separating the nuts as much as you can.

Place pans back in the oven, alternating top and bottom racks. Bake for another 20 to 23 minutes.

Do not let the cashews burn.

Remove pans from oven and let the cashews cool completely on the pans, for at least one hour.

Allowing the nuts to air dry will keep the candied shell extra crispy.

Nuts will keep well in an airtight container in a cool place for up to a week, but are crispiest when eaten during the first few days after making them.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2014/11/21/candied-sriracha-cashews-recipe/

Orange Dream Fudge

Ingredients

¾ cup butter
3 cups sugar
¾ cup heavy whipping cream
1 (10-12 oz) package vanilla or white chips
1 (7 oz) jar marshmallow crème
1Tbsp orange extract
12 drops yellow food coloring
5 drops red food coloring

Instructions
Line a 13x9 in. pan with foil and grease with butter; set aside.

In a heavy saucepan, combine sugar, heavy cream, and butter. Cook and stir over low heat until sugar is dissolved (this is a key step)

Once sugar is dissolved, bring to a boil over medium heat; cook & stir for 4 minutes.

Remove from heat; stir in chips and marshmallow crème till smooth.

Remove one cup from the mixture and set aside.

Add orange extract and food coloring to remaining mixture; stir until blended.

Pour the orange mixture into prepared pan.

Drop reserved marshmallow mixture by tablespoonfuls over the top; cut through with a knife to swirl.

Cover & refrigerate until set. Using foil, remove from pan and cut into squares.

http://realmomkitchen.com/9381/orange-dream-fudge/

Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie Recipe

Author: ©Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats

Serves: Makes 10-12 servings.

Ingredients

1  9 inch deep-dish prepared pie crust, do not pre-bake/blind bake
3 large eggs
¾ cup light corn syrup
4 tablespoons butter, melted
¾ cup light brown sugar, firmly packed
2 tablespoons bourbon
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon vanilla
1¼ cup pecan, chopped
½ cup chocolate chips

Instructions

Preheat oven to 425°F.

In a large bowl mix together eggs, corn syrup, butter, light brown sugar, bourbon, flour and vanilla until well combined.

Add the chopped pecans and chocolate chips and mix well.

Pour into prepared pie crust.

Bake pie on the bottom rack at 425°F for 15 minutes.

After 15 minutes reduce heat to 350°F and bake for another 45 minutes.

Let pie cool for at least 1 hour.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/chocolate-bourbon-pecan-pie/

Someone has to make this recipe and tell us how it tastes.

Navy Bean Pie

Makes one 9-inch pie

INGREDIENTS

FOR THE CRUST:

1½ cups flour, plus more
7 tbsp. unsalted butter, cubed and chilled
1 tsp. kosher salt
¼ cup ice-cold water

FOR THE FILLING:

1 cup evaporated milk
1 cup canned navy beans, rinsed and drained
1 cup sugar
4 tbsp. unsalted butter
1½ tbsp. flour
1 tbsp. vanilla extract
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
½ tsp. freshly grated nutmeg
3 eggs

DIRECTIONS

Make the crust: Pulse flour, butter, and salt in a food processor into pea-size crumbles. Add water; pulse until dough forms. Flatten dough into a disk and wrap in plastic wrap; chill 1 hour.

Make the filling: Heat oven to 350°.

Purée evaporated milk, beans, sugar, butter, flour, vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg, and eggs in a blender until smooth.

On a lightly floured surface, roll dough into a 12″ round.

Fit into a 9″ pie plate; trim edges and crimp.

Pour filling over dough; bake until golden brown on top and filling is set, about 1 hour.

Let pie cool completely before serving

www.thebittenword.com

I found a few more salad recipes for us  something for our southern hemisphere friends in the coming summers hot weather.

Escarole and Brussels Sprout Salad

SERVINGS: 10 to 12

Instead of roasting brussels sprouts, shredding them raw and tossing them with escarole makes for an excellent salad. The tangy buttermilk dressing is light and flavorful.

Ingredients

1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons Champagne vinegar 
1 tablespoon sugar 
Kosher salt 
1 medium red onion, halved lengthwise and very thinly sliced crosswise 
1/2 cup buttermilk 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper 
1/2 small garlic clove, minced 
Two 3/4-pound heads of escarole, white and light green leaves only, torn into bite-size pieces 
1 pound brussels sprouts, shredded 
1 cup marcona almonds, chopped

Directions:

In a medium bowl, whisk 1/2 cup of the vinegar with the sugar and 1/2 teaspoon of salt until the sugar dissolves. Add the onion and toss. Let stand at room temperature, tossing occasionally, until the onion is bright pink and crisp-tender, about 30 minutes. Drain well.

In a serving bowl, whisk the buttermilk with the olive oil, pepper, garlic and the remaining 2 tablespoons of vinegar. Season the dressing with salt. Add the escarole, brussels sprouts, almonds and pickled onion and toss. Season with salt and toss again; serve.

Make Ahead the undressed salad can be refrigerated for up to 6 hours. The dressing can be refrigerated overnight.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/escarole-and-brussels-sprout-salad?xid=DAILY112714EscaroleAndBrussels

Fall Harvest Salad With Roasted Brassicas, Fingerlings, and Radishes

Serves 6-10

Ingredients
5 pounds mixed brassicas, such as broccoli, cauliflower, and romanesco broccoli, cut into florets (see note above)
1 3/4 cups extra-virgin olive oil, divided
Kosher salt
3/4 pound radishes (about 15 large radishes), 1/2 pound quartered and 1/4 pound thinly sliced on a mandoline (see note above)
1 1/2 pounds sunchokes, 1 pound cut into 3/4-inch chunks and 1/2 pound peeled and sliced thinly on a mandonline (see note above)
1 1/2 pounds mixed fingerling potatoes (see note above)
2 sprigs rosemary
5 medium cloves garlic
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1 small shallot, roughly chopped
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1/4 cup packed tarragon leaves, chopped
2 loosely packed cups picked parsley leaves (from one bunch; see note above)
1/2 cup sunflower seeds, toasted (see note above)
2 small heads frisee lettuce, cored and trimmed of damaged leaves (see note above)
1 small head radicchio, halved, cored, and cut into 1-inch strips (see note above)

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to upper and lower middle position.

Preheat oven to 450°F.

In a large bowl, toss brassicas with 1/2 cup olive oil, season with salt, and spread in an even layer on 2 rimmed baking sheets.

Roast, rotating sheets half way through cooking, until tender and browned, about 35 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl to cool.

When brassica are cooked, toss radish quarters with 2 tablespoons olive oil, season with salt, and arrange in an even layer on one of the now-empty rimmed baking sheets.

Toss sunchoke chunks in 2 tablespoons olive oil, season with salt, and arrange in an even layer on the second rimmed baking sheet. Season all vegetables with salt.

Roast radishes and sunchokes until each is tender and browned, about 35 minutes. Let cool to room temperature

Meanwhile, put fingerling potatoes in a Dutch oven, cover with water and season generously with salt. Add rosemary and garlic and heat over medium-high heat until barely simmering.

Lower heat and cook at a very gentle simmer until potatoes can be pierced with a fork with no resistance, about 30 minutes. Let cool slightly in cooking water, then drain and discard rosemary and garlic. Cut fingerlings into 1/4-inch thick coins.

Using an immersion blender or standing blender, blend cider vinegar, shallot, Dijon mustard, tarragon, and a large pinch of salt until thoroughly combined and tarragon and shallot are finely chopped. Transfer to a mixing bowl and whisk in remaining 1 cup olive oil. Season with salt, if needed.

In a large salad bowl, combine roasted brassicas, roasted radishes, and roasted sunchokes with potato slices, radish slices, sunchoke slices, parsley leaves, sunflower seeds, frisee, and radicchio.

Add dressing and toss gently with clean hands until salad is evenly coated. Season with salt to taste and serve.

Note: The roasted brassicas, boiled whole potatoes, and dressing can be made up to 3 days ahead and refrigerated; let come to room temperature before finishing salad and serving. Sunflower seeds can be toasted up to 5 days in advance and held in an airtight container. Frisee, parsley leaves, and radicchio can be prepared 1 day ahead and refrigerated in airtight containers with a moist (but not wet) paper towels. Sliced raw radishes can be held in water in the refrigerator for 1 day; sliced raw sunchokes can be held in water with lemon juice in the refrigerator for 1 day. Use whichever brassicas you can findhalved Brussels sprouts would be great here in place of the romanesco if you can't find it.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/fall-roasted-brassica-salad-potato-radish-recipe.html

Not sure if you would treat this as a salad  I suppose you could serve it on salad plates as a hot salad  I just thought it sounded good.

Easy Slow Cooker Creamed Kale

Serves 6-8

Ingredients

2 bunches kale (about 1 3/4 pounds), cleaned, stems discarded
1/2 stick (4 tablespoons) unsalted butter
1 small onion, minced (about 1 cup)
2 cloves garlic, minced (about 2 teaspoons)
4 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups milk
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream
1 cup homemade or store-bought low-sodium chicken stock
1/2 cup finely grated aged Romano or Parmesan cheese
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
Pinch crushed red pepper
1/2 teaspoon freshly grated lemon zest

Procedures

Cut kale into ribbons and place in the bowl of a large slow cooker.

Melt butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat.

Add onions and cook, stirring occasionally, until almost tender, about 4 minutes.

Add garlic and continue cooking until fully softened, about 2 minutes longer.

Stir in flour and cook for 1 minute. Whisk in milk, heavy cream, and stock and bring to a simmer.

Cook, stirring, until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes.

Stir in cheese, 1/2 teaspoon of salt, 1/2 teaspoon pepper, nutmeg, and crushed red pepper. Simmer for 1 minute and pour over kale.

Cover and cook on low setting for 2 hours, stirring occasionally and adding stock as necessary if the bottom threatens to burn. Stir in lemon zest and adjust seasoning before serving.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/easy-slow-cooker-creamed-kale-recipe.html

Breakfast is about my favorite meal of the day  these recipes would make breakfast extra special.

German Apple Pancake

Ingredients	
3/4 cup (3 3/4 ounces) all-purpose flour
5 tablespoons granulated sugar, divided
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup yogurt
3 large eggs
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
4 tablespoons (2 ounces) unsalted butter
1 pound 12 ounces (4 to 5 medium) tart cooking apples, such as Granny Smith, peeled, cored, and sliced into 1/2-inch wedges 
Powdered sugar for dusting

Procedures

Adjust rack to upper middle position and preheat oven to 500°F. Whisk flour, 1 tablespoon sugar, and salt in medium bowl to combine. Whisk in milk, yogurt, eggs, and vanilla until just combined; set batter aside.

Stir remaining 4 tablespoons sugar with cinnamon in a small bowl.

Heat butter in 10-inch non-stick oven-safe skillet over medium heat until melted. Increase heat to medium high and add apples and cinnamon-sugar to pan. Cook, stirring frequently, until apples have softened and are beginning to caramelize, 6 to 8 minutes.

Remove from heat, pour batter over apples and immediately place pan in oven. Reduce heat to 425°F and bake until pancake is puffed, just set in center, and golden around the edges, about 15 minutes.

Cool pan on wire rack for about 15 minutes, then carefully invert pancake onto serving plate. Dust with powdered sugar and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/11/german-apple-pancake.html

Apple Slice Pancakes
.

Instead of chunky fruit inside tender pancakes, cut the apples into super thin slices then pour the pancake batter over it. Using a mandolin to cut the apples will give you the best results.

Ingredients

1 apple, cored
GF pancake batter
2 Tbsp butter or margarine
Cinnamon sugar (1 Tbsp sugar + ½ tsp cinnamon), optional

Instructions

Use a mandolin and cut the apple into ⅛ thin slices. If desired, sprinkle apples with some cinnamon sugar (this will prevent the apples from browning as well as give them some flavor).

Mix batter up (make sure its not too thick, it needs to be thin enough to run over apple slices).

Heat a nonstick skillet and melt some butter. Place a few apple slices into pan, then immediately pour some batter over the slices. Flip once browned

Breakfast Nachos

4 servings

Ingredients
1 lb. chorizo sausage 
1/4 C. bacon bits 
1/2 chopped onion 
4 scrambled eggs 
3 chopped tomatoes 
2 jalapeno peppers 
1/2 avocado 
1- 1/2 C. shuddered cheese 
1 package tortilla chips

Ingredients

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Cook sausage in a skillet until crumbled. Drain and set it aside.

Cook onion in the same pan and scramble eggs after onions are soft. Mix in tomatoes and continue to cook until eggs are done. Set aside.

Place tortilla chips onto a 9x13-baking dish and place all topping over the chips. Leave the cheese and jalapenos for the top. Bake until cheese is melted. 5-10 minutes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/breakfast_nachos.htm

Cheesy Polenta and Egg Casserole Recipe

Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Contains Red Meat

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 295, Saturated Fat: 6g, Sodium: 683mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 17g, Carbs: 17g, Cholesterol: 241mg, Protein: 19g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

1 2/3 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, divided 
1/3 cup(s) onion(s), finely chopped 
4 cup(s) water, plus more as needed 
1 cup(s) cornmeal, yellow 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
6 ounce(s) sausage, Italian turkey, casing removed 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, fontina, or mozzarella, shredded 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, Parmigiano-Reggiano, grated, divided 
6 large egg(s)

Preparation

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large saucepan or Dutch oven over medium heat. Add onion and cook, stirring, until softened, but not browned, 2 to 3 minutes. Add 4 cups water and bring to a boil.

Gradually whisk cornmeal into the boiling water. Add salt and cook over medium heat, whisking constantly until the polenta bubbles, 1 to 2 minutes. Reduce heat to low and cook, whisking frequently, until very thick, 10 to 15 minutes. (Alternatively, once the polenta comes to a boil, transfer it to the top of a double boiler, cover, and place over barely simmering water for 25 minutes. This is convenient, because you don't need to stir it as it cooks.)

Meanwhile, heat the remaining 2 teaspoons oil in a large skillet over medium heat and add sausage. Cook, stirring and breaking the sausage into small pieces with a spoon, until lightly browned and no longer pink, about 4 minutes. Drain if necessary and transfer to a cutting board; let cool. Finely chop when cool enough to handle.

Position rack in upper third of oven; preheat to 350°F. Coat a 9-by-13-inch baking pan with cooking spray.

When the polenta is done, stir in fontina (or mozzarella) and 1/4 cup Parmigiano-Reggiano. If the polenta seems too stiff, add small amounts of water to thin it to a thick but not stiff consistency. Spread the polenta in the prepared pan.

Make six 2-inch-wide indentations in the polenta with the back of a tablespoon. Break eggs, one at a time, into a custard cup and slip one into each indentation. Scatter the sausage on the polenta and sprinkle the remaining 1/4 cup Parmigiano-Reggiano evenly on top of the eggs.

Bake the casserole for 15 minutes. Then broil until the egg whites are set, 2 to 4 minutes. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/cheesy-polenta--egg-casserole.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthdietandnutrition_20141127

we have had a few snow squalls  a light dusting of the white stuff  the tail end of some lake effect snow. But it is windy and 27° which really lowers the wind chill factor. Im glad I dont need to go anywhere.

Heather is supposed to come over for a little while this afternoon  it will be good to see her and the children. Sadie will be doubly glad to see them  she has spent a lot of time looking out the window and when she is outside she keeps looking out the fence for her people. She has settled down and we all got a good nights sleep last night. It is heathers oldest daughter Rachel that is turning me into a great grandpa.

Heidi is in town for some reason  cant imagine anything that important that would drive me out in the cold. Lexi and her girlfriend just left  Lexi at the wheel of her new car. New found freedom. Lol

So  all is well here at the Moser farm and I hope it is well with all of you.

Sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

9.30pm ish here, just settling down to knit some more doll's clothes.

Nice lot or recipes Sam, hope you hands feels better soon. I am goingto knit some fingerless mitts in an eleastic yarn to see if they help the hand pains. I will let you know if they work.

Hope everyone is going to have a good week end.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, wouldn't the crock pot liners work in the recipe for the chocolate cake baked in the pot? I should think that it would allow you to get the cake out without breaking it up too much.

Thanks for the lovely start of the new TP and for the PM. Best wishes to you and the Moser family for the Christmas holiday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry about your hands, Sam. Hope typing the opening didn't add to your discomfort. The recipes look so good. I love cornbread; I'd like to try every one. Cornbread is my very favorite accompaniment to chili, and this is surely the weather for it! Enjoy your chocolate pudding,.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

More interesting recipes, thank you Sam. Sounds like peace reigns at the Moser farm at present! I hope you'll have a good time seeing Heather this afternoon. What's happening with your hand ? I do hope it's just a temporary thing associated with the arm being in plaster before. Can you take any painkillers for it? Can't have you suffering any more pain in limbs.&#128552;&#128552; (how is your ankle/leg?)


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just sitting around waiting for time to pass so I can leave to go to my delivery place in the morning. Got a round trip load (very rare) onTuesday down to GA and back with delivery Saturday morning. Long two days so have been catching up on sleep. Have been kept pretty busy the last few weeks but not complaining.

Thanksgiving was nice. My DD2, her guys and I went out to a local restaurant for lunch and then just chilled the rest of the day. DS called that evening. Had talked to my oldest the day before. She had to work so didn't plan anything. It was also her 43rd birthday.

Prayers and good thoughts to all who need them. I know several have had health problems with themselves or family. Hope things are resolving themselves.

Congrats to the expectant parents, grandparents, etc of our family here. My DGGD1 is expecting her second child. She's about 3 months now, I think. Hoping for a girl as I have a lot of girl things made.

Happy birthday and anniversaries to any I missed. Glad Shirley is enjoying her new home. 

Need to get all my Christmas shopping done this weekend as I have tentative plans on going to AZ to seeing my mom and sister then. Hope it happens as I haven't spent Christmas with them for years.

Going to try and read some of last week's party. 

Take care all,

Kathy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So good to hear from you, Kathy. I've missed reading of your travels. Take care and safe travel to AZ and your mom.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of week beginning 21st November.*
*Sam* is feeling the cold, especially in his hands, and* AZsticks* reports that Alan is doing pretty good. *Shirley* has been busy painting cards for the card exchange and her DGD will be dancing in a production of the Nutcracker. *Darowil* is now on the North Island of NZ with her DH, and *Busyworkerbee* has got a bike and trailer to use on Macleay Island. *Jinx & Candytuft* joined us for tea, and *TNS* found a beautiful shawl in a charity shop for 50p! *Tami* explained what a hobo dinner is, (page 9) and *Cashmeregma* had a lovely early birthday lunch with her friend. *Bulldog* is still having computer problems, and *Martina* has found a new flat to buy. Sadly *Arans* cat, Barack OKitty has died, and *Strawberry4u* lost her little dog 3 months ago. *Railyn* rose to the challenge of making a meal without a cooker, and *Rookie* is making scrubbies as small Christmas gifts. (link on page 24) *Julie* is worried that her landlord may want to evict her, and *Purple* has been accepted on to a FM Pain Management course in the new year. *Bulldog[b/] is having trouble with oesophageal spasms which are causing her problems with her breathing, and Sam knocked his leg on his bed and is now on antibiotics. Bonnies DGS has come down with Hand, Foot and Mouth disease. Poledras DS has started his new job, and Cashmeregma was at a training session for her new cold laser. Julie and Darowil are hoping to meet up for breakfast on Saturday followed by a visit to an alpaca farm, and Julie spoke briefly with 5mmdpns (Zoe) and reports that she is well. Puplover has been ill with a strep throat, and Pacer reported that Bella is still in hospital and she now has a fungal infection in her blood. Rookies DBIL is recovering well after his knee replacement and his BP is now under control, also her DBILs GS is recovering from his kidney issues. Tamis DGD, Arriana, got a lot of new tastes at Thanksgiving, including chocolate pudding! flyty1n has been sick and has a "bum knee", and TNS has discovered a leak in her roof and evidence of mice elsewhere in the house!

Prayers are asked for the young man involved in the car crash  Cashmeregma told us about, and also for cmaliza and her family who are still coping with their grief after her DILs miscarriage. Also for Carens friend Amys BFs uncle who is in a coma after an accident.

Recipes
2  Sam  Link to Diabetic recipes
6  Bonnie  Honeyed beets
15  Pacer  Crockpot Breakfast Casserole
25  Sorlenna  Link to Orange Dream Fudge
33  Railyn  Slow Cooker Chicken and Dumplings
44  Bonnie  Elephant ears (link)
45  ChrisEl  Crockpot mashed potatoes
50  Sam  Bonnies Fast and Fabulous Fruit Cake
56  KateB  Ginger & Asparagus Salmon Parcels
59  KateB  Broccoli and stilton soup
60  Pacer -  Crockpot mashed potatoes

Photos
4  TNS  Shawl
5  Cashmeregma  Water wheel
8  TNS  Shawl
10  TNS - Shawl
14  [b[Bonnie*  Christmas Cactii
15  *Normaedern*  Shawl patterns
16  *Cashmeregma*  Taughannauck Falls near Ithaca
20  *Caren*  London photos/snowflakes
23  *Purple*  French GKs/scumbling
32  *Shirley*  Stashbuster sweater
35  *Darowil*  Rotarura
37  *Rookie*  Shawl pin 
46  *Purple*  GS no. 3
47  *Caren*  Coffee/Snow survivors
47  *Melyn*  Kitten funny
52  *Caren*  Snow
55  *Purple*  A cow in a jersey!
56  *Agnescr*  Tunisian pics
58  *Lurker*  Freeform crochet
61  *Agnescr *  Tunisian pics 
63  *KateB*  Self & Luke on the beach
63  *Agnescr*  Tunisian table decorations
67  *Caren* Self & DSD/ GKs
68  *Caren*  GKs
69  *Lurker*  Alpaca shawl
72  *Melyn*  Dog funny
72  *Kateb*  Birthday card for Cashmeregma & Kiwifrau
73 - *Caren*  Coffee/snow 
75  *Melyn*  Latest commission
77  *Purple*  Dolls furry waistcoat
77  *jknappva* - Photos from DSs blog
80  *Caren*  Pond


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes Sam, and so sorry about your sore arm and fingers. I am excited about the glazed carrot recipe..my mother used to make them for us kids. I shall see how I do when I try to make them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great start and recipes, Sam. Thank you for all your hard work. I hope your sore bits feel more comfortable soon.


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

I have not been on the tea party for a while but always enjoy catching up on the news of all of you. I really like the summery posted for those of us not always in the loop. 
This year we are able to enjoy our Christmas celebration without too much stress, we did all our shopping, wrapping and delivering in September. We visited all our family then on our way from Minnesota to Arizona. Now I can just sit and knit. And of course read about all of you at the TP. Enjoy the holidays and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely to get your post Kathy, safe journeys on your double header deliveries next week. Are you ready for Christmas yet? I assume you bey more deliveries just before Christmas.

KERMN welcome if this is the first time you've posted on this part of KP. You sound very organised with all your Christmas presents bought and delivered already. I'm impressed! (And not ready yet).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just sitting around waiting for time to pass so I can leave to go to my delivery place in the morning. Got a round trip load (very rare) onTuesday down to GA and back with delivery Saturday morning. Long two days so have been catching up on sleep. Have been kept pretty busy the last few weeks but not complaining.
> 
> ...


So happy to hear from you. I have thought of you often during November with all that crazy weather we have been having. Congrats on adding a new little one to your family. How is your travel companion doing? How is the van handling with this snowy weather?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> Need to get all my Christmas shopping done this weekend as I have tentative plans on going to AZ to seeing my mom and sister then. Hope it happens as I haven't spent Christmas with them for years.
> 
> Going to try and read some of last week's party.
> ...


And, the TP family just keeps adding new members--I love it - congrats to your and Sam on expecting new babies in your lives.

I hope you do get to go to AZ for Christmas - that would be such a wonderful time and you've been kept so busy on the road these past few months.

Glad to see you on here - I hope you are avoiding any trips that might take you up to the Buffalo area unless they tack on some hazard pay!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, Sam, you really out did yourself, so many new things to try. I think cornbread is much more a US thing than here, my mom used to make Johnnycake occasionally & I have made muffins a few times but down there I think it s pretty common?
Sorry your and is giving pain, have you ever seen one of those wax bath things for hands & feet? A physio friend of mine says they work wonders & also help with the dry cracked winter skin. This time of year they are often advertised here & not too pricy.

Kathy, good to hear from you, hope you have been able to avoid the nasty storms.I am thinking it's a typo, your DGGD- which I take to mean great grand daughter- cannot be giving you great great grandchildren? I hope you will have a lovely trip for Christmas in Arizona although I can't imagine it feeling like Christmas without snow.
Talked to my DIL this morning, Addison has now also come down with the hand, foot & mouth disease, poor little thing, I'm hoping it's like most other childhood diseases & the younger you are the less severe( with the exception of whooping cough)
TNS, hope you get your roof & rodent problem under contol, hate those smelly little buggers, they can ae such a mess in a short time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...There could be a bone splinter in there that could be causing the pain. Let your doctor know what is going on so it could at least be assessed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I know I will catch heck for enabling but here is one Black Friday sale that might interest some of you, I think they send to the US & with our dollar down to 87 cents it could be a real bargain, watch for the black friday notes, those are half price of the original bargain price.
This is the place Melody like to go visit

http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/e-tent

BTW, has anyone heard from Mlody or EJ (Evelyn)?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, that's quite the collection of recipes; even some with ingredients I need to look up on the internet....I love learning new food items. I made glazed carrots for Thanksgiving at DBIL and DSIL's home - I roasted the sliced carrots in a little butter, garlic, honey, grainy mustard and a spice called "savory" - I used to think it was just a term used for different than "sweet" - but love the spice (thyme/organo type) on vegetables. It was a big hit with everyone and I think it will be a new traditional side dish.

So sorry that your fingers/hand is hurting - it could be from the arm that didn't heal quite right--yet with the cold could also be arthritis. I love the paraffin wax dips and peels this time of year for my hands.

Today was a very lazy day - made up a batch of soup and wondering if I need anything else in it -- just potatoes, celery, leeks, cauliflower, broccoli and carrots that were getting a little aged in the refrigerator--I also threw in some ham chunks that I had in the freezer from our Thanksgiving meal two weeks ago. I'm hungry for some bean soup (love that with some corn bread), but think that will have to wait for the next batch---don't know that we need cauliflower, broccoli and beans all at the same time. Love the new corn bread recipes to try.

The siraccha nuts sound good -- but a "scant" amount still sounds spicy to me!

You're the best, Sam...thanks for starting off again in fine style.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

some of those recipies look good Sam, what is farro, it was in the the butternut and pomegranate salad recipe I think.
Thanks everyone for the compliments on my knitted waistcoat.
Sam it took me just over 2 weeks to knit it, it was quite big a size 50bust.
I get £2.50 a ball for everything I knit, which is reasonable except i am knitting a baby dress at the moment which is only 4ply (prob sock yarn) its very fine yarn and its a very lacy pattern and it only takes 1 ball, if i had thought about it more before accepting the order I mite have at least charged her double, I think its going to take me longer to knit than the waistcoat, I have just finished the front and have been working on it just over a week, thought it would only take a few days lol oh well never mind, will take more notice of the actual pattern and yarn used in future lol. Oh and its a hideous dark purple colour, I normally love purple yarn in any shade but for a tiny baby!! nooooooooooo nooooooo, aparently the mum only likes dark colours, and its a wool, acrylic mix, not a good choice for a baby in my opinion but then its not my baby lol, will post a pic when its finished, it mite look better than i think it will lol
Take care everyone, thoughts and hugs to all. lyn


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, birthday wishes were posted on the last Tea Party for the birthday girls.
Really tired today, company all left by one and started laundry and tried to get the Christmas decorations out and I was just to tired to do anything. Pretty dusting of snow and the temps were mild today. 
Curled under a flannel quilt I made a year ago and put away and just found a couple of days ago. I hardly ever keep anything I make, always give it away. So I am enjoying this.
Sam hope your hand feels better soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam for the new Tea Party and delicious recipes. Also Kate for the summary which is very useful. 
I have crocheted another cowl today while waiting in for a parcel which never arrived so I will have to chase it up tomorrow. But at least I didn't totally waste the day. 
Take care all. Those in need are in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonderful opening as usual, Sam. I hope the travelers travel safely to and from. I always worried when my children were new drivers the first few times they went out alone.
thank you for all the recipes. I, too, love cornbread.
I'm sorry to hear that your arm and hand are bothering you. Since it's the one you broke, it might be a good idea to check with your dr. If it's arthritis, heat will help a lot. That's what I do when Arthur comes to visit my hand and it always seems to be the left one!
Congrats on the expected great grand child. You're too young to be a great grand dad!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sorry about your hands, Sam. Hope typing the opening didn't add to your discomfort. The recipes look so good. I love cornbread; I'd like to try every one. Cornbread is my very favorite accompaniment to chili, and this is surely the weather for it! Enjoy your chocolate pudding,.


You read my mind!!! My daughter is making turkey chili with leftovers tomorrow and right before I read your note, I told her it was a shame we couldn't have cornbread with it. She thinks she might have the "fixin's" to make it. The two are perfect together!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just sitting around waiting for time to pass so I can leave to go to my delivery place in the morning. Got a round trip load (very rare) onTuesday down to GA and back with delivery Saturday morning. Long two days so have been catching up on sleep. Have been kept pretty busy the last few weeks but not complaining.
> 
> ...


It'a wonderful to hear from you, Kathy. I've missed you but had heard that you were very busy. I'm glad you had Thanksgiving with your DD. 
And keeping my fingers crossed for an AZ Christmas for you!
Congratulations on the new baby coming!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KERMN said:


> I have not been on the tea party for a while but always enjoy catching up on the news of all of you. I really like the summery posted for those of us not always in the loop.
> This year we are able to enjoy our Christmas celebration without too much stress, we did all our shopping, wrapping and delivering in September. We visited all our family then on our way from Minnesota to Arizona. Now I can just sit and knit. And of course read about all of you at the TP. Enjoy the holidays and Merry Christmas to all.


You'll have to join in the conversation more often so we won't miss your travels and 'doings'!
It's always a pleasure when you have time to post.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i am the one that always trumpets the joys of using crock pot liners - truthfully joy i never thought of it but it would work beautifully - thanks for reminding me. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, wouldn't the crock pot liners work in the recipe for the chocolate cake baked in the pot? I should think that it would allow you to get the cake out without breaking it up too much.
> 
> Thanks for the lovely start of the new TP and for the PM. Best wishes to you and the Moser family for the Christmas holiday.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope it's warm where you are kermn - i would be sitting outside to knit. it's nice to know that with everyone else running around all your shopping is done. --- sam



KERMN said:


> I have not been on the tea party for a while but always enjoy catching up on the news of all of you. I really like the summery posted for those of us not always in the loop.
> This year we are able to enjoy our Christmas celebration without too much stress, we did all our shopping, wrapping and delivering in September. We visited all our family then on our way from Minnesota to Arizona. Now I can just sit and knit. And of course read about all of you at the TP. Enjoy the holidays and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, cornbread recipes sound yummy. Healing energy you're way.
Had a quiet day. Maya and I walked 50 minutes. Then I took two bags of books to thrift store. Now we are snuggled under electric blanket.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting one of those wax things - i think it would feel great. where i got Heidi's pedicures she also has one - Heidi loves it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, Sam, you really out did yourself, so many new things to try. I think cornbread is much more a US thing than here, my mom used to make Johnnycake occasionally & I have made muffins a few times but down there I think it s pretty common?
> Sorry your and is giving pain, have you ever seen one of those wax bath things for hands & feet? A physio friend of mine says they work wonders & also help with the dry cracked winter skin. This time of year they are often advertised here & not too pricy.
> 
> Kathy, good to hear from you, hope you have been able to avoid the nasty storms.I am thinking it's a typo, your DGGD- which I take to mean great grand daughter- cannot be giving you great great grandchildren? I hope you will have a lovely trip for Christmas in Arizona although I can't imagine it feeling like Christmas without snow.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a knit or know Jessie? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I know I will catch heck for enabling but here is one Black Friday sale that might interest some of you, I think they send to the US & with our dollar down to 87 cents it could be a real bargain, watch for the black friday notes, those are half price of the original bargain price.
> This is the place Melody like to go visit
> 
> http://www.yarnfactoryoutlet.com/e-tent
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't like real spicy foods anymore - i used to but it seems with age my system doesn't react too well to overly spicy foods.

your carrots sound wonderful - i love roasted vegies. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, that's quite the collection of recipes; even some with ingredients I need to look up on the internet....I love learning new food items. I made glazed carrots for Thanksgiving at DBIL and DSIL's home - I roasted the sliced carrots in a little butter, garlic, honey, grainy mustard and a spice called "savory" - I used to think it was just a term used for different than "sweet" - but love the spice (thyme/organo type) on vegetables. It was a big hit with everyone and I think it will be a new traditional side dish.
> 
> So sorry that your fingers/hand is hurting - it could be from the arm that didn't heal quite right--yet with the cold could also be arthritis. I love the paraffin wax dips and peels this time of year for my hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

according to Wikipedia - Farro is a food product composed of the grains of certain wheat species. The exact definition is debated. It is sold dried and is prepared by cooking in water until soft, but still crunchy (many recommend first soaking overnight). It may be eaten plain, though it is often used as an ingredient in dishes such as salads and soups. i have never used it. but for something different it might be fun. --- sam



melyn said:


> some of those recipies look good Sam, what is farro, it was in the the butternut and pomegranate salad recipe I think.
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my knitted waistcoat.
> Sam it took me just over 2 weeks to knit it, it was quite big a size 50bust.
> I get £2.50 a ball for everything I knit, which is reasonable except i am knitting a baby dress at the moment which is only 4ply (prob sock yarn) its very fine yarn and its a very lacy pattern and it only takes 1 ball, if i had thought about it more before accepting the order I mite have at least charged her double, I think its going to take me longer to knit than the waistcoat, I have just finished the front and have been working on it just over a week, thought it would only take a few days lol oh well never mind, will take more notice of the actual pattern and yarn used in future lol. Oh and its a hideous dark purple colour, I normally love purple yarn in any shade but for a tiny baby!! nooooooooooo nooooooo, aparently the mum only likes dark colours, and its a wool, acrylic mix, not a good choice for a baby in my opinion but then its not my baby lol, will post a pic when its finished, it mite look better than i think it will lol
> Take care everyone, thoughts and hugs to all. lyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having a great grandson certainly doesn't make me feel any younger. rotflmao Rachel and Daniel were here for a little while today - brought the ultrasound pictures - they do them in 3-d now - you can really see the baby. they are excited and have all kinds of ideas. i keep reminding myself that this is their first - we'll see what happens on the second one. lol --- sam



jknappva said:


> Wonderful opening as usual, Sam. I hope the travelers travel safely to and from. I always worried when my children were new drivers the first few times they went out alone.
> thank you for all the recipes. I, too, love cornbread.
> I'm sorry to hear that your arm and hand are bothering you. Since it's the one you broke, it might be a good idea to check with your dr. If it's arthritis, heat will help a lot. That's what I do when Arthur comes to visit my hand and it always seems to be the left one!
> Congrats on the expected great grand child. You're too young to be a great grand dad!!
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melyn, farro is an ancient grain

http://www.bing.com/search?q=farro&form=APIPA1
I see Sam posted the same time as me.

Rookie, your carrots sound very good, was it just a little of this & that or did you measure, if so, can you post the recipe, please.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

melyn said:


> some of those recipies look good Sam, what is farro, it was in the the butternut and pomegranate salad recipe I think.
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my knitted waistcoat.
> Sam it took me just over 2 weeks to knit it, it was quite big a size 50bust.
> I get £2.50 a ball for everything I knit, which is reasonable except i am knitting a baby dress at the moment which is only 4ply (prob sock yarn) its very fine yarn and its a very lacy pattern and it only takes 1 ball, if i had thought about it more before accepting the order I mite have at least charged her double, I think its going to take me longer to knit than the waistcoat, I have just finished the front and have been working on it just over a week, thought it would only take a few days lol oh well never mind, will take more notice of the actual pattern and yarn used in future lol. Oh and its a hideous dark purple colour, I normally love purple yarn in any shade but for a tiny baby!! nooooooooooo nooooooo, aparently the mum only likes dark colours, and its a wool, acrylic mix, not a good choice for a baby in my opinion but then its not my baby lol, will post a pic when its finished, it mite look better than i think it will lol
> Take care everyone, thoughts and hugs to all. lyn


Your commissioned knitting turned out beautiful. You are a wonderful knitter and quick as well. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> according to Wikipedia - Farro is a food product composed of the grains of certain wheat species. The exact definition is debated. It is sold dried and is prepared by cooking in water until soft, but still crunchy (many recommend first soaking overnight). It may be eaten plain, though it is often used as an ingredient in dishes such as salads and soups. i have never used it. but for something different it might be fun. --- sam


I first tasted it in a salad in Italy; I liked it very much. The salad had tomatoes, cucumbers, I think a little sliced red onion and some cubes of a local Pecarino cheese. I think a Manchego would be good too. I think it just had an oil and vinegar dressing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my arm was not set right to begin with - but having surgery - ie - having my arm rebroken and put back together with screws and etc - would not improve it any - plus it would be very painful - and at my age I'm not wont to ask for any additional pain. my range of motion it good - but i have little strength in my hand - it's a real chore doing my shirt buttons - and i am sure Arthur is around to make things more difficult. but it's usable so i am not complaining too much - it's very little compared to what some of you put up with. 

the leg is healing - still red and the ankle and foot still swell - i should sit with it on a stool. i just realized i am to take the antibiotic twice a day - not just once. if all else fails - read the directions.

Shirley - i am curious about something you said last week - that this year there were some stores that would have black Friday sales in Canada. is the usofa the only country that has this. doesn't say much for us if we are. 

the folks are off to the football game - it's 30° and windy - they had enough clothing on to outfit an entire family. lol if they win tonight they will play the championship game in the horseshoe stadium at ohio state which would be a real thrill for them.

had a nice visit with heather and family and such a surprise to see Rachel and Daniel. r&d went back to kalamazoo and heather and family headed to dan's family in southern ohio. grandma, Bentley and avery are at home no doubt listening to the game on the radio. i could go to bed but it is a bit early. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> and i am the one that always trumpets the joys of using crock pot liners - truthfully joy i never thought of it but it would work beautifully - thanks for reminding me. --- sam


I am glad that we had the discussion on those liners recently as I bought some and used it for my breakfast casserole. I loved pulling that liner out and throwing it away. I did not have to scrub that pot at all.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, hope every one had a good stuffed thanksgiving day. we did, when you do the 2 family meal in one day, ugh. 
we brought dad home for the day, i don't know whether he enjoyed himself or not, he says very little, but mom wanted him there, so we made it happen. he is getting frail. we got moms outside lights put up and brought her christmas stuff up from the basement. then we had to get dad loaded back in car and on his way back to the nursing home and we all went our seperate ways, we went to bj's family for supper, we just nibbled there, i did eat dessert there. we had a house full, we also had a great surprise, bj nephew was divorced over 17 yrs ago, and his X took the little girl and left and the nephew was never able to find her, so hadn't seen daughter in that long, he found her of all places on ETSY, she wasn't using her last name, but her first name and her middle name and its spelled strange, so nephew did some inquiring and they communicated on line and after much talking he and his wife were in her area and arranged for a meeting and visit, so she is 19, lives on her own, and she came in for thanksgiving, so nephew and her talked, he said nothing about mom, but she ask questions and for the first time she got to hear his side and much tears were shed and they are bonding, we so enjoyed her there with us. i see both her mom and dad in her face, such a sweet heart. we had 3 small kids there, so it was a noisy place but i did enjoy it. one sad note, bj younger bro. in Indiana came in from work and found his 40 yr old daughter dead, she was living with him after her divorce and had been having seizures, they were trying to find the cause and slack off some of her meds. no autopsey was done, which i disagreed with, but wasn't my call, they coroner said he figures she had a bad seizure and got into trouble, so we have been in contact with the dad and bro. and her one son, a bit of really sad stuff on this holiday. 
we finally got a gas fireplace installed, love it........
tomorrow, while bj is working, i am going to be putting up the giant tree at church, with help, and then putting the lights and decoration on my 5 ft. pencil tree. i did the outside stuff, except for the lights. so i am getting into the spirit, and i am excited it looks so good in here since i have stripped the wall paper and repainted, oh what a job, glad its done, that was my project this yr. wow, what a project too. ok, i am gonna try to keep up this wk, i did last wk till right before all the getting ready for thanksgiving and i just lurked here and there, so i am glad for the notes on what all has gone on. love to all


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, Farro was in one of the salads at the KAP cookout -- so you may have eaten it without know what it is...it's similar to quinoa, barley, etc.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/wheatberry-and-farro-salad.html



thewren said:


> according to Wikipedia - Farro is a food product composed of the grains of certain wheat species. The exact definition is debated. It is sold dried and is prepared by cooking in water until soft, but still crunchy (many recommend first soaking overnight). It may be eaten plain, though it is often used as an ingredient in dishes such as salads and soups. i have never used it. but for something different it might be fun. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the new start, again. Have you had any physical therapy for your arm and hand since the cast came off? It might help. Also, the newly mended break will be more susseptable to the weather changes and cold temps regardless. But you might want to consult with the dr. just in case. 

Kathy It's so good to hear from you! Keeping you in my prayers for safe travels.

I have the card exchange list ready to go out, but am waiting on an answer to a question before sending it out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melyn, farro is an ancient grain
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=farro&form=APIPA1
> I see Sam posted the same time as me.
> ...


It was just a little of this and a little of that...

I melted about 2 tbl. of butter and added some ginger & garlic powder (maybe about 1/2 tsp each) and then about 2 tbl of savory honey (found at Tuesday Morning-but regular honey/agave/syrup would work just as well) then stirred in 1 tsp of grainy mustard (you could use more especially if you use Dijon mustard) plus some salt and pepper and 2 tsp of savory (could substitute parsley, thyme, marjoram, oregano). When that was all mixed, I then put in the sliced carrots and mixed to be well coated (you just need enough liquid to cover the carrots--this was enough for about 2 bags of frozen carrots)...I don't remember how many fresh raw carrots I sliced. I roasted it in a cast iron braising pan for 1/2 hour --- stirred it very good to be sure it wasn't sticking -- then cooked it until the carrots were still a little undone knowing that they would continue to cook in the cast iron as it travelled the hour to BIL's place. There was just a little bit of butter sauce to wet the dish---it wasn't soaking in it...and it tasted amazing. Adding seasoning to it right before serving would work too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, Southern Gal - such sad news. Prayers and hugs going out to BJ, you and the rest of your family.



Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, hope every one had a good stuffed thanksgiving day. we did, when you do the 2 family meal in one day, ugh.
> we brought dad home for the day, i don't know whether he enjoyed himself or not, he says very little, but mom wanted him there, so we made it happen. he is getting frail. we got moms outside lights put up and brought her christmas stuff up from the basement. then we had to get dad loaded back in car and on his way back to the nursing home and we all went our seperate ways, we went to bj's family for supper, we just nibbled there, i did eat dessert there. we had a house full, we also had a great surprise, bj nephew was divorced over 17 yrs ago, and his X took the little girl and left and the nephew was never able to find her, so hadn't seen daughter in that long, he found her of all places on ETSY, she wasn't using her last name, but her first name and her middle name and its spelled strange, so nephew did some inquiring and they communicated on line and after much talking he and his wife were in her area and arranged for a meeting and visit, so she is 19, lives on her own, and she came in for thanksgiving, so nephew and her talked, he said nothing about mom, but she ask questions and for the first time she got to hear his side and much tears were shed and they are bonding, we so enjoyed her there with us. i see both her mom and dad in her face, such a sweet heart. we had 3 small kids there, so it was a noisy place but i did enjoy it. one sad note, bj younger bro. in Indiana came in from work and found his 40 yr old daughter dead, she was living with him after her divorce and had been having seizures, they were trying to find the cause and slack off some of her meds. no autopsey was done, which i disagreed with, but wasn't my call, they coroner said he figures she had a bad seizure and got into trouble, so we have been in contact with the dad and bro. and her one son, a bit of really sad stuff on this holiday.
> we finally got a gas fireplace installed, love it........
> tomorrow, while bj is working, i am going to be putting up the giant tree at church, with help, and then putting the lights and decoration on my 5 ft. pencil tree. i did the outside stuff, except for the lights. so i am getting into the spirit, and i am excited it looks so good in here since i have stripped the wall paper and repainted, oh what a job, glad its done, that was my project this yr. wow, what a project too. ok, i am gonna try to keep up this wk, i did last wk till right before all the getting ready for thanksgiving and i just lurked here and there, so i am glad for the notes on what all has gone on. love to all


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, Southern Gal - such sad news. Prayers and hugs going out to BJ, you and the rest of your family.



Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, hope every one had a good stuffed thanksgiving day. we did, when you do the 2 family meal in one day, ugh.
> we brought dad home for the day, i don't know whether he enjoyed himself or not, he says very little, but mom wanted him there, so we made it happen. he is getting frail. we got moms outside lights put up and brought her christmas stuff up from the basement. then we had to get dad loaded back in car and on his way back to the nursing home and we all went our seperate ways, we went to bj's family for supper, we just nibbled there, i did eat dessert there. we had a house full, we also had a great surprise, bj nephew was divorced over 17 yrs ago, and his X took the little girl and left and the nephew was never able to find her, so hadn't seen daughter in that long, he found her of all places on ETSY, she wasn't using her last name, but her first name and her middle name and its spelled strange, so nephew did some inquiring and they communicated on line and after much talking he and his wife were in her area and arranged for a meeting and visit, so she is 19, lives on her own, and she came in for thanksgiving, so nephew and her talked, he said nothing about mom, but she ask questions and for the first time she got to hear his side and much tears were shed and they are bonding, we so enjoyed her there with us. i see both her mom and dad in her face, such a sweet heart. we had 3 small kids there, so it was a noisy place but i did enjoy it. one sad note, bj younger bro. in Indiana came in from work and found his 40 yr old daughter dead, she was living with him after her divorce and had been having seizures, they were trying to find the cause and slack off some of her meds. no autopsey was done, which i disagreed with, but wasn't my call, they coroner said he figures she had a bad seizure and got into trouble, so we have been in contact with the dad and bro. and her one son, a bit of really sad stuff on this holiday.
> we finally got a gas fireplace installed, love it........
> tomorrow, while bj is working, i am going to be putting up the giant tree at church, with help, and then putting the lights and decoration on my 5 ft. pencil tree. i did the outside stuff, except for the lights. so i am getting into the spirit, and i am excited it looks so good in here since i have stripped the wall paper and repainted, oh what a job, glad its done, that was my project this yr. wow, what a project too. ok, i am gonna try to keep up this wk, i did last wk till right before all the getting ready for thanksgiving and i just lurked here and there, so i am glad for the notes on what all has gone on. love to all


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of those wax things - i think it would feel great. where i got Heidi's pedicures she also has one - Heidi loves it. --- sam


I have one and like it. I need to remember to plug it in again!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie posted on last will before i remembered its Friday, try looking on Amazon for the Disney movies


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southerngal, healing energy for you and your family. Sad news indeed. One of my high school friends had this happen to his son this year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam being great grandpa is nice. Congratulations !!!!! I was made an honorary great grandmama this summer. My DD#2's best friends daughter. Sylvia was like one if my own. When I moved over to the states, oh she cried and tried everything she could to move with us.

Really just marking my spot before I get some sleep. 

Any thanks everyone for the hugs and prayers, they really appreciate it. There is still no change in uncle's condition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam.....I'll gladly volunteer to make and taste the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan pie recipe...LOL. I was telling DD during dinner last night I wanted to make a Chocolate Pecan pie and this with the added bourbon sounds so yummy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Southerngal...Sorry to hear of your family's loss of a loved one, but happy to hear of rediscovery of another family member. What a mixed set of emotions everyone must be going through.

Caren...So to hear that Amy's uncle has had no change. Thankful he is not getting worse...hopefully he is at least stable and resting to recover from his injuries.

My extent of Black Friday shopping has been mostly to get some more work clothes for DS#1 and some clothes for the rest of us, not much though. We did get Matthew's cards made today and met DS#1 for lunch between his jobs today. I finished a cowl and a small pair of mittens as well as reorganize a few cupboards and wash any dishes that were used.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam.....I'll gladly volunteer to make and taste the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan pie recipe...LOL. I was telling DD during dinner last night I wanted to make a Chocolate Pecan pie and this with the added bourbon sounds so yummy.


Let us know how it turns out. Did you get a good crop of pecans from your trees this year? Our pecans from Georgia went for $10 a bag this year. It is a fundraiser for a college group. Someone at work shared a recipe for cinnamon pecans that I want to give a try.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Should be knitting, my friend asked if I could make her one dear friend baby hats for the twins their daughter is having.mwould be fun to do, one for a girl and one for a boy. So will check the yarn inventory, can't imagine I don't have the right yarn. 
Southern gal, so sorry to read your news.
Caren, hugs to your family. Hard to go through that, seeing a loved one fight the cancer and know they won't get better. 
The turkey chili sounds good, haven't made that for awhile. Thanks for the idea June. We ate up a lot do the leftovers today before everyone left.
But the fridg still seems full.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam we think alike sometimes....I've been wanting to get one of those hand wax machines too. They feel so good. My MIL who suffered from rheumatoid arthritis used one.


thewren said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of those wax things - i think it would feel great. where i got Heidi's pedicures she also has one - Heidi loves it. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm ashamed to admit I haven't even checked on the pecans; I do know that there didn't seem to be much on the trees earlier (like late summer). Guess I should go out and see what I can find. It usually alternates years for good crops.


pacer said:


> Let us know how it turns out. Did you get a good crop of pecans from your trees this year? Our pecans from Georgia went for $10 a bag this year. It is a fundraiser for a college group. Someone at work shared a recipe for cinnamon pecans that I want to give a try.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tami* do you remember where you found your wax machine. I've found several on Amazon. What brand did you get and is it for hands or hands & feet? I really do want to see about "Santa" getting me one or for b-day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to try that.


RookieRetiree said:


> It was just a little of this and a little of that...
> 
> I melted about 2 tbl. of butter and added some ginger & garlic powder (maybe about 1/2 tsp each) and then about 2 tbl of savory honey (found at Tuesday Morning-but regular honey/agave/syrup would work just as well) then stirred in 1 tsp of grainy mustard (you could use more especially if you use Dijon mustard) plus some salt and pepper and 2 tsp of savory (could substitute parsley, thyme, marjoram, oregano). When that was all mixed, I then put in the sliced carrots and mixed to be well coated (you just need enough liquid to cover the carrots--this was enough for about 2 bags of frozen carrots)...I don't remember how many fresh raw carrots I sliced. I roasted it in a cast iron braising pan for 1/2 hour --- stirred it very good to be sure it wasn't sticking -- then cooked it until the carrots were still a little undone knowing that they would continue to cook in the cast iron as it travelled the hour to BIL's place. There was just a little bit of butter sauce to wet the dish---it wasn't soaking in it...and it tasted amazing. Adding seasoning to it right before serving would work too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, here most of the " big box" stores have the wax pots this time of year, usually $30-40.
Southern Gal, great that you had a good Thanksgiving celebration & reconnected with your niece but so sad to lose another niece. Usually you don't think of epilepsy as being life threatening but sadly it happens sometimes, my nephews wife lost her first husband in his early 20's that way.
I have never had pecan pie but think I would like to try it. DH doesn't like nuts in things so I tend not to make the as I probably shouldn't eat them anyway. Maybe at Christmas when there's company to help eat it.
Dawn, I will look on Amazon for the movies, I can't believe it's almost Dec 1st & I'm not done my shopping, usually I'm much better organized. :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami* do you remember where you found your wax machine. I've found several on Amazon. What brand did you get and is it for hands or hands & feet? I really do want to see about "Santa" getting me one or for b-day.


I think it was Walmart or one of the big chain pharmacies. Target might have one. I've had it for years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I spent the afternoon sitting on the floor. Hope I don't pay for it tomorrow. It was worth it tho. I kept Arriana and her big brother so DD could get her hair done. She had low and high lights put in. Her hair is about to the middle of her back or longer so it took about 2 hours. Poor Arriana. She wasn't happy. The easiest way to keep her from crying was to sit on the floor with her and her toys very close to her big brother. D was so good about helping me with her! He is 11, and very skinny. He is good at keeping a good hold on her when he picks her up, but I cringe every time he does! He doesn't look like there is enough of him to hold her! LOL Arriana still is coughing and her nose is still running like crazy. Found out why she has been crabby with it. She popped another tooth over night. And it looks like she has another ready to come thru on the bottom. She loves to shred anything that will shred! Needless to say that I had shredded tissue all over the carpet, but she was happy. She would shred, put in her shape sorter bucket, or give it to me, sometimes holding it to my nose! She is so cute. I have been in my chair on the computer since they left!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami* do you remember where you found your wax machine. I've found several on Amazon. What brand did you get and is it for hands or hands & feet? I really do want to see about "Santa" getting me one or for b-day.


I think I got mine at Walmart - but think that Sally's Beauty Supply or Ulta would also have them. I find the replacement wax at Sally's.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'm going to try that.


I should have said "coat" the carrots - not cover them...you only need enough to add moisture to the dish.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You may want to find a recipe for pecan tassies -- little pecan pies that are the size of the small muffin pans -- so like cookie/pies...that way you can keep some frozen and just pull out what you need --- I love the pecan tassies and have to make them every Christmas season as part of the tradition.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, here most of the " big box" stores have the wax pots this time of year, usually $30-40.
> Southern Gal, great that you had a good Thanksgiving celebration & reconnected with your niece but so sad to lose another niece. Usually you don't think of epilepsy as being life threatening but sadly it happens sometimes, my nephews wife lost her first husband in his early 20's that way.
> I have never had pecan pie but think I would like to try it. DH doesn't like nuts in things so I tend not to make the as I probably shouldn't eat them anyway. Maybe at Christmas when there's company to help eat it.
> Dawn, I will look on Amazon for the movies, I can't believe it's almost Dec 1st & I'm not done my shopping, usually I'm much better organized. :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like a good start for the week. Thanks Sam. Haven't gotten far enough to see digest for the week but I'll bet Kate has it there. Thanks for that, too. See you later.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Love most of the recipes this week Sam. I use crock pot liners every time I use my crockpot. I saw in a recipe for cake in a crockpot to put in a pan for the cake. Sadly don't remember where I saw the recipe. 
Southern Gal. I smiled and cried with you when I read your note. So happy for the finding of your neice and so sad for the passing of the other.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Rookie, Tami, and Bonnie. I looked up various brands and ended up ordering one on Amazon that will be big enough to do hands and feet. Last pedi I had done I splurged and had the wax treatment on my feet and it wa glorious. Will tell DH that he just bot me my b-day present early....LOL!
He will love it since he means he doesn't have to go shop. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Once again I drop in as I'm off to bed. 
Had a lovely day with Julie today. Started off with a delicious breakfast at a coffee chain who Julie used to know the owner off. I had eggs Benedict 
We then headed out to the alpaca farm. They have recently had babies so extra cute. One of the babies has not been well and has needed the vet out a couple of times. She looks fine but too soon to know how she will go. 
Of course I couldn't resist yet more wool!
She also has a loom for her weaving which she showed us how it works. I'll leave it to Julie to tell you more about this as she knows more than me about weaving. 
We dropped into her brothers place much to his shock. After chatting for a while decided to go for a drive then realised it was 3pm and we hadn't had lunch. So went to Julie's for an omelette and then back out for the planned drive. 
I was very impressed with how well Ringo behaved. It was funny to see him ignore Julie until she spoke in Samoan and he instantly obeyed. 
Maryanne came as well and just had a lovely time talking about all sorts of things. 
And now I must say night night


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. Mr P will be working in the garden today and I will make my Christmas cake. I have also found a recipe for the Pecan tassies that Rookie mentioned and I will make some of those for Christmas too as they seem to have all my favourite ingredients.

At last we have both shifted this coldbut have slight coughs - nothing a good dose of alcohol won't cure.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Once again I drop in as I'm off to bed.
> Had a lovely day with Julie today. Started off with a delicious breakfast at a coffee chain who Julie used to know the owner off. I had eggs Benedict
> We then headed out to the alpaca farm. They have recently had babies so extra cute. One of the babies has not been well and has needed the vet out a couple of times. She looks fine but too soon to know how she will go.
> Of course I couldn't resist yet more wool!
> ...


I have actually (deliberately) just posted my memories of our outing on the KTP 21st November- I have put up a lot of the photos I took- including a very nice shot of Maryanne- whom I notice is rather camera shy- I hope that is OK?!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Rookie, Tami, and Bonnie. I looked up various brands and ended up ordering one on Amazon that will be big enough to do hands and feet. Last pedi I had done I splurged and had the wax treatment on my feet and it wa glorious. Will tell DH that he just bot me my b-day present early....LOL!
> He will love it since he means he doesn't have to go shop. LOL


That's how my DH shops for me also...I know you will love it - I think I need to get mine out of the closet and start the wax warming for a little treat for DSIL and I after going to support the LYS today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from an over cast Great Bend, where the snow has just started falling ever so gently. It is currently -6c/21f at the early hour of 07:23. The cats are tearing through the house like the own it or something, the dog is busy snoring away still. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all. While out and about today remember to smile at a stranger, it might be the thing that makes their day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's how my DH shops for me also...I know you will love it - I think I need to get mine out of the closet and start the wax warming for a little treat for DSIL and I after going to support the LYS today.


I give my bunch a list each one has only two items. None have the same items. I started this after one year getting three of the same thing. Mostly I want things that need replacing in the kitchen.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. Mr P will be working in the garden today and I will make my Christmas cake. I have also found a recipe for the Pecan tassies that Rookie mentioned and I will make some of those for Christmas too as they seem to have all my favourite ingredients.
> 
> At last we have both shifted this coldbut have slight coughs - nothing a good dose of alcohol won't cure.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Good afternoon Josephine! Nice that you have a sunny day for Mr.P to be working in the garden. Elishia and I were talking about making Christmas cake just the other day. She is down to her last one. She has had it basting in bourbon all year. :shock: 
Glad your colds have cleared. 
Have a good week end as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I give my bunch a list each one has only two items. None have the same items. I started this after one year getting three of the same thing. Mostly I want things that need replacing in the kitchen.


I just picked up a square shaped soup ladle and a round potato masher...they are much better than the round ladle and square masher -- I love finding these kinds of things at the Thrift stores -- we used to have only GoodWill and Salvation Army, but we now have 2 independent resale shops and three other Saver/Thrift stores that have opened up in the past 6 months -- and they're all in the same stretch of road so makes it very convenient to stop in to all of them while out that way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Rookie, Tami, and Bonnie. I looked up various brands and ended up ordering one on Amazon that will be big enough to do hands and feet. Last pedi I had done I splurged and had the wax treatment on my feet and it wa glorious. Will tell DH that he just bot me my b-day present early....LOL!
> He will love it since he means he doesn't have to go shop. LOL


I go twice a year for a pedi, the last two times I got the wax treatment. Oh thought my feet had died and gone to heaven. Jamie tells me it is time to go agsin. Hmmm might look into one for home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You may want to find a recipe for pecan tassies -- little pecan pies that are the size of the small muffin pans -- so like cookie/pies...that way you can keep some frozen and just pull out what you need --- I love the pecan tassies and have to make them every Christmas season as part of the tradition.


I have made the tassies for years it saves on mess and the little one think it a real treat to be able to have more than one. I make all kinds, Grant requests butter tarts every year they are his favorite. Each one of my bunch has a favorite that I make, the grandchildren they pretty much like all of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I go twice a year for a pedi, the last two times I got the wax treatment. Oh thought my feet had died and gone to heaven. Jamie tells me it is time to go agsin. Hmmm might look into one for home.


I see them every now and then at the thrift stores --- I'll keep an eye out for one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I go twice a year for a pedi, the last two times I got the wax treatment. Oh thought my feet had died and gone to heaven. Jamie tells me it is time to go agsin. Hmmm might look into one for home.


I see them every now and then at the thrift stores --- I'll keep an eye out for one. I also use it on my elbows...but have to be very careful not to put the elbows down on anything covered in cloth.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Southerngal...Sorry to hear of your family's loss of a loved one, but happy to hear of rediscovery of another family member. What a mixed set of emotions everyone must be going through.
> 
> Caren...So to hear that Amy's uncle has had no change. Thankful he is not getting worse...hopefully he is at least stable and resting to recover from his injuries.
> 
> My extent of Black Friday shopping has been mostly to get some more work clothes for DS#1 and some clothes for the rest of us, not much though. We did get Matthew's cards made today and met DS#1 for lunch between his jobs today. I finished a cowl and a small pair of mittens as well as reorganize a few cupboards and wash any dishes that were used.


Not much will be known until he wakes up, I too hope his body is recouperating. 
Michael tried his hardest to get me to go out shopping yesterday. I preferred to stay in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I see them every now and then at the thrift stores --- I'll keep an eye out for one. I also use it on my elbows...but have to be very careful not to put the elbows down on anything covered in cloth.


What a good idea, think I will check tomorrow.never thought of the elbows hmmm, will remember this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning! thanks for the coffee Caren! I'm sipping my first cup now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal, sounds like you had a mix of joy and sadness on your holiday. So sad about the death of one so young.
I'm glad the nephew and his long lost daughter met and bonded...that is a reason to be thankful.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the great recipes Sam. You always come up with such great ones. Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandpa!!!! How wonderful.

A Big Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes from all around the world. I am still out of town but finally had time to sit down at the computer since I woke up before DH and he is now in the shower so a little more time. I went back as soon as I got on to read all the wonderful birthday wishes and it does make the day so special to read them all.

I'm having a wonderful birthday. Just so glad we didn't head up toward Canada for my birthday with that crash on I90. My goodness, that wouldn't have been a nice celebration at all. I decided to just go close to home this year. It was the perfect birthday. My grandchildren gave me a scarf they had made for me on the knitting loom and I absolutely love it. I wore it not just to keep warm but it looked pretty with the outfit I had on too so I kept it on during dinner. I got my cold laser machine, which will be my present for every celebration, birthday, Christmas, anniversary and perhaps for the next few years too. LOL Well worth it though.

I haven't even gotten to call my mother as we have been on the go, so when we get home that is first on my agenda. Right now I have the fireplace going and a delicate sunrise over the lake. It has been brrrrrrrr cold and windy but that has died down and warmer without the wind for sure.

Caren, hope prayers help Amy's BF's uncle. So sad when things like this happen and they happen in the twinkling of an eye. 

TNS, sounds like you had quite a welcome home and now are dealing with MAJOR repairs.

Flyty1n, sorry you haven't been feeling well. Healing wishes coming your way.

Why is it that before I turned 69 it seemed so old and now that I am 69 it sounds so young. :lol: :lol: :lol: I love it. All in one's perspective. Still having loads of fun. I must say my BD dinner was perfect last night. A little restaurant in Canandaigua called Casa de Pasta and if you can find it, LOL you will have a great meal. Wonderful service and food. We did see a deer on our way back to the hotel but it made it across the road safely and we were able to enjoy its beauty. 

Healing wishes for all who need them physically and emotionally. 
I'll see if I can post a few photos of the view from our room. I've posted photos here but not from the view from the lodge on the 3rd floor. Majestic to say the least. Also one of the scarf made by my grandchildren.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! thanks for the coffee Caren! I'm sipping my first cup now.


Good morning Gween! You are most welcome for the coffee. Am sipping my second cup now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle, Hope you get to go to Arizona for Christmas. How special to be with your mom. Think of you so often out there driving on the roads.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to get ready to spend the last part of my BD with DH now. I'm so glad he talked me into going away. It sure has ben wonderful.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Should be knitting, my friend asked if I could make her one dear friend baby hats for the twins their daughter is having.mwould be fun to do, one for a girl and one for a boy. So will check the yarn inventory, can't imagine I don't have the right yarn.
> Southern gal, so sorry to read your news.
> Caren, hugs to your family. Hard to go through that, seeing a loved one fight the cancer and know they won't get better.
> The turkey chili sounds good, haven't made that for awhile. Thanks for the idea June. We ate up a lot do the leftovers today before everyone left.
> But the fridg still seems full.


We don't have a lot of leftovers considering the amount of cooking my daughter did. She took plates to three of the residents in the building. One she only took last night because we knew had two sons and expected him to be with one of them. I could'nt believe they both let him be alone on Thanksgiving. That's bad enough but he's a retired Navy vet, having served in Vietnam, is even worse.
But even a day late, he was delighted to get a belated Thanksgiving dinner.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend, where the snow has just started falling ever so gently. It is currently -6c/21f at the early hour of 07:23. The cats are tearing through the house like the own it or something, the dog is busy snoring away still.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. HUGS for all. While out and about today remember to smile at a stranger, it might be the thing that makes their day.


Love the photos, Caren. I always smile and say hello to people. Sometimes l get some very strange looks!
Please may l have you recipe for butter tarts, we had them in Toronto and thought thet were fantastic. Xxxxx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. Mr P will be working in the garden today and I will make my Christmas cake. I have also found a recipe for the Pecan tassies that Rookie mentioned and I will make some of those for Christmas too as they seem to have all my favourite ingredients.
> 
> At last we have both shifted this coldbut have slight coughs - nothing a good dose of alcohol won't cure.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Good morning, Purple!! We also have a clear, dry day but,oh, is it cold!! 28f for us is cold but I know for a lot of others, it's not.
I'm glad the colds are on their way out!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning, Caren. Your coffee and muffin look delish!! And as soon as I make some strawberry muffins, I'll be having the same thing!
Your snow picture looks like a beautiful Christmas card!
My daughters cat was also tearing through the house like she'd lost her mind. My cat just laid on the back of the sofa and agreed with me about the lost mind!LOL!
Junek


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Sending some rain our way would be appreciated. 
Thinking orange cranberry bread 
Karena


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma, those are beautiful photos. Great scenery and lovely scarf :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely scarf - lovely lady!! Glad you're having a great birthday...that looks like a great get-away! You make 69 look great -- glad you're feeling so much better too...I love the idea of you having the cold laser machine!



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the great recipes Sam. You always come up with such great ones. Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandpa!!!! How wonderful.
> 
> A Big Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes from all around the world. I am still out of town but finally had time to sit down at the computer since I woke up before DH and he is now in the shower so a little more time. I went back as soon as I got on to read all the wonderful birthday wishes and it does make the day so special to read them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It makes me sad to hear of these stories -- happens more than we know I'm sure. So thoughtful of you and your daughter to take plates to the residents...wonderful way to celebrate Thanksgiving.



jknappva said:


> We don't have a lot of leftovers considering the amount of cooking my daughter did. She took plates to three of the residents in the building. One she only took last night because we knew had two sons and expected him to be with one of them. I could'nt believe they both let him be alone on Thanksgiving. That's bad enough but he's a retired Navy vet, having served in Vietnam, is even worse.
> But even a day late, he was delighted to get a belated Thanksgiving dinner.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Karena said:


> Sam, Sending some rain our way would be appreciated.
> Thinking orange cranberry bread
> Karena


Love orange cranberry bread -- also found out that I love the combination of rhubarb and raspberries -- although very much out of season right now. The one farm produce store near here is still carrying them though just at a much higher price.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Daralene, your pictures are wonderful. And the picture of you with your scarf is just beautiful. I'm so glad you're having such a grand birthday celebration!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big science education conference. He is done all this with distance learning :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Purple!! We also have a clear, dry day but,oh, is it cold!! 28f for us is cold but I know for a lot of others, it's not.
> I'm glad the colds are on their way out!
> Junek


Hi June, we are quite warm today, Mr P is working in the garden in just shirt sleeves, mind you I think he is digging his way to Australai, he's supposed to be getting some tree roots out. Our temp is around 13C don't know what that is in old money, but later in the week it is going down to around 5C. Keep warm., love the cat stories. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the great recipes Sam. You always come up with such great ones. Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandpa!!!! How wonderful.
> 
> A Big Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes from all around the world. I am still out of town but finally had time to sit down at the computer since I woke up before DH and he is now in the shower so a little more time. I went back as soon as I got on to read all the wonderful birthday wishes and it does make the day so special to read them all.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos, neat scarf and one gorgeous lady. xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The scarf from the GDs is lovely Daralene. Also what a lovely view of the lake. So glad you had a good birthday.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the great recipes Sam. You always come up with such great ones. Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandpa!!!! How wonderful.
> 
> A Big Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes from all around the world. I am still out of town but finally had time to sit down at the computer since I woke up before DH and he is now in the shower so a little more time. I went back as soon as I got on to read all the wonderful birthday wishes and it does make the day so special to read them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
> Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big science education conference. He is done all this with distance learning :thumbup:


Well done to DS and hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love orange cranberry bread -- also found out that I love the combination of rhubarb and raspberries -- although very much out of season right now. The one farm produce store near here is still carrying them though just at a much higher price.


My mom used to can rasberries & rhubarb together & also made a jam that was wonderful, unfortunately the recipe has been long lost  DH doesn't like rhubarb so I don't do too much with it except to make the occasional rhubarb custard pie, another of my moms great recipes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you are feeling better.
Congratulations to you son, that's quite an accomplishment, especially by distance learning. Distance learning sure opens lots of opportunities for people. 
Sad you have to start the shawl again, can't you get the coffee out?what alot of work.


Normaedern said:


> It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
> Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big science education conference. He is done all this with distance learning :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I'm so glad you are having a nice birthday, beautiful scarf & the photos. Looking good for 69! I hope the cold laser thing continues to help you.

June,so nce of you & your daughter to give meals to others. I'm always sad when I hear that people are left alone during the holidays, I know it's sad to be alone anytime but seems even worse at Thanksgiving & Christmas.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! First of all I enjoyed Julies post about beautiful New Zealand. A lot of her post was about places we had visited in the 70's when we lived there. I showed the Post to Pat and he enjoyed it too. Brought back a lot of wonderful memories. I am glad you two arranged to meet up and have such a great day!

Normadean, I am sorry you had problems with a stain on the shawl. I hope you managed to catch up.

We moved to Vancouver Island to avoid the snow and bitter weather -- well guess what we woke up to this morning here in Duncan! snow!!!! We are in a condo with a center courtyard with a fish pond etc. surrounded by 3 floors of suites. It is was 6 am and I went out in my housecoat and took a couple of pictures . I am not sure whether the fish are okay or not. There is constant water moving in the pond so hopefully it isn't too cold for them. I was told they have been there for 2 or 3 years. I sure do like this kind of snow better than what they are getting in Calgary. -23C and windchill of -29C which is really miserable and lots of snow. 

People here will accuse us of bringing it with us! 

here are a couple of pictures of the courtyard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished my cards for the card exchange last night; pretty pleased with them. Now about to start making the envelopes. I'm doing this because the card sizes vary and I can make the envelopes specific to each card; very easy and post office accepts them.  

Just sent DH to Walmart. Even though I request bottles for my pill prescriptions they repeatedly put them in these silly slide out boxes which I'm sure many people like but with my bad thumbs I can not open. DH forgot to remind them when he picked up my meds yesterday and low and behold every single one is in one of those boxes. He's taking them back up and having them put in the bottles. You'd think they would check the computer where it clearly states to use bottles but they don't.  Also having DH pick up needed items so I can make the Fast & Fabulous Fruit Cake recipe that Bonnie posted and the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie recipe that Sam posted. Can't wait to try both. Last night I made a sour cream pound cake to take with the ham over to DD's for lunch today. 

I told DH about ordering the paraffin machine and he got all excited telling how his mom used one. He was glad I ordered it (knew he would be) and hopefully I can delay more surgical work on my hands for awhile more. I know it is needed for the left thumb but I'll put it off for as long as possible.  My hands seem so sensitive lately. Sam I meant to say you need to take care of your hands. I was surprised at how reasonable the paraffin machine was/is and like some commented the big box stores (Walmart, Target, etc) have them. I ordered mine from Amazon because I could compare different brands without running all over the place. (some offered free shipping and I was getting a couple of other items too.) It will be in this next week early.

Prayers for those that are experiencing sadness, illnesses (physical & mental). The holidays seem to make such conditions feel even more debilitating. I suffer from depression (mild) and take meds for it (have for many years) and I know from experience it can be a difficult time of year. Thank God it hasn't been hard though for quite a few years but it is something to be aware of whether you yourself have issues or a loved one. And, on that note being alone is often difficult for folks during the holidays so many, many {{{{{hugs}}}} for those that are alone. At least know that here on the KTP you have many friends that care about you. 

TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely place you live in. I expecially like the way your apartment opens up to the center square with the fish pond. It seems to make it very friendly....even with the snow. 



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! First of all I enjoyed Julies post about beautiful New Zealand. A lot of her post was about places we had visited in the 70's when we lived there. I showed the Post to Pat and he enjoyed it too. Brought back a lot of wonderful memories. I am glad you two arranged to meet up and have such a great day!
> 
> Normadean, I am sorry you had problems with a stain on the shawl. I hope you managed to catch up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sam was asking if Black Friday was a purely US institution. I am sure it must have been initially, since Thanksgiving is an American tradition and it follows on from that. However, it has certainly arrived in Britain with a vengeance. Apparently, Amazon started it over here 4 years ago, and, now, all the major retailers have jumped on the bandwagon. In some places, yesterday, police had to be called in to control the crowds of would-be shoppers. I can honestly say, I have not even tried to get any of the 'bargains' on offer, and there is certainly nothing I want enough to get me queueing from the early hours of the morning to be first through the door!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Daralene - it sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. I love reading your posts. 

Sam, I hope your ankle feels better - make sure you watch for infection!

Diverticulitis is a miserable thing and the only thing that works for me is antibiotics but when I get another attack I will try the meds posted. I have had it for years (diverticulosis) but haven't had an attack for a couple of years (thankfuly). It is so miserable. I hope you are feeling much better. 

To all of those who are having stress in their lives, and to all who are feeling a bit down, or are ill, or are worried, my thoughts are with you. I was glad to hear the Julie managed to contact Zoe -- I hope she is really okay.

I was given such a lovely gift from the lady up above me who is a teacher at a private school here (she teaches Grade one) . It seems she was concerned that she bothered us in the night as she was quite ill, and brought me down a beautiful orchid which is blooming and is so pretty. I just love it so here is a picture for your pleasure.

It only had one bloom 2 weeks ago so the steamer we have had on for Pat's cold has made a difference and it is really growing and very beautiful. I will have to read up on it to see if I can keep it and whether it needs a rest - and will bloom again. Does anyone here know anything about orchids? It is so pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
> Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big science education conference. He is done all this with distance learning :thumbup:


So glad for you, that you have been able to start the Homeopathic Treatment- (Naturopathic?). That was a real bummer that the coffee got spilled but that happens with dogs- remembering that very satisfied looking Alsatian up on the bench from last week. Also very glad that you don't have to set out to purchase more yarn for the shawl!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam from the California Sierras!!! Today we drive back home after spending one week hoping and praying for rain and snow but Mother Nature is not sending anything until tomorrow. The wind is quite strong and we are suppose to take our son to fly from Mammoth/Yosemite airport back to L.A. and then off to San Diego but he might have his flight cancelled due to strong winds. As always the recipes sound delicious but after Thanksgiving dinner I think I'll take a rest and do the California salad diet. Hope your hand feels better and all have a wonderful first week of December.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! First of all I enjoyed Julies post about beautiful New Zealand. A lot of her post was about places we had visited in the 70's when we lived there. I showed the Post to Pat and he enjoyed it too. Brought back a lot of wonderful memories. I am glad you two arranged to meet up and have such a great day!
> ...
> 
> We moved to Vancouver Island to avoid the snow and bitter weather -- well guess what we woke up to this morning here in Duncan! snow!!!! We are in a condo with a center courtyard with a fish pond etc. surrounded by 3 floors of suites. It is was 6 am and I went out in my housecoat and took a couple of pictures . I am not sure whether the fish are okay or not. There is constant water moving in the pond so hopefully it isn't too cold for them. I was told they have been there for 2 or 3 years. I sure do like this kind of snow better than what they are getting in Calgary. -23C and windchill of -29C which is really miserable and lots of snow.
> ...


I am glad you enjoyed the post, Shirley, and that it was of interest to Pat. There will be a lot more photos coming from Margaret once she is back in Adelaide. 
From the latitudes I don't think any part of Canada could guarantee total freedom from snow. Bit ironic though, to wake up to that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene - it sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. I love reading your posts.
> 
> Sam, I hope your ankle feels better - make sure you watch for infection!
> 
> ...


It is very hard to know, Shirley, where Zoe is really at. The last two times she has picked up, there has been some reason why she cannot possibly talk. I was concerned that her father still battles on- and did not think fast enough to enquire about her mother. But the fact that she is still playing the organ at Church, has to be good.

That certainly is a beautiful orchid- maybe it will inspire you to create something. I know nothing about cultivating tropical orchids though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam was asking if Black Friday was a purely US institution. I am sure it must have been initially, since Thanksgiving is an American tradition and it follows on from that. However, it has certainly arrived in Britain with a vengeance. Apparently, Amazon started it over here 4 years ago, and, now, all the major retailers have jumped on the bandwagon. In some places, yesterday, police had to be called in to control the crowds of would-be shoppers. I can honestly say, I have not even tried to get any of the 'bargains' on offer, and there is certainly nothing I want enough to get me queueing from the early hours of the morning to be first through the door!


It is bad enough having seven days of retail (New Zealand used to close down for the entire weekend, and fine people for selling products like toilet paper during that time) We don't have Black Friday yet, but we have an awful lot of retailers constantly having 'major' sales, makes me a bit _hoha_ (bored) with the lack of genuine specials- but I would never go to such extreme lengths to get bargains- I am more of an impulse purchaser, when I see something that I really like or need- if I have spare cash, I may buy it. Like yesterday at the Alpaca Farm I saw some 8 ply I liked, the lady is very kindly holding it for me- and I will pay it off in time. An advantage of the Farm being local.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, I have tried Melody's # a couple of times now- the message is definitely Greg's voice- so she will know that people are concerned- maybe she is just busy with the new job- and it is a Canadian Winter that she lives through!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
> Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big science education conference. He is done all this with distance learning :thumbup:


That's good news. I hope everything works out for him!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, we are quite warm today, Mr P is working in the garden in just shirt sleeves, mind you I think he is digging his way to Australai, he's supposed to be getting some tree roots out. Our temp is around 13C don't know what that is in old money, but later in the week it is going down to around 5C. Keep warm., love the cat stories. xx


Well, It's a little chilly here to be working in the garden. But our lawn people came and blew all the leaves around. I guess they had a way to get them up since I don't see any left on the ground. Our temperatures will be on the rise after today into the 50's and 60'sF.
Just remind Mr. P. if he gets to Australia, they're going into summer so he might be a tad too warm to be digging!
The cats can be entertaining but sometimes they're as bad as toddlers!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! First of all I enjoyed Julies post about beautiful New Zealand. A lot of her post was about places we had visited in the 70's when we lived there. I showed the Post to Pat and he enjoyed it too. Brought back a lot of wonderful memories. I am glad you two arranged to meet up and have such a great day!
> 
> Normadean, I am sorry you had problems with a stain on the shawl. I hope you managed to catch up.
> 
> ...


Surprise, surprise!!! But knowing the snow won't linger all winter will be some consolation!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene - it sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. I love reading your posts.
> 
> Sam, I hope your ankle feels better - make sure you watch for infection!
> 
> ...


What a lovely gift and a thoughtful neighbor. I'm so glad you're in such a lovely place with nice neighbors. When moving to a new building and in a new area, you can never be sure.
I've been living here for over 9 years and since it is an independent senior building, I've lost acquaintances over the years. But I heard this morning that one of my very favorite people had passed away during the night. He was several years younger than I but had been in a wheelchair since before I knew him and in the spring had to have a leg amputated. We saw him from a distance last week and I told my daughter he really didn't look good. 
This has hit me pretty hard so forgive me for crying on your shoulders. I just have to get used to the idea that he's gone.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a lovely gift and a thoughtful neighbor. I'm so glad you're in such a lovely place with nice neighbors. When moving to a new building and in a new area, you can never be sure.
> I've been living here for over 9 years and since it is an independent senior building, I've lost acquaintances over the years. But I heard this morning that one of my very favorite people had passed away during the night. He was several years younger than I but had been in a wheelchair since before I knew him and in the spring had to have a leg amputated. We saw him from a distance last week and I told my daughter he really didn't look good.
> This has hit me pretty hard so forgive me for crying on your shoulders. I just have to get used to the idea that he's gone.
> Junek


So sorry to hear this, June- sending you a gentle, virtual hug.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene - it sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. I love reading your posts.
> 
> Sam, I hope your ankle feels better - make sure you watch for infection!
> 
> ...


Shirley, I am so sorry you have snow so soon after moving to take advantage of a milder climate. I hope it will soon be gone!

I have a number of orchids, which with minimal care, flower time and time again. Once they have finished flowering, I remove them to a cool, shady room, feed and water them occasionally, and when they show new buds, bring them out into warmer and brighter conditions. This is not expert advice, just what works for me!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma....What a lovely birthday weekend for you. I love the view of where you are. So happy you received your cold laser treatment machine. I hope it will continue to help you with the healing and care your body needs. Enjoy the rest of your time away from the normal routines of life.

Shirley...What a lovely courtyard. Looks like a cold place to sit this time of the year, but I am sure that you and Pat will enjoy it more in the spring and summer. I could see you sitting out there and painting or knitting and making new friends. Lovely to see the snow once in a great while.

Darowil....so happy to see you enjoying your time in New Zealand. Glad that you and Julie could join back up again. Baby alpaca would be so neat to see.

Lazy day so far today. I read several chapters of a book and made some cookies from a school fundraiser.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> What a lovely gift and a thoughtful neighbor. I'm so glad you're in such a lovely place with nice neighbors. When moving to a new building and in a new area, you can never be sure.
> I've been living here for over 9 years and since it is an independent senior building, I've lost acquaintances over the years. But I heard this morning that one of my very favorite people had passed away during the night. He was several years younger than I but had been in a wheelchair since before I knew him and in the spring had to have a leg amputated. We saw him from a distance last week and I told my daughter he really didn't look good.
> This has hit me pretty hard so forgive me for crying on your shoulders. I just have to get used to the idea that he's gone.
> Junek


So sorry to hear of such a loss of a friend. Nice of you and DD to gift plates of Thanksgiving leftovers to those who greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm on page 2! At least I did finish up last week's--I spaced that yesterday was Friday and the new one started. 

I was making some hats out of bright red and yellow, and he asked if I could make him a scarf, so that took up most of my time yesterday, though he wanted to go out to eat since we're facing days of leftovers. Ha ha! (oh, pics are on my phone--I'll have to email them to myself to post)

Cornbread is a given when I make chili. They are perfect together.

I also made the orange dream fudge on Wednesday--I had a request and had already gotten the stuff to make it, so I handed it out on Thursday. It really is delicious (but very rich).

Now I'll try to catch up the rest of the way! Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Well done to DS and hope you feel better soon. xx


Thank you. I am definately on the mend :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad you have to start the shawl again, can't you get the coffee out?what alot of work.


If it had been for me I would have done but it is DD's wedding day. I just didn't dare risk it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

June it was kind of you and your daughter to share your Thanksgiving food with other residents.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad for you, that you have been able to start the Homeopathic Treatment- (Naturopathic?). That was a real bummer that the coffee got spilled but that happens with dogs- remembering that very satisfied looking Alsatian up on the bench from last week. Also very glad that you don't have to set out to purchase more yarn for the shawl!


It is Naturopathic and it seems to be working :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to can rasberries & rhubarb together & also made a jam that was wonderful, unfortunately the recipe has been long lost  DH doesn't like rhubarb so I don't do too much with it except to make the occasional rhubarb custard pie, another of my moms great recipes.


I would recommend a rhubarb/raspberry pie. I grew up with strawberry rhubarb pies, but learned one woman in my book club doesn't eat strawberries. Everyone loved the rhubarb/raspberry.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

think my brain is for let....posted some photo's on last weeks teaparty
will add some here


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear this, June- sending you a gentle, virtual hug.


Thank you


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry to hear of such a loss of a friend. Nice of you and DD to gift plates of Thanksgiving leftovers to those who greatly appreciate it.


It's that least we could do since we have so much. One man we've taken a Thanksgiving and Christmas meal for several years. One new resident we just took a chance and took her a meal. We really don't know her but she was so grateful. She said her daughter had died last year and she was alone on Thanksgiving. So glad we took that chance even though we didn't even know her name!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Normaedern, congratulations to your son on his academic achievement. It is harder doing distance learning so well done to him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Shirley, your apartment complex looks wonderful.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Sam ..I'm sorry to hear about your hand ..do you wear one of those gloves that some wear for carpal tunnel ..if not one might be of help to you...these recipes especially the corn bread ones sound great..as do all the others..Take it easy and rest that hand..do you have to do any exercise for it to keep it moving?..Take care..


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

this is my first visit to the tea party - I found some recipes to try and have saved them. I especially want to try the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie, the German Apple Pancake and the Sweet Potato Bread with Caramel - I just have to find the Aleppo pepper or a good substitute. Any suggestions?

Thanks for some future good eats!

Bob
The Knitty Gritty


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

You might be able to find the Aleppo pepper at a Penzey's Spice store. If there isn't one in your area, they do have a mail order service.

Description from Penzey's:

Aleppo Pepper
This Turkish crushed chili has an ancho-like flavor with a little more heat and tartness. Put a jar right on the table and shake on pizza, subs and salads. Aleppo Pepper is great on grilled meats like chicken breast, steak, chops and our flavorful, easy Turkish Kabobs. Aleppo Pepper also makes an attractive sprinkle for potato, chicken and tuna salad and deviled eggs, too. Try mixing Aleppo Pepper with our Greek Seasoning for flavorful roast chicken, tasty pork chops, and robust salads. Aleppo Pepper is also known as halaby pepper.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Sam,
For one who has hand trouble, this sure was a lot to type in.

For Thanksgiving dinner, I made and experimental cranberry sauce. Turned out everyone really liked it. SO, I'm sending it to you forthwith.

Make 1 bag's worth of cranberry sauce, with no condiments added.
Add 1/2 of an 8 oz. jar of orange marmalade. Mix till melted.
Add 1 can of squeezed out pineapple bits. Mix very well into the cranberry sauce.

Pour into a serving bowl and refrigerate overnight. Voila!

Everyone said they really liked it, most of it disappeared so I guess they did.

It's so easy that anyone can try it.

Sam, I hope you're feeling better and are full of vinegar again by the time you read this note.

Sarah


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, Bob (the Knitty Gritty) and welcome to the tea party. Hope you'll join us often and share what's going on with your knitting or whatever.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you, Ohio Joy! I appreciate the Welcome and I promise to drop in on the tea party in the future.

Bob
The Knitty Gritty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, looks like mother nature wanted to remind you that you're still in Canada,lol. Delbert was looking on the weather website & it looks like it is going to stay cool out there for a few days, still much better than here. I have to get outside & take some pictures of the big drifts around the house, if it keeps up at the current rate, we hare sure going to be buried by. Spring.

June, my condolences on the loss of your friend.
KnittyGritty, welcome to our tea party, lots of great people & interesting topics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cashmeregma....What a lovely birthday weekend for you. I love the view of where you are. So happy you received your cold laser treatment machine. I hope it will continue to help you with the healing and care your body needs. Enjoy the rest of your time away from the normal routines of life.
> 
> Shirley...What a lovely courtyard. Looks like a cold place to sit this time of the year, but I am sure that you and Pat will enjoy it more in the spring and summer. I could see you sitting out there and painting or knitting and making new friends. Lovely to see the snow once in a great while.
> 
> ...


Down time is so important!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally remembered to dig out my magnetic shawl pin & take pictures. I think it would be really easy to make your own & no danger of snagging the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is Naturopathic and it seems to be working :thumbup:


That must be such a relief after such a long battle with it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally put a few things on my wishlist, since we drew names on Thursday among the adults--had a hard time deciding, as I really don't need anything. I did look at some of those wax machines--wondering if they might help with my "corpse fingers" (I have Raynaud's, and my hands are nearly always terribly cold especially in winter)? Maybe!

Working on another scarf now--need to finish up the skeins. 

I'm sorry to hear of the losses of loved ones and friends. Hugs to all in need of one.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> this is my first visit to the tea party - I found some recipes to try and have saved them. I especially want to try the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie, the German Apple Pancake and the Sweet Potato Bread with Caramel - I just have to find the Aleppo pepper or a good substitute. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for some future good eats!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Tea Party. I'm glad you found us. I hope you enjoyed visiting with us and hope you come back often. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, looks like mother nature wanted to remind you that you're still in Canada,lol. Delbert was looking on the weather website & it looks like it is going to stay cool out there for a few days, still much better than here. I have to get outside & take some pictures of the big drifts around the house, if it keeps up at the current rate, we hare sure going to be buried by. Spring.
> 
> June, my condolences on the loss of your friend.
> KnittyGritty, welcome to our tea party, lots of great people & interesting topics.


Thank you, Bonnie. Stay warm in your frigid temperatures!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> this is my first visit to the tea party - I found some recipes to try and have saved them. I especially want to try the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie, the German Apple Pancake and the Sweet Potato Bread with Caramel - I just have to find the Aleppo pepper or a good substitute. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for some future good eats!
> 
> ...


Welcome to you, Bob, :Knitty Gritty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remembered to dig out my magnetic shawl pin & take pictures. I think it would be really easy to make your own & no danger of snagging the yarn.


Excellent idea, Bonnie- must look into that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then i probably did since i ate some of everything - talk about being stuffed to the gills. saved this recipe - may have to try it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, Farro was in one of the salads at the KAP cookout -- so you may have eaten it without know what it is...it's similar to quinoa, barley, etc.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/wheatberry-and-farro-salad.html


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> It's that least we could do since we have so much. One man we've taken a Thanksgiving and Christmas meal for several years. One new resident we just took a chance and took her a meal. We really don't know her but she was so grateful. She said her daughter had died last year and she was alone on Thanksgiving. So glad we took that chance even though we didn't even know her name!
> Junek


What a blessing you and your daughter are to these people who sit alone. I know you have to feel good about following your instincts to take a meal to that new neighbor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am getting therapy for it - twice a week and it has helped. the weather change aggravates Arthur plus the arm. lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, thanks for the new start, again. Have you had any physical therapy for your arm and hand since the cast came off? It might help. Also, the newly mended break will be more susseptable to the weather changes and cold temps regardless. But you might want to consult with the dr. just in case.
> 
> Kathy It's so good to hear from you! Keeping you in my prayers for safe travels.
> 
> I have the card exchange list ready to go out, but am waiting on an answer to a question before sending it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of your friend June. It sounds as if it was rather sudden also even though you thought he didn't look as well as usual last week. Sending you gentle hugs and compassionate prayers.


jknappva said:


> What a lovely gift and a thoughtful neighbor. I'm so glad you're in such a lovely place with nice neighbors. When moving to a new building and in a new area, you can never be sure.
> I've been living here for over 9 years and since it is an independent senior building, I've lost acquaintances over the years. But I heard this morning that one of my very favorite people had passed away during the night. He was several years younger than I but had been in a wheelchair since before I knew him and in the spring had to have a leg amputated. We saw him from a distance last week and I told my daughter he really didn't look good.
> This has hit me pretty hard so forgive me for crying on your shoulders. I just have to get used to the idea that he's gone.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Bob! Nice to see you dropping in. We're here all week so pop in again and often as you can. We love it when new folks join in and share what they are working on and life in general.


KnittyGritty800 said:


> this is my first visit to the tea party - I found some recipes to try and have saved them. I especially want to try the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie, the German Apple Pancake and the Sweet Potato Bread with Caramel - I just have to find the Aleppo pepper or a good substitute. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for some future good eats!
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Thank you, Ohio Joy! I appreciate the Welcome and I promise to drop in on the tea party in the future.
> 
> Bob
> The Knitty Gritty


Welcome to the tea party. We are here all week so sometimes recipes are shared throughout the week as well as other happenings in our lives. Feel free to share your favorite recipes as well.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remembered to dig out my magnetic shawl pin & take pictures. I think it would be really easy to make your own & no danger of snagging the yarn.


must look into that for my many shawls :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I too will add my welcome to the tea party Bob, though I have been absent for a few weeks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sarah your experimental cranberry sauce sounds delicious! I'm going to copy and save this for Christmas! Thanks for sharing it.


Sarah Chana said:


> Hi Sam,
> For one who has hand trouble, this sure was a lot to type in.
> 
> For Thanksgiving dinner, I made and experimental cranberry sauce. Turned out everyone really liked it. SO, I'm sending it to you forthwith.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to make the bean pie also. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam.....I'll gladly volunteer to make and taste the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan pie recipe...LOL. I was telling DD during dinner last night I wanted to make a Chocolate Pecan pie and this with the added bourbon sounds so yummy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pacer - just reading what you get done in a day and i am tired enough to go take a nap - lol - how do you get it all done? -- sam



pacer said:


> Southerngal...Sorry to hear of your family's loss of a loved one, but happy to hear of rediscovery of another family member. What a mixed set of emotions everyone must be going through.
> 
> Caren...So to hear that Amy's uncle has had no change. Thankful he is not getting worse...hopefully he is at least stable and resting to recover from his injuries.
> 
> My extent of Black Friday shopping has been mostly to get some more work clothes for DS#1 and some clothes for the rest of us, not much though. We did get Matthew's cards made today and met DS#1 for lunch between his jobs today. I finished a cowl and a small pair of mittens as well as reorganize a few cupboards and wash any dishes that were used.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am getting therapy for it - twice a week and it has helped. the weather change aggravates Arthur plus the arm. lol --- sam


My fingers are the same Sam and especially the mangled finger,taken to covering it with finger bandage before putting on gloves, the cold really bothers it. hope the therapy helps,but a warm cloth/towel wrapped round it might also help


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My fingers are the same Sam and especially the mangled finger,taken to covering it with finger bandage before putting on gloves, the cold really bothers it. hope the therapy helps,but a warm cloth/towel wrapped round it might also help


How is it working out when you are knitting?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean he will also pay for it? lol -- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Rookie, Tami, and Bonnie. I looked up various brands and ended up ordering one on Amazon that will be big enough to do hands and feet. Last pedi I had done I splurged and had the wax treatment on my feet and it wa glorious. Will tell DH that he just bot me my b-day present early....LOL!
> He will love it since he means he doesn't have to go shop. LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad your birthday was special. Certainly a scarf made by grands would be cherished.
June, so sorry for loss of your friend. Love that you and DD shared your Thanksgiving.
Bob, welcome, come back often.
Agnes, loved pic of tortoise and giraffes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think your visit was just what Julie needed - glad you all had such a good time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Once again I drop in as I'm off to bed.
> Had a lovely day with Julie today. Started off with a delicious breakfast at a coffee chain who Julie used to know the owner off. I had eggs Benedict
> We then headed out to the alpaca farm. They have recently had babies so extra cute. One of the babies has not been well and has needed the vet out a couple of times. She looks fine but too soon to know how she will go.
> Of course I couldn't resist yet more wool!
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, sick about coffee spill on DD's wedding shawl. Can you get stain out or color with dye or more coffee so you could use it? Your lace is so exquisite I hate to think you were that close to finishing it and had to scrap it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think your visit was just what Julie needed - glad you all had such a good time. --- sam


So does Julie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely scarf daralene - and done on a knitting loom - i was never quite that good. looks like beautiful country where you are staying - so glad you are having a good time on your birthday. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the great recipes Sam. You always come up with such great ones. Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandpa!!!! How wonderful.
> 
> A Big Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes from all around the world. I am still out of town but finally had time to sit down at the computer since I woke up before DH and he is now in the shower so a little more time. I went back as soon as I got on to read all the wonderful birthday wishes and it does make the day so special to read them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would if i could - we haven't had any either for a while. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam, Sending some rain our way would be appreciated.
> Thinking orange cranberry bread
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's quite a bit of snow Shirley - hopefully it will leave as quickly as it arrived. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! First of all I enjoyed Julies post about beautiful New Zealand. A lot of her post was about places we had visited in the 70's when we lived there. I showed the Post to Pat and he enjoyed it too. Brought back a lot of wonderful memories. I am glad you two arranged to meet up and have such a great day!
> 
> Normadean, I am sorry you had problems with a stain on the shawl. I hope you managed to catch up.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you pat - hope you had a good turkey day. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam from the California Sierras!!! Today we drive back home after spending one week hoping and praying for rain and snow but Mother Nature is not sending anything until tomorrow. The wind is quite strong and we are suppose to take our son to fly from Mammoth/Yosemite airport back to L.A. and then off to San Diego but he might have his flight cancelled due to strong winds. As always the recipes sound delicious but after Thanksgiving dinner I think I'll take a rest and do the California salad diet. Hope your hand feels better and all have a wonderful first week of December.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's the downside of getting older - losing friends and people we like. --- sam



jknappva said:


> What a lovely gift and a thoughtful neighbor. I'm so glad you're in such a lovely place with nice neighbors. When moving to a new building and in a new area, you can never be sure.
> I've been living here for over 9 years and since it is an independent senior building, I've lost acquaintances over the years. But I heard this morning that one of my very favorite people had passed away during the night. He was several years younger than I but had been in a wheelchair since before I knew him and in the spring had to have a leg amputated. We saw him from a distance last week and I told my daughter he really didn't look good.
> This has hit me pretty hard so forgive me for crying on your shoulders. I just have to get used to the idea that he's gone.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to get rid of coffee stains by pouring boiling water through the stain - came right out. not sure what that would do to your shawl. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> If it had been for me I would have done but it is DD's wedding day. I just didn't dare risk it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful animals - i really like both of them - was this in tunsia? a zoo? --- sam



agnescr said:


> think my brain is for let....posted some photo's on last weeks teaparty
> will add some here


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...What a wonderful time you had with Darowil and Maryanne. That alpaca farm looked just wonderful and hope you get to go back there some time. I think you love animals and it is like good medicine for you. Thank you for the lovely photos.

Darowil...How great that you got to visit with Julie. Seems like you have covered a lot of territory in NZ, but I imagine the most special part will be visiting Julie in her home and going places with her and in Australia and NZ. Will go back and look for your photos. Ones here are great!

June...So sorry about the loss of your friend. I know he will be missed. Love it that you and DD were so thoughtful of your neighbors. You and Pacer both.

I'm having a very lazy day after being quite busy for about 4 days. My goodness, it seems I either have nothing to do or it all falls at the same time. Not complaining, I love the quiet days and the busy days both, just funny how things happen all at once. Got plum tired out and spending the afternoon just lying around. Watched an interesting documentary on fashionable ladies 50 and above. I would say they were 60 and above and I do mean above with one or two in their 90's. Before the end one of them died, but she died in the front row of a fashion show. That's the way to go, out doing what you love to do. I will say that I think they had a lot of money to carry out their looks and most of them I didn't like the way they looked, but one lady I thought really had style with a gorgeous white hair and a braid across her head and rather loose flowing clothing and usually a gorgeous wrap across one shoulder. It was such fun to watch and even if I didn't like the way they dressed, they really did have loads of personality, I'm sure money, and a love of life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you jonibee - it has been a while - hope you had a good turkey day - visit us again real soon. --- sam



jonibee said:


> Sam ..I'm sorry to hear about your hand ..do you wear one of those gloves that some wear for carpal tunnel ..if not one might be of help to you...these recipes especially the corn bread ones sound great..as do all the others..Take it easy and rest that hand..do you have to do any exercise for it to keep it moving?..Take care..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hurrah - another man on the ktp - bob - welcome to the knitting tea party - i/we are so glad you posted and hope that you will be back often - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - i'll/we'll be looking for you. --- sam



KnittyGritty800 said:


> this is my first visit to the tea party - I found some recipes to try and have saved them. I especially want to try the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie, the German Apple Pancake and the Sweet Potato Bread with Caramel - I just have to find the Aleppo pepper or a good substitute. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for some future good eats!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that's the downside of getting older - losing friends and people we like. --- sam


Agreed Sam. My address book is getting emptier. DH met a friend from college a few years back and this man said that the two of them were the only ones still living from that class. Mind you, there were only about 8 students in the class, but still. It is so sad to re-do the address book because so many friends we love are now gone.

Sorry to hear your hand is hurting you Sam. This cold weather doesn't help for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe sarah - that sounds really good - hope you had a really great thanksgiving - hope you see you again really soon. --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> Hi Sam,
> For one who has hand trouble, this sure was a lot to type in.
> 
> For Thanksgiving dinner, I made and experimental cranberry sauce. Turned out everyone really liked it. SO, I'm sending it to you forthwith.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So does Julie!


I am imagining that Darowil has a fantastic sense of humor and is fun to be around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the avatar bob. --- sam



KnittyGritty800 said:


> Thank you, Ohio Joy! I appreciate the Welcome and I promise to drop in on the tea party in the future.
> 
> Bob
> The Knitty Gritty


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
> Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big science education conference. He is done all this with distance learning :thumbup:


That is so cool -- our daughter is a PhD, biochemist and has done quite a few poster presentations -- she's now out of academia and at a large pharmaceutical co., but still remembers those days fondly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The darn computer locked up & didn't post the other picture so I'll try again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to can rasberries & rhubarb together & also made a jam that was wonderful, unfortunately the recipe has been long lost  DH doesn't like rhubarb so I don't do too much with it except to make the occasional rhubarb custard pie, another of my moms great recipes.


I'm definitely going to do some jam/preserves next year -- can you share the rhubarb custard pie recipe? I tend to make straight rhubarb/strawberry pies when the rhubarb is in season.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some warm around my arm always makes it feel better - they always wrap it in hot moist towels at rehab before we get started - feels so good. --- sam



agnescr said:


> My fingers are the same Sam and especially the mangled finger,taken to covering it with finger bandage before putting on gloves, the cold really bothers it. hope the therapy helps,but a warm cloth/towel wrapped round it might also help


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

to get farenheight i always double the centigrade and add 30 you get a rough idea as to what it would be in old money so 13 cen would be 56 might be a bit less hope you can work it out just an easy way to find it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You did get quite a bit of snow - that's about what our first snowfall looked like two weeks ago -- it's all gone now, but I'm sure we'll be getting much much more. If it snows much more, don't let anyone know where you came from!



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! First of all I enjoyed Julies post about beautiful New Zealand. A lot of her post was about places we had visited in the 70's when we lived there. I showed the Post to Pat and he enjoyed it too. Brought back a lot of wonderful memories. I am glad you two arranged to meet up and have such a great day!
> 
> Normadean, I am sorry you had problems with a stain on the shawl. I hope you managed to catch up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...What a wonderful time you had with Darowil and Maryanne. That alpaca farm looked just wonderful and hope you get to go back there some time. I think you love animals and it is like good medicine for you. Thank you for the lovely photos.
> 
> Darowil...How great that you got to visit with Julie. Seems like you have covered a lot of territory in NZ, but I imagine the most special part will be visiting Julie in her home and going places with her and in Australia and NZ. Will go back and look for your photos. Ones here are great!
> 
> ...


Margaret will be posting her photos once she is home in Adelaide, Daralene!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the ktp phjylled1 - we are so glad you stopped by - did you knit the sweater in your avatar - looks like a fosset pattern. we will be here all week serving fresh hot tea and there will always be an empty chair with your name on it so do pop in often - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



phylled1 said:


> to get farenheight i always double the centigrade and add 30 you get a rough idea as to what it would be in old money so 13 cen would be 56 might be a bit less hope you can work it out just an easy way to find it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can someone please list the url for Julie's pictures - it seems i can no longer find my way around this site. --- sam thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you stopped by -- hope you have a binder handy for all the recipes you'll be copying to try from Sam's (The Wren) openings!! I think there will be quite a few of us stepping onto the kitchen this week to try many of this week's recipes.

Please come back again -- let us know if you knit, crochet, and any other fiber crafts you might do. We'd love to hear of your projects and what you are currently working on.



KnittyGritty800 said:


> this is my first visit to the tea party - I found some recipes to try and have saved them. I especially want to try the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie, the German Apple Pancake and the Sweet Potato Bread with Caramel - I just have to find the Aleppo pepper or a good substitute. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for some future good eats!
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This sounds very yummy -- I'll try it for sure.



Sarah Chana said:


> Hi Sam,
> For one who has hand trouble, this sure was a lot to type in.
> 
> For Thanksgiving dinner, I made and experimental cranberry sauce. Turned out everyone really liked it. SO, I'm sending it to you forthwith.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm definitely going to do some jam/preserves next year -- can you share the rhubarb custard pie recipe? I tend to make straight rhubarb/strawberry pies when the rhubarb is in season.


I'll dig it out & post it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

to be honest Sam we have a joint account so my money is his money and vise versa. LOL. All it really means is that I picked it out....LOL He was quite pleased I had ordered it since many years ago he had suggested I get one to try and I had stubbornly (who me??? LOL) said I didn't need it. Now I can't wait until it gets here!


thewren said:


> does that mean he will also pay for it? lol -- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

June, so sorry to hear of the death of your friend. It's always so sad...Dale's dad lived to be 89 and he said the saddest thing of all was that he was the last of his group of friends and he hated that. It's why we must always be be around people who are younger than we are so that we have many young friends to outlive us and to carry on our spirits. I saw Mandy Pantikin in an interview and he mentioned that he recites the names of all his family and friends who have died because he believes that as long as even one person remembers your name, then you live on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am imagining that Darowil has a fantastic sense of humor and is fun to be around.


She enjoys exploring, off the beaten track, which I enjoy! She is a very caring lady.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A warm welcome from me, Bob.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> can someone please list the url for Julie's pictures - it seems i can no longer find my way around this site. --- sam thank you.


That is because I posted them on Last weeks- I am just catching up, here- having been out most of yesterday!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> June, so sorry to hear of the death of your friend. It's always so sad...Dale's dad lived to be 89 and he said the saddest thing of all was that he was the last of his group of friends and he hated that. It's why we must always be be around people who are younger than we are so that we have many young friends to outlive us and to carry on our spirits. I saw Mandy Pantikin in an interview and he mentioned that he recites the names of all his family and friends who have died because he believes that as long as even one person remembers your name, then you live on.


I saw that interview too...thought it was very touching. I am still so grateful to one of my cousins, younger than me, who called my mother about once a week during the last year of her life when she was not able to get out much. He lives in her hometown (she lived with us) and he would tell her all the family and town news. It always cheered her to speak to him.

June, it was so nice of you and your daughter to brighten Thanksgiving for those who were alone. I'm sure it was deeply appreciated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> to get farenheight i always double the centigrade and add 30 you get a rough idea as to what it would be in old money so 13 cen would be 56 might be a bit less hope you can work it out just an easy way to find it


Welcome, and thank you for easy conversion. Love all the colors in your avatar sweater.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> pacer - just reading what you get done in a day and i am tired enough to go take a nap - lol - how do you get it all done? -- sam


As long as I do it earlier in the day, I use the energy that I would have if I had gone to work. I actually feel like I am taking it easy this weekend since I have been able to take breaks in between these activities. Matthew wants me to make the crockpot breakfast casserole again tonight, but leave out the onions and bell pepper. I made grilled cheese sandwiches tonight since we have been talking about making them at work this past week. I have to share some of the stories of young men making grilled cheese sandwiches. One guy says he puts his toaster on its side and slides the sandwich in the toaster to cook it. He did not know that people made them in frying pans. Another guy says he toasts his bread in the toaster and then puts the cheese in the middle and then puts the sandwich in the microwave to melt the cheese. It is interesting listening to the young guys and how they cook.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Thank you, Ohio Joy! I appreciate the Welcome and I promise to drop in on the tea party in the future.
> 
> Bob
> The Knitty Gritty


And welcome from the uK. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> to get farenheight i always double the centigrade and add 30 you get a rough idea as to what it would be in old money so 13 cen would be 56 might be a bit less hope you can work it out just an easy way to find it


Thank you, does that apply to £s, shillings and pence too :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my cards for the card exchange last night; pretty pleased with them. Now about to start making the envelopes. I'm doing this because the card sizes vary and I can make the envelopes specific to each card; very easy and post office accepts them.
> 
> Have I missed something with the card exchange? I haven't received an email or anything about exchanging or names or anything, not since I sent in my information.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

pacer said:


> As long as I do it earlier in the day, I use the energy that I would have if I had gone to work. I actually feel like I am taking it easy this weekend since I have been able to take breaks in between these activities. Matthew wants me to make the crockpot breakfast casserole again tonight, but leave out the onions and bell pepper. I made grilled cheese sandwiches tonight since we have been talking about making them at work this past week. I have to share some of the stories of young men making grilled cheese sandwiches. One guy says he puts his toaster on its side and slides the sandwich in the toaster to cook it. He did not know that people made them in frying pans. Another guy says he toasts his bread in the toaster and then puts the cheese in the middle and then puts the sandwich in the microwave to melt the cheese. It is interesting listening to the young guys and how they cook.


    I once heard of wrapping a cheese sandwich in foil and then ironing it, to make a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You'll have to join in the conversation more often so we won't miss your travels and 'doings'!
> It's always a pleasure when you have time to post.
> Junek


Thank you for the greeting. Our daughter and family live in VA so that was one of our stops on the way to AZ. We have 4 children scattered around the country so have many wonderful places to see. And of course yarn shops too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Condolences on the loss of your friend June. It sounds as if it was rather sudden also even though you thought he didn't look as well as usual last week. Sending you gentle hugs and compassionate prayers.[/]
> 
> Thank you, Gwen.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad your birthday was special. Certainly a scarf made by grands would be cherished.
> June, so sorry for loss of your friend. Love that you and DD shared your Thanksgiving.
> Bob, welcome, come back often.
> Agnes, loved pic of tortoise and giraffes.


Thank you, Joy.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> As long as I do it earlier in the day, I use the energy that I would have if I had gone to work. I actually feel like I am taking it easy this weekend since I have been able to take breaks in between these activities. Matthew wants me to make the crockpot breakfast casserole again tonight, but leave out the onions and bell pepper. I made grilled cheese sandwiches tonight since we have been talking about making them at work this past week. I have to share some of the stories of young men making grilled cheese sandwiches. One guy says he puts his toaster on its side and slides the sandwich in the toaster to cook it. He did not know that people made them in frying pans. Another guy says he toasts his bread in the toaster and then puts the cheese in the middle and then puts the sandwich in the microwave to melt the cheese. It is interesting listening to the young guys and how they cook.


Yes, very interesting, but my favorite of all time is when my girlfriend made the grilled cheese without taking the plastic film off the individual cheese slices---not so tasty!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...What a wonderful time you had with Darowil and Maryanne. That alpaca farm looked just wonderful and hope you get to go back there some time. I think you love animals and it is like good medicine for you. Thank you for the lovely photos.
> 
> Darowil...How great that you got to visit with Julie. Seems like you have covered a lot of territory in NZ, but I imagine the most special part will be visiting Julie in her home and going places with her and in Australia and NZ. Will go back and look for your photos. Ones here are great!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Daralene.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Finished my cards for the card exchange last night; pretty pleased with them. Now about to start making the envelopes. I'm doing this because the card sizes vary and I can make the envelopes specific to each card; very easy and post office accepts them.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> to get farenheight i always double the centigrade and add 30 you get a rough idea as to what it would be in old money so 13 cen would be 56 might be a bit less hope you can work it out just an easy way to find it


Welcome to the Tea Party. Always nice to have new voices.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June, so sorry to hear of the death of your friend. It's always so sad...Dale's dad lived to be 89 and he said the saddest thing of all was that he was the last of his group of friends and he hated that. It's why we must always be be around people who are younger than we are so that we have many young friends to outlive us and to carry on our spirits. I saw Mandy Pantikin in an interview and he mentioned that he recites the names of all his family and friends who have died because he believes that as long as even one person remembers your name, then you live on.


Thank you. This friend was at least 10 years younger but ill health knows no age.
Junek


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope it's warm where you are kermn - i would be sitting outside to knit. it's nice to know that with everyone else running around all your shopping is done. --- sam


Sam, today I sat on my porch reading, knitting and visiting with neighbors. It was 85, sunny and beautiful. I am sorry that you all can not be here with me. My husband golfed in shorts today. We lived 32 years in upstate NY so know what it is like to live with snow falling every day in winter. It is beautiful to look at but I no longer have to deal with it unless I want to. We much prefer this in our retirement years. We summer on a lake in northern MN. How can I not count my blessings.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I saw that interview too...thought it was very touching. I am still so grateful to one of my cousins, younger than me, who called my mother about once a week during the last year of her life when she was not able to get out much. He lives in her hometown (she lived with us) and he would tell her all the family and town news. It always cheered her to speak to him.
> 
> June, it was so nice of you and your daughter to brighten Thanksgiving for those who were alone. I'm sure it was deeply appreciated.


We're glad we were able to share our abundance of food.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KERMN said:


> Thank you for the greeting. Our daughter and family live in VA so that was one of our stops on the way to AZ. We have 4 children scattered around the country so have many wonderful places to see. And of course yarn shops too.


Well, of my four children , only one isn't just a few miles away. My oldest daughter lives just outside Houston. Since I'm physically unable to travel, we only see her once a year when she visits. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, very interesting, but my favorite of all time is when my girlfriend made the grilled cheese without taking the plastic film off the individual cheese slices---not so tasty!


Sounds like my other sister cooking the giblets in the first turkey she cooked. She had no idea they were in the bird. 
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you. This friend was at least 10 years younger but ill health knows no age.
> Junek


Sadly, so true.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like my other sister cooking the giblets in the first turkey she cooked. She had no idea they were in the bird.
> Junek


I've known a couple of people who have done that --- one on purpose because she didn't want to touch it and had no one else in the house to help...she had the first guest remove the neck and the giblet bag. Guess it's of no harm...maybe extra flavor?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the photos, Caren. I always smile and say hello to people. Sometimes l get some very strange looks!
> Please may l have you recipe for butter tarts, we had them in Toronto and thought thet were fantastic. Xxxxx


I do too, I get strange looks as well. I've had psrents tell me not to talk to their child.
I will hunt down the recipe and post it tomorrow. There is no comparing Canadian butter tarts with anything else. xxx


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Finished my cards for the card exchange last night; pretty pleased with them. Now about to start making the envelopes. I'm doing this because the card sizes vary and I can make the envelopes specific to each card; very easy and post office accepts them.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Your coffee and muffin look delish!! And as soon as I make some strawberry muffins, I'll be having the same thing!
> Your snow picture looks like a beautiful Christmas card!
> My daughters cat was also tearing through the house like she'd lost her mind. My cat just laid on the back of the sofa and agreed with me about the lost mind!LOL!
> Junek


Hello June! Thank you coffee was good and asamy makes the best orang cranberry gluten free muffins. 
Thank you for the complement!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, very interesting, but my favorite of all time is when my girlfriend made the grilled cheese without taking the plastic film off the individual cheese slices---not so tasty!


yuck


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
> Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big science education conference. He is done all this with distance learning :thumbup:


Congratulations to your son :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normadern...So sorry to learn you have diverticulitis. I just heard at the Thanksgiving dinner that my DIL's mother was in the hospital for several days and was diagnosed with this. When they told my DIL the diagnosis she actually cheered, leading the others to think she was crazy, but she thought her mother's cancer had come back as they couldn't get it all. Wouldn't you know that DH forgot to tell me that she was in the hospital. At least she is on antibiotics, but I do wish she was doing something like you are.

How much of the shawl will you have to re-do?

Congratulations to your son. He sounds like a very special young man.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> this is my first visit to the tea party - I found some recipes to try and have saved them. I especially want to try the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie, the German Apple Pancake and the Sweet Potato Bread with Caramel - I just have to find the Aleppo pepper or a good substitute. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for some future good eats!
> 
> ...


You could use crushed red pepper instead. Aleppo peppier comes from middle eastern area, I believe from Turkey if I remember correctly


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Caren, looks like I am only on for this post as I'm worn out from all the fun I've had. Just been busy, busy, busy, and my down day is really down now that I am home. I had leftovers from dinner last night and DH had Thanksgiving leftovers. Made it easy for sure. Night all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to make the bean pie also. --- sam


I am going to try the bean pie sounds good and the teens would like it


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I once heard of wrapping a cheese sandwich in foil and then ironing it, to make a grilled cheese sandwich.


It works a friend of mine did that in college


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to try the bean pie sounds good and the teens would like it


Let me know how this pie turns out -- it was one of the recipes that really caught my attention; don't know that I've ever heard of anything like it.

We're sitting here watching the Punkin Chunkin contest on TV..I'm still so amazed at those machines.

Linda (DSIL) and I had a wonderful time today and met up with JackLou as well for a couple of classes at the LYS -- DH spent the day with his twin tearing out a bathroom to switch it from a bathtub to walk-in shower. I hope they never regret removing the bathtub.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Caren, looks like I am only on for this post as I'm worn out from all the fun I've had. Just been busy, busy, busy, and my down day is really down now that I am home. I had leftovers from dinner last night and DH had Thanksgiving leftovers. Made it easy for sure. Night all.


Hello Darlene, I am checking in before turning in for the night. Happy belated birthday!
I was hoping for a down day but was busy. We went to Mum s for thanksgiving but I have cooked a turkey so I have left overs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know how this pie turns out -- it was one of the recipes that really caught my attention; don't know that I've ever heard of anything like it.
> 
> We're sitting here watching the Punkin Chunkin contest on TV..I'm still so amazed at those machines.
> 
> Linda (DSIL) and I had a wonderful time today and met up with JackLou as well for a couple of classes at the LYS -- DH spent the day with his twin tearing out a bathroom to switch it from a bathtub to walk-in shower. I hope they never regret removing the bathtub.


I wil let everyone know he it turns out. I forgot about punkinchunkin will have to watch it on YouTube.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow-- lots of reading to catch up. Had both daughters here this weekend but at diff times. DD#2 was here for Thanksgiving lunch with some of my friends then helped me with a few things around the place before leaving Friday. DD#1 and DH arrived shortly after and we really got a lot done. DH is a very good handyman and DD#1 did a ton of work outside trimming up things, etc. I also was outside most of the day-- it was lovely, around 70. Tomorrow is to be 36F. What a change.

June, sorry for the loss of your fr4iend. What a lovely thing to take food to your neighbors who might be alone.

Designer, the fish should be OK, esp if there is moving water. Orchid-- I keep mine in a north window in the bathroom and water once a week (remove excess water) with feedings in spring/summer and NEVER ice cubes, no matter what the tag might say. I have good luck with reblooming and plenty of blooms. Hope you enjoy it.

Kathy, be safe in your travels. Thought you might like to know I'm using your tech to make a pair of Poledra's Wyoming spring mitts for a friend. 

Welcome to some new people, forgot names, and welcome back to others I don't recognize. Always nice to see/hear new ones.

Really enjoying the travel photos and cooking mishaps, had a few of my own. Julie, so glad you had a good time with your visitors.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks very much for the information Kansasg-ma

The snow has melted and the fish are fine. I will try to keep my orchid. Should they be cut back? or just left alone. I have raised roses and other flowers but never an orchid. This one is beautiful.

Tami thanks for the list for the cards. Mine will be mailed within the next few days.

The winter has left us and the weather should be nice for the next week. I am so glad I am not in Alberta! We love it here. Hopefully tomorrow we will go to Chemainus and check out the wonderful little stores in the 'old town'.

The farmer's market was open even in the snow this morning. Pat went for a walk -- I didn't feel like going out in the snow so he went on his own.

My computer has been acting up again. Ever since my move. I hope I have it sorted out now. I talked to the server tech service for about an hour today. I hope it is fixed, or I will have to take it in and have it checked by apple.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KERMN said:


> Sam, today I sat on my porch reading, knitting and visiting with neighbors. It was 85, sunny and beautiful. I am sorry that you all can not be here with me. My husband golfed in shorts today. We lived 32 years in upstate NY so know what it is like to live with snow falling every day in winter. It is beautiful to look at but I no longer have to deal with it unless I want to. We much prefer this in our retirement years. We summer on a lake in northern MN. How can I not count my blessings.


You poor thing :lol: Having to deal with such heat. We have a cold advisory in effect, wind chills in excess of -40( which is the same in F or C, just damn cold)for tonight & tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, glad your snow has melted. Your orchid is beautiful, what a nice neighbor. I have one but it has not bloomed a second time, maybe not the right light?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much for the information Kansasg-ma
> 
> The snow has melted and the fish are fine. I will try to keep my orchid. Should they be cut back? or just left alone. I have raised roses and other flowers but never an orchid. This one is beautiful. .


The kind you have is one of the easiest to raise, I'm told. Sr Center had a speaker who has a greenhouse full of them, forgot how many hundreds. He said that once the blooms fall (and you'll be REALLY surprised at how long they last) to only trim back to just above what might look like a bud node. It just might send out another stem with more flowers-- has worked for me a couple times. But sometimes there are no nodes so I just let the stem wither until it is apparent nothing else will happen, then clip close to leaves.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Also watching the punkinchunkin!!! I was flipping through channels and there it was.
June, so sorry to hear about the loss of a friend, and it was so nice of you to deliver meals. I hate to think of anyone alone. But I know many are. 
Daralene, loved your pictures and you are such a beautiful woman. 
Anything with rhubarb is great, my favorite is rhubarb custard pie.
Welcome all the newcomers!!! This is a wonderful place to be.
Gwen, so glad you are getting the wax machine. Treat yourself.
Shirley, the snow looked really pretty and love where you live.
We had a nice day here in Northern Minn. it was 31, but no sun. We still only have about an inch or less snow on the ground. 
Almost done with the leftovers. Then back to salads. Way to many calories consumed at this house.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

June, how nice of you and your daughter to share your Thanksgiving meal with others in your building. I'm so sorry about the death of your friend. Sadly, it's part of our own aging. When I orient our new employees, I always talk with them about loss and grief, because unfortunately it is a part of aging services. The people who work for us are so good at what they do, because they care so much about the people they help. 

I'm having a hard time thinking about doing holiday cards this year. Normally, after I address around 100 cards to our clients and another 75 to professional contacts at work, i'm less than enthusiastic about starting in on my own at home. With Jack's death in October, It will be especially difficult to write a Christmas letter this year. So I will apologize in advance for not being a part of the KTP card exchange, but will certainly wish you all a joyous holiday season.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Normadern...So sorry to learn you have diverticulitis. I just heard at the Thanksgiving dinner that my DIL's mother was in the hospital for several days and was diagnosed with this. When they told my DIL the diagnosis she actually cheered, leading the others to think she was crazy, but she thought her mother's cancer had come back as they couldn't get it all. Wouldn't you know that DH forgot to tell me that she was in the hospital. At least she is on antibiotics, but I do wish she was doing something like you are.
> 
> How much of the shawl will you have to re-do?
> 
> Congratulations to your son. He sounds like a very special young man.


=======================
I was told that I have severe diverticulosis and was told by the specialist that I MUST take antibiotics if I have an attack. I am very careful to do all the procedures to avoid an attack and so far (touch wood) I haven't had a bad attack for nearly two years. I was afraid my weird abdomen problems might be cancer so it was a much better thing to have. I use metamucil 3 times a week and am careful not to eat any seeds or any thing tiny and hard. Not even tomatoes or anything with even soft nuts. Nuts, seeds etc. Since then I have been feeling a lot better. It is a very very nasty thing when you get an attack.

I have had a few attacks over the years but the colonoscopy I had this summer showed it is severe and can cause problems, better than cancer though, and something I have to be careful about..

I did write down the drugs mentioned in today's posts but I figure at my age if I need to take an antibiotic I will , if it helps to heal a bad attack. He said not to pay any attention to people trying to say that antibiotics for some things are not necessary or a good idea. It is when they are used indiscriminately that you can build up a resistance. I was really impressed with him so will follow his advice.

I am a pretty good age and have always followed doctor's advice if I trust the doctor. I figure they know more than i do.I do realize that others don't agree and that is good,as long as it works for them. It is the same with the flue shot- even my son doesn't believe in it (his wife doesn't and he goes along with it.) However, I had an uncle with polio and one of my children nearly died of measles both which were wiped out or nearly wiped out. With so many people not giving their children the measles vaccine they were worried about measles in the schools last winter in Calgary. They had special innoculation clinics in the schools or in areas specified for school chldren. It was big news there and it was getting to the stage that they were thinking about closing the schools to those who didn't have the shot . Nearly all the children got the shot and it died down.

Off my soap box. Each of us have to do what we feel is right
for us. I am a goodly age, my children were healthy and we 
ate differently than my son's wife believes we should. She is a wonderful woman but obsessed with 'healthy food' and to me too much. They get a lot more colds and flue than Pat and I do and we are twice their age. The little one is very active and strong but misses a lot of school with colds and flu. 
We never even suggest they change as it isn't our business, though. We have not had the flu since we started taking the flue shot.

---
I just put all my cards in envelopes and they are ready to mail on Monday. I have knit a sweater, a matching hat and scarf, a 3 ring scarf and a neck warmer for Pat this past month. I am also working on afghan which is going to be nice for our front room.

Ihope to get a stashbuster pullover done for Hayley before Christmas or for her Birthday on the 7th of January. I have a nice room to work in and all my yarn is easy to see as Ihave it in clear tubs. I have used up 2 tubs of yarn since i came here.

I hope everyone is warm and safe - I know the weather has been bad in manyplaces. Bonnie- you be careful in that bitter weather. Do you have animals you have to worry about ? If I remember your post one day, I don't think you have cattle or cows. How is your shoulder?

Mine is doing fairly well. I get a cortisone shot every 4 months and it really makes a difference. My new doctor gave me a shot a couple of weeks ago. It makes a huge difference.

Well, I have written another book. Solved health and weather problems and stated lots of opinions. Maybe I have been out of line but I know each of us has our own opinions about so many things. I am not trying to influence anyone about anything to do with their health care though. This is such a good group!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that always the way - should have bought it ages ago and just now doing it. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> to be honest Sam we have a joint account so my money is his money and vise versa. LOL. All it really means is that I picked it out....LOL He was quite pleased I had ordered it since many years ago he had suggested I get one to try and I had stubbornly (who me??? LOL) said I didn't need it. Now I can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am rotflmao - what a unique idea - just crazy enough to work. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> I once heard of wrapping a cheese sandwich in foil and then ironing it, to make a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, very interesting, but my favorite of all time is when my girlfriend made the grilled cheese without taking the plastic film off the individual cheese slices---not so tasty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a richly deserved lifestyle and a lifetime of work. enjoy to the fullest - and send some heat this way. --- sam



KERMN said:


> Sam, today I sat on my porch reading, knitting and visiting with neighbors. It was 85, sunny and beautiful. I am sorry that you all can not be here with me. My husband golfed in shorts today. We lived 32 years in upstate NY so know what it is like to live with snow falling every day in winter. It is beautiful to look at but I no longer have to deal with it unless I want to. We much prefer this in our retirement years. We summer on a lake in northern MN. How can I not count my blessings.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't that always the way - should have bought it ages ago and just now doing it. lol --- sam


We have never had separate bank accounts either, Gwen. When Pat was away with the army all went into our account and I had to look after it. When he is home he does. We never have thought of it as his or hers. works for us. One thing I am glad about - we have had our differnces over the years as all marriages to but not once have we ever fought about money. We both live within our income and we plan how we will spend big money for cars or furniture etc. Has worked for us but it doesn't always unless you are on the same page as to how you want to handle money.

My Dad had absolute control even with my mom's pay check and I used to think that she should have more say when she worked just as hard for her pay as he did. She used to have to ask him for money - We never have worked that way. I am lucky.

Well, enough for me tonight -- it is so nice to be back. I am going to go and read my library book. I had a nice nap this afternoon. Good day for it. I don't nap every day but woke up at 5 am so was weary.

Take care everyone and once again thanks for sending us the lists for the cards Tami.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she could have chopped it up and added it to the gravy - Rowena and i used to fight over the heart. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've known a couple of people who have done that --- one on purpose because she didn't want to touch it and had no one else in the house to help...she had the first guest remove the neck and the giblet bag. Guess it's of no harm...maybe extra flavor?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

personally i prefer a shower - i don't miss having a tub. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know how this pie turns out -- it was one of the recipes that really caught my attention; don't know that I've ever heard of anything like it.
> 
> We're sitting here watching the Punkin Chunkin contest on TV..I'm still so amazed at those machines.
> 
> Linda (DSIL) and I had a wonderful time today and met up with JackLou as well for a couple of classes at the LYS -- DH spent the day with his twin tearing out a bathroom to switch it from a bathtub to walk-in shower. I hope they never regret removing the bathtub.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you give the url for it please. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I wil let everyone know he it turns out. I forgot about punkinchunkin will have to watch it on YouTube.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love rhubarb custard pie - yummy --- sam



Spider said:


> Also watching the punkinchunkin!!! I was flipping through channels and there it was.
> June, so sorry to hear about the loss of a friend, and it was so nice of you to deliver meals. I hate to think of anyone alone. But I know many are.
> Daralene, loved your pictures and you are such a beautiful woman.
> Anything with rhubarb is great, my favorite is rhubarb custard pie.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think everyone has gone to bed. --- sam


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> BTW, has anyone heard from Mlody or EJ (Evelyn)?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hi Bonnie, as it turns out I have not been on much because of illness and broken glasses that can not be replaced until after the next pay day (in December) . Have had to put so much off for myself due to making sure everything else is taken care of. I have missed you all so much that I just happened to check in to see how things are going with everyone. Will be spending what time I can reading before my eyes get too tired. I can not even crochet right now and my hands are aching to get some things done.

Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evelyn - so good to hear from you - too bad about your glasses and i do understand about having to wait - have done that a few times for other things. how have you and dh been since we last saw you. hope you had a good thanksgiving with family and friends. --- sam --- and now i am definitely going to bed. lol



EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hi Bonnie, as it turns out I have not been on much because of illness and broken glasses that can not be replaced until after the next pay day (in December) . Have had to put so much off for myself due to making sure everything else is taken care of. I have missed you all so much that I just happened to check in to see how things are going with everyone. Will be spending what time I can reading before my eyes get too tired. I can not even crochet right now and my hands are aching to get some things done.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think everyone has gone to bed. --- sam


It is still time to be up. downunder, Sam! But I will accept I had been resting!


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

I found you again!
There's been a lot happening around here.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is it working out when you are knitting?


the part nearest me is almost normal Julie but the tip,, pad and side nearest to next finger are still very sensitive and subject to slight temperature changes, thanks for asking xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Camacho said:


> I found you again!
> There's been a lot happening around here.


The new idea of having a summary of what is going on, is a big help when one is in that situation!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful animals - i really like both of them - was this in tunsia? a zoo? --- sam


 Yes Sam a cross between a zoo and a safari park


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> the part nearest me is almost normal Julie but the tip,, pad and side nearest to next finger are still very sensitive and subject to slight temperature changes, thanks for asking xx


I had feared as much- I had been talking to Kaye Jo (Poledra) about her DH fingers that got caught in a car or truck fan belt I think it was- anyway David has lost a bit of two digits- and Kaye was saying they are almost over-sensitive. I had been concerned because someone at church lost part of two fingers, right hand, in a workplace accident, and he was a good jazz pianist. I have been meaning to ask him how it is affecting his playing.
Do you still have that little 'knot' that was so hyper sensitive?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Yes Sam a cross between a zoo and a safari park


I am now in a muddle- is it the Camel or the Dromedary that has the two humps? I think I thought it was the Dromedary. have not yet googled, though!

Failed to say- despite my confusion, great to see more photos!

Second edit- just seen a Bactrian Camel for the first time- that has two humps and is even hairier than your shot of the Camel in Tunisia- what a complex genus, and I was quite unaware!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KERMN said:


> Thank you for the greeting. Our daughter and family live in VA so that was one of our stops on the way to AZ. We have 4 children scattered around the country so have many wonderful places to see. And of course yarn shops too.


Nice to see you here, welcome from the UK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do too, I get strange looks as well. I've had psrents tell me not to talk to their child.
> I will hunt down the recipe and post it tomorrow. There is no comparing Canadian butter tarts with anything else. xxx


Thank you Caren xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hi Bonnie, as it turns out I have not been on much because of illness and broken glasses that can not be replaced until after the next pay day (in December) . Have had to put so much off for myself due to making sure everything else is taken care of. I have missed you all so much that I just happened to check in to see how things are going with everyone. Will be spending what time I can reading before my eyes get too tired. I can not even crochet right now and my hands are aching to get some things done.
> 
> Evelyn


EJS if the print is too small for you to read and also for you to type reply, hold down ctrl +alt keys and scroll up with mouse wheel to size that suits you then reverse action to bring print back to normal size when done....thats what I do when I misplace my specs.Wish I could do the same in house when I take specs of and lay them down someplace :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am now in a muddle- is it the Camel or the Dromedary that has the two humps? I think I thought it was the Dromedary. have not yet googled, though!
> 
> Failed to say- despite my confusion, great to see more photos!
> 
> Second edit- just seen a Bactrian Camel for the first time- that has two humps and is even hairier than your shot of the Camel in Tunisia- what a complex genus, and I was quite unaware!


Julie I put camel as at 9am I couldnt remember what the two humped one was called lol :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> EJS if the print is too small for you to read and also for you to type reply, hold down ctrl +alt keys and scroll up with mouse wheel to size that suits you then reverse action to bring print back to normal size when done....thats what I do when I misplace my specs.Wish I could do the same in house when I take specs of and lay them down someplace :lol:


Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie I put camel as at 9am I couldnt remember what the two humped one was called lol :lol:


And at 10 -30 pm., I am about to head back to bed! Head a bit fuzzy because I have slept so little this last two days.
It will be early Sunday morning for you. 
I have the Electrician possibly turning up tomorrow.
The Agent (now Known as Bully Boy) was trying to get permission to come in, without my being here. typically for me- rather than a definite no I just said 'I would rather not' - I don't want to have to cage Ringo- whom I am not shutting in the garden!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma, you've had a lovely birthday! I love the scarf your grands have made you, and I bet they are pleased to see it getting plenty of use. The setting of the lodge must be so impressive. It looks it in your photos. 
As for our roof problem, it's not a surprise as its often a problem where you have a valley between adjacent roofs (rooves?) and we knew that there had been a problem (repaired) before buying the house in 1998. Just disappointed that its reappeared.......and yesterday we were visited by the builder who is going to do repairs. It's just a question of when! (The reasons range from 'waiting for the materials to be sent on the boat' to ' waiting for better weather' and I expect there will be 'other jobs' taking precedence)
Our other visitors are still here, one trap untouched and the other has the bait eaten but not tripped...... Cats are more efficient as I think the mice smell them and retreat to safer places.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle, Hope you get to go to Arizona for Christmas. How special to be with your mom. Think of you so often out there driving on the roads.


 :thumbup: continued safe journeys


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a misty Surrey. Made some more dolls clothes yesterday, I'm picking ip LM from school yomorrow so l can give them to her then.
we are going to have a lazy day today as this wek is going to be rather busy.

June, condolences onthe loss of your friend and how lovely to share your Thanksgiving food.

We gave decided not yo send Christmas cards this year as l find the cost of postage so high. Instead we will be making a donation to a local charity.

healing vibes and hugs to all.

Photos from yesterday....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Cashmeregma, you've had a lovely birthday! I love the scarf your grands have made you, and I bet they are pleased to see it getting plenty of use. The setting of the lodge must be so impressive. It looks it in your photos.
> As for our roof problem, it's not a surprise as its often a problem where you have a valley between adjacent roofs (rooves?) and we knew that there had been a problem (repaired) before buying the house in 1998. Just disappointed that its reappeared.......and yesterday we were visited by the builder who is going to do repairs. It's just a question of when! (The reasons range from 'waiting for the materials to be sent on the boat' to ' waiting for better weather' and I expect there will be 'other jobs' taking precedence)
> Our other visitors are still here, one trap untouched and the other has the bait eaten but not tripped...... Cats are more efficient as I think the mice smell them and retreat to safer places.


I found it was a matter of finding out what was so tempting, that they became incautious and tripped the spring- things like bacon rind can be attached quite firmly, and cheese is not always that successful, was part of what I found out during my invasion.
You really have my commiserations about the roof! been there had that, but internally!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Cashmeregma, you've had a lovely birthday! I love the scarf your grands have made you, and I bet they are pleased to see it getting plenty of use. The setting of the lodge must be so impressive. It looks it in your photos.
> As for our roof problem, it's not a surprise as its often a problem where you have a valley between adjacent roofs (rooves?) and we knew that there had been a problem (repaired) before buying the house in 1998. Just disappointed that its reappeared.......and yesterday we were visited by the builder who is going to do repairs. It's just a question of when! (The reasons range from 'waiting for the materials to be sent on the boat' to ' waiting for better weather' and I expect there will be 'other jobs' taking precedence)
> Our other visitors are still here, one trap untouched and the other has the bait eaten but not tripped...... Cats are more efficient as I think the mice smell them and retreat to safer places.


The best bait we have used is either bread or chocolate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Made some more dolls clothes yesterday, I'm picking ip LM from school yomorrow so l can give them to her then.
> we are going to have a lazy day today as this wek is going to be rather busy.
> 
> June, condolences onthe loss of your friend and how lovely to share your Thanksgiving food.
> ...


The top shot looks like part of a 'wilderness' - I can just see one of your Buddha Statues! Evidently down by the pond!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Made some more dolls clothes yesterday, I'm picking ip LM from school yomorrow so l can give them to her then.
> we are going to have a lazy day today as this wek is going to be rather busy.
> 
> June, condolences onthe loss of your friend and how lovely to share your Thanksgiving food.
> ...


The top shot looks like part of a 'wilderness' - I can just see one of your Buddha Statues! Evidently down by the pond!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> think my brain is for let....posted some photo's on last weeks teaparty
> will add some here


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
> Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big science education conference. He is done all this with distance learning :thumbup:


Sorry you have been suffering so with your diverticulitis, hope you are feeling more comfortable. And such bad news on the coffee spill so close to the finish. I feel for you, it was a large project with lots of stitches too.....
Great that your PhD DS is able to get his career on the move. I have friends who both have PhDs and they alternated decisions on where to go next. One is in Biology and the other in Child Psychology so could be a problem for both to find posts, especially as research posts tend to be short term eg 3years. Both are recently 'retired' but continue to be involved, a bit like Prof Valerie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> Normaedern, congratulations to your son on his academic achievement. It is harder doing distance learning so well done to him.


Thank you. I am very proud of him. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sorry you have been suffering so with your diverticulitis, hope you are feeling more comfortable. And such bad news on the coffee spill so close to the finish. I feel for you, it was a large project with lots of stitches too.....
> Great that your PhD DS is able to get his career on the move. I have friends who both have PhDs and they alternated decisions on where to go next. One is in Biology and the other in Child Psychology so could be a problem for both to find posts, especially as research posts tend to be short term eg 3years. Both are recently 'retired' but continue to be involved, a bit like Prof Valerie.


I PM'd Valerie some time back, BTW and it remains unopened - I do pray that she is in recovery.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The top shot looks like part of a 'wilderness' - I can just see one of your Buddha Statues! Evidently down by the pond!


Nothing wrong with your eyes :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nothing wrong with your eyes :thumbup:


Years of training on that one- when I was studying Fine Arts one had to be aware of minute differences!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*TNS* He has a job offer in Malaysia for a year next Christmas. I think they will try for jobs in September. I do think he has been wasted. He has done some Uni lecturing and technical editing to earn a crust.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Years of training on that one- when I was studying Fine Arts one had to be aware of minute differences!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

June, my condolences on the loss of your friend. No need to apologise for telling us you feel down, it's hard to see friends, relatives and even 'just acquaintances' pass on, and it occurs more as we age! {{{{warm hugs}}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*June* I am so sorry about your loss. Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Shirley, I am so sorry you have snow so soon after moving to take advantage of a milder climate. I hope it will soon be gone!
> 
> I have a number of orchids, which with minimal care, flower time and time again. Once they have finished flowering, I remove them to a cool, shady room, feed and water them occasionally, and when they show new buds, bring them out into warmer and brighter conditions. This is not expert advice, just what works for me!


I've had half a dozen of the Moth Orchids like Shirley's and some have gone on to flower again, but recently two have just died on me. I may have given them too much water, although I thought all got treated the same. Some of the others have been living with me for about 5years, just flowering now and then, but when they are in flower it can be for 3-4 months at a time. They don't like full sun, and I suspect they're not keen on being moved.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*PurpleFi*I love you photos. 
I am having problems with KP. I'm missing posts and losing my replies!! C'est a vie!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Once upon a time, one got the whole post quoted- but I guess it used up too much memory space over the whole website. No one would be able to work out why I am replying, if this were to show up a lot later. Basically Norma has become a very good friend, and I appreciate that- also I know that often she is replying, in particular, to what I have said (but she is a very generous lady and not impolite like me- has a kind word to say for all) . I do value the friendships I have made both on the Knitting Tea Party and the Lace Party, even though I know some are a bit cross with me. I can't take my pain med. until another 3 quarters of an hour, don't want to go to bed, fall asleep and get woken at 12 by the alarm- so I will probably continue to fiddle around on the computer. I have a garter stitch WIP I could work on, but I suspect it is a rippit one- I have only a little yarn in this colour to work with, and I need to rethink how I knit the little necktie/cowl I have started in it. Maybe I should go to Ravelry and check if there is a free pattern for what I want


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *PurpleFi*I love you photos.
> I am having problems with KP. I'm missing posts and losing my replies!! C'est a vie!!


Quelle domage. Hope you vet it sorted. How are you doing? X


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Thank you, Ohio Joy! I appreciate the Welcome and I promise to drop in on the tea party in the future.
> 
> Bob
> The Knitty Gritty


Welcome from the British Channel Islands. Hope you have time to drop in lots more and let us know what you are up to.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remembered to dig out my magnetic shawl pin & take pictures. I think it would be really easy to make your own & no danger of snagging the yarn.


What a good idea. Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am getting therapy for it - twice a week and it has helped. the weather change aggravates Arthur plus the arm. lol --- sam


So glad you're getting some help with the arm and hand. Take care.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She enjoys exploring, off the beaten track, which I enjoy! She is a very caring lady.


I can see myself fitting in very well with you two, what a pity we are continents apart - a girl can dream!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I can see myself fitting in very well with you two, what a pity we are continents apart - a girl can dream!


It is a pity I found KP while in Britain in 2011, rather than before my big trip, but on the other hand- neither would there have been time for the friendships to develop. I bought the laptop literally days before I left.
Dreams can be good!

I am back off to bed now! Pills only 1/4 hour early- alarm should not disturb me too much.

Happy day to all who are at that point! and sweet dreams to the others!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once upon a time, one got the whole post quoted- but I guess it used up too much memory space over the whole website. No one would be able to work out why I am replying, if this were to show up a lot later. Basically Norma has become a very good friend, and I appreciate that- also I know that often she is replying, in particular, to what I have said (but she is a very generous lady and not impolite like me- has a kind word to say for all) . I do value the friendships I have made both on the Knitting Tea Party and the Lace Party, even though I know some are a bit cross with me. I can't take my pain med. until another 3 quarters of an hour, don't want to go to bed, fall asleep and get woken at 12 by the alarm- so I will probably continue to fiddle around on the computer. I have a garter stitch WIP I could work on, but I suspect it is a rippit one- I have only a little yarn in this colour to work with, and I need to rethink how I knit the little necktie/cowl I have started in it. Maybe I should go to Ravelry and check if there is a free pattern for what I want


I do hope you find some relief soon. We love you just as you are, Julie. I, for one would not change you one little bit. 
Yes, sometimes here I have one to one conversations and I too appreciate all the friendships I have made from all corners of the globe that without KP I would never have known.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Quelle domage. Hope you vet it sorted. How are you doing? X


Much better, thank youx

PS I have just noticed I put a instead of la  :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Welcome, and thank you for easy conversion. Love all the colors in your avatar sweater.


And welcome to Phylled1 from the Channel Islands too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, very interesting, but my favorite of all time is when my girlfriend made the grilled cheese without taking the plastic film off the individual cheese slices---not so tasty!


Takes me back to when supermarkets started selling oven ready chickens with the giblets inside in a plastic bag. A friend took them at face value and just cooked the whole thing! Before that we used to either get the butcher to dress the bird or do it ourselves.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Takes me back to when supermarkets started selling oven ready chickens with the giblets inside in a plastic bag. A friend took them at face value and just cooked the whole thing! Before that we used to either get the butcher to dress the bird or do it ourselves.


We always had home butchered (dressed, but really undressed of her feathers!) chickens while growing up so I was used to a cut up fryer or a whole roasting chicken and giblets were always in a separate freezer wrapped package to be added to gravies, soups, stuffing, etc. to be used when desired. So, when I moved to the big city and bought chicken from the grocery store, I was appalled that they weren't dressed as cleanly as we always did them and was off chicken for about a year...couldn't cook a chicken and eat it the same day, but would thoroughly clean it, cook it and then eat it the rest of the week.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> EJS if the print is too small for you to read and also for you to type reply, hold down ctrl +alt keys and scroll up with mouse wheel to size that suits you then reverse action to bring print back to normal size when done....thats what I do when I misplace my specs.Wish I could do the same in house when I take specs of and lay them down someplace :lol:


My DGD#2 taught me you can also hold down ctrl and hit the + or - sign to change type size. Also works on some pictures. Then reverse to get back to original.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow-- lots of reading to catch up. Had both daughters here this weekend but at diff times. DD#2 was here for Thanksgiving lunch with some of my friends then helped me with a few things around the place before leaving Friday. DD#1 and DH arrived shortly after and we really got a lot done. DH is a very good handyman and DD#1 did a ton of work outside trimming up things, etc. I also was outside most of the day-- it was lovely, around 70. Tomorrow is to be 36F. What a change.
> 
> June, sorry for the loss of your fr4iend. What a lovely thing to take food to your neighbors who might be alone.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It sounds like you had a working Thanksgiving but glad you had help getting some things done. And having family around makes the day very special.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Also watching the punkinchunkin!!! I was flipping through channels and there it was.
> June, so sorry to hear about the loss of a friend, and it was so nice of you to deliver meals. I hate to think of anyone alone. But I know many are.
> Daralene, loved your pictures and you are such a beautiful woman.
> Anything with rhubarb is great, my favorite is rhubarb custard pie.
> ...


Thank you.
How is your foot? Did the rest, shots and exercises help?
Sounds like you had a nice Thanksgiving. We still had a lot of leftovers even with giving food away! But they're gone now. And just as well...I'd had all I wanted.
We'll probably have a ham for Christmas....just need to decide what to have with it. After all, it's less than a month away!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> June, how nice of you and your daughter to share your Thanksgiving meal with others in your building. I'm so sorry about the death of your friend. Sadly, it's part of our own aging. When I orient our new employees, I always talk with them about loss and grief, because unfortunately it is a part of aging services. The people who work for us are so good at what they do, because they care so much about the people they help.
> 
> I'm having a hard time thinking about doing holiday cards this year. Normally, after I address around 100 cards to our clients and another 75 to professional contacts at work, i'm less than enthusiastic about starting in on my own at home. With Jack's death in October, It will be especially difficult to write a Christmas letter this year. So I will apologize in advance for not being a part of the KTP card exchange, but will certainly wish you all a joyous holiday season.


Thank you. I completely understand how you feel. The grief over the loss of Jack is still too sharp. I'm sure your friends will understand!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hi Bonnie, as it turns out I have not been on much because of illness and broken glasses that can not be replaced until after the next pay day (in December) . Have had to put so much off for myself due to making sure everything else is taken care of. I have missed you all so much that I just happened to check in to see how things are going with everyone. Will be spending what time I can reading before my eyes get too tired. I can not even crochet right now and my hands are aching to get some things done.
> 
> Evelyn


I'm glad you managed to send us a note. I understand about the glasses and the itch to get back to your crafts. I was the same way when my shoulder prevented me from knitting or crocheting for several weeks.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Camacho said:


> I found you again!
> There's been a lot happening around here.


Glad you found us!! Welcome back! Hope your happenings have been good happenings.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Yes Sam a cross between a zoo and a safari park


I think the safari parks are such a good idea. The animals aren't as confined as most zoos are.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Made some more dolls clothes yesterday, I'm picking ip LM from school yomorrow so l can give them to her then.
> we are going to have a lazy day today as this wek is going to be rather busy.
> 
> June, condolences onthe loss of your friend and how lovely to share your Thanksgiving food.
> ...


Thank you, Josephine. May we see pictures of the other doll clothes you made? LM is lucky to be getting original for her doll...her friends will be impressed.
I'm glad you got a picture of Mr. P before he disappeared down the "rabbit hole" to Australia! Hi, Mr. P!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Darlene, I am checking in before turning in for the night. Happy belated birthday!
> I was hoping for a down day but was busy. We went to Mum s for thanksgiving but I have cooked a turkey so I have left overs


Thank you. Great that you cooked a turkey. So many wonderful things you can do with the leftovers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> June, my condolences on the loss of your friend. No need to apologise for telling us you feel down, it's hard to see friends, relatives and even 'just acquaintances' pass on, and it occurs more as we age! {{{{warm hugs}}}}


Thank you. I know it's a fact of life but sometimes you lose people who are special.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *June* I am so sorry about your loss. Prayers and hugs for you.


Thank you, Norma. 
I'm concerned about Betty (Bulldog). I know she doesn't post every day but she was having problems when she last posted.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much for the information Kansasg-ma
> 
> The snow has melted and the fish are fine. I will try to keep my orchid. Should they be cut back? or just left alone. I have raised roses and other flowers but never an orchid. This one is beautiful.
> 
> ...


That is a question I have about orchids too. I'm having luck with getting flowers each year but was never sure what to do about the stem once the flowers were gone. I have cut back the stems that died but not the ones that were alive. Wonder if it is different with different orchids? I'll be interested in the answer and read on to see if you already got it. I thought they would be so hard to care for but they are pretty easy. An expert told me what Kansasgma told you...water every week, use orchid food after watering when the plant is blossoming. So far excellent advice. If nobody on here knows what to do with the stems, I will as at next year's orchid show.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Norma.
> I'm concerned about Betty (Bulldog). I know she doesn't post every day but she was having problems when she last posted.
> Junek


I will send prayers to Bulldog, too. I do hope we hear from her soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You poor thing :lol: Having to deal with such heat. We have a cold advisory in effect, wind chills in excess of -40( which is the same in F or C, just damn cold)for tonight & tomorrow


Nobody should have to be that cold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr

I guess you are used to dealing with it but please stay safe and warm. That is life-threatening cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The kind you have is one of the easiest to raise, I'm told. Sr Center had a speaker who has a greenhouse full of them, forgot how many hundreds. He said that once the blooms fall (and you'll be REALLY surprised at how long they last) to only trim back to just above what might look like a bud node. It just might send out another stem with more flowers-- has worked for me a couple times. But sometimes there are no nodes so I just let the stem wither until it is apparent nothing else will happen, then clip close to leaves.


Aaaaah, I see. Guess that is sort of what I have done. I clipped the ones that died off and left the ones that lived, but didn't trim above a bud node, but it still bloomed off the new shoot. Sounds like good advice to me. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hi Bonnie, as it turns out I have not been on much because of illness and broken glasses that can not be replaced until after the next pay day (in December) . Have had to put so much off for myself due to making sure everything else is taken care of. I have missed you all so much that I just happened to check in to see how things are going with everyone. Will be spending what time I can reading before my eyes get too tired. I can not even crochet right now and my hands are aching to get some things done.
> 
> Evelyn


Sorry about the illness and think the glasses happened a while ago. It must be awful to be without them so long. I would be lost. Have a few pair of drug store reading glasses just in case. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> the part nearest me is almost normal Julie but the tip,, pad and side nearest to next finger are still very sensitive and subject to slight temperature changes, thanks for asking xx


So sorry you have been left with lasting discomfort. Continued healing wishes that with time it will be less to none.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> EJS if the print is too small for you to read and also for you to type reply, hold down ctrl +alt keys and scroll up with mouse wheel to size that suits you then reverse action to bring print back to normal size when done....thats what I do when I misplace my specs.Wish I could do the same in house when I take specs of and lay them down someplace :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Love that idea. A lot cheaper than buying glasses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Cashmeregma, you've had a lovely birthday! I love the scarf your grands have made you, and I bet they are pleased to see it getting plenty of use. The setting of the lodge must be so impressive. It looks it in your photos.
> As for our roof problem, it's not a surprise as its often a problem where you have a valley between adjacent roofs (rooves?) and we knew that there had been a problem (repaired) before buying the house in 1998. Just disappointed that its reappeared.......and yesterday we were visited by the builder who is going to do repairs. It's just a question of when! (The reasons range from 'waiting for the materials to be sent on the boat' to ' waiting for better weather' and I expect there will be 'other jobs' taking precedence)
> Our other visitors are still here, one trap untouched and the other has the bait eaten but not tripped...... Cats are more efficient as I think the mice smell them and retreat to safer places.


Yes, it was lovely and I might add that it was really special with all the beautiful wishes from all of you. We have a problem also where one part of the roof adjoins the house. This is where all of the sky lights are for the kitchen, making the kitchen so lovely and bright. I hope this repair man doesn't take too long as I know it is not a nice feeling to have water getting into all the walls and causing mold and then at the same time to be dealing with the mice. They do like to come in and get warm in the winter. Hoping this gets cleared up soon. I know we spent a great deal of money getting our area repaired and it is now doing it again. :roll: Fortunately, only when there is rain going sideways and last time that was a hurricane, but we do get them. Sounds like it will be a lot of work with the walls affected too. I know Cmaliza has been going through these type of problems too. Not fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The top shot looks like part of a 'wilderness' - I can just see one of your Buddha Statues! Evidently down by the pond!


Yes, love that it is so private like that. OK, looks like I am going to take up a whole page and DH just made me coffee and is ready to read, so I'll stop and give all of you a chance. Hope if you are sleeping it is good sleep with wonderful dreams and if you are well into your day, it will be GREAT!!!! Well, if I am on this side of the ground, I'm counting it as great.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

welcome to the tea party and wow, just love the jacket in your avater can you share the pattern or even tell who published it and the number?, lyn



phylled1 said:


> to get farenheight i always double the centigrade and add 30 you get a rough idea as to what it would be in old money so 13 cen would be 56 might be a bit less hope you can work it out just an easy way to find it


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

there is a war movie on TV John Wayne in the jungle some where dont know how that happened but tango is having a great time answering all the birds dancing about on his perch......daft bird you would think all the gunfire would bother him
but no:lol:


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

not sure if i have already posted this or not but here is a pic of the entralac jacket I finished about 3 or 4 weeks ago, I knitted it for me but because it isent in the yarn stated (u can't get it anymore) it came out smaller than I wanted. There is 2 sizes but because I knitted the larger size last time and it was way too big I knitted the smaller size this time not taking into account it was a different yarn. I am going to ry and sell it on my craft stall next weekend at my lys who are holding a craft fair in aid of cancer research. Hugs to all lyn x


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Trying to catch up on my phone here --will try posting my pictures from here. I hope to get properly caught up soon. Sending good thoughts for all, especially those who have been away.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Melyn, love the sweater!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Long day yesterday Sam. Yes we had a great Turkey Day since we did not cook but frankly I do miss the smell of the good stuff baking, roasting and the family gathering. Our drive was long but interesting. Our son was suppose to fly back from Mammoth airport to Los Angeles and then to San Diego where he lives, but the winds up to 100 mph and with the possibility of cancellation , he just tagged along and we drove him back to Irvine to catch a train down to San Diego. Well we talked a lot about the times when we would make the same trip with he and his sister when they were little and also in their teens and we would take our family ski vacation to June Lake, Tahoe or Colorado and how much we would enjoy those times. Got to remissness and laughed alot so, that made for a great end to our trip.


thewren said:


> good to hear from you pat - hope you had a good turkey day. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> there is a war movie on TV John Wayne in the jungle some where dont know how that happened but tango is having a great time answering all the birds dancing about on his perch......daft bird you would think all the gunfire would bother him
> but no:lol:


LOL-- would love to see that darling bird doing his thing with the jungle on TV!! My step-mom loves John Wayne movies-- will have to relay this to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> there is a war movie on TV John Wayne in the jungle some where dont know how that happened but tango is having a great time answering all the birds dancing about on his perch......daft bird you would think all the gunfire would bother him
> but no:lol:


DAFT BIRDIE! (what was Wayne doing meantime?)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> will you give the url for it please. --- sam


I will when I find it. I have a houseful unexpectedly today and more to arrive later on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Caren xx


You are most welcome. Here are some most used receipts from what my bunch call the coveted cook book.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, enjoyed birdie story. Hope your fingers heal quickly.
Bonnie, feel for you in those temperatures.
Windy desert day. Off to my meeting.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> not sure if i have already posted this or not but here is a pic of the entralac jacket I finished about 3 or 4 weeks ago, I knitted it for me but because it isent in the yarn stated (u can't get it anymore) it came out smaller than I wanted. There is 2 sizes but because I knitted the larger size last time and it was way too big I knitted the smaller size this time not taking into account it was a different yarn. I am going to ry and sell it on my craft stall next weekend at my lys who are holding a craft fair in aid of cancer research. Hugs to all lyn x


That jacket is so beautiful, I know you'll have no problem selling it. I know after all that work, you hated that it didn't fit!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melyn, that is beautiful. I do hope it sells well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna, that is a fun hat!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> DAFT BIRDIE! (what was Wayne doing meantime?)


shooting the enemy.and strutting his stuff as only John Wayne can lol


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> DAFT BIRDIE! (what was Wayne doing meantime?)


Great fun!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> there is a war movie on TV John Wayne in the jungle some where dont know how that happened but tango is having a great time answering all the birds dancing about on his perch......daft bird you would think all the gunfire would bother him
> but no:lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> not sure if i have already posted this or not but here is a pic of the entralac jacket I finished about 3 or 4 weeks ago, I knitted it for me but because it isent in the yarn stated (u can't get it anymore) it came out smaller than I wanted. There is 2 sizes but because I knitted the larger size last time and it was way too big I knitted the smaller size this time not taking into account it was a different yarn. I am going to ry and sell it on my craft stall next weekend at my lys who are holding a craft fair in aid of cancer research. Hugs to all lyn x


S0 beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Long day yesterday Sam. Yes we had a great Turkey Day since we did not cook but frankly I do miss the smell of the good stuff baking, roasting and the family gathering. Our drive was long but interesting. Our son was suppose to fly back from Mammoth airport to Los Angeles and then to San Diego where he lives, but the winds up to 100 mph and with the possibility of cancellation , he just tagged along and we drove him back to Irvine to catch a train down to San Diego. Well we talked a lot about the times when we would make the same trip with he and his sister when they were little and also in their teens and we would take our family ski vacation to June Lake, Tahoe or Colorado and how much we would enjoy those times. Got to remissness and laughed alot so, that made for a great end to our trip.


Those were some winds for sure. Wouldn't want to be in a plane in that. Glad son is safe and you had a good time with lovely memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Here are some most used receipts from what my bunch call the coveted cook book.


Yes, wonderful memories of butter tarts. We always put one pecan in each one and some free if you have those who don't like nuts.

Isn't taking a photo of the recipe wonderful. My sister didn't have a printer so told me to take a photo of her recipes and it worked great.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melyn, that jacket is beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, wonderful memories of butter tarts. We always put one pecan in each one and some free if you have those who don't like nuts.
> 
> Isn't taking a photo of the recipe wonderful. My sister didn't have a printer so told me to take a photo of her recipes and it worked great.


I use raisins/ pecans in mine and leave some plain. 
I take photos of reciepts all the time, great for when in waiting rooms is better than ripping the page out of the magazine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> not sure if i have already posted this or not but here is a pic of the entralac jacket I finished about 3 or 4 weeks ago, I knitted it for me but because it isent in the yarn stated (u can't get it anymore) it came out smaller than I wanted. There is 2 sizes but because I knitted the larger size last time and it was way too big I knitted the smaller size this time not taking into account it was a different yarn. I am going to ry and sell it on my craft stall next weekend at my lys who are holding a craft fair in aid of cancer research. Hugs to all lyn x


Love your jacket. I have often used different yearn forgetting I will get different results.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind remarks on the view where we stayed for my BD. In answer to Sam's remark, he is right it is country and to be exact, it is Adirondack style. The beds, railings, and chairs are made from tree branches:
http://bristolharbour.com/rooms/
http://adirondacktradingpost.com/bedrooms.html

I absolutely love it. The chandeliers are from antlers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I use raisins/ pecans in mine and leave some plain.
> I take photos of reciepts all the time, great for when in waiting rooms is better than ripping the page out of the magazine.


So true, much better. :XD: :XD: :XD:

Love raisins too. Ok, that is one thing I think I would have for a celebration. Tea tarts are worth it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've realized I missed sending birthday wishes!  Please accept my belated happy wishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these tales about making grilled cheese sandwiches; especially the guy placing his toaster on it's side! LOL Pretty creative but funny too.


pacer said:


> As long as I do it earlier in the day, I use the energy that I would have if I had gone to work. I actually feel like I am taking it easy this weekend since I have been able to take breaks in between these activities. Matthew wants me to make the crockpot breakfast casserole again tonight, but leave out the onions and bell pepper. I made grilled cheese sandwiches tonight since we have been talking about making them at work this past week. I have to share some of the stories of young men making grilled cheese sandwiches. One guy says he puts his toaster on its side and slides the sandwich in the toaster to cook it. He did not know that people made them in frying pans. Another guy says he toasts his bread in the toaster and then puts the cheese in the middle and then puts the sandwich in the microwave to melt the cheese. It is interesting listening to the young guys and how they cook.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROLF!


RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, very interesting, but my favorite of all time is when my girlfriend made the grilled cheese without taking the plastic film off the individual cheese slices---not so tasty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I miss being able to take a bath instead of just showering. I would LOVE to have a walk in tub. Did some pricing and whoa.....no way could I get one anytime in the near future.


RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know how this pie turns out -- it was one of the recipes that really caught my attention; don't know that I've ever heard of anything like it.
> 
> We're sitting here watching the Punkin Chunkin contest on TV..I'm still so amazed at those machines.
> 
> Linda (DSIL) and I had a wonderful time today and met up with JackLou as well for a couple of classes at the LYS -- DH spent the day with his twin tearing out a bathroom to switch it from a bathtub to walk-in shower. I hope they never regret removing the bathtub.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful garden. Mr. P's works so diligently and it certainly has produced beautiful results. I applaud him. My garden beds are a disaster now that I can't work in them; knees and lack of stamina. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Made some more dolls clothes yesterday, I'm picking ip LM from school yomorrow so l can give them to her then.
> we are going to have a lazy day today as this wek is going to be rather busy.
> 
> June, condolences onthe loss of your friend and how lovely to share your Thanksgiving food.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I miss being able to take a bath instead of just showering. I would LOVE to have a walk in tub. Did some pricing and whoa.....no way could I get one anytime in the near future.


I have a jaccuzzi bathtub that came with the house. It is Heaven when you are in but getting in and out is like joining the Senior Olympics. Mind you wall to wall mirrors in there, which I really don't need to see. That sure is humbling. Remember, everyone, no oil in the shower or jaccuzzi. That is how I took my really bad fall. Has been about a year and still have some discoloring where legs were damaged so deeply. My DS has a friend who just took a fall from using olive oil soap. I never knew that was so oily it could cause a fall. Have often wished the jaccuzzi was easier in and out. I can only get out by leaving the water in till I am standing. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY to everyone north of the border


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS! If it were in my size I'd be pm-ing you to purchase it myself! Just love it! I'm assuming it is smaller tan what I would need from what you stated. Colors and everything is just what I would want!


melyn said:


> not sure if i have already posted this or not but here is a pic of the entralac jacket I finished about 3 or 4 weeks ago, I knitted it for me but because it isent in the yarn stated (u can't get it anymore) it came out smaller than I wanted. There is 2 sizes but because I knitted the larger size last time and it was way too big I knitted the smaller size this time not taking into account it was a different yarn. I am going to ry and sell it on my craft stall next weekend at my lys who are holding a craft fair in aid of cancer research. Hugs to all lyn x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've realized I missed sending birthday wishes!  Please accept my belated happy wishes.


Thanks so much. I'm good for the whole month, so no late wishes. All accepted. I'm married to a musician so I just go with his schedule, which may or may not work with mine. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this book; I imagine there will someday be a bidding war as to who inherits it...LOL.


NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Here are some most used receipts from what my bunch call the coveted cook book.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love all the stories about grilled cheese and turkeys with parts till in them in plastic bags, etc. Too funny about the cheese in plastic and turning the toaster on the side or toasting it and then putting in microwave to melt. Gotta' love em.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Glad you found us!! Welcome back! Hope your happenings have been good happenings.
> Junek


Oh yes! My daughter has given paint chips, cork samples, and linoleum samples to the builder for our new house. The weekend before Thanksgiving I was up there again and it was a very fruitful visit. Thursday was a travel day, and DH and I were 15 minutes late leaving the house and just missed the bus, so I got to wait for the next bus which was two hours later. As a result things were very rushed at the other end. Then Friday DD, DGD, and I went to Searsport to visit the solar guy, and we had lunch at a nice little cafe there. I also let the local police know that my son is on the autism spectrum, and they had just had a workshop on autism the day before, so I left the police station with a lot of warm fuzzy feelings for the local constabulary. On Saturday we went to Home Depot to finalize the paint colors, and took carefully labelled paint chips. On Sunday we went to church -- I walked in with a walker instead of rolling in in a wheelchair as I had in July and September, which was great. After church we had lunch at DD's house and picked up her husband, and they dropped me off at his parents' house. They took me over to the house of a friend, who is building a desk for my office in my new house. DD's father-in-law and this friend have also refinished the secretary for the space between the front door and the kitchen area, and it is beautiful. When I do the bills this weekend, I will send them a check for that. I have paid for the materials for the desk, and so far it,too, is beautiful. Then we met our kids and the baby at a restaurant and I paid. DGD is 16 months old, so she is well-behaved for her age but I tip 30% rather than my usual 20% when I eat out with her. After all, when she gets bored with whatever she is eating it hits the floor, and sometimes uses utensils and sometimes the utensil is in one hand and her food is in the other, and she takes the lemon wedge out of her water and happily munches on that, then dips her hands into her water to get the ice out (yes she removed the lid from the sippy cup) and her parents tell her that if she stands up in her high chair, unless she has to go to the bathroom, they will have to buckle her in, and they act on this. She nods vigorously for "yes," shakes her head just as vigorously for "no," and signs for "please" and "thank you" and says words like "elephant." She has said two word sentences, but not in the last month or so. It is frustrating. 
The restaurant was an interesting experience. I was hoping we could order dishes that we could all share, because it was a Chinese restaurant. Well, SIL and his mom cannot eat ginger. DD and DGD cannot eat eggs. Breastfed baby cannot eat sesame or tomatoes which means her mom can't have those things either until baby is fully weaned. And of course I have to limit peanuts if I don't wish to throw up, and have had anaphylactic reactions to raw onions and to raw garlic, and I am not eating sugar or flour at all right now. So we go into this restaurant, and the in-laws go for the buffet and come back with a lot of fried food. The waitress tells us that all their food is fried in sesame oil. It's been ages since I've had duck, and I never get pork at home, so DD and I ordered a duck dish and a pork dish. The duck in that restaurant is all cooked with egg. The pork dish is full of onion that has not been cooked enough to be safe for me. I ordered summer rolls for the table, and they came with a peanut sauce and a sweet sauce. Other than that, it was a wonderful meal. It is just lovely to get to spend time with extended family. 
[There is a different Chinese restaurant near there where the owner will come to the table and ask what people cannot have, and then make a wonderful delicious meal that everyone can eat. I'm looking forward to eating at that restaurant again, rather than the one we went to last Sunday night.]
On Monday we had a very long and fruitful meeting with the builder, who went over the second set of prints that the factory that is manufacturing the house had sent, to correct it. The next set of prints will have the electrical stuff on it.
On Tuesday after DD dropped her husband off at work, she zoomed over to my hotel for me. I was already outside and had called the bus station about the lift into the bus. (They'd wanted me there before DD could get me there.) They had the lift all set so I got directly onto the bus, and it was almost on time (about six minutes late) leaving. I slept all the way, and when DH met me, he had a snack for me in the car, dropped me off at the house, and zoomed off to teach his evening class, arriving at school about a half-hour late for a 3 hour and 45 minute class.

Thanksgiving dinner was take-out from one of the few restaurants that is open that day. He didn't bring home the cranberry sauce at all, and told our son that the rolls were all for him as I don't eat bread, and my son ate most of my stuffing (had to have one bite of stuffing even though it is bread), but I couldn't pass up the mashed potatoes, and DH cooked up some green vegetables later, and brought me one small bite of pumpkin pie that our son got to eat almost all the rest of.

Next year we will make a Thanksgiving dinner that everyone can eat in our new house. When the house is there I will learn how to upload pictures so there will be pictures of the house and DGD, as well as our dog and cat, to say nothing of whatever I may knit.

Okay this has been way too detailed a post. But it does say what I have been up to.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I once told a coworker that I haven't taken a bath since we moved into this house years ago. I got a very strange look and then realized how it sounded! I meant that I only take showers. LOL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Here are some most used receipts from what my bunch call the coveted cook book.


Thank you Caren. I just love your recipe book, it looks like mine - just covered in ingredients xxxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have enjoyed everyone's posts this morning. I've got to finish up my envelopes today AND I am going to make the Chocolate Pecan Bourbon pie so I'll let everyone know how it tastes. When DH picked up the candied fruit for the Fast & Fabulous Fruitcake he couldn't find the containers with the mixed fruit so he brought home containers with red cherries, green cherries, and pineapple. I've got to either chop them up or go to a different store and search for what I wanted before making it so it will be later in the week before it gets made. TTYL & {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I once told a coworker that I haven't taken a bath since we moved into this house years ago. I got a very strange look and then realized how it sounded! I meant that I only take showers. LOL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this book; I imagine there will someday be a bidding war as to who inherits it...LOL.


There is a bidding as to who it will go to. All know that it goes to Grant seems it was his aunt that gave it to me for Christmas. This year they will all get a copy made from it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There is a bidding as to who it will go to. All know that it goes to Grant seems it was his aunt that gave it to me for Christmas. This year they will all get a copy made from it.


What a good idea doing copies for everyone xxxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Caren. I just love your recipe book, it looks like mine - just covered in ingredients xxxxx


You are welcome. Some of the recciepts are a bit vag but, I understand what they mean. The pages really need to be laminated before I can't read it any more. The best recciepts just have the ingredients, the temperature and the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Camacho, how lovely that you got to make an entrance with improved mobility. The house sounds wonderful and I happily anticipate when you can send photos. Your DGC sounds quite intelligent and I know you are popping buttons as you tell your story. What a time you had trying to eat a meal with all the different dietary requirements. Sounds like such a feat. The next time at the other restaurant will be sheer delight. How exciting getting your new place and having solar sounds like a dream to me. I do hope to get that also someday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, our sweet DH's are both so helpful but I have had the same type of experience. :XD: :XD: :XD: I asked for coconut milk and got coconut milk ice cream. Hmmmmm :lol: :lol: Think there was some desire going on in that purchase. :wink: Not forgetting the time I asked for some daffodils, first he had to ask what daffodils are, mind you he has been focused on music his whole life. Then he brought home fake daffodils, ok, they did look real, but honestly. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Oh yes! My daughter has given paint chips, cork samples, and linoleum samples to the builder for our new house. The weekend before Thanksgiving I was up there again and it was a very fruitful visit. Thursday was a travel day, and DH and I were 15 minutes late leaving the house and just missed the bus, so I got to wait for the next bus which was two hours later. As a result things were very rushed at the other end. Then Friday DD, DGD, and I went to Searsport to visit the solar guy, and we had lunch at a nice little cafe there. I also let the local police know that my son is on the autism spectrum, and they had just had a workshop on autism the day before, so I left the police station with a lot of warm fuzzy feelings for the local constabulary. On Saturday we went to Home Depot to finalize the paint colors, and took carefully labelled paint chips. On Sunday we went to church -- I walked in with a walker instead of rolling in in a wheelchair as I had in July and September, which was great. After church we had lunch at DD's house and picked up her husband, and they dropped me off at his parents' house. They took me over to the house of a friend, who is building a desk for my office in my new house. DD's father-in-law and this friend have also refinished the secretary for the space between the front door and the kitchen area, and it is beautiful. When I do the bills this weekend, I will send them a check for that. I have paid for the materials for the desk, and so far it,too, is beautiful. Then we met our kids and the baby at a restaurant and I paid. DGD is 16 months old, so she is well-behaved for her age but I tip 30% rather than my usual 20% when I eat out with her. After all, when she gets bored with whatever she is eating it hits the floor, and sometimes uses utensils and sometimes the utensil is in one hand and her food is in the other, and she takes the lemon wedge out of her water and happily munches on that, then dips her hands into her water to get the ice out (yes she removed the lid from the sippy cup) and her parents tell her that if she stands up in her high chair, unless she has to go to the bathroom, they will have to buckle her in, and they act on this. She nods vigorously for "yes," shakes her head just as vigorously for "no," and signs for "please" and "thank you" and says words like "elephant." She has said two word sentences, but not in the last month or so. It is frustrating.
> The restaurant was an interesting experience. I was hoping we could order dishes that we could all share, because it was a Chinese restaurant. Well, SIL and his mom cannot eat ginger. DD and DGD cannot eat eggs. Breastfed baby cannot eat sesame or tomatoes which means her mom can't have those things either until baby is fully weaned. And of course I have to limit peanuts if I don't wish to throw up, and have had anaphylactic reactions to raw onions and to raw garlic, and I am not eating sugar or flour at all right now. So we go into this restaurant, and the in-laws go for the buffet and come back with a lot of fried food. The waitress tells us that all their food is fried in sesame oil. It's been ages since I've had duck, and I never get pork at home, so DD and I ordered a duck dish and a pork dish. The duck in that restaurant is all cooked with egg. The pork dish is full of onion that has not been cooked enough to be safe for me. I ordered summer rolls for the table, and they came with a peanut sauce and a sweet sauce. Other than that, it was a wonderful meal. It is just lovely to get to spend time with extended family.
> [There is a different Chinese restaurant near there where the owner will come to the table and ask what people cannot have, and then make a wonderful delicious meal that everyone can eat. I'm looking forward to eating at that restaurant again, rather than the one we went to last Sunday night.]
> On Monday we had a very long and fruitful meeting with the builder, who went over the second set of prints that the factory that is manufacturing the house had sent, to correct it. The next set of prints will have the electrical stuff on it.
> ...


It sounds as if all the busyness and happenings were happy. And that is definitely good. I look forward to seeing the house when it's completed and you're all settled in.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Camacho, you have been busy had a lot of fun and your new place sounds wonderful.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I once told a coworker that I haven't taken a bath since we moved into this house years ago. I got a very strange look and then realized how it sounded! I meant that I only take showers. LOL


We replaced our bath with a walk in shower, so I tell people that I never have a bath unless I am at one of my sons houses. They sometimes look at me strangely too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the idea of laminating. Have a recipe from an old friend (now passed on) that's in her handwriting. I have a laminating machine, so I'll make a note to do that! Think we may go to the mall just to walk around. I can't believe I already have to go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you, cashmeregma, martina, and Juneknapp! You are right. I have been sitting here grinning as I write about this joyous activity.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What a good idea doing copies for everyone xxxx


I figured it was the best way to solve the problem of everyone wanting the book. xxxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like the idea of laminating. Have a recipe from an old friend (now passed on) that's in her handwriting. I have a laminating machine, so I'll make a note to do that! Think we may go to the mall just to walk around. I can't believe I already have to go back to work tomorrow!


I should do the same, I have a few receipts from my niece that has passed. The book I am thinking needs it for sure. Might just do that with all the copies as well.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

gwen its about a size 16/18 uk dress size, actual measurement across the back is 24 inches each front measures 12 inches across, sadly i am larger than that nowadays , the lady at the lys tried it on and she said she was a dress size 16. lyn 
by way gwen left u a pm an a pic on facebook, thought it mite b sydnrys best friend lol


Gweniepooh said:


> That is GORGEOUS! If it were in my size I'd be pm-ing you to purchase it myself! Just love it! I'm assuming it is smaller tan what I would need from what you stated. Colors and everything is just what I would want!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I should do the same, I have a few receipts from my niece that has passed. The book I am thinking needs it for sure. Might just do that with all the copies as well.


When my older two girls were little, they had a kids' cookbook that came with plastic coating --saved the pages nicely, as if they spilled on it, we'd just wipe it off. I wish they all had that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL


martina said:


> We replaced our bath with a walk in shower, so I tell people that I never have a bath unless I am at one of my sons houses. They sometimes look at me strangely too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Missed you were doing copies; great idea!


NanaCaren said:


> I figured it was the best way to solve the problem of everyone wanting the book. xxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just what I was afraid of; too small for me too. It certainly is lovely. You do magnificent work Melyn.


melyn said:


> gwen its about a size 16/18 uk dress size, actual measurement across the back is 24 inches each front measures 12 inches across, sadly i am larger than that nowadays , the lady at the lys tried it on and she said she was a dress size 16. lyn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When my older two girls were little, they had a kids' cookbook that came with plastic coating --saved the pages nicely, as if they spilled on it, we'd just wipe it off. I wish they all had that!


Those would be nice. I used to have a picture frame that I put single pages into when being used.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you, edited my post to you telling u I left u a message on facebook and a pic as a pm, think i found sydneys bestest friend lol



Gweniepooh said:


> Just what I was afraid of; too small for me too. It certainly is lovely. You do magnificent work Melyn.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> We replaced our bath with a walk in shower, so I tell people that I never have a bath unless I am at one of my sons houses. They sometimes look at me strangely too.


Yes, when I was working, I decided, instead of getting up at 6.00 each morning and having a bath before I went out, I would stay in bed a little longer some days and have a shower instead. I mentioned to someone at work that I had decided not to have a bath each morning: she gave me a VERY odd look, so I quickly explained that I was having a shower! On the other hand, when I was young, baths were a weekly event for pretty much everyone I knew. When the water had to be carried in from outside, heated on the kitchen range, then poured into the tin bath, which in turn had to be emptied, bucket by bucket, outside, once a week was all anyone had the energy for. :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just responded on Facebook......

EDIT: Just put pie in the oven.......very easy recipe Sam. 


melyn said:


> thank you, edited my post to you telling u I left u a message on facebook and a pic as a pm, think i found sydneys bestest friend lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Along with the usual sultana,madeira,cherry cakes and shortbread the family request the same items each Christmas/Hogmanay

Microwave clootie dumpling,Brack, and chilli sausage rolls

Microwave clootie dumpling,use teacup for all measurements

half cup soft brown sugar
4 oz soft margarine (do not use butter it burns)
half cup cool water
2 desertspoons black treacle
8 oz dried fruit of your choise (sultanas,currants,apple apricots etc)
2 teaspoons cinnamon( or spices to suit)
1 cup self raising flour
1 teaspoon bicarb
1 large beaten egg

line a one and a half pint bowl with clingfilm allowing enough to overlap.
mix all ingredients together well place in bowl overlap with clingfilm to seal completely.cook on highest setting for 5 to 7 mins.

golden syrup,spices of choise and any mix of fruit can be used
bit like a light xmas pudding

Brack

8 oz sultanas 4oz raisins
4 oz currants 6 oz demerara sugar
quarter pint hot strong black tea(tea must always be hot)
1 egg 8 oz self raising flower

mix fruit ,sugar and hot tea together, cover and leave overnight for fruit to absorb liquid

oven temp 160c/325f/gas 3
line base of 2 pound loaf tin.
add beaten egg to fruit mix stirring well then add flour,place in loaf tin
bake for approx one and a half hours(till firm)centre shelf


chilli sausage rolls...just the usual recipe for them but spread chilli sauce on pastry before adding sausagemeat and finish as usual.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the kind remarks on the view where we stayed for my BD. In answer to Sam's remark, he is right it is country and to be exact, it is Adirondack style. The beds, railings, and chairs are made from tree branches:
> http://bristolharbour.com/rooms/
> http://adirondacktradingpost.com/bedrooms.html
> 
> I absolutely love it. The chandeliers are from antlers.


That looks wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY ST ANDREWS DAY to everyone north of the border


Seconded from Wales!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hi Bonnie, as it turns out I have not been on much because of illness and broken glasses that can not be replaced until after the next pay day (in December) . Have had to put so much off for myself due to making sure everything else is taken care of. I have missed you all so much that I just happened to check in to see how things are going with everyone. Will be spending what time I can reading before my eyes get too tired. I can not even crochet right now and my hands are aching to get some things done.
> 
> Evelyn


I do so sympathise! I have had similar issues with glasses recently, so know just how it can affect every area of your life. I was lucky, in that the opticians agreed to a free replacement pair, otherwise I would have been totally out of things. I do hope that pay day comes around soon and you are able to get on with your life as you would wish to do.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Here are some most used receipts from what my bunch call the coveted cook book.


I have dozens of cook books, and only use a few favourite recipes from each of them. I never need to bookmark the pages for those favourites, though, because the food stains make them stand out with no difficulty. Some go back nearly 50 years, so some of those stains have quite a history! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We always had home butchered (dressed, but really undressed of her feathers!) chickens while growing up so I was used to a cut up fryer or a whole roasting chicken and giblets were always in a separate freezer wrapped package to be added to gravies, soups, stuffing, etc. to be used when desired. So, when I moved to the big city and bought chicken from the grocery store, I was appalled that they weren't dressed as cleanly as we always did them and was off chicken for about a year...couldn't cook a chicken and eat it the same day, but would thoroughly clean it, cook it and then eat it the rest of the week.


I remember once my brother-in-law was telling me a tale about someone he worked with, and said, "He is so tight, they even use the giblets from the chicken to make gravy." I didn't know what to say to this comment, so could only stammer, "But I do that. What else would you do?" I suppose I grew up making the most of whatever food we had, so it would never have occurred to me to throw away giblets and buy ready-made stock.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I seem to have taken over the TP. Sorry, our internet was down earlier in the day, so this is catch-up time for me!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's not often that we get to hear this much from you. We're enjoying it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I use the giblets in my dressing/stuffing.  It would never occur to me not to do so. Also, like Sam stated about his sister and he fighting over the heart we also did that. 


Kathleendoris said:


> I remember once my brother-in-law was telling me a tale about someone he worked with, and said, "He is so tight, they even use the giblets from the chicken to make gravy." I didn't know what to say to this comment, so could only stammer, "But I do that. What else would you do?" I suppose I grew up making the most of whatever food we had, so it would never have occurred to me to throw away giblets and buy ready-made stock.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!!!


jheiens said:


> It's not often that we get to hear this much from you. We're enjoying it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I had a bath!

A couple of years ago LM bought me a blank recipe bok for me to put our favourite recipes in.

Here's photos of the party dress and trousers I've made for LMs doll..


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Giblets...for sure used for stock. Can't imagine tossing them out and not using every scrap of everything from turkey or chicken to make rich, yummy stock.
Now, I'm hungry !


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I remember once my brother-in-law was telling me a tale about someone he worked with, and said, "He is so tight, they even use the giblets from the chicken to make gravy." I didn't know what to say to this comment, so could only stammer, "But I do that. What else would you do?" I suppose I grew up making the most of whatever food we had, so it would never have occurred to me to throw away giblets and buy ready-made stock.


I think that those of us that grew up with a ration book, still make the most of every last scrap, x


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

When I am not knitting, or posting on here, there is a good chance that I may be reading. When all three come together, it is a really special moment, but it happened this morning.

For some time now, I have been reading 'War and Peace', for perhaps the third or fourth time in my life. One of the qualities of such a great novel is that it offers something new with each re-read, and it certainly did that today! I am now nearing the end - 95 percent of the way through, as my Kindle tells me - and I came upon the following passage:

'A rapturously breathless cry of children's voices filled the room. "Two, two!" they shouted.

This meant two stockings, which by a secret process known only to herself Anna Makarovna used to knit at the same time on the same needles, and which, when they were ready, she always triumphantly drew, one out of the other, in the children's presence.'

I was intrigued by this, as you can imagine. I tried to work out what the technique might have been - too early for circular needles and Magic Loop - maybe something involving two sets of dpns? As I had no internet connection, I reached for my copy of 'A History of Hand Knitting', by Richard Rutt, who, when he wrote the book, was Bishop of Leicester, once one of the centres of the English knitwear industry. He actually quoted the passage from Tolstoy, and offers a suggestion as to the method that as used, quoting from a contemporary source. 'he ensured the absolute similarity of the two stockings by knitting both at once, one inside the other,using one set of needles and two yarns at the same time. (The two stockings were kept separate by working alternately purl with the outside yarn and plain with the inner. The outer stocking was made inside out.'

I think I grasp the principle, but I think to fully understand, I may need to try for myself - probably not to the point of making a whole pair of socks, but maybe just a sample piece. Of course, if it turned out to be really easy, I might adopt it as my new method!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*PurpleFi* The trousers and top are so lovely. LM will be so pleased.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that will be the best dressed doll around! Cute as can be.


PurpleFi said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a bath!
> 
> A couple of years ago LM bought me a blank recipe bok for me to put our favourite recipes in.
> 
> Here's photos of the party dress and trousers I've made for LMs doll..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

On Craftsy or it might be Annies there is a class that teaches this. I purchased it when on sale and gave it a try and it really wasn't too difficult though I must admit the one pair I was working on I accidentally dropped a couple of stitches and THAT was difficult. Ended up frogging rather than try to pick back up. The class wasn't too much as I remember because I only buy when offered on sale.


Kathleendoris said:


> When I am not knitting, or posting on here, there is a good chance that I may be reading. When all three come together, it is a really special moment, but it happened this morning.
> 
> For some time now, I have been reading 'War and Peace', for perhaps the third or fourth time in my life. One of the qualities of such a great novel is that it offers something new with each re-read, and it certainly did that today! I am now nearing the end - 95 percent of the way through, as my Kindle tells me - and I came upon the following passage:
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Kathleendoris*, that sounds very intriguing. I have read War and Peace close on 50 years ago! Do let us know if you make a sample!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

After reading a message on Facebook from Melyn I finally made a decision to use table top Christmas trees this year instead of one big tree. This is all because of.....Sydney! LOL. Anyway, I found a nice size (4.5 ft.) one very reasonable on Amazon and ordered it. Already have a smaller one I'm going to put in the dining room and this larger one in the living room. Now, I think I'll go make some free standing lace ornaments for the smaller on using my embroidery machine.  Thanks to *Bonnie* for helping me make this decision in such a humous way. (She had sent me a post showing what surely must be Sydney's best friend and the destruction of a Christmas tree!)


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I am not knitting, or posting on here, there is a good chance that I may be reading. When all three come together, it is a really special moment, but it happened this morning.
> 
> For some time now, I have been reading 'War and Peace', for perhaps the third or fourth time in my life. One of the qualities of such a great novel is that it offers something new with each re-read, and it certainly did that today! I am now nearing the end - 95 percent of the way through, as my Kindle tells me - and I came upon the following passage:
> 
> ...


How interesting! Love to hear about knitting in literature!
I remember there being a lot of knitting in Little Women, by Louisa May Alcott---knitting for the soldiers in the U.S. Civil War, if I remember correctly. And I just recently found this poem about socks by Pablo Neruda:

vhttp://www.poemhunter.com/best-poems/pablo-neruda/ode-to-my-socks/

The last few lines echo a bit the joy of the children in the Tolstoy passage...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found it was a matter of finding out what was so tempting, that they became incautious and tripped the spring- things like bacon rind can be attached quite firmly, and cheese is not always that successful, was part of what I found out during my invasion.
> You really have my commiserations about the roof! been there had that, but internally!


Peanut butter works really well as they have to lick it off, no chance of stolen bait. That's what we always use.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> How interesting! Love to hear about knitting in literature!
> I remember there being a lot of knitting in Little Women, by Louisa May Alcott---knitting for the soldiers in the U.S. Civil War, if I remember correctly. And I just recently found this poem about socks by Pablo Neruda:
> 
> vhttp://www.poemhunter.com/best-poems/pablo-neruda/ode-to-my-socks/
> ...


What a lovely poem! I had not heard of Pablo Neruda before, but he definitely seems to appreciate knitted socks!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Report on the Chocolate Pecan Bourbon pie is in.......it makes you go mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. So good and was so easy to make.
Perfect touch of chocolate and the bourbon adds a nice touch. Two thumbs up for sure. Thanks Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have read about doing that but could see myself knitting with the wrong yarn only to have to 2 socks joined by a stitch here & there.



Kathleendoris said:


> When I am not knitting, or posting on here, there is a good chance that I may be reading. When all three come together, it is a really special moment, but it happened this morning.
> 
> For some time now, I have been reading 'War and Peace', for perhaps the third or fourth time in my life. One of the qualities of such a great novel is that it offers something new with each re-read, and it certainly did that today! I am now nearing the end - 95 percent of the way through, as my Kindle tells me - and I came upon the following passage:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I remember once my brother-in-law was telling me a tale about someone he worked with, and said, "He is so tight, they even use the giblets from the chicken to make gravy." I didn't know what to say to this comment, so could only stammer, "But I do that. What else would you do?" I suppose I grew up making the most of whatever food we had, so it would never have occurred to me to throw away giblets and buy ready-made stock.


We grew up learning how to not waste a darned thing....so I would always cook up the giblets for the stuffing, gravy or stock liver pate', etc. I remember my brothers fighting over the gizzard and heart...I was content just having them ground up for the gravy or the stuffing. Although, I do believe Mom drew the line against Rocky Mountain oysters --- I was in absolute disbelief when I learned of people eating deep fried testicles!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, we no longer have cattle, just one horse, he spends the winter outside but does have a wind fence he can cuddle up to when the wind is roaring. Except for the newborn calves the cattle spend there winter outside too. We don't get the wet snow of farther east so the cattle seem to do fine despite the cold temperatures as long as they are well fed.
My shoulder is pretty good now, still not 100% but much better than it was. The muscle on my upper arm is what gives me grief, I have been thinking of going to a massage therapist to see if that will loosen it.
Delbert has been sick with a cold all week, seemed to be getting worst, he hardly got off the couch yesterday, I think he got chilled plowing snow on Friday, the heater fan quit working 1/2 way through but he seems a little better today. I think he has managed to pass it on to me, really feeling like crap last night & today, hope it doesn't last long. DS will be comng home from work on Tuesday, if we aren't better he better go stay somewhere else because he sure doesn't want this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I am not knitting, or posting on here, there is a good chance that I may be reading. When all three come together, it is a really special moment, but it happened this morning.
> 
> For some time now, I have been reading 'War and Peace', for perhaps the third or fourth time in my life. One of the qualities of such a great novel is that it offers something new with each re-read, and it certainly did that today! I am now nearing the end - 95 percent of the way through, as my Kindle tells me - and I came upon the following passage:
> 
> ...


I've seen this method covered in other publications and also on you-tube. It's as if by magic, that the second sock appears from inside the other sock. I think it's a bit like double knitting except keeping the second ball of yarn completely separate -- I think I would have to do it twice using two very different yarns so that I could remember the inside sock from the outside sock...I'd need to do it twice to get two complete pairs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Evelyn, good to hear from you. Sorry you have been having Heath issues & what a pain to not have your glasses. I couldn't go without mine I've gotten so blind in the last few years. I hope you can get them replaced soon.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Just getting caught up after a very busy week. Now to get my cards written so I can mail them tomorrow. Then I'm going to start cutting out and sewing this years' "Grammy Jammies" for the grandkids to open on Christmas Eve. Plus Izzy and Lili are getting an extra pair each this year because they've grown out of everything they own. 2 and 4 year olds shoot up overnight! Last year Izzy wore a size 3, this year size 5 - skipped right over 4s. 

Sometime this week I also have to do some baking for the church bake sale this weekend - no granny naps for me this week! And Christmas presents to wrap! Guess I'm not sleeping until Dec. 26th. Well, I've survived in years past, I'll probably survive this year as well. 

Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! I just mailed my cards. _ Just an aside - my Last name has just one T but I am sure it will get to me with two. That is in Group 2_.

I look forward to seeing the cards arrive. Thanks again. Shirley


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen this method covered in other publications and also on you-tube. It's as if by magic, that the second sock appears from inside the other sock. I think it's a bit like double knitting except keeping the second ball of yarn completely separate -- I think I would have to do it twice using two very different yarns so that I could remember the inside sock from the outside sock...I'd need to do it twice to get two complete pairs.


I'm with you on that one. I can only knit my socks one at a time xx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I remember once my brother-in-law was telling me a tale about someone he worked with, and said, "He is so tight, they even use the giblets from the chicken to make gravy." I didn't know what to say to this comment, so could only stammer, "But I do that. What else would you do?" I suppose I grew up making the most of whatever food we had, so it would never have occurred to me to throw away giblets and buy ready-made stock.


I use the giblets cut up into very small pieces in my stuffing and always have. Mom used to use it for the gravy but Pat's Mom used it in the stuffing and we liked it - I cut them up very small and mixed them with the stuffing mix. I also added apples to my stuffing. I haven't cooked a turkey for quite a few years as we always go to my sons and prior to that we were in Arizona and the Park cooked the turkeys.
I miss my stuffing --with cold turkey breast and cranberry sauce. I am thinking about cooking a turkey roast or half a turkey and making stuffing this year. Will see.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> What a good idea doing copies for everyone xxxx


I quite agree-- was going to suggest it. Many years ago I gave each of my DGC and DDs copies of the recipes I have used for years in a notebook, all in page protectors. Each year I add a few new things or copies of things I'd forgotten to put in. Most of the recipes I had used at school so there are cut-down versions of the recipes that will just serve 2 or 3, nice for singles or couples.

I had to work at the Art Center for a couple hours today. It is only 27F outside with 15 mph north wind, very cold. I got chilled working because we are right at the door. So have been drinking hot chocolate! Feeling better.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, our sweet DH's are both so helpful but I have had the same type of experience. :XD: :XD: :XD: I asked for coconut milk and got coconut milk ice cream. Hmmmmm :lol: :lol: Think there was some desire going on in that purchase. :wink: Not forgetting the time I asked for some daffodils, first he had to ask what daffodils are, mind you he has been focused on music his whole life. Then he brought home fake daffodils, ok, they did look real, but honestly. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Reminds me of my DH who could never remember the diff between rolls and biscuits, bringing home a tube of biscuits instead of rolls; also confused cabbage and lettuce. Think "desire" had a lot to do with the biscuits! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Turkey pot pie in the oven, and there's still a bit left! Looks like turkey salad tomorrow and then it's gone. The mall was crowded but manageable. I didn't buy a thing! I just don't really need or want anything right now.

I've always used giblets for gravy and usually cook the carcass down for stock (freeze it for later) . One thing I can't stand is wasted food.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Seconded from Wales!


And thirded from the US of A. I loved Scotland when I visited there.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a bath!
> 
> A couple of years ago LM bought me a blank recipe bok for me to put our favourite recipes in.
> 
> Here's photos of the party dress and trousers I've made for LMs doll..


Those are darling. I know LM will be very happy to get them!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> After reading a message on Facebook from Melyn I finally made a decision to use table top Christmas trees this year instead of one big tree. This is all because of.....Sydney! LOL. Anyway, I found a nice size (4.5 ft.) one very reasonable on Amazon and ordered it. Already have a smaller one I'm going to put in the dining room and this larger one in the living room. Now, I think I'll go make some free standing lace ornaments for the smaller on using my embroidery machine.  Thanks to *Bonnie* for helping me make this decision in such a humous way. (She had sent me a post showing what surely must be Sydney's best friend and the destruction of a Christmas tree!)


Was that the picture of the dog saying the Christmas tree fainted? I thought of Sydney when I saw it!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Those are darling. I know LM will be very happy to get them!
> Junek


I'm give them to her tomorrow as she won a competition to design a label for a Christmas pudding. Off to bed now as it's WI knitting group here tomorrow. Night night x


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KathleenDoris-- I'm trying to figure out how to get two on the magic loop at the same time-- no, don't tell me, think I have it figured out, just need to try it.

Evelyn-- so understand about glasses, can't even walk around w/o mine but I always save the last pair so I have a backup, which is what I've been wearing since the fall.

Purple-- LM will love the doll clothes-- so sophisticated!

Rookie-- I'd have two pairs of mismatched socks as I don't figure I could make two PAIRS exactly the same size!

Melyn-- by now many of us (surely I'm not the only curious one) want to see the "bestest friend of Sydney" and ex-Christmas tree. And thanks for the reminder to turn on my outdoor tree-- metal, hanging from ceiling on front porch! I'm taking bets on how long before it gets stolen!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We grew up learning how to not waste a darned thing....so I would always cook up the giblets for the stuffing, gravy or stock liver pate', etc. I remember my brothers fighting over the gizzard and heart...I was content just having them ground up for the gravy or the stuffing. Although, I do believe Mom drew the line against Rocky Mountain oysters --- I was in absolute disbelief when I learned of people eating deep fried testicles!


A friend of mine once said about her husband eating them: "That man will eat anything!"
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, we no longer have cattle, just one horse, he spends the winter outside but does have a wind fence he can cuddle up to when the wind is roaring. Except for the newborn calves the cattle spend there winter outside too. We don't get the wet snow of farther east so the cattle seem to do fine despite the cold temperatures as long as they are well fed.
> My shoulder is pretty good now, still not 100% but much better than it was. The muscle on my upper arm is what gives me grief, I have been thinking of going to a massage therapist to see if that will loosen it.
> Delbert has been sick with a cold all week, seemed to be getting worst, he hardly got off the couch yesterday, I think he got chilled plowing snow on Friday, the heater fan quit working 1/2 way through but he seems a little better today. I think he has managed to pass it on to me, really feeling like crap last night & today, hope it doesn't last long. DS will be comng home from work on Tuesday, if we aren't better he better go stay somewhere else because he sure doesn't want this.


Praying you and your DH are soon well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just getting caught up after a very busy week. Now to get my cards written so I can mail them tomorrow. Then I'm going to start cutting out and sewing this years' "Grammy Jammies" for the grandkids to open on Christmas Eve. Plus Izzy and Lili are getting an extra pair each this year because they've grown out of everything they own. 2 and 4 year olds shoot up overnight! Last year Izzy wore a size 3, this year size 5 - skipped right over 4s.
> 
> Sometime this week I also have to do some baking for the church bake sale this weekend - no granny naps for me this week! And Christmas presents to wrap! Guess I'm not sleeping until Dec. 26th. Well, I've survived in years past, I'll probably survive this year as well.
> 
> Love and prayers, Paula


Paula, how is the newest baby, I believe it was a great-grand-daughter?
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a bath!
> 
> A couple of years ago LM bought me a blank recipe bok for me to put our favourite recipes in.
> 
> Here's photos of the party dress and trousers I've made for LMs doll..


Quite adorable. She should love the new outfit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I am not knitting, or posting on here, there is a good chance that I may be reading. When all three come together, it is a really special moment, but it happened this morning.
> 
> For some time now, I have been reading 'War and Peace', for perhaps the third or fourth time in my life. One of the qualities of such a great novel is that it offers something new with each re-read, and it certainly did that today! I am now nearing the end - 95 percent of the way through, as my Kindle tells me - and I came upon the following passage:
> 
> ...


How interesting. Would this be what they call double knitting only you cast them both off individually at the end instead of together? Amazing read. Thank you for that delicious little knitting tidbit. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> After reading a message on Facebook from Melyn I finally made a decision to use table top Christmas trees this year instead of one big tree. This is all because of.....Sydney! LOL. Anyway, I found a nice size (4.5 ft.) one very reasonable on Amazon and ordered it. Already have a smaller one I'm going to put in the dining room and this larger one in the living room. Now, I think I'll go make some free standing lace ornaments for the smaller on using my embroidery machine.  Thanks to *Bonnie* for helping me make this decision in such a humous way. (She had sent me a post showing what surely must be Sydney's best friend and the destruction of a Christmas tree!)


Think you are Sydney's bestest friend. Keeping him safe through his young years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> How interesting! Love to hear about knitting in literature!
> I remember there being a lot of knitting in Little Women, by Louisa May Alcott---knitting for the soldiers in the U.S. Civil War, if I remember correctly. And I just recently found this poem about socks by Pablo Neruda:
> 
> vhttp://www.poemhunter.com/best-poems/pablo-neruda/ode-to-my-socks/
> ...


Knitting in literature again. Wonderful and thank you so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely animals - the lion looks very sedate - i love flamingos - i keep looking for some pink plastic ones - they don't make the big ones any more. I'd put them in my containers for the flowers to grow around. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Yes Sam a cross between a zoo and a safari park


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Josephine. May we see pictures of the other doll clothes you made? LM is lucky to be getting original for her doll...her friends will be impressed.
> I'm glad you got a picture of Mr. P before he disappeared down the "rabbit hole" to Australia! Hi, Mr. P!
> Junek


She could follow him down even and visit us down here.

In Sydney airport so back in Oz. Now waiting for our flight home. Very tired after a bad sleep and very early rising, especially taking thE time difference into account. While 2 1/2 hours is not much it does mean we were up at 1.30 Adelaide time. With the early rise and time difference arrived in Sydney ready for lunch only to find it was still breakfast time!
Going to Vicky's for tea-well had a sudden change of plan. David is going to an information evening for my niece. Just got a message when we arrived to ask us to go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't remember what it costs here - forty+ cents - I'm sure someone can tell us - what does it cost to send a letter in the uk? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey. Made some more dolls clothes yesterday, I'm picking ip LM from school yomorrow so l can give them to her then.
> we are going to have a lazy day today as this wek is going to be rather busy.
> 
> June, condolences onthe loss of your friend and how lovely to share your Thanksgiving food.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chocolate - sounds like you have some high class mice. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> The best bait we have used is either bread or chocolate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> shooting the enemy.and strutting his stuff as only John Wayne can lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you eat turkey daralene? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Great that you cooked a turkey. So many wonderful things you can do with the leftovers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melyn - i''ve always wanted to try entralac - just haven't been brave enough yet. hope you get a good price for the jacket. --- sam



melyn said:


> not sure if i have already posted this or not but here is a pic of the entralac jacket I finished about 3 or 4 weeks ago, I knitted it for me but because it isent in the yarn stated (u can't get it anymore) it came out smaller than I wanted. There is 2 sizes but because I knitted the larger size last time and it was way too big I knitted the smaller size this time not taking into account it was a different yarn. I am going to ry and sell it on my craft stall next weekend at my lys who are holding a craft fair in aid of cancer research. Hugs to all lyn x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great hat sorlenna - love the colors. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Trying to catch up on my phone here --will try posting my pictures from here. I hope to get properly caught up soon. Sending good thoughts for all, especially those who have been away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always fun to play "you remember when?" --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Long day yesterday Sam. Yes we had a great Turkey Day since we did not cook but frankly I do miss the smell of the good stuff baking, roasting and the family gathering. Our drive was long but interesting. Our son was suppose to fly back from Mammoth airport to Los Angeles and then to San Diego where he lives, but the winds up to 100 mph and with the possibility of cancellation , he just tagged along and we drove him back to Irvine to catch a train down to San Diego. Well we talked a lot about the times when we would make the same trip with he and his sister when they were little and also in their teens and we would take our family ski vacation to June Lake, Tahoe or Colorado and how much we would enjoy those times. Got to remissness and laughed alot so, that made for a great end to our trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've looked at those also gwen - but decided i didn't want to sit in there and freeze while the tub empties so i could get out. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I miss being able to take a bath instead of just showering. I would LOVE to have a walk in tub. Did some pricing and whoa.....no way could I get one anytime in the near future.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness Camacho - you certainly have no moss on your shoes - you move to quickly for that. anxious to see a picture of your new house. --- sam --- what does your husband teach?



Camacho said:


> Oh yes! My daughter has given paint chips, cork samples, and linoleum samples to the builder for our new house. The weekend before Thanksgiving I was up there again and it was a very fruitful visit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't worry a moment about it kathleendoris - it is just good to hear from you - never worry about the space. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I seem to have taken over the TP. Sorry, our internet was down earlier in the day, so this is catch-up time for me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice - love the party frock. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a bath!
> 
> A couple of years ago LM bought me a blank recipe bok for me to put our favourite recipes in.
> 
> Here's photos of the party dress and trousers I've made for LMs doll..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mindy - have you been here before - i can't remember so i am going to welcome you to the knitting tea party - forgive me if I've already done this - but we are super glad you joined us and hope you stop by often - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Giblets...for sure used for stock. Can't imagine tossing them out and not using every scrap of everything from turkey or chicken to make rich, yummy stock.
> Now, I'm hungry !


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't remember what it costs here - forty+ cents - I'm sure someone can tell us - what does it cost to send a letter in the uk? --- sam


Last letter I sent to the UK cost $3.68. Am mailing one out tomorrow, will see how much the price had gone up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun kathleendoris - you will have to take a picture of your efforts for us. i loved that book - think i will have to hunt for my copy and read it again. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> When I am not knitting, or posting on here, there is a good chance that I may be reading. When all three come together, it is a really special moment, but it happened this morning.
> 
> For some time now, I have been reading 'War and Peace', for perhaps the third or fourth time in my life. One of the qualities of such a great novel is that it offers something new with each re-read, and it certainly did that today! I am now nearing the end - 95 percent of the way through, as my Kindle tells me - and I came upon the following passage:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a wonderful poem chrise - thanks for sharing. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> How interesting! Love to hear about knitting in literature!
> I remember there being a lot of knitting in Little Women, by Louisa May Alcott---knitting for the soldiers in the U.S. Civil War, if I remember correctly. And I just recently found this poem about socks by Pablo Neruda:
> 
> vhttp://www.poemhunter.com/best-poems/pablo-neruda/ode-to-my-socks/
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now you need to try the bean pie. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Report on the Chocolate Pecan Bourbon pie is in.......it makes you go mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. So good and was so easy to make.
> Perfect touch of chocolate and the bourbon adds a nice touch. Two thumbs up for sure. Thanks Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi always makes the children a pair of new pj's to wear when they go to gary's parents Christmas eve. she hasn't mentioned it this year - will have to ask her if she is making them. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Just getting caught up after a very busy week. Now to get my cards written so I can mail them tomorrow. Then I'm going to start cutting out and sewing this years' "Grammy Jammies" for the grandkids to open on Christmas Eve. Plus Izzy and Lili are getting an extra pair each this year because they've grown out of everything they own. 2 and 4 year olds shoot up overnight! Last year Izzy wore a size 3, this year size 5 - skipped right over 4s.
> 
> Sometime this week I also have to do some baking for the church bake sale this weekend - no granny naps for me this week! And Christmas presents to wrap! Guess I'm not sleeping until Dec. 26th. Well, I've survived in years past, I'll probably survive this year as well.
> 
> Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always do just a turkey breast - they are big enough - you could do a leg with them for some dark meat. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I use the giblets cut up into very small pieces in my stuffing and always have. Mom used to use it for the gravy but Pat's Mom used it in the stuffing and we liked it - I cut them up very small and mixed them with the stuffing mix. I also added apples to my stuffing. I haven't cooked a turkey for quite a few years as we always go to my sons and prior to that we were in Arizona and the Park cooked the turkeys.
> I miss my stuffing --with cold turkey breast and cranberry sauce. I am thinking about cooking a turkey roast or half a turkey and making stuffing this year. Will see.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathey, it's so good to hear from you! I'm glad you've been busy. I hope you get to go to Arizona for Christmas. We had our Thanksgiving in my husband's Great, great Grandmother's house. Definitely roughing it, but fun and good to be with our family.


kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just sitting around waiting for time to pass so I can leave to go to my delivery place in the morning. Got a round trip load (very rare) onTuesday down to GA and back with delivery Saturday morning. Long two days so have been catching up on sleep. Have been kept pretty busy the last few weeks but not complaining.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it was!


jknappva said:


> Was that the picture of the dog saying the Christmas tree fainted? I thought of Sydney when I saw it!
> Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Loved the zoo pics.
Have heard of knitting two socks like that. But I, too, am afraid I'd somehow attach wrong yarn. For me socks go fairly fast. You zoom 8" down, then slower pace for heel, then zoom out again to toe decreases. Which help toe to go fairly fast. Usually I do k2p2 to heel, then heel, then stocking stitch. This pair a tad slower as it's patterned even after heel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the picture of Sydney's best friend that Melyn sent me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww.....thank you for saying that.


Cashmeregma said:


> Think you are Sydney's bestest friend. Keeping him safe through his young years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hadn't thought about that aspect Sam. You are right; that would definitely be a drawback to them.


thewren said:


> I've looked at those also gwen - but decided i didn't want to sit in there and freeze while the tub empties so i could get out. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the picture of Sydney's best friend that Melyn sent me.


ROFLOL-- that sounds so like Sydney!! Melyn, love it. Thanks for posting it, Gwennie.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hadn't thought about that aspect Sam. You are right; that would definitely be a drawback to them.


Makes me shiver just thinking about it!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It did me too!!!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Makes me shiver just thinking about it!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Melyn, that is beautiful. I do hope it sells well.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> shooting the enemy.and strutting his stuff as only John Wayne can lol


I may have already responded to this, but :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a bath!
> 
> A couple of years ago LM bought me a blank recipe bok for me to put our favourite recipes in.
> 
> Here's photos of the party dress and trousers I've made for LMs doll..


Lovely- what a well dressed doll this is going to be! (Are they Christmas presents?)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It did me too!!!


One would need one of those racks that warms the towels and then you could snuggle up in a warm towel while waiting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of dogs, I am watching the most incredible tv series on the computer called "Dogs With Jobs." So far a greyhound that was a rescue dog and the owner gave permission to put him to sleep. Second is a Great Pyrenees dog in Canada near Alaska that guards sheep and the shepherdess from bears and wolves. Just so wonderful and such a special bond between dog and owner. Hope I can find Series I as this is Series 2.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Peanut butter works really well as they have to lick it off, no chance of stolen bait. That's what we always use.


I tried that, but it didn't work on my mice!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last letter I sent to the UK cost $3.68. Am mailing one out tomorrow, will see how much the price had gone up.


I sent 3 to the UK today and they were 2.50 cdn each. Just cards no letter. Shirley


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

thewren said:


> my goodness Camacho - you certainly have no moss on your shoes - you move to quickly for that. anxious to see a picture of your new house. --- sam --- what does your husband teach?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny gwen - i should send it to Heidi who is debating what to do - the dogs have never bothered the tree - i don't know why she is worrying this year. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the picture of Sydney's best friend that Melyn sent me.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Makes me shiver just thinking about it!!!


And it's not just the "getting out", but getting in and then the waiting time when the tub is filling, because you have to get in and shut the "door" and freeze while you wait for the tub to fill. One of our clients had one installed and only used it once, because she was just to chilled waiting for the tub to fill.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly - it's not as though we can leap over the door once the tub is filled. --- sam



machriste said:


> And it's not just the "getting out", but getting in and then the waiting time when the tub is filling, because you have to get in and shut the "door" and freeze while you wait for the tub to fill. One of our clients had one installed and only used it once, because she was just to chilled waiting for the tub to fill.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> evelyn - so good to hear from you - too bad about your glasses and i do understand about having to wait - have done that a few times for other things. how have you and dh been since we last saw you. hope you had a good thanksgiving with family and friends. --- sam --- and now i am definitely going to bed. lol


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hi Sam, We have been ok. Having issues getting his medical stuff up and running through the VA system but he finally has appointments set up. I tried to get him to just go with Medicare but he is too stubborn. I have had a few rounds of sinus infections. I am also suffering from some kind of allergy that has my ears feeling as if they are constantly full of cotton. Been 5 weeks and little improvement even after a number of meds tried. I think the next step is allergy testing to find what is giving me such trouble. 
Thanksgiving was nice. Went to my nieces house to celebrate with family. Had my DD and her family there, as was my sister and bil too, so very enjoyable. Not enough turkey leftovers for sandwiches though 

Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to bed - maybe my leg will stop aching. i think it will because the swelling will go down and that is the main culprit. it looks pretty good but if it is still red come midweek i may go in and have dr b look at it.

had a lovely lulnch with Kathy today. went to bryan - maybe fifteen miles north of here to an old diner - has been there for at least fifty years. they have good food at a reasonable price. i had a bowl of chilli anda meatloaf dinner. i should have just stuck with the chilli and maybe a tuna melt - i was mega full.

was tired when i got home so took a nap. i was going to watch tv tonight but FOOTBALL - what does my tv viewing have to be ruined by it. they should get their own channel. i recorded two hours so hopefully i will catch white collar even if it is on two different recordings. i will be very glad when football is over.

oh yes - i forgot - tinora lost Friday by one point - they were punting for two points and it veered to the left. with 18 seconds left there wasn't time to do much else. i felt really bad for the kicker - and of course gary and alex were having a "Monday morning football discussion" all weekend. thank goodness i have my own private space.

to be cold tomorrow and the rest of the week after temps in the 50's and low 60's over the weekend and it isn't even winter yet. at least we don't have any snow.

see all of you in the morning - pleasant dreams. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think medicare would be faster and easier than the va. hope it will run smoothly now. both of you take care of yourselves - hope you get your ears figured out. --- sam



EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hi Sam, We have been ok. Having issues getting his medical stuff up and running through the VA system but he finally has appointments set up. I tried to get him to just go with Medicare but he is too stubborn. I have had a few rounds of sinus infections. I am also suffering from some kind of allergy that has my ears feeling as if they are constantly full of cotton. Been 5 weeks and little improvement even after a number of meds tried. I think the next step is allergy testing to find what is giving me such trouble.
> Thanksgiving was nice. Went to my nieces house to celebrate with family. Had my DD and her family there, as was my sister and bil too, so very enjoyable. Not enough turkey leftovers for sandwiches though
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

agnescr said:


> EJS if the print is too small for you to read and also for you to type reply, hold down ctrl +alt keys and scroll up with mouse wheel to size that suits you then reverse action to bring print back to normal size when done....thats what I do when I misplace my specs.Wish I could do the same in house when I take specs of and lay them down someplace :lol:


I will have to try that when my usual method wants to play games with me...ie get too big or shrink right back down in one movement, on my laptop I just have to use the fingerpad to expand but it can be touchy. I think the bigger issue is having tired eyes when I get on here finally at the end of the day and the light from the screen is an issue as well.
Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> i would think medicare would be faster and easier than the va. hope it will run smoothly now. both of you take care of yourselves - hope you get your ears figured out. --- sam


Thank you Sam

Evelyn


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally finished catching up with all of you.
It will sure be nice Evelyn when you get new glasses. A person really gets used to using them.Love the doll clothes and that beautiful sweater. Hope it sells right away for you.
Caren, the best cookbooks and recipes should look like that. And great idea to copy recipes for the grandkids and kids. That will make a great gift.
Back to work tomorrow after my long week off. I heard that there is going to be some major changes at work so should be interesting. To much drama for me, will have to look for something else after the first of the year I think.
Have Christmas shopping to finish and cooking and baking to do. Will have to stay focused this month .
Otherwise all is well and hugs to all. Will see how feet do tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> And it's not just the "getting out", but getting in and then the waiting time when the tub is filling, because you have to get in and shut the "door" and freeze while you wait for the tub to fill. One of our clients had one installed and only used it once, because she was just to chilled waiting for the tub to fill.


It really doesn't sound like a good experience at all. Learn so many things on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> exactly - it's not as though we can leap over the door once the tub is filled. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Talk about Senior Olympics!!! That would be quite a feat.

Fell asleep during the Dogs With Jobs series, so it's up to bed for me.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Evelyn-- so understand about glasses, can't even walk around w/o mine but I always save the last pair so I have a backup, which is what I've been wearing since the fall.


I had my last pair made into sunglasses. Thankfully for that I can still drive when I need to. Just hard to wear sunglasses inside.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We grew up learning how to not waste a darned thing....so I would always cook up the giblets for the stuffing, gravy or stock liver pate', etc. I remember my brothers fighting over the gizzard and heart...I was content just having them ground up for the gravy or the stuffing. Although, I do believe Mom drew the line against Rocky Mountain oysters --- I was in absolute disbelief when I learned of people eating deep fried testicles!


I do not like the giblets so I wont add them to gravy or dressing. However DH does like them so I will fry them up just for him. As for the Rocky Mountain Oysters~~~~No Thank You.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

About the walk in tubs. My MIL had asked her plumber if one would fit in her bathroom. He said sure, no problem. Then he told her that he had other people who installed them have him go back and put things back the way they were because of complaints that it could take up to 30 minutes for it to drain. Needless to say she passed on the walk in tub.

Evelyn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> How interesting! Love to hear about knitting in literature!
> I remember there being a lot of knitting in Little Women, by Louisa May Alcott---knitting for the soldiers in the U.S. Civil War, if I remember correctly. And I just recently found this poem about socks by Pablo Neruda:
> 
> vhttp://www.poemhunter.com/best-poems/pablo-neruda/ode-to-my-socks/
> ...


That is a brilliant poem. My mother always saved things "for best" and never used them. I always thought it was a waste. They needed to be honoured by using them. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the picture of Sydney's best friend that Melyn sent me.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a brilliant poem. My mother always saved things "for best" and never used them. I always thought it was a waste. They needed to be honoured by using them. Thanks for posting.


My mum was the same. When she died l inherited a trunk full of towels that she had never used as they were too nice. Have just about wrn them out after 20 years and yesterday bought myself a lovely new bath towel.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. WI knitting here this morning and then I'll be picking LM up from school later.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely- what a well dressed doll this is going to be! (Are they Christmas presents?)


She deserves these now, but I'll probably make some more for Christmas.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purplefi, have a good time, today. It is cold and cloudy here, today. The weather was forecast as sunny. They got that wrong :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, just marking my spot. Wow, 35 pages already! Thanks again for starting us off.... I hope your hand improves, how is the banged leg?

Well I am finally getting a bit of the Christmas spirit.  The year has just gone SO fast. I took DD and Serena into town today and we saw and got a photo of Serena with Santa. She wasnt too impressed but at least she didnt cry or scream. LOL I also have started putting up a few Christmasy things. Oh and I even managed to do a little bit more shopping for gifts while in town. Nearly finished!! Yay.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> having a great grandson certainly doesn't make me feel any younger. rotflmao Rachel and Daniel were here for a little while today - brought the ultrasound pictures - they do them in 3-d now - you can really see the baby. they are excited and have all kinds of ideas. i keep reminding myself that this is their first - we'll see what happens on the second one. lol --- sam


Congratulations!! You dont need to feel any older Sam... a friend of mine who is 54 is a great grandmother!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> my arm was not set right to begin with - but having surgery - ie - having my arm rebroken and put back together with screws and etc - would not improve it any - plus it would be very painful - and at my age I'm not wont to ask for any additional pain. my range of motion it good - but i have little strength in my hand - it's a real chore doing my shirt buttons - and i am sure Arthur is around to make things more difficult. but it's usable so i am not complaining too much - it's very little compared to what some of you put up with.
> 
> the leg is healing - still red and the ankle and foot still swell - i should sit with it on a stool. i just realized i am to take the antibiotic twice a day - not just once. if all else fails - read the directions.
> 
> ...


Oh gosh Sam, the antibiotics will now work TWICE as fast. LOL :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, Southern Gal - such sad news. Prayers and hugs going out to BJ, you and the rest of your family.


From me too please....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Rookie, Tami, and Bonnie. I looked up various brands and ended up ordering one on Amazon that will be big enough to do hands and feet. Last pedi I had done I splurged and had the wax treatment on my feet and it wa glorious. Will tell DH that he just bot me my b-day present early....LOL!
> He will love it since he means he doesn't have to go shop. LOL


Good for you.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Once again I drop in as I'm off to bed.
> Had a lovely day with Julie today. Started off with a delicious breakfast at a coffee chain who Julie used to know the owner off. I had eggs Benedict
> We then headed out to the alpaca farm. They have recently had babies so extra cute. One of the babies has not been well and has needed the vet out a couple of times. She looks fine but too soon to know how she will go.
> Of course I couldn't resist yet more wool!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Keep enjoying.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the great recipes Sam. You always come up with such great ones. Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandpa!!!! How wonderful.
> 
> A Big Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes from all around the world. I am still out of town but finally had time to sit down at the computer since I woke up before DH and he is now in the shower so a little more time. I went back as soon as I got on to read all the wonderful birthday wishes and it does make the day so special to read them all.
> 
> ...


Lovely scarf on a lovely lady. Great to hear you are enjoying your birthday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I sent 3 to the UK today and they were 2.50 cdn each. Just cards no letter. Shirley


Mine almost always have letters I them, or are packages.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend, overcast and 37f at 07:29. A busy day ahead going to see about getting a Christmas tree today. Seth spent the night, he is sitting on the sofa trying to decor if he is really awake or not. 

Healing thought for those in need. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Items I finished up over the weekend along with lots of cleaning to get some decorations up. Working sure interferes with what I want to do!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> She could follow him down even and visit us down here.
> 
> In Sydney airport so back in Oz. Now waiting for our flight home. Very tired after a bad sleep and very early rising, especially taking thE time difference into account. While 2 1/2 hours is not much it does mean we were up at 1.30 Adelaide time. With the early rise and time difference arrived in Sydney ready for lunch only to find it was still breakfast time!
> Going to Vicky's for tea-well had a sudden change of plan. David is going to an information evening for my niece. Just got a message when we arrived to ask us to go.


The best part of vacations is coming home to your own bed so you can rest from the vacation. I'm looking forward to your pictures!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful work *Puplover*


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the picture of Sydney's best friend that Melyn sent me.


I love this...man's (woman's) best friend looks so innocent.
Many years ago, our cat climbed up into the tree. We always set it up in a corner and my husband would tie it to window jambs so it wouldn't fall! At that time, living in the country, we always had a real tree.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hi Sam, We have been ok. Having issues getting his medical stuff up and running through the VA system but he finally has appointments set up. I tried to get him to just go with Medicare but he is too stubborn. I have had a few rounds of sinus infections. I am also suffering from some kind of allergy that has my ears feeling as if they are constantly full of cotton. Been 5 weeks and little improvement even after a number of meds tried. I think the next step is allergy testing to find what is giving me such trouble.
> Thanksgiving was nice. Went to my nieces house to celebrate with family. Had my DD and her family there, as was my sister and bil too, so very enjoyable. Not enough turkey leftovers for sandwiches though
> 
> Evelyn


Hoping you can get your medical issues cleared up. Glad you had a good Thanksgiving.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> i was going to watch tv tonight but FOOTBALL - what does my tv viewing have to be ruined by it. they should get their own channel. i recorded two hours so hopefully i will catch white collar even if it is on two different recordings. i will be very glad when football is over.


From the ads, the NFL has their own network now-- but you've still got college and some high school games on regular TV. I'm with you, Sam-- no football in my house.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. WI knitting here this morning and then I'll be picking LM up from school later.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Hope you see the sun later today. Are you giving the doll clothes to LM today?
I'd love to see her face when she sees them.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Items I finished up over the weekend along with lots of cleaning to get some decorations up. Working sure interferes with what I want to do!


Nice work!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, overcast and 37f at 07:29. A busy day ahead going to see about getting a Christmas tree today. Seth spent the night, he is sitting on the sofa trying to decor if he is really awake or not.
> 
> Healing thought for those in need. Hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren. Wish I could send you some of our sun. But I know you wouldn't like our 70f degree temperature so I'll keep that warmth for me! LOL!
Be safe while you look for a tree. Are you getting a real one?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Items I finished up over the weekend along with lots of cleaning to get some decorations up. Working sure interferes with what I want to do!


They're lovely. Hope you're well from the "crud" you had.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> From the ads, the NFL has their own network now-- but you've still got college and some high school games on regular TV. I'm with you, Sam-- no football in my house.


And professional games, too. But there's no relief after football season, then we'll have 7 months of basketball!! I'm NOT a sports fan.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover - love the scarves -- very pretty..

PurpleFi - love the clothes for the doll---DGD is getting a very good reward for all her hard work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She deserves these now, but I'll probably make some more for Christmas.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some pictures from my sister's Black Friday blog! This was how she and MM spent Black Friday.
Enjoy!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where I was yesterday morning, at Papakura Marae. Darowil has yet to post her photos- she will be adjusting to the time change, being now back home. I took the photos deliberately, without any people- just their shoes, which are always removed, before entering the Meeting House. I could hear the speeches, but I do not know why there was the gathering.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Possibly because of Bentley???


thewren said:


> very funny gwen - i should send it to Heidi who is debating what to do - the dogs have never bothered the tree - i don't know why she is worrying this year. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you both healing thoughts and prayers EJ.


EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hi Sam, We have been ok. Having issues getting his medical stuff up and running through the VA system but he finally has appointments set up. I tried to get him to just go with Medicare but he is too stubborn. I have had a few rounds of sinus infections. I am also suffering from some kind of allergy that has my ears feeling as if they are constantly full of cotton. Been 5 weeks and little improvement even after a number of meds tried. I think the next step is allergy testing to find what is giving me such trouble.
> Thanksgiving was nice. Went to my nieces house to celebrate with family. Had my DD and her family there, as was my sister and bil too, so very enjoyable. Not enough turkey leftovers for sandwiches though
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I do so sympathise! I have had similar issues with glasses recently, so know just how it can affect every area of your life. I was lucky, in that the opticians agreed to a free replacement pair, otherwise I would have been totally out of things. I do hope that pay day comes around soon and you are able to get on with your life as you would wish to do.


I think you all might remember I had basel cell carcinoma of my nose very close to my eye about l8 months ago. It has healed quite well, (he used the skin on the bridge to cover the skin area that was removed. I have worn glasses for the past 40 years. I can't wear them now because the glasses irritate the scar and it becomes painful. i have tried two different kinds of glass with different 'noses' but neither work. I had cataract surgery 2 years ago and thankfully I can now read close up. However my distance is the problem. I passed my driving test so it doesn't actually cause me problem but I have trouble reading the writing on the tv about 8 feet away.

I have a head piece that I can put on which magnifies close up small letters but nothing for my mid distance. It is the pits. I have always had trifocals and so now that I am settled in Duncan I will see if I can find some kind of glasses that don't pinch my nose. frustrating. Mind you - he got all the cancer and it was just beside the corner of the eye so I am lucky. I am managing to read the newspaper without glasses for the first time in years but I used to have extremely good middle and long distance sight. Oh well, such is life. I am just thankful that I can see..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EJ you might look into getting your glasses as Zenni.com. I got my last ones there and I believe Pullover does too. If you have your prescription all you do is pick your frames, put in your prescription and they mail them to you. Fast and considerable savings on the glasses. I've been quite pleased with mine.


EJS said:


> I will have to try that when my usual method wants to play games with me...ie get too big or shrink right back down in one movement, on my laptop I just have to use the fingerpad to expand but it can be touchy. I think the bigger issue is having tired eyes when I get on here finally at the end of the day and the light from the screen is an issue as well.
> Evelyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful Dawn.


Pup lover said:


> Items I finished up over the weekend along with lots of cleaning to get some decorations up. Working sure interferes with what I want to do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you June. I've been trying very hard to just sit and knit when DH wants to watch a game rather than go into another room and watch something else. We spend so little time together I figure it can't hurt me to do so but sometimes I just go squirrel away in my craft room.


jknappva said:


> And professional games, too. But there's no relief after football season, then we'll have 7 months of basketball!! I'm NOT a sports fan.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern gal, Just so sorry to hear of the loss of such a young family member. My sincere sympathies and prayers for you and your family.

At the same time, how wonderful that the meeting of father and daughter took place after her abduction so many years ago. She has gained a whole new family. A miracle he found her thanks to the unusual spelling and shows one of the very positive aspects of the internet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you tried any of the little pads you can put on the nose part of glasses? You probably have but just thought I'd mention it.


Designer1234 said:


> I think you all might remember I had basel cell carcinoma of my nose very close to my eye about l8 months ago. It has healed quite well, (he used the skin on the bridge to cover the skin area that was removed. I have worn glasses for the past 40 years. I can't wear them now because the glasses irritate the scar and it becomes painful. i have tried two different kinds of glass with different 'noses' but neither work. I had cataract surgery 2 years ago and thankfully I can now read close up. However my distance is the problem. I passed my driving test so it doesn't actually cause me problem but I have trouble reading the writing on the tv about 8 feet away.
> 
> I have a head piece that I can put on which magnifies close up small letters but nothing for my mid distance. It is the pits. I have always had trifocals and so now that I am settled in Duncan I will see if I can find some kind of glasses that don't pinch my nose. frustrating. Mind you - he got all the cancer and it was just beside the corner of the eye so I am lucky. I am managing to read the newspaper without glasses for the first time in years but I used to have extremely good middle and long distance sight. Oh well, such is life. I am just thankful that I can see..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm off to get dressed and run to the post office and mail my exchange cards. Want to send a few more but first must see how much this round costs. We haven't sent out cards in several years. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm right there with you June. I've been trying very hard to just sit and knit when DH wants to watch a game rather than go into another room and watch something else. We spend so little time together I figure it can't hurt me to do so but sometimes I just go squirrel away in my craft room.


I do sit and knit, but I've learned to work on something fairly simple--all those numbers the announcers keep throwing out sometimes mess up my counts. LOL

I hope your tree solution works with Sydney. Bless him, he's so exuberant!  When our Boys were small--the first Christmas we had the cats, they were about 8 months old--I "lost" Merlin one day, only to finally see his little face up near the top of the tree! They did tip it over once, and then we anchored it to the wall (with some cotton yarn, ha). Our dog LOVED the "balls" on the tree, took them off and would toss them around if he could reach them, so we had to leave them off for a couple years. He wouldn't bother the ones that weren't round!

Back to work for me today but of course I'd rather be playing with yarn. :mrgreen: I have 3 more weeks before holiday break, and I hope I can get something done in the days after Christmas. I haven't forgotten that some of you asked for a KAL with Charlotte the Fourth, so the last week of the year, we can talk about when a good time to start will be.

I was glad to hear news of Zoe--I do hope she is well, and I wish we knew about Melody. I am sure she's super busy with her job right now, and I'm hoping that's all it is.

Everyone is in my thoughts!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello to all. I'm brrrrrr cold and need to turn up the heat. No plans for today but may go over and give Roland another treatment for his arthritis. He can't do stairs at all anymore, like how I used to be. Thank you to all who have warned against those walk-in tubs. That would be a lot of money to do and they have to undo and redo. That's a lot of "do's."

Grandma Paula and Sorlenna will be busy making pi's and how wonderful for the recipients. Great memories for all that will never be forgotten.

Julie, love the photos. So wonderful to see places of your country.

Darowil, hope you get a really good sleep and imagine you will after a bad night's sleep. I know you have seen some wonderful things.

Purple, have loads of fun with your WI ladies.

Caren, so much fun with Seth. You know how quickly they grow up and are taking full advantage of having him when you can before his own schedule is too busy. My wee ones are now almost at eye level with me. Well, the 2 older ones, and the baby is now 7. :shock: 

Sam, I could be a great grandma too if my son had married as young as DH and I did, but he waited so now we have to wait too.

EJS, sure hope you get that VA stuff sorted out, medicare, etc. For some reason my brain just doesn't wrap around that stuff and it is so important. Fortunately I have a wonderful friend who understands and when I need will help me if I get stuck.:thumbup: Of course it doesn't make it any easier when you can't read very well.

Well, I'm just too cold. Off to turn up the heat. How I would love one of the gas furnaces with a blower.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I I had cataract surgery 2 years ago and thankfully I can now read close up. However my distance is the problem. I passed my driving test so it doesn't actually cause me problem but I have trouble reading the writing on the tv about 8 feet away.
> 
> I have a head piece that I can put on which magnifies close up small letters but nothing for my mid distance. It is the pits. I have always had trifocals and so now that I am settled in Duncan I will see if I can find some kind of glasses that don't pinch my nose. frustrating. Mind you - he got all the cancer and it was just beside the corner of the eye so I am lucky. I am managing to read the newspaper without glasses for the first time in years but I used to have extremely good middle and long distance sight. Oh well, such is life. I am just thankful that I can see..


Have you asked your opthalmologist about the possibility of wearing a contact lens for distance in one eye? I had one eye for distance and one for close up for years with a contact lens in one eye and it worked wonderfully for me. It might be worth a try for you. 
Great and beautiful pictures all..loved the ones of the NZ meeting house and the quiet Thanksgiving "food court' and the horses. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ..
> 
> Julie, love the photos. So wonderful to see places of your country.
> 
> ...


Glad you like them, Daralene. I did not feel it right to post the photos I took during my weaving class though- I am going to print them and take them to class next week, when we will have the Christmas Party.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a brilliant poem. My mother always saved things "for best" and never used them. I always thought it was a waste. They needed to be honoured by using them. Thanks for posting.


My MIL was the same way, Norma, and would not use such items except ''for good'' but she never went anywhere she thought was ''good'' enough.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> exactly - it's not as though we can leap over the door once the tub is filled. --- sam


My mum bought one of those inflatable seat things for putting in the bath, the idea being that it lowered you slowly into the bath as it deflated and when you wanted to get out you just reinflated it. The getting out was okay as it inflated quite quickly, but it took an age to deflate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never heard of such a seat. I'm going to google it. It is the getting out that I have the most issues with due to knees & hips.


KateB said:


> My mum bought one of those inflatable seat things for putting in the bath, the idea being that it lowered you slowly into the bath as it deflated and when you wanted to get out you just reinflated it. The getting out was okay as it inflated quite quickly, but it took an age to deflate!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you like them, Daralene. I did not feel it right to post the photos I took during my weaving class though- I am going to print them and take them to class next week, when we will have the Christmas Party.


Is it considered ceremonial and hidden from outsiders?

I just watched the most incredible interview with a young lady who wrote the book "Dying to be Me." I had read her book but just great to see her and hear her voice and have her answer questions. Completely inspiring. Just had to share as I could so identify with her in her state prior to her death experience. Can sure use the things she learned during it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have you tried any of the little pads you can put on the nose part of glasses? You probably have but just thought I'd mention it.


It was the nose pads that gave me so much grief! :

:.

This time, I have gone for a style that has integrated nose pieces, which I find much more comfortable. Most of the currently fashionable styles seem to have the separate nose pieces onto which pads are fitted, but there is only so much pain I can take in the name of fashion.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never heard of such a seat. I'm going to google it. It is the getting out that I have the most issues with due to knees & hips.


My friend was tempted by one of these - until she found out the price!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> My MIL was the same way, Norma, and would not use such items except ''for good'' but she never went anywhere she thought was ''good'' enough.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My mom taught me to use my good things. She said who better! Even if they get broken, she felt it was better than never using and this is what she does. Bravo Mama. She did without so much of her life, at one time with only one worn out dress. These last years have not been her best physically but she is finally getting to live life the way she wants. Sadly her body inhibits her now, but still, she had some years to really enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never heard of such a seat. I'm going to google it. It is the getting out that I have the most issues with due to knees & hips.


When my knees were unbearably sore I couldn't get put pressure on them to get up. I can understand why you would have such trouble Gwen. If you can ever have a jaccuzzi outside where you can be sitting and just stand up to get out, that "might?" work better. They do cost a pretty penny though. I could have used one for sure. Now I leave the tub full and that helps support my weight but when the knees were so sore it was still impossible. My heart goes out to all of you with such pain. I know that each one of you are so Brave and face each day with courage and such a great spirit and are there for others. Thank you to all of you whether you are the caregiver, the sufferer, or in some cases, both. You are true Heroes. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

melyn said:


> not sure if i have already posted this or not but here is a pic of the entralac jacket I finished about 3 or 4 weeks ago, I knitted it for me but because it isent in the yarn stated (u can't get it anymore) it came out smaller than I wanted. There is 2 sizes but because I knitted the larger size last time and it was way too big I knitted the smaller size this time not taking into account it was a different yarn. I am going to ry and sell it on my craft stall next weekend at my lys who are holding a craft fair in aid of cancer research. Hugs to all lyn x


Beautiful sweater, looks super warm too!

Did you sell it, positive you would have, so lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is it considered ceremonial and hidden from outsiders?
> 
> I just watched the most incredible interview with a young lady who wrote the book "Dying to be Me." I had read her book but just great to see her and hear her voice and have her answer questions. Completely inspiring. Just had to share as I could so identify with her in her state prior to her death experience. Can sure use the things she learned during it.


No, I just did not feel right posting photos, when I did not ask anyone's permission. There are some magnificent cloaks in being made!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dawn, beautiful knitting. Must say that you accomplish more than me and I don't have a job outside the home. Well done.

June, your sister's photos were a great contrast to Black Friday. Loved it along with the fact that they are always so beautiful. She sounds like a very special person, but then why wouldn't she be. Look at who she has for a sister. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Designer, hope you can find a solution to not seeing everything at the various distances although some are fine. It is frustrating. I am glad though that everything is ok now with that area other than being sensitive. An answer to prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I just did not feel right posting photos, when I did not ask anyone's permission. There are some magnificent cloaks in being made!


Oh yes, only right to get permission and some might not want to be posted. My BFF absolutely does not want her photo on and I respect that. Very necessary and respectful of you. Yours is surely one of the magnificent ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful sweater, looks super warm too!
> 
> Did you sell it, positive you would have, so lovely.


I didn't realize we shared the same birthday. Hope yours was a lovely day and that you will see all the lovely joint birthday wishes that we got.

Big Hugs birthday girl.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep I can understand that....just researched it and WOWZA! Pretty pricy.....guess I'll stick to showers and just on rare occasions soaking in the tub. Anyway, just occurred to me that once I start going to the YCA they have a jacuzzi I can soak in. 



Kathleendoris said:


> My friend was tempted by one of these - until she found out the price!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We do have a hot tub outside BUT it broke and I haven't been able to get anyone to repair it. I got it about 8 years ago and sure do miss it. I've tried to get a service person to come check it out for several years and they never showed up. Not that many of them locally and to have someone come from Atlanta is ridiculously expensive. I may give it a try again on getting it repaired.


Cashmeregma said:


> When my knees were unbearably sore I couldn't get put pressure on them to get up. I can understand why you would have such trouble Gwen. If you can ever have a jaccuzzi outside where you can be sitting and just stand up to get out, that "might?" work better. They do cost a pretty penny though. I could have used one for sure. Now I leave the tub full and that helps support my weight but when the knees were so sore it was still impossible. My heart goes out to all of you with such pain. I know that each one of you are so Brave and face each day with courage and such a great spirit and are there for others. Thank you to all of you whether you are the caregiver, the sufferer, or in some cases, both. You are true Heroes. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, only right to get permission and some might not want to be posted. My BFF absolutely does not want her photo on and I respect that. Very necessary and respectful of you. Yours is surely one of the magnificent ones.


No , Daralene- I have only done two rows, I was supposed to have started my feathers yesterday, but the lady said they were too long- I personally would just have adjusted my row of weaving, to suit. I am really ahead of my personal plan- I had thought I would start mid -2015, when the bus route will take me, by a circular route, down to Papakura- so I am not worrying- I have some feathers I've been given to do at home- but I need to follow up, some day, the place where I have been told you can buy them, before 'soaping' them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep I can understand that....just researched it and WOWZA! Pretty pricy.....guess I'll stick to showers and just on rare occasions soaking in the tub. Anyway, just occurred to me that once I start going to the YCA they have a jacuzzi I can soak in.


That is wonderful. There should be a seat you can sit on while in there and it will just be the few stairs, not the trying to get up on your knees.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Black Friday blog! This was how she and MM spent Black Friday.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


What a lovely way to spend Black Friday! Much better than most. Aggie is darling.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I was yesterday morning, at Papakura Marae. Darowil has yet to post her photos- she will be adjusting to the time change, being now back home. I took the photos deliberately, without any people- just their shoes, which are always removed, before entering the Meeting House. I could hear the speeches, but I do not know why there was the gathering.


What a beautiful building. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We do have a hot tub outside BUT it broke and I haven't been able to get anyone to repair it. I got it about 8 years ago and sure do miss it. I've tried to get a service person to come check it out for several years and they never showed up. Not that many of them locally and to have someone come from Atlanta is ridiculously expensive. I may give it a try again on getting it repaired.


Oh yes, nobody wants to repair these. So hard to find someone. We thought ours was leaking and had a terrible time just getting someone to look at it. Finally found someone and it fortunately was just that I had filled it too high and the place where the overflow goes sent it out into the ceiling. :shock: :shock: :shock: Not the best design if you ask me, but they said if we needed a new one they would have to take out the cupboards to get it out and part of a wall shared by the bathroom and bedroom. :shock: :shock: I'm afraid the cost would have been way too much. Glad the problem was discovered and now I don't fill it up to the overflow hole.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Have you asked your opthalmologist about the possibility of wearing a contact lens for distance in one eye? I had one eye for distance and one for close up for years with a contact lens in one eye and it worked wonderfully for me. It might be worth a try for you.
> Great and beautiful pictures all..loved the ones of the NZ meeting house and the quiet Thanksgiving "food court' and the horses. Thanks for posting.


Lady I worked with yesterday wears contacts that are diff-- one eye near, one eye far and says she does fine with it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Black Friday blog! This was how she and MM spent Black Friday.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Perfect day by those beautiful photos :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a beautiful building. Thank you for sharing it.


Some that I know of- especially around Rotorua, are even more highly carved. I won't spoil darowil's surprise. She took photos of the Whare, from the front- most interesting!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where I was yesterday morning, at Papakura Marae. Darowil has yet to post her photos- she will be adjusting to the time change, being now back home. I took the photos deliberately, without any people- just their shoes, which are always removed, before entering the Meeting House. I could hear the speeches, but I do not know why there was the gathering.


Those are fascinating. Quite a different culture. Brilliant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fascinating. Quite a different culture. Brilliant!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, welcome. Stop by often.
Evelyn, healing energy sent your way.
Puplover, love your scarves.
Daralene, I loved the book Dying to be Me. I would have enjoyed interview.
Gwen, ill bet you will love Jacuzzi at gym. Our gym has lifts to help people get in and out of water. One for pool and o e for Jacuzzi. Feel so lucky to be able to afford gym. It is new and spacious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Lady I worked with yesterday wears contacts that are diff-- one eye near, one eye far and says she does fine with it.


that's what I have done when I had the computer, desk work and distance to deal with for my eyesight. Now I just need close and far - one eye each (monovision). Time for me to go in again, just may change places as I've not been happy with the fit or where the bifocals are located in the lens for the last pair. Think I'll spend the money on a true ophthalmologist exam and then getting the glasses from the website.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I called the only place in town I know of and they don't do the repairs but gave the number for a guy who does in a neighboring small town so I've called and left a message. Our hotel has seating for 5 so if I can get it repaired it would be fantastic. We shall see. Hoping I can get a free estimate.


Cashmeregma said:


> That is wonderful. There should be a seat you can sit on while in there and it will just be the few stairs, not the trying to get up on your knees.


 :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fascinating. Quite a different culture. Brilliant!


We visited there here with two Maori friends- it was fascinating. I love their culture. I did so many copper works of their chieftains and citizens, showing the tatoos on the faces, full tattoos for the chiefs and half - just the chin for the women.

I will take a picture of a carving the people of the Volunteer FireBrigade bought for us when we left New Zealand. I holds a place of honor in our house and has since l973.

We also have a flaxen ball, woven by the mother of one of my son's Maori friends. She was a Princess and I got to know her. She asked for one of my tooled pictures of one of her ancestors as her son told her about my work. I did a picture and before we left she gave me this flaxen woven ball that was believed to bring good karma and happiness to the home it was hung in. These balls were also used as toys by Maori Children.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just mixed up the Fast & Fabulous Fruitcake and popped it in the oven; made 2 loaves. It has to bake and hour and 25 minutes. It sure looked goos so crossing my fingers we like it.  I used the recipe as written and put in the slivered almonds. If we like it (and we probably will) I already have the ingredients to do one with pecans.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Lady I worked with yesterday wears contacts that are diff-- one eye near, one eye far and says she does fine with it.


I never thought of getting contacts! I will have to look into it. My sight changed so much with the cataract surgery - both my surgeries were difficult (only time i have ever heard of my kinds of problems) I am lucky with one eye to be able to see so I don't like to complain too much.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't realize we shared the same birthday. Hope yours was a lovely day and that you will see all the lovely joint birthday wishes that we got.
> 
> Big Hugs birthday girl.


Congratulations on your Birthday as well, sorry a bit late.

Daughter came up Sunday, she just left a couple of hours ago. Yes we both had a wonder, wonderful day. 28th was also her Birthday!! 
3 other ladies invited me to "Mrs. Mitchell's" restaurant for afternoon tea, that was truly lovely. Best scones "ANYWHERE", lol! Honestly they are.

Super busy, just catching up with KP Tea Party, as it seems to be the same situation for the past several weeks. I'm always behind with catching up.

Hugs to you too! Will post a little more later.........


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dawn, beautiful knitting. Must say that you accomplish more than me and I don't have a job outside the home. Well done.
> 
> June, your sister's photos were a great contrast to Black Friday. Loved it along with the fact that they are always so beautiful. She sounds like a very special person, but then why wouldn't she be. Look at who she has for a sister. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Designer, hope you can find a solution to not seeing everything at the various distances although some are fine. It is frustrating. I am glad though that everything is ok now with that area other than being sensitive. An answer to prayers.


Darlene, it's so sweet of you to say so. I think her back Friday was more my style than fighting over tv's or anything for that matter!
I think these were some the clearest and sharpest pictures she's taken.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a lovely way to spend Black Friday! Much better than most. Aggie is darling.


My sister said Aggie trotted right over to the fence when they pulled over. I don't think she gets many visitors during winter.
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We visited there here with two Maori friends- it was fascinating. I love their culture. I did so many copper works of their chieftains and citizens, showing the tatoos on the faces, full tattoos for the chiefs and half - just the chin for the women.
> 
> I will take a picture of a carving the people of the Volunteer FireBrigade bought for us when we left New Zealand. I holds a place of honor in our house and has since l973.
> 
> We also have a flaxen ball, woven by the mother of one of my son's Maori friends. She was a Princess and I got to know her. She asked for one of my tooled pictures of one of her ancestors as her son told her about my work. I did a picture and before we left she gave me this flaxen woven ball that was believed to bring good karma and happiness to the home it was hung in. These balls were also used as toys by Maori Children.


WOW! What a treasure.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Lady I worked with yesterday wears contacts that are diff-- one eye near, one eye far and says she does fine with it.


My sister does the same.
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Yahoo! Finally up to date with reading. Lets see if I can continue, lol!

Hugs to "ALL".


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Perfect day by those beautiful photos :thumbup:


It was beautiful...too nice to spend fighting crowds!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

June, being in nature is a fabulous way to celebrate.
Daralene, thank you. I googled Dying to be.Me and was able to get YouTube of her TED talk.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We visited there here with two Maori friends- it was fascinating. I love their culture. I did so many copper works of their chieftains and citizens, showing the tatoos on the faces, full tattoos for the chiefs and half - just the chin for the women.
> 
> I will take a picture of a carving the people of the Volunteer FireBrigade bought for us when we left New Zealand. I holds a place of honor in our house and has since l973.
> 
> We also have a flaxen ball, woven by the mother of one of my son's Maori friends. She was a Princess and I got to know her. She asked for one of my tooled pictures of one of her ancestors as her son told her about my work. I did a picture and before we left she gave me this flaxen woven ball that was believed to bring good karma and happiness to the home it was hung in. These balls were also used as toys by Maori Children.


Both are very special. The carving is absolutely beautiful!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hope you see the sun later today. Are you giving the doll clothes to LM today?
> I'd love to see her face when she sees them.
> Junek


She really loved them and posed just for you...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely....tell Little Madam that we're all proud of her accomplishments. Is that doll an American Girl doll? I have to learn all about them with the two little Granddaughters growing up quickly that they'll soon be on their Christmas wish lists.



PurpleFi said:


> She really loved them and posed just for you...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Congratulations on your Birthday as well, sorry a bit late.
> 
> Daughter came up Sunday, she just left a couple of hours ago. Yes we both had a wonder, wonderful day. 28th was also her Birthday!!
> 3 other ladies invited me to "Mrs. Mitchell's" restaurant for afternoon tea, that was truly lovely. Best scones "ANYWHERE", lol! Honestly they are.
> ...


A special Happy Birthday to your DD. Now you got the best birthday present of anyone as you got your daughter. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I will take a picture of a carving the people of the Volunteer FireBrigade bought for us when we left New Zealand. I holds a place of honor in our house and has since l973.
> 
> We also have a flaxen ball, woven by the mother of one of my son's Maori friends. She was a Princess and I got to know her.


These are both so lovely-- I can imagine the children tossing the "balls" to each other.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for any of you that like/want the strong silent type check this out - just scroll down a tiny bit. --- sam

http://www.knittingindustry.com/design/knitted-bodies/


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It has been cold, gray, and dreary all day here. Temps in the mid 30s F and a bit of a breeze at the moment. 

I think that I'll go make some tetrazzini from the left over birds I roasted for Thanksgiving. That should warm the cockles of the hearts as well as fill the tummies around the table tonight. Still have a huge lasagna pan full of dressing/stuffing left but I think I'll pass on that, with the pasta in the tetrazzini. There's also a whole pumpkin pie and a part of another left. Hope they eat it up.

Have a good rest of your day/night and perhaps I'll get back later.

Bye, y'all!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! What a treasure.


If I remember correctly (it was in the early 70's there were only four master carvers at that time.

Her name was wonderful. She was named Wicktoriana Watling after Queen Victoria. She was a direct descendant of one of the famous Maori chiefs. I had bought a book with all the great chiefs in it and he was one of them that I happened to be using for a picture.

One day I was doing a copper picture in my kitchen and my son Rob brought his friend Manu or Monu (not sure of the spelling )home. He said -"that is my great great grand fathe r"!!
I got talking to him and he introduced me to his mother who was interested in having a copper picture as Monu was correct. I always tried to make sure that my pictures were true -- I spent a lot of time with her at the museum in Auckland and I learned a lot from her. It was fascinating and we became very good friends. Monu still is in the Auckland area and he contacted us when my son Rob died. I have lost touch with her over the years.They were in grade 9 or l0 or the equivalent together and were great friends. Unusual then as usually the Maori hung out together. Rob was able to be friends with both the pakeha (white) boys as well as the maori. We didn't realize how unusual that was.

It was a wonderful learning experience for all of us. I fell in love with New Zealand. we lived on the HIbiscus coast on Stanmore Bay road - Whangaparaoa Penninsula. Pat was in the volunteer Fire Department and we made some life long friends there.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She really loved them and posed just for you...


Oh, she's such a sweetheart. Please tell her thank you for the lovely picture of her and her doll.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely....tell Little Madam that we're all proud of her accomplishments. Is that doll an American Girl doll? I have to learn all about them with the two little Granddaughters growing up quickly that they'll soon be on their Christmas wish lists.


Thank you. Don't think she's an American girl. She stands about 14.5 inches tall and has a soft body.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you that like/want the strong silent type check this out - just scroll down a tiny bit. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingindustry.com/design/knitted-bodies/


LOL!! Interesting!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, she's such a sweetheart. Please tell her thank you for the lovely picture of her and her doll.
> Junek


I will xx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, what wonderful memories. I know from experience that when you go to the memories you are right back there in the moment. Truly a rare experience. Rob must have been a very special person that they accepted him so easily.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She really loved them and posed just for you...


What a sweetheart she is and love the dolls outfit :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, I believe you are the one that told me about the book "Dying to be Me."?? The interview is at Soulsessions.org

You have to log in so I created an account. There is also a wonderful interview with a Zen Buddhist who left Japan for Hawaii and then NYC. There are also some Australian Aboriginal Healer dances and music that I loved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> She really loved them and posed just for you...


How beautiful LM is and you can see how pleased she is. Thank her for posing for Rookie and us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't remember what it costs here - forty+ cents - I'm sure someone can tell us - what does it cost to send a letter in the uk? --- sam


Ok mailed just a card today to the UK, it cost a whopping $1.25. Not so bad unless you plan on mailing a several cards.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Heidi always makes the children a pair of new pj's to wear when they go to gary's parents Christmas eve. she hasn't mentioned it this year - will have to ask her if she is making them. --- sam


I used to make mine pj's now they are just too big. The girls make or buy pj's for their bunch. The boys buy them because they just don't have time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never heard of such a seat. I'm going to google it. It is the getting out that I have the most issues with due to knees & hips.


This looks like the same one. They're expensive (over £400 new) but we managed to get a second hand one for about half of that, and later I managed to sell it again. I think it may have been called a Bath Mate or a Bath Buddy, but you'll probably get some odd things coming up on the internet when you put that in......ask me how I know!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could always do just a turkey breast - they are big enough - you could do a leg with them for some dark meat. --- sam


I use turkey breast most of the time seems how half of us don't eat meat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Don't think she's an American girl. She stands about 14.5 inches tall and has a soft body.


She's certainly well-loved. Do you follow patterns for the clothes ore wing it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What precious picture of LM.


PurpleFi said:


> She really loved them and posed just for you...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what an interesting variation on the wingspan - both are lovely. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Items I finished up over the weekend along with lots of cleaning to get some decorations up. Working sure interferes with what I want to do!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you kidding - 30° was out high today. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Wish I could send you some of our sun. But I know you wouldn't like our 70f degree temperature so I'll keep that warmth for me! LOL!
> Be safe while you look for a tree. Are you getting a real one?
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but at least baseball games are on the sports channel and do not interfere with regular tv watching. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And professional games, too. But there's no relief after football season, then we'll have 7 months of basketball!! I'm NOT a sports fan.
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's certainly well-loved. Do you follow patterns for the clothes ore wing it?


Bit of both. Get the idea from the pattern and then mess about with it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you kidding - 30° was out high today. --- sam


Sam, most of the time I bless the Gulf Stream for keeping our winter temperatures moderate. But tomorrow our high will be about 49f.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely way to spend bf - talk about stress free. --- sam --- thanks for sharing june.



jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Black Friday blog! This was how she and MM spent Black Friday.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wanted to report on the Fast & Fabulous Fruit Cake. It is scrumptious. Very different from the Claxton Fruit cakes we usually purchase. The Claxton Fruit Cake is very sticky-moist and very little cake texture. must say I am very pleased with the F & F fruit cake recipe. The Claxton cake is more the consistency of the fruit being all pressed together with very, very little cake-like texture. I don't know how else to describe it or if it is available up north or outside of the US. It is delicious; we like to eat it with sliced cheddar cheese.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw where folks were comparing temps today....it was right at 70 here....perfect and beautifully sunny.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this a mori (?) meeting house. --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> Where I was yesterday morning, at Papakura Marae. Darowil has yet to post her photos- she will be adjusting to the time change, being now back home. I took the photos deliberately, without any people- just their shoes, which are always removed, before entering the Meeting House. I could hear the speeches, but I do not know why there was the gathering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is who she is worrying about - he is in to everything - has just started walking up to something like a chair and knocking it over. i think we are getting into the terrible twos a little early. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Possibly because of Bentley???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you thought of contacts? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I think you all might remember I had basel cell carcinoma of my nose very close to my eye about l8 months ago. It has healed quite well, (he used the skin on the bridge to cover the skin area that was removed. I have worn glasses for the past 40 years. I can't wear them now because the glasses irritate the scar and it becomes painful. i have tried two different kinds of glass with different 'noses' but neither work. I had cataract surgery 2 years ago and thankfully I can now read close up. However my distance is the problem. I passed my driving test so it doesn't actually cause me problem but I have trouble reading the writing on the tv about 8 feet away.
> 
> I have a head piece that I can put on which magnifies close up small letters but nothing for my mid distance. It is the pits. I have always had trifocals and so now that I am settled in Duncan I will see if I can find some kind of glasses that don't pinch my nose. frustrating. Mind you - he got all the cancer and it was just beside the corner of the eye so I am lucky. I am managing to read the newspaper without glasses for the first time in years but I used to have extremely good middle and long distance sight. Oh well, such is life. I am just thankful that I can see..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What precious picture of LM.


ditto


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kiwifrau; I think I missed that yours was the same day as Daralene. Sounds like you had some nice celebrations. I always like stretching out birthdays as long as possible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you kiwifrau - what have you been up to? hope to see more of you in the future. ---- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful sweater, looks super warm too!
> 
> Did you sell it, positive you would have, so lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

put cling wrap over the hole - i used to have a claw foot tub and that is what i did before filling it to the brink. --- sam if i had a tub i would want one that heats and keeps the water hot so i wouldn't need to keep adding hot water.



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, nobody wants to repair these. So hard to find someone. We thought ours was leaking and had a terrible time just getting someone to look at it. Finally found someone and it fortunately was just that I had filled it too high and the place where the overflow goes sent it out into the ceiling. :shock: :shock: :shock: Not the best design if you ask me, but they said if we needed a new one they would have to take out the cupboards to get it out and part of a wall shared by the bathroom and bedroom. :shock: :shock: I'm afraid the cost would have been way too much. Glad the problem was discovered and now I don't fill it up to the overflow hole.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this a mori (?) meeting house. --- sam


Yes Sam, it is a Maori Meeting House or _Whare Nui_, they are all built to be an ancestor, usually male- but some especially on the East Coast, Ngati Porou area are named for a female ancestor. The front of the house represents the arms of the ancestor, with the ridge pole being the back-bone. The carvings continue inside in some areas- depending on how many Master Carvers happen to reside in that particular area. Te Arawa have had a School of Carving for yoinks, (now known as Te Puia) and have some of the most elaborately carved houses. Where I grew up we were on the lands of Ngati Whakaue. I was at school with many Maori children, being at a Maori Affairs school, rather than Education Department.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Shirley. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> We visited there here with two Maori friends- it was fascinating. I love their culture. I did so many copper works of their chieftains and citizens, showing the tatoos on the faces, full tattoos for the chiefs and half - just the chin for the women.
> 
> I will take a picture of a carving the people of the Volunteer FireBrigade bought for us when we left New Zealand. I holds a place of honor in our house and has since l973.
> 
> We also have a flaxen ball, woven by the mother of one of my son's Maori friends. She was a Princess and I got to know her. She asked for one of my tooled pictures of one of her ancestors as her son told her about my work. I did a picture and before we left she gave me this flaxen woven ball that was believed to bring good karma and happiness to the home it was hung in. These balls were also used as toys by Maori Children.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> It has been cold, gray, and dreary all day here. Temps in the mid 30s F and a bit of a breeze at the moment.
> 
> I think that I'll go make some tetrazzini from the left over birds I roasted for Thanksgiving. That should warm the cockles of the hearts as well as fill the tummies around the table tonight. Still have a huge lasagna pan full of dressing/stuffing left but I think I'll pass on that, with the pasta in the tetrazzini. There's also a whole pumpkin pie and a part of another left. Hope they eat it up.
> 
> ...


OOOh, turkey tetra sounds wonderful-- one of my favorites! Might just have to go buy a turkey so I can make some! Enjoy.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> good to see you kiwifrau - what have you been up to? hope to see more of you in the future. ---- sam


This is what I've been up to today! Should be cleaning but enjoyed this much better, lol!

This is the Fireplace area in my Family Room, the black panel was put there by the previous owners, then they placed an electric fireplace in the front of it. Hate it! Anyway, carried the monster away, undid the black panel thinking I could make this arrangement inside of the hollowed out area. Wrong!!!
There's no flooring, sides or top, lol! Just a chimney pipe and one lovely surprise........... A Gas line and electrical wiring. When Christmas & New Year is over, I'm going to have the Gas Company come in to quote on a gas fireplace, if it's reasonable will have one installed. If not, will have another company install a flat electric fireplace there.

After I'd celebrated with the ladies at a restaurant, went back into town to do some shopping. Bought some of the cedar pieces and large pine cones, filled a basket with clear plastic to build the height up, added the cedar then placed the Owls in as well, ha!

Behind the large Owl, also behind a piece of cedar in the hole of the chimney I put a red Cardinal.

Wanted to have my home decorated for my daughter as I plan on having Christmas at her house this year.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Friends,
I have spent all afternoon reading KTP and trying to catch up. I have two pages of notes. Should I post scomments?
I have completely missed you all. I have had a time getting my computer straight. My darling June. I am o.k. but did have a couple of really frightful days. I developed a feeling in my exophagus. The attacks would come on suddenly and it would feel like it was coated in something toxic and I would start coughing and could get air into my lungs. I was on the phone one day with my baby daughter when one happened and I could hear her screaming Moma. When it finally passed I assured her I was o.k. She was going to call 911. I truly think I was dehydrated. I started pushing fluids and keeping cough lozenges in my mouth for moisture and withing three days they passed. Jim was ready to forcefully take me to the ER.
We had a wonderful thanksgiving. My baby, Kelsey, wasnt able to come and she was on bedrest with her back and could not put weight on her leg. We ended up with six besides Jim and I. I sent tons of food home with my grandson, who is in the paramedic program. He really likes it but says he will probably go for his RN and CRNA in the future.
Carley (my 16 year old granddaughter) had us in stitches telling us about her new job at Hobby Lobby and how some people have acted (she had one customer wad up his ticket and throw it in her face because he didnt get discount he wanted). Poor baby, welcome to the world of working with the public.
I took a ton of food out to Angies Thanksgiving afternoon. She has two more steroid IVs and they will check her progress of regeneration. She has been so sick this time. 
Even after dishing all the food out, we had too much left over. We were so glad to have a hamburger for supper last night!
Cornbread is typically a southern thing. We dont have it every day but a lot of people have it with their meals. 
The recipes were wonderful Sam. Dont overdo with your arm and hand. My hands are hurting from all the pushy dishcloth knitting.65 are ready and I am threw. Now I have to crochet a few coasters Allyson has asked for and then back to my knitting of my ricochet scarf and socks.
I placed an order today for some Rozetti Polaris yarn in green that was on special and with be perfect for my Hunter Green pantsuit. I ordered four balls as I didnt know how much I needed to make a 60 scarf. This is for my Traveling Vine and I will probably make the narrow version.
My computer is working wonderfully now and I have tons of spy protection on here but it will not let me download patterns. This is so frustrating and I call AT & T once or twice a week about this. I hate to call because I am tied up for hours. It will work for a short while and then it goes back to saying because of my current security settings I am not allowed to download. We have been bothered by scammers trying to call and repair our computer and ask for money. AT&T told us to never respond to anyone on the phone as they never call. They correspond online. 
Daralene & Kiwifrau, a huge heartfelt Belated Happy Birthday! It looks like you had a wonderful day, Daralene. The scarf your grandchildren made is beautiful. They did a great job and it looks beautiful on such a lovely lady. I could not believe the disgusting comment your supposed friend made to you. You are a beautiful lady and dont you dare let anyone of this caliber make you feel otherwise.
June, my dear heart, I am so sorry you lost your friend. I am certainly lifting you up in my prayers. I know everyone of those people were touched and so greatful they were not forgotten. Sis had right idea for Black Friday and the pictures were just wonderful. She gets the best shots of everything.
Carol, Prayers continue for you and your daughter. Angie lost her first baby, so I completely empathize. Praying for healing and peace for all of you. May God wrap you in His loving arms and comfort as only He can. We are all here for you.
Aran, My sincere condolensces in the loss of Barach OKitty
Julie, Prayers continue for you and the pain you are enduring and I also am praying for the supposed eviction to be trashed. My goodness, when you live in a dwelling for so many years, it endures some damage. We live in our home, we do not have it for show.
Mary, love the idea of an album of Matthews cards. You could probably develop a website for what he has available. God has blessed him with a special talent that can serve him well in the future as well as now.
Shirley, I loved your turquoise sweater. Couldnt believe the snow. What wonderful gifts you were given by friends as well as the wonderful memories that go with them.
Josephine, have you started pain management. LM is adorable with her doll all dressed fashionably.
Jeanette, the shawl pin was gorgeous. Have you looked at the pins and rings on Etsy? Nothing as pretty as yours, but a nice and reasonably priced selection.
Kathy and Sam, congratulations on new babies that will come with the new year. Life goes on. Glad you are staying busy and safe Kathy. I do pray all goes well and you will get to spend Christmas with your Mom and Sister.
Kaye, Sorry to hear about Davids loss of digit tips. Pray for his continued safety as well as Marys.
Kermn, Welcome to our little family. Always room for another.
Southern Gal, I am so very saddened and happy to hear your news. Saddened you lost a niece and happy you gained one. I will keep BJs brother in my heart and prayers. I cant imagine finding one of my children like this. I am so sorry this happened on a day or time of Thanksgiving. God must have needed another Angel.
Caren, Prayers are being given for Amys BFs Uncle. I do wish a cure could be found for Cancer. Such a devastating disease for sure. It is so hard on loved ones. Thank you for the Butter Tart recipe.
Glennys 2, good to hear from you.
Flyty, I am so sorry you are not feeling well and the ole knee is giving you problems. I will have you on my lips in my bedtime prayers.
Norma, Congratulations on your PhD DSs accomplishments. I know you are proud. I am so sorry you are having to endure diverticulitis. I am sure you are watching your diet and following doctors orders. I pray for healthier days for you.
Evelyn, I am sorry to hear of your ear issues and that you have broken your glasses. Two of the things we need the most is our hearing and our sight.
Bonnie, you stay warm and safe in the severe weather. I will have to look up you fast and fabulous fruitcake. Is this what some of you call the Christmas cake?
Bob (Knitty Gritty 800), Welcome to our family. Good to have to join in and looking forward to hearing from you more often
Sarah Chana, Cranberry Sauce recipe sounds delicious. Thank you for sharing.
Jonibee, Good to see you posting.
Phylled 1, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
Lynn, My heart goes out to you with roof repairs. Been there and it isnt fun.Sometimes think the Golden Years have rusted.LOL!
Machristie, dont worry about cards. I am sure everyone who knows and loves you completely understands. You just make it through the holidays one day at a time. We are here for you.
Camacho, loved your post of the Chilnese restaurant and cant wait for pictures of your new home.
Mindy T, Welcome to our family. Join right in with us. This is a loving placeno meanness here.
Dawn, your knitting is beautiful. Has DH found a job.
Well best close as I have written three books. So glad to be back. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday Kiwifrau; I think I missed that yours was the same day as Daralene. Sounds like you had some nice celebrations. I always like stretching out birthdays as long as possible.


Good grief, somehow I missed several birthdays, I think. Hope they all were wonderful and that you all have many more so we can help celebrate them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> put cling wrap over the hole - i used to have a claw foot tub and that is what i did before filling it to the brink. --- sam if i had a tub i would want one that heats and keeps the water hot so i wouldn't need to keep adding hot water.


What a great idea to cover the hole. This tub is huge. Fits both DH and I both with our legs outstretched and jets to keep the water moving, so it does stay hot a long time with so much water in it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> what an interesting variation on the wingspan - both are lovely. --- sam


It's called spiral staircase Sam and its the 5th one i have done all garter stitch and easy knitting for tv watching as well as popular with my folks around here


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday to those celebrating this week. Thank you for the compliments on the knitting, these days is the only thing keeping me sane. DH is working back at the factory whilst still searching for a nursing job. He was going nuts being in the house all the time as well as driving me batty not to mention the need for money. He had an interview last Friday that sounded promising so we are keeping our fingers crossed. The factory is doing 12 hour shifts from 2 a.m. to 2p.m. i get home about 4:20 and he goes to bed at 5:30. 

We have gotten rid of our land line phone, though people are telling me that the voice mail provided by the company still answers so guess no one has gotten our old number yet. We are thinking about getting the roku box for tv or something like that. Does anyone use one of these? What do you think? Tv is just so expensive its ridiculous. We really don't go anywhere though so we have always considered it a good trade but it's one of the first to go when there money issues.

Praying for you all. Glad to hear that Zoe is ok, glad you called Julie and shared the news. Hope we hear from melody soon.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, love the pic of DGD with doll.
Betty, good to see you back on line.
Maya and I had lovely 45 minute walk. Didn't get up til 10 a.m as had trouble getting to sleep. Fm rearing ugly head.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bulldog, thank you for the kind prayers for my knee..I believe they are surely working as it is some better today. I was off, so the real test will be when I work the long day tomorrow. 
I'm going to encourage your paramedic grandson to go for his RN and then his CRNA. It is a wonderful career and though it takes long and hard hours and time to accomplish, it is well worth it, in my opinion. If he has any CRNA related questions, pm me and I will try and answer them. 
Kind thoughts and prayers for all of my knitting and crocheting friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You did such a pretty job on the fireplace decoration! Looks very festive.


kiwifrau said:


> This is what I've been up to today! Should be cleaning but enjoyed this much better, lol!
> 
> This is the Fireplace area in my Family Room, the black panel was put there by the previous owners, then they placed an electric fireplace in the front of it. Hate it! Anyway, carried the monster away, undid the black panel thinking I could make this arrangement inside of the hollowed out area. Wrong!!!
> There's no flooring, sides or top, lol! Just a chimney pipe and one lovely surprise........... A Gas line and electrical wiring. When Christmas & New Year is over, I'm going to have the Gas Company come in to quote on a gas fireplace, if it's reasonable will have one installed. If not, will have another company install a flat electric fireplace there.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Bulldog, thank you for the kind prayers for my knee..I believe they are surely working as it is some better today. I was off, so the real test will be when I work the long day tomorrow.
> I'm going to encourage your paramedic grandson to go for his RN and then his CRNA. It is a wonderful career and though it takes long and hard hours and time to accomplish, it is well worth it, in my opinion. If he has any CRNA related questions, pm me and I will try and answer them.
> Kind thoughts and prayers for all of my knitting and crocheting friends.


What is CRNA? Here we have Registered nurses & CNA certified nursing assistants but it sounds like a CRNA is above an RN?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Items I finished up over the weekend along with lots of cleaning to get some decorations up. Working sure interferes with what I want to do!


I sure understand that, when I get home I am just beat. Our boss stepped down to just a full time person, but it is going to take sometime I think for her to mentally quit pushing us. I wonder how many miles I walked in a five hour shift. Never sat down once and she had me moving inventory constantly. Came home and knitted a little but fell asleep. 
Cold today, wind chill was -26 f. When I went to work but we will be in the 40's by the weekend, what a change.
Puplover, it looks like you really have gotten a lot done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiwi, your fireplace arrangement looks great.
Gwen, I'm glad you like the cake, we love it & it's so easy.
Betty, good to hear from you, I was worried you were sick, I'm glad you have that sorted out. The fast & fabulous fruitcake is Christmas cake.
Julie & June thanks for posting the great photos.
Purple, LM looks very please with the doll clothes.

I have been feeling sick for several days, my throat is terrible & I've had a fever, went to the doctor this afternoon & got an antibiotic,, hopefully it will kick this bug soon, too much to do this time of year to be sick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Dawn, I just wish Zoe were a little more forthcoming, about things. But she told me that when things are stressful, she 'hibernates'. I am annoyed with myself that I did not think quickly enough to ask about her mother, but what is done is done. I have tried to contact Melody- but have only got voice mail- but at least she will know we are concerned.

It can be tough when people bug one. This was one of the very comforting things about my years with Fale- the easy relationship we had- 'rubbing shoulders' I used to call it, so happily. We lived day by day at home through most of the last 10 years we had together. But then he is normally a very 'laid back' soul.

Hoping indeed that the job interview works out for you both. It is great that your new job is proving rewarding.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kiwi, your fireplace arrangement looks great.
> Gwen, I'm glad you like the cake, we love it & it's so easy.
> Betty, good to hear from you, I was worried you were sick, I'm glad you have that sorted out. The fast & fabulous fruitcake is Christmas cake.
> Julie & June thanks for posting the great photos.
> ...


I wish I could post the photos of the class, but I feel it just would not be right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you checked out Netflix for TV, $9/month here & I think less in the US & lots of things to watch. There is also a new one called Shomi, I think similar to Netflix but I don't know what it costs
I hope you DH finds a job he likes soon.


Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday to those celebrating this week. Thank you for the compliments on the knitting, these days is the only thing keeping me sane. DH is working back at the factory whilst still searching for a nursing job. He was going nuts being in the house all the time as well as driving me batty not to mention the need for money. He had an interview last Friday that sounded promising so we are keeping our fingers crossed. The factory is doing 12 hour shifts from 2 a.m. to 2p.m. i get home about 4:20 and he goes to bed at 5:30.
> 
> We have gotten rid of our land line phone, though people are telling me that the voice mail provided by the company still answers so guess no one has gotten our old number yet. We are thinking about getting the roku box for tv or something like that. Does anyone use one of these? What do you think? Tv is just so expensive its ridiculous. We really don't go anywhere though so we have always considered it a good trade but it's one of the first to go when there money issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish I could post the photos of the class, but I feel it just would not be right.


I hope you can post a photo of your cloak when you are done. It sounds so interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you can post a photo of your cloak when you are done. It sounds so interesting.


That will not be a problem!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is CRNA? Here we have Registered nurses & CNA certified nursing assistants but it sounds like a CRNA is above an RN?


It is a certified registered nurse anesthetist. You will find them in the USA and territories. They are RNs from 4 year BSN schools who then must work 1-2 years in an ICU or emergency service, then apply for and be accepted into a government recognized school of anesthesia where they do 2 years of intensive training in anesthesia, then must pass a certification exam before they are issued a license to work. Each CRNA is expected to keep up on new developments and must carry malpractice insurance and recertify with 40 hours of updated training in order to continue practicing. They may work as a sole provider of anethesia care or with anesthesiologists (MD) who also have extensive training in anesthesia. As previously stated, it is a good career but very labor intensive with long hours as they also cover call for trauma and all emergency surgery or childbirths.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Having DH around doesn't normally bug me, HOWEVER with him not working, being depressed, and not doing anything to help out around the house after 2 1/2 months it was enough! Now that he's on these stinky hours, I do miss him but am also enjoying getting some things done that just didn't seem to get done when he was home 24/7

I forgot to mention that when i went to wash my hair this morning I turned the hot water in the tub on and just a trickle came out. No clue as to what the issue is worked fine for my bath last night. Had to wash my hair in the kitchen sink this morning. The fixtures on the tub are so old they are solid brass. DH is going to look at it tomorrow, unfortunately I think a plumber will be required and may have to tear into the wall.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Having DH around doesn't normally bug me, HOWEVER with him not working, being depressed, and not doing anything to help out around the house after 2 1/2 months it was enough! Now that he's on these stinky hours, I do miss him but am also enjoying getting some things done that just didn't seem to get done when he was home 24/7
> 
> I forgot to mention that when i went to wash my hair this morning I turned the hot water in the tub on and just a trickle came out. No clue as to what the issue is worked fine for my bath last night. Had to wash my hair in the kitchen sink this morning. The fixtures on the tub are so old they are solid brass. DH is going to look at it tomorrow, unfortunately I think a plumber will be required and may have to tear into the wall.


It is always something isn't it. It is hard when they don't have a job, been through that. Glad he is back working and I am sure he will find a RN job he will really enjoy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I am looking forward very much to seeing your cloak.

I've been working on hats for the grands; have 2 1/2 to go. I'm not sure which colors to make Stinkbug (eldest at 3 1/2), so I will look in the stash. Blue would really bring out his eyes. Miss R's (aka Ladybug's) will be pink & white, and Miss S's might be as well (I know she has a pink snowsuit). 

I understand Zoe's feelings, as a fellow "hibernator." I guess I always just feel that if there's nothing to be done about a thing, there's no point in talking about it, but I hope things are as well as they can be for her & her family and hope we hear from Melody soon.

Going back to my hats now--hugs & blessings.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday to those celebrating this week. Thank you for the compliments on the knitting, these days is the only thing keeping me sane. DH is working back at the factory whilst still searching for a nursing job. He was going nuts being in the house all the time as well as driving me batty not to mention the need for money. He had an interview last Friday that sounded promising so we are keeping our fingers crossed. The factory is doing 12 hour shifts from 2 a.m. to 2p.m. i get home about 4:20 and he goes to bed at 5:30.
> 
> We have gotten rid of our land line phone, though people are telling me that the voice mail provided by the company still answers so guess no one has gotten our old number yet. We are thinking about getting the roku box for tv or something like that. Does anyone use one of these? What do you think? Tv is just so expensive its ridiculous. We really don't go anywhere though so we have always considered it a good trade but it's one of the first to go when there money issues.
> 
> ...


I have "Roku".

Oh boy I absolutely "LOVE" it and believe me I am saving hundreds of $$$$$. Of course you won't get all channels that you are used to, but honestly love it and DON't miss the regular channels. I of course haven't had regular TV since I moved here Dec 4th 2013, ha! Few more days and it will be 1 year.

I of course bought the Roku to watch TV from Germany and I'm able to do this via the "Plex" Channel where the "ZDF" is available. Plus many, many other channels from all over the World. There are so many other TV stations/programs as well, dozens of US channels.

All a learning experience for me plus I've done something wrong and lately am not able to watch the "Plex" channels on the TV but can on my computer. I'm really scratching my head to find out what I've done wrong and don't have the time to sit too long trying to figure it out. Just too busy at the moment.

You have many options meaning some channels and or program's you have to pay a fee, but there are so many "Free" programs available that I'll only be paying for one or 2.

"Plex" from what I can see was a free trial for 30 days, I will have to pay $4.99 a month or by the year or a life membership, not doing anything as of yet until I have watched other channels.

Sorry I can't help you re downloading as I had a friend of a friend do this for me and don't want to bother him till the New Year as everyone is busy with Christmas etc.

Positive someone else will be able to give you more details.

Also considering giving up my landline, another chore to do in the New Year as once again all to do with saving money, ha!

Believe I paid CDN$100 approx, went with Roku's latest model thinking it's better to pay an extra $30 or whatever and have the latest.

You will need "High Speed Internet".

Good Luck.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> You did such a pretty job on the fireplace decoration! Looks very festive.


Thanks.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Having DH around doesn't normally bug me, HOWEVER with him not working, being depressed, and not doing anything to help out around the house after 2 1/2 months it was enough! Now that he's on these stinky hours, I do miss him but am also enjoying getting some things done that just didn't seem to get done when he was home 24/7
> 
> I forgot to mention that when i went to wash my hair this morning I turned the hot water in the tub on and just a trickle came out. No clue as to what the issue is worked fine for my bath last night. Had to wash my hair in the kitchen sink this morning. The fixtures on the tub are so old they are solid brass. DH is going to look at it tomorrow, unfortunately I think a plumber will be required and may have to tear into the wall.


That was sort of the picture I had.
Hopefully the water situation is not as bad as you fear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I am looking forward very much to seeing your cloak.
> 
> I've been working on hats for the grands; have 2 1/2 to go. I'm not sure which colors to make Stinkbug (eldest at 3 1/2), so I will look in the stash. Blue would really bring out his eyes. Miss R's (aka Ladybug's) will be pink & white, and Miss S's might be as well (I know she has a pink snowsuit).
> 
> ...


It will not be a speedy task- completing it, Sorlenna.
Are they the hats you have peen posting on facebook?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you checked out Netflix for TV, $9/month here & I think less in the US & lots of things to watch. There is also a new one called Shomi, I think similar to Netflix but I don't know what it costs
> I hope you DH finds a job he likes soon.


Do you still need a TV provider though? I have Roku, this all goes through the Internet. You pay the $100 or so for the little box, download and Wella up it comes on your TV. You only pay for the channels you want, or lots are "FREE".
Only had mine a few weeks so still learning to use it. But saving at least $100 a month X 12 $1,200. Thats $1,200 a year I'm saving. Yeah! Lots more for wool......

Ridiculous what the TV providers want and 90% of the channels are garbage. Well at least I think so!

Oh, there are lots and lots of Childrens channels if you have little ones or Grandchildren visiting. LOVE MINE.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will not be a speedy task- completing it, Sorlenna.
> Are they the hats you have peen posting on facebook?


Oh, I know--it is such a process you are learning, and I think it's wonderful. Yes, I posted the red/yellow ones for the little boys (on his side), and I did post one on the KTP (was it last week now?). They will all have the little ears. They're easy and fun to make.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Netflix comes through my Internet & into the Playstation, I got an old model that my son had when he bought a new upgraded one. There are no channels, just list of series & movies & documentaries, you pick what you want to watch & hit play. The current TV is ridiculous for cost when it has so many garbage programs & 1/3 of the time is commercials.

We cannot give up our landline as cell service is sketchy in our area, particularly when the leaves are on the trees. I wish they would put cell numbers in the phone book with so many people going with just cells it's hard to track people down



kiwifrau said:


> Do you still need a TV provider though? I have Roku, this all goes through the Internet. You pay the $100 or so for the little box, download and Wella up it comes on your TV. You only pay for the channels you want, or lots are "FREE".
> Only had mine a few weeks so still learning to use it. But saving at least $100 a month X 12 $1,200. Thats $1,200 a year I'm saving. Yeah! Lots more for wool......
> 
> Ridiculous what the TV providers want and 90% of the channels are garbage. Well at least I think so!
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Night "ALL", hugs all round. 
Happy Birthday to all who are celebrating today/tomorrow/yesterday or whenever. Sometimes too much to keep up with, I shall have to do like many others by making a list and adding my comments as I feel bad not commenting on everyones chats. That's life though isn't it.
To those not feeling well, get well soon and HUGS to whatever or whoever need them. Catch you all tomorrow if possible.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Netflix comes through my Internet & into the Playstation, I got an old model that my son had when he bought a new upgraded one. There are no channels, just list of series & movies & documentaries, you pick what you want to watch & hit play. The current TV is ridiculous for cost when it has so many garbage programs & 1/3 of the time is commercials.


Just saw your comment, OK so this also comes through the Internet, good to know for those who don't want to buy the Roku. 
I can also have Netflix via Roku just haven't had the time to look at it as of today. 
Technology is amazing, but at times mind boggling for me till I understand how to use whatever, lol!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I am looking forward very much to seeing your cloak.
> 
> I've been working on hats for the grands; have 2 1/2 to go. I'm not sure which colors to make Stinkbug (eldest at 3 1/2), so I will look in the stash. Blue would really bring out his eyes. Miss R's (aka Ladybug's) will be pink & white, and Miss S's might be as well (I know she has a pink snowsuit).
> 
> ...


I do the same---I call it going into my cocoon!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have tried to contact Melody- but have only got voice mail- but at least she will know we are concerned.quote]
> 
> I, too, have been trying to contact Melody through Facebook. Have even messaged a couple friends but get no response.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do the same---I call it going into my cocoon!


I can get like that also, this group has helped me so much at times.
Kiwifrau, loved your fireplace. I went out into our yard at the lake to cut cedar, we have these huge old cedar trees, the last few years the deer have chewed them up so far I can't reach any branches to cut and neither can DH. I wasn't so happy about that. So I used my blue spruce and the regular evergreens. We have been selling a lot of the little white owls in the Christmas department at the store. It is so fun to help people with their decorating for Christmas, one lady today said she had been using the same decorations for 54 years and was so tired of digging out the same ones, so she said maybe she should get a new husband and new Christmas decorations,we had a good laugh over that comment. Almost bedtime.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, it will be so interesting to see the cloak. What a process and learning experience, you are so talented and so interesting!!! A joy to know you and learn from you and everyone else.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried to contact Melody- but have only got voice mail- but at least she will know we are concerned.quote]
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julie, it will be so interesting to see the cloak. What a process and learning experience, you are so talented and so interesting!!! A joy to know you and learn from you and everyone else.


That is very kind of you, Spider- thanks for the confidence boost!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> I hope she is ok, have sure missed her and have been thinking about her. I am sure she is busy at work and working long hours. But she usually checks in with us. Always a worry when we don't hear from others.
> I have been so concerned, the young girl we had living with us for almost five months and I worked with her, left us around sept 17 and have not heard a word from her. I and many have e-mailed her and texted and I have called and she hasn't returned any calls. I know she wanted to disappear from her family but we had such a great relationship and I miss her so much and our talks.
> I worry that something is wrong, but not much I can do at this point. She knows we will always be there for her whatever happens.


That is such a worry. I know the anxiety when Mwyffanwy disappeared in the US for a number of months.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> EJ you might look into getting your glasses as Zenni.com. I got my last ones there and I believe Pullover does too. If you have your prescription all you do is pick your frames, put in your prescription and they mail them to you. Fast and considerable savings on the glasses. I've been quite pleased with mine.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Thanks for that info Gwen. I will check into it. I don't have the written prescription but will get a copy after this exam. I am due anyway so this is forcing me to take good care of my eyes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have read about doing that but could see myself knitting with the wrong yarn only to have to 2 socks joined by a stitch here & there.


same here- but did think maybe I should try it! Maybe on a childs sock. Planning on really starting to knit different types of socks for the next few months. Have a sock exhibition in APril and done hardly anything but want to do different ones. This with a photo of them in progress could be interesting. If I don't really start soon won't have to many socks to show!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back home safely. Trying to catch up with various things and in the next few days will try to start posting photos and telling a bit about them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen this method covered in other publications and also on you-tube. It's as if by magic, that the second sock appears from inside the other sock. I think it's a bit like double knitting except keeping the second ball of yarn completely separate -- I think I would have to do it twice using two very different yarns so that I could remember the inside sock from the outside sock...I'd need to do it twice to get two complete pairs.


Or use two colours and reverse them- then working with different cours but can be a pair. Like you I thought I would prefer to do two colours so could tell which I was meant to do next- and see when I went wrong (when not if you note!).
In fact I think that is what I will do-toes, heels and cuffs in one colour and rest in a different colour. And the second sock the main colour from the first for toes etc.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What precious picture of LM.


lovely granddaughter and gift!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what an interesting variation on the wingspan - both are lovely. --- sam


Puplover your scarves look lovely. Someone's going to love them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is who she is worrying about - he is in to everything - has just started walking up to something like a chair and knocking it over. i think we are getting into the terrible twos a little early. --- sam


Here comes Boisterous Bentley....... :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirley and Julie, what a lot you have both experienced of the Maori life and culture. Fascinating! Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience - and photos.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Love those snowy owls, Kiwifrau! Your decorations look very pretty.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie, sorry to hear you've got a nasty bug. I hope the antibiotic has started it's work and you are beginning to feel better. So much to do at this time of the year.!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Shirley and Julie, what a lot you have both experienced of the Maori life and culture. Fascinating! Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience - and photos.


Thanks, Lin!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The best part of vacations is coming home to your own bed so you can rest from the vacation. I'm looking forward to your pictures!
> Junek


It was nice to climb into my bed last night I must say.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Shirley* That is a wonderful story and beautiful pictures. I bet that is one of your most treasured memories. I found your post so interesting. Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> She really loved them and posed just for you...


Awww such a sweet LM :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> for any of you that like/want the strong silent type check this out - just scroll down a tiny bit. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingindustry.com/design/knitted-bodies/


Suits me :XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Suits me :XD: :XD:


Re knitted bodies and skeletons, do you remember someone posting this link? Totally mind blowing knitting. 
Edited to give the original posting as it has close ups..... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237024-1.html


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I am not sure but I think melody said she was having computer probs but couldnt replace it yet. I havent seen her post on facebook for some time either. lyn
edit i have just checked through several pages of her posts and don't think it was her bercause I couldnt find any mention of it. I do hope she is OK x lyn



Kansas g-ma said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried to contact Melody- but have only got voice mail- but at least she will know we are concerned.quote]
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, we are quite warm today, Mr P is working in the garden in just shirt sleeves, mind you I think he is digging his way to Australai, he's supposed to be getting some tree roots out. Our temp is around 13C don't know what that is in old money, but later in the week it is going down to around 5C. Keep warm., love the cat stories. xx


LOL Just let me know when he will pop up down under and I will have the cuppa ready!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> I am not sure but I think melody said she was having computer probs but couldnt replace it yet. I havent seen her post on facebook for some time either. lyn
> edit i have just checked through several pages of her posts and don't think it was her bercause I couldnt find any mention of it. I do hope she is OK x lyn


She had a lot going on, with work, the mold problem, and it is not easy when you are principle bread winner- even though the government gives Greg an income.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene - it sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. I love reading your posts.
> 
> Sam, I hope your ankle feels better - make sure you watch for infection!
> 
> ...


Beautiful orchid.... no I dont have any experience in them though. Love the apartment block/courtyard. It is wonderful that you are both happy there and not "quite" so cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear this, June- sending you a gentle, virtual hug.


And a hug from me also...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's that least we could do since we have so much. One man we've taken a Thanksgiving and Christmas meal for several years. One new resident we just took a chance and took her a meal. We really don't know her but she was so grateful. She said her daughter had died last year and she was alone on Thanksgiving. So glad we took that chance even though we didn't even know her name!
> Junek


Oh the poor thing... how lovely of you to do that for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am only up to page 10. Bed for me.... goodnight everyone. Keep safe and warm.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

[quote=Cashmeregma Hoping this gets cleared up soon. I know we spent a great deal of money getting our area repaired and it is now doing it again. :roll: Fortunately, only when there is rain going sideways and last time that was a hurricane, but we do get them. 

we dealt with this on going problem, no leaks we thought was fixed and done, then get the side ways rain, again with the leaks, finally we knew we had to getter done, so we went with a metal roof, love it to peaces. no more leaks, looks great. check around we found a guy who was very reasonable and had great credentials. they cost about the same as shingles. later work calls


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Cashmeregma Hoping this gets cleared up soon. I know we spent a great deal of money getting our area repaired and it is now doing it again. :roll: Fortunately said:
> 
> 
> > _________________________________________
> > Wow, wish we had done that. We spent a huge amount of money on 40 yr. shingles. Couldn't afford to do anything more and just finished paying for them as we have a big roof. Thank you, if we ever move that will be something we will definitely look in or if we ever get that one part of the roof done as it is separate, dropped down from the rest of the roof and has all the skylights in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Daralene, please check your emails- or let me know if I need to PM you, J.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Re knitted bodies and skeletons, do you remember someone posting this link? Totally mind blowing knitting.
> Edited to give the original posting as it has close ups..... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237024-1.html


WOW...Hard to know what to say, but that truly is some amazing and realistic knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My goodness, just found this of my friend and her daughter performing at the UN in Switzerland. Her daughter was about 4 when I moved back to the States:
OOps forgot the link. Here it is:






The sound isn't the best but you get an idea and it was for the UN. Yay Robin and Julia!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you've got a great idea here---



darowil said:


> Or use two colours and reverse them- then working with different cours but can be a pair. Like you I thought I would prefer to do two colours so could tell which I was meant to do next- and see when I went wrong (when not if you note!).
> In fact I think that is what I will do-toes, heels and cuffs in one colour and rest in a different colour. And the second sock the main colour from the first for toes etc.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Re knitted bodies and skeletons, do you remember someone posting this link? Totally mind blowing knitting.
> Edited to give the original posting as it has close ups..... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237024-1.html


Wow!!!! I haven't seen that before. It is a great piece of art work. I am amazed. Thank you for posting this otherwise I would have missed it!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is my friend's husband. They moved to Germany the same year we did and John her DH is the bassist in the band my husband conducted. This is just over 8 min. long but so interesting about learning to speak German (funny) and the many nationalities in the band and how the cultural heritages influence the band. The beginning they are just warming up but do rehears a few pieces in part of the interview:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw where folks were comparing temps today....it was right at 70 here....perfect and beautifully sunny.


We had a high of 75f Monday but things have changed today...our high MIGHT be 49f.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I've been up to today! Should be cleaning but enjoyed this much better, lol!
> 
> This is the Fireplace area in my Family Room, the black panel was put there by the previous owners, then they placed an electric fireplace in the front of it. Hate it! Anyway, carried the monster away, undid the black panel thinking I could make this arrangement inside of the hollowed out area. Wrong!!!
> There's no flooring, sides or top, lol! Just a chimney pipe and one lovely surprise........... A Gas line and electrical wiring. When Christmas & New Year is over, I'm going to have the Gas Company come in to quote on a gas fireplace, if it's reasonable will have one installed. If not, will have another company install a flat electric fireplace there.
> ...


Your decorations are original and beautiful. When tearing out things, we never know what we'll find. Good luck getting what you want!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Thanks for that info Gwen. I will check into it. I don't have the written prescription but will get a copy after this exam. I am due anyway so this is forcing me to take good care of my eyes.


Ask Dr for your measurements too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just catching up on the lives of my friends in Germany. Robin and John's daughter is apparently an Ambassador for this women's group and is traveling around the world for a year speaking for them. Hope you aren't tired of hearing about them but I thought this was worth showing. First I saw her visit in Scotland and then found the intro, so I will post this. Kate, you might be interest in the Scotland one:





Even though her parents are American and speak English at home, I think I detect a German accent in Julia. She is so cute and I know just as sweet or they wouldn't have chosen her for an Ambassador.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

June, you sure are cold for down there. Know you aren't used to it, so stay warm.

Kiwifrau, love your Christmas decorations. Beautifully done.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty, I'm so glad to see your post and I always enjoy your "books". You're one of the most caring people I know. And a good example of a good Christian.
I'm glad you solved your problem. I know how devastating dehydration can be. My daughter was in the ER twice from dehydration before she found out she had diabetes. She's very careful now to drink a lot of water.
Sounds like your family had lots of good leftovers. We shared what we had with 3 residents so we wouldn't get tired of Thanksgiving food before it was gone.
I keep you and your family in my prayers always.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday to those celebrating this week. Thank you for the compliments on the knitting, these days is the only thing keeping me sane. DH is working back at the factory whilst still searching for a nursing job. He was going nuts being in the house all the time as well as driving me batty not to mention the need for money. He had an interview last Friday that sounded promising so we are keeping our fingers crossed. The factory is doing 12 hour shifts from 2 a.m. to 2p.m. i get home about 4:20 and he goes to bed at 5:30.
> We have gotten rid of our land line phone, though people are telling me that the voice mail provided by the company still answers so guess no one has gotten our old number yet. We are thinking about getting the roku box for tv or something like that. Does anyone use one of these? What do you think? Tv is just so expensive its ridiculous. We really don't go anywhere though so we have always considered it a good trade but it's one of the first to go when there money issues.
> 
> Praying for you all. Glad to hear that Zoe is ok, glad you called Julie and shared the news. Hope we hear from melody soon.
> ...


I got rid of our landline phone several years ago. With cell phones,it was just an extra expense.
I've thought of getting a Roku, too, or something similar. If you do get one, please share how you like it.
I keep you and your DH in my prayers for good health and a job he likes for him.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is my friend's husband. They moved to Germany the same year we did and John her DH is the bassist in the band my husband conducted. This is just over 8 min. long but so interesting about learning to speak German (funny) and the many nationalities in the band and how the cultural heritages influence the band. The beginning they are just warming up but do rehears a few pieces in part of the interview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

TNS said:


> Love those snowy owls, Kiwifrau! Your decorations look very pretty.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Spider said:


> I can get like that also, this group has helped me so much at times.
> Kiwifrau, loved your fireplace. I went out into our yard at the lake to cut cedar, we have these huge old cedar trees, the last few years the deer have chewed them up so far I can't reach any branches to cut and neither can DH. I wasn't so happy about that. So I used my blue spruce and the regular evergreens. We have been selling a lot of the little white owls in the Christmas department at the store. It is so fun to help people with their decorating for Christmas, one lady today said she had been using the same decorations for 54 years and was so tired of digging out the same ones, so she said maybe she should get a new husband and new Christmas decorations,we had a good laugh over that comment. Almost bedtime.


WOW! Same decoration for 54 years, WOW again! Must admit also have a few that are several years old, not that old though.

Each year I normally buy 1 or 2 new things, this year a little more. Took 1 large bag of older ones over to one of the charity stores in town on Saturday, hopefully someone will buy them and they will bring a little Christmas cheer into their home.

Funny as when I went into the store to ask if they were still accepting donations the lady said 'yes'. Explained what I had and she said they wouldn't be interested in some paintings I had, but she would look at them. Well, lol she took a peek and said; 'oh yes we can sell that very easily'. Yes a beautiful oil painting but no longer suitable for my new home and again will look beautiful in someone elses home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! Same decoration for 54 years, WOW again! Must admit also have a few that are several years old, not that old though.
> 
> Each year I normally buy 1 or 2 new things, this year a little more. Took 1 large bag of older ones over to one of the charity stores in town on Saturday, hopefully someone will buy them and they will bring a little Christmas cheer into their home.
> 
> Funny as when I went into the store to ask if they were still accepting donations the lady said 'yes'. Explained what I had and she said they wouldn't be interested in some paintings I had, but she would look at them. Well, lol she took a peek and said; 'oh yes we can sell that very easily'. Yes a beautiful oil painting but no longer suitable for my new home and again will look beautiful in someone elses home.


Spider, that was interesting about the lady who after 54 yrs. of the same decorations, said she needed a new DH and new decorations.:XD: :XD: :XD:

Kiwifrau, a few of us are interested in that Roku. I don't understand it. Is it an online application that you download, or an attachment that you hook up? Thinking about it since you said you can watch free programs from all over the world, although some are also pay. Much less than cable though.

That is so great that she took the picture you no longer need and you can get a commission from it too, I hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Very interesting :thumbup: The second is, too. I think she has a slight accent!


Thank you for watching. I just got so excited. There is so much on You Tube about all 3 of them. I should see if the son is on there too. I remember when Julia was born and got to the talking stage, it took a little longer because she was learning 2 languages, but once she started, it was amazing. Their son was 18 months old when they moved there and it was a little confusing for him but after that phase, no problems at all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just catching up on the lives of my friends in Germany. Robin and John's daughter is apparently an Ambassador for this women's group and is traveling around the world for a year speaking for them. Hope you aren't tired of hearing about them but I thought this was worth showing. First I saw her visit in Scotland and then found the intro, so I will post this. Kate, you might be interest in the Scotland one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was interesting Daralene. I had never heard of that group, and yes I did recognise quite a few of the places in the Central Scotland video. She looks like a lovely girl and I would agree with you, there is definitely a German accent there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> That was interesting Daralene. I had never heard of that group, and yes I did recognise quite a few of the places in the Central Scotland video. She looks like a lovely girl and I would agree with you, there is definitely a German accent there.


I thought you would enjoy the Scotland part. I saw on You Tube where she got a $10,000 scholarship. I think the group is for children of expatriats. A wonderful program. I was surprised at the slight accent but perhaps they speak a lot of German at home now so the parents can continue to improve theirs.

I'm off for a while now but will check back later today.
Hugs to all. I will have to take a photo of my new coffee cup for Caren. I love, love, love it and I know we shouldn't love things, but I can't help it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spider, that was interesting about the lady who after 54 yrs. of the same decorations, said she needed a new DH and new decorations.:XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Kiwifrau, a few of us are interested in that Roku. I don't understand it. Is it an online application that you download, or an attachment that you hook up? Thinking about it since you said you can watch free programs from all over the world, although some are also pay. Much less than cable though.
> 
> That is so great that she took the picture you no longer need and you can get a commission from it too, I hope.


I bought my Roku from Walmart. Around CDN$100, you can also buy online from Roku.
It's a tiny tiny little box, they also have what they call a "streaming stick" for US$40.
Take a look at this site and you will find lots of info.
http://www.roku.com/

So far 3 of my friends (seniors) have asked their children to buy this for their Christmas present.

I honestly can't express how thrilled I am with my Roku, ha! I just love it.

Sam was once several months back remarked on his "Irobot" vacuum cleaner. He was also thrilled with his 880 that he bought, well after reading his and other KPers remarks I also bought mine. Also the Braava machine. Absolutely love these as well and highly recommend these 2 machines. What I'm trying to say is that KP Tea Party is a great place to read & learn about different things to buy, besides wool, knitting needles, machines, etc., etc.

Had thought a few more KPers would comment, perhaps later in the day more shall!

Why don't you create a new topic regarding the Roku I'm sure you will receive lots of remarks, lol.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is my friend's husband. They moved to Germany the same year we did and John her DH is the bassist in the band my husband conducted. This is just over 8 min. long but so interesting about learning to speak German (funny) and the many nationalities in the band and how the cultural heritages influence the band. The beginning they are just warming up but do rehears a few pieces in part of the interview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good late morning from Great Bend, have been busy this morning getting a few things ready for easy heat and eat meals. Then thought I'd give the navy bean pie a try. After tweaking it a little bit so I can eat it too. It is in the oven as I type. The filling tastes good pre cooked. Couldn't resist a tiny taste. I have replaced the milk with coconut milk, I simmer it down to evaporated milk consistency. Canned coconut milk is too thick, silly me could have used plain coconut creamer. Oh well! I substituted a gf pie crust and gf flour. I did use the sugar to time will experiment later if it still tastes good after cooking. 

Today's coffee and three of the books I got while in England. 

Healing hugs and thoughts to all. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot; caught up. Going to check out rook.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> I bought my Roku from Walmart. Around CDN$100, you can also buy online from Roku.
> It's a tiny tiny little box, they also have what they call a "streaming stick" for US$40.
> Take a look at this site and you will find lots of info.
> http://www.roku.com/
> ...


Thank you Kiwifau for the information on Roku and the link.

Ah the robot. I remember back when I joined mentioning mine and how it had set off the house alarm and Sam asking me what it was. Now he has a much more advanced one than I do but someday I will be able to update. I know all of Roomba owners are so glad you like yours too. Best thing is it gets under the furniture without having to move it or get down on the floor.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good late morning from Great Bend, have been busy this morning getting a few things ready for easy heat and eat meals. Then thought I'd give the navy bean pie a try. After tweaking it a little bit so I can eat it too. It is in the oven as I type. The filling tastes good pre cooked. Couldn't resist a tiny taste. I have replaced the milk with coconut milk, I simmer it down to evaporated milk consistency. Canned coconut milk is too thick, silly me could have used plain coconut creamer. Oh well! I substituted a gf pie crust and gf flour. I did use the sugar to time will experiment later if it still tastes good after cooking.
> 
> Today's coffee and three of the books I got while in England.
> 
> Healing hugs and thoughts to all. Have a wonderful day.


Good morning, Caren. Are you still getting snow?
Always a pleasure to share coffee with you. And you always have interesting things going on in your kitchen.
How's your step dad? I pray for comfort for him every day.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the coven here this morning and as one of the girls was celebrating a birthday we did cakes and scones.

healing bibes to those who need them and hugs to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the coven here this morning and as one of the girls was celebrating a birthday we did cakes and scones.
> 
> healing bibes to those who need them and hugs to all


oooo la la


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rainy day on desert. Surely needed as we have been in three year drought.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ok Sam this is for you. I have made the navy bean pie, it is our of the oven and been taste tested. It gets a thumbs up for some and a it's ok from others. But only after they found out what was in it. :roll: :shock: 
Personally I like it a bit sweet for me. I even made some in a custard dish to try it without crust. Still good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the coven here this morning and as one of the girls was celebrating a birthday we did cakes and scones.
> 
> healing bibes to those who need them and hugs to all


Happy birthday to your friend. I'm sure no one went away hungry with all those delicious goodies! 
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the coven here this morning and as one of the girls was celebrating a birthday we did cakes and scones.
> 
> healing bibes to those who need them and hugs to all


Good evening Josephine! the cakes and scones look delicious or course. Happy birthday to the birthday girl.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rainy day on desert. Surely needed as we have been in three year drought.


Glad you have gotten some much needed rain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Are you still getting snow?
> Always a pleasure to share coffee with you. And you always have interesting things going on in your kitchen.
> How's your step dad? I pray for comfort for him every day.
> Junek


Good afternoon June! I have been busy trying to get a few. Lose ends tied up before the holidays. Always a pleasure to share coffee. 
My step dad is doing oretty much the same gooddays and bad days but still with us. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

P


kiwifrau said:


> WOW! Same decoration for 54 years, WOW again! Must admit also have a few that are several years old, not that old though.
> 
> Each year I normally buy 1 or 2 new things, this year a little more. Took 1 large bag of older ones over to one of the charity stores in town on Saturday, hopefully someone will buy them and they will bring a little Christmas cheer into their home.
> 
> Funny as when I went into the store to ask if they were still accepting donations the lady said 'yes'. Explained what I had and she said they wouldn't be interested in some paintings I had, but she would look at them. Well, lol she took a peek and said; 'oh yes we can sell that very easily'. Yes a beautiful oil painting but no longer suitable for my new home and again will look beautiful in someone elses home.


I have known some of my Christmas decorations even longer than I have known my husband, and that is saying something! When my mum died, 5 years ago, my sister, brother and I divided up the family Christmas decorations between us. Many of them were bought when my brother and I were babies, so, long before my sister was even born, which makes them well over 60 years old. We will be getting them out of the attic in the next few days, so I will try to post a few pictures of the 'antiques'.

I really begin to feel that the Christmas season has started. Ever since we moved to this house, in 1987, the local Lions and Rotary Clubs have done a Christmas collection around the villages, with Santa Claus on a sleigh, pulled, disappointingly by a tractor, or a 4x4, not reindeer, accompanied by carols and festive songs. They seem to have started early this year, and tonight was the turn of our village. It is something the kids always looked out for when they were at home, and it feels right that it is still happening. They also take in the village where most of the grandchildren live, but they will not get their Santa visit for another couple of weeks.

The Christmas knits are beginning to take shape. I am not sure how many people will be on the list this year - it depends how much I can knit! The eldest daughter puts great store on hand knitted presents for herself and her girls, the rest of the family seem less bothered, so the order of priority is easy to work out.

Back to the knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Most of my decorations date from son's 1st Christmas and he is 42 but the oldest decoration is the fairy for top of tree,she is is 65 she was bought for eldest sisters 1st Christmas and I inherited her from mum,she has been on my Christmas tree every year since iI got married and there would be an outcry if she didn't appear yearly


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry

2plylace weight 50% acrylic,45% wool,5%cashmere in baby pink.there are 876 silver lined glass seed beads/6.she measures 66x33 inches 

dont know if pictures will show well, will try for some in daylight


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> 
> 2plylace weight 50% acrylic,45% wool,5%cashmere in baby pink.there are 876 silver lined glass seed beads/6.she measures 66x33 inches
> 
> dont know if pictures will show well, will try for some in daylight


Another stunning one, Agnes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for all the great recipes Sam. You always come up with such great ones. Congratulations on becoming a Great Grandpa!!!! How wonderful.
> 
> A Big Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes from all around the world. I am still out of town but finally had time to sit down at the computer since I woke up before DH and he is now in the shower so a little more time. I went back as soon as I got on to read all the wonderful birthday wishes and it does make the day so special to read them all.
> 
> ...


I will wish you happy birthday again. The scarf from the grands is beautiful, and the views are nice too! I'm glad you had such a great day.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

great photos today,would happily joined the afternoon tea,need to goo back a few pages to catch up on whats been going on


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning Dear Hearts,
I just lost a long post, so will try again.
I slept in this morning. I have be crocheting Allyson some coasters and at this stage of my life crochet seems to cause shoulder pain. Along with my back and legs, the cold weather has been fun. Jim freezes me in the winter and burns me up in the summer. Ah, such is life.
I am afraid my posts are boring for you as I tend to stay in a lot and you are my family and the place I come each day for rejuvenation, love, news, sharing, etc. I only get out when needed by the children or grandchildren, or have appointments. Rarely do I shop. I tend to do that on line most of the time and Jim has always bought the vittles. Just the way he likes it as he saves more money than I do.
Kiwi, your decorations were wonderful. Sure did get me in the spirit. We have to get our tree up this year. Jim decorates the front door and that will be it for us. We have to wait on the kids to go up in the attic for most all the decorations. Your place looks wonderful.
Spider (Linda), I am so sorry to hear of your little boarder leaving and no contact with her. I know you are worrying about her safety. We will just pray for the Angels to surround her and protect her from all harm and that she will get in touch with you soon to let you know of her well being.
Daralene, I did go to YouTube and enjoyed watching them but I cant get my sound to come on. Another thing on Jims To Do list. The young lady is pretty and the band looked as if they were having a grand time.
We talked of pecans and recipes for them, so wanted to share a few of our favorites.
MOMAS TEA TASSIES
CRUST:
1 cup all purpose (or plain) flour
1 (3 oz.) pkg cream cheese
1 stick butter (cut 1 off for filling)
Mix these ingredients well and form into about 24 balls 1 round . Place each ball into mini muffin tins. With your fingers, pat these balls into the and around the sides of each muffin tin. Set aside.
FILLING:
¾ cup sugar
¾ cup chopped nuts
Pinch salt
1 egg, beaten slightly
1 piece melted butter
1 tsp vanilla
Mix all filling ingredients well and fill each crust you have prepared.
Preheat oven to 350 degrees (dont know how to make the symbol). Bake until brown.

JIMS CANDY COATED PECANS
1 egg white
1 cup brown sugar
1 tsp. plain flour
1/8 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla
3 cups whole pecan halves
Mix all ingredients except pecans in boiler and cook on medium high until soft ball stage in reached. Remove from stove and add pecans, stirring to coat each one. Pour onto greased cookie sheet and separate each one. Bake at 250 degrees for 45 min.

MISS CALLIES PECAN TARTS OR PIE
1 stick butter
1 cup light karo syrup
1 cup sugar
3 beaten eggs
1 tsp lemon juice
1 tsp vanilla
1 Dash Salt
1 ¼ Cups Pecan Halves
Brown butter in saucepan until golden. Combine all the other ingredients and stir into butter. Our into 12 small pie tart shells or 1 ( 9) pie crust. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bake pie for 50 min and tarts for 40 min.
This recipe was given to me from the mother of one of the doctors I worked with. Each Christmas she brought the tarts to the staff and we always looked forward to their arrival.

UNBAKED FRUITCAKE BALLS
1 # crushed vanilla wafers
1 # raisins
1 qt. pecans, diced
2 cans condensed milk
Cherries to taste
Mix altogether and form into balls (about ¾-1 in size). Roll in powdered sugar
I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
> Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big science education conference. He is done all this with distance learning :thumbup:


Too bad about the shawl and spilled coffee. Congratulations to your DS! Hope you are feeling much better, very quickly!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

managed to catch this today...hope it plays


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Daralene - it sounds as if you had a lovely birthday. I love reading your posts.
> 
> Sam, I hope your ankle feels better - make sure you watch for infection!
> 
> ...


Shirley, I think you have a very thoughtful neighbor, and what a beautiful gift!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Most of my decorations date from son's 1st Christmas and he is 42 but the oldest decoration is the fairy for top of tree,she is is 65 she was bought for eldest sisters 1st Christmas and I inherited her from mum,she has been on my Christmas tree every year since iI got married and there would be an outcry if she didn't appear yearly


Our fairy is just over 40! She was purchased when the eldest daughter was a baby! I remember writing on here last year about how I am forbidden to put the much more expensive and elegant one that I bought to replace the very scruffy 'original' on the top of our tree! I tried it once, but, as you say, could not resist the outcry!

Love the shawl!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a lovely gift and a thoughtful neighbor. I'm so glad you're in such a lovely place with nice neighbors. When moving to a new building and in a new area, you can never be sure.
> I've been living here for over 9 years and since it is an independent senior building, I've lost acquaintances over the years. But I heard this morning that one of my very favorite people had passed away during the night. He was several years younger than I but had been in a wheelchair since before I knew him and in the spring had to have a leg amputated. We saw him from a distance last week and I told my daughter he really didn't look good.
> This has hit me pretty hard so forgive me for crying on your shoulders. I just have to get used to the idea that he's gone.
> Junek


I am so sorry to hear of your friend's passing, June. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good afternoon Caren. I had to stop in the middle of my post and cook hamburgers. My granddaughter takes dinner to work, so I have to be prepared for her. I loved the cup. The bean pie sounds interesting and looks somewhat like a sweet potato pie would.

Josephine, you had a feast for your friend's birthday tea. Wish I could have been there.

Oh Agnes, what a beautiful shawl. Oh, to have your skill. I love the lace shawl and someday will make a red one just for me. I cringed when I read coffee had been spilled on your wedding shawl. Were you able to salvadge it?

Off to work on these coasters. Will check back later.
Oh, it is a great idea doing all of your recipes for your children. When we were getting together a cookbook to help raise funds for the shoebox ministry, I had a time getting people to submit more than one recipe. I ended up putting all of our family favorites in that cookbook as did a friend of mine. Between the two of us, we got together a good cookbook. I bought one for my sister and each of my children and they just love it. Every recipe they could possibly want is in that book.

Can you all tell by the amount I have posted that I have missed you?
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The lights and the angel are the only things on the tree here at the moment--that was done on Friday but we have yet to get the rest onto it.  Well, I guess that will get done at some point...the tree itself is looking pretty scruffy as well. If I can find a good bargain after Christmas I may replace it; I can't even remember how old it is. :shock:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good afternoon Caren. I had to stop in the middle of my post and cook hamburgers. My granddaughter takes dinner to work, so I have to be prepared for her. I loved the cup. The bean pie sounds interesting and looks somewhat like a sweet potato pie would.

Josephine, you had a feast for your friend's birthday tea. Wish I could have been there.

Oh Agnes, what a beautiful shawl. Oh, to have your skill. I love the lace shawl and someday will make a red one just for me. I cringed when I read coffee had been spilled on your wedding shawl. Were you able to salvadge it?

Off to work on these coasters. Will check back later.
Oh, it is a great idea doing all of your recipes for your children. When we were getting together a cookbook to help raise funds for the shoebox ministry, I had a time getting people to submit more than one recipe. I ended up putting all of our family favorites in that cookbook as did a friend of mine. Between the two of us, we got together a good cookbook. I bought one for my sister and each of my children and they just love it. Every recipe they could possibly want is in that book.

Can you all tell by the amount I have posted that I have missed you?
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my one and only question is why is it sitting on a stack of eagle brand? --- sam



TNS said:


> Re knitted bodies and skeletons, do you remember someone posting this link? Totally mind blowing knitting.
> Edited to give the original posting as it has close ups..... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-237024-1.html


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> this is my first visit to the tea party - I found some recipes to try and have saved them. I especially want to try the Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie, the German Apple Pancake and the Sweet Potato Bread with Caramel - I just have to find the Aleppo pepper or a good substitute. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for some future good eats!
> 
> ...


Welcome Bob, the Knitty Gritty! You will love it here!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

This is my fairy, she has been tarted up several times,Amy fixed her up last year


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June, so sorry to hear of the death of your friend. It's always so sad...Dale's dad lived to be 89 and he said the saddest thing of all was that he was the last of his group of friends and he hated that. It's why we must always be be around people who are younger than we are so that we have many young friends to outlive us and to carry on our spirits. I saw Mandy Pantikin in an interview and he mentioned that he recites the names of all his family and friends who have died because he believes that as long as even one person remembers your name, then you live on.


What a beautiful thought.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Finished my cards for the card exchange last night; pretty pleased with them. Now about to start making the envelopes. I'm doing this because the card sizes vary and I can make the envelopes specific to each card; very easy and post office accepts them.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

curiosity begs me to ask if there was enough tea in the pot to fill all the cups. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the coven here this morning and as one of the girls was celebrating a birthday we did cakes and scones.
> 
> healing bibes to those who need them and hugs to all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - i will have to try it. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Ok Sam this is for you. I have made the navy bean pie, it is our of the oven and been taste tested. It gets a thumbs up for some and a it's ok from others. But only after they found out what was in it. :roll: :shock:
> Personally I like it a bit sweet for me. I even made some in a custard dish to try it without crust. Still good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful agnes - did you string all those beads on the yarn first? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> 
> 2plylace weight 50% acrylic,45% wool,5%cashmere in baby pink.there are 876 silver lined glass seed beads/6.she measures 66x33 inches
> 
> dont know if pictures will show well, will try for some in daylight


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Tami thanks for the list for the cards. Mine will be mailed within the next few days.
> 
> .


Shirley, you should have a PM with corrections in it also. I hope you got them in time!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> 
> 2plylace weight 50% acrylic,45% wool,5%cashmere in baby pink.there are 876 silver lined glass seed beads/6.she measures 66x33 inches
> 
> dont know if pictures will show well, will try for some in daylight


Your shawl is absolutely beautiful!! Such patience and talent!!
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> This is my fairy, she has been tarted up several times,Amy fixed her up last year


She looks pretty elegant to me! I am not sure that I would dare to 'tart up' our old lady - but I suppose if one of the daughters took on the task, that might be acceptable. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> 
> 2plylace weight 50% acrylic,45% wool,5%cashmere in baby pink.there are 876 silver lined glass seed beads/6.she measures 66x33 inches
> 
> dont know if pictures will show well, will try for some in daylight


You have done another brilliant job. Love the look with the beads


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> June, how nice of you and your daughter to share your Thanksgiving meal with others in your building. I'm so sorry about the death of your friend. Sadly, it's part of our own aging. When I orient our new employees, I always talk with them about loss and grief, because unfortunately it is a part of aging services. The people who work for us are so good at what they do, because they care so much about the people they help.
> 
> I'm having a hard time thinking about doing holiday cards this year. Normally, after I address around 100 cards to our clients and another 75 to professional contacts at work, i'm less than enthusiastic about starting in on my own at home. With Jack's death in October, It will be especially difficult to write a Christmas letter this year. So I will apologize in advance for not being a part of the KTP card exchange, but will certainly wish you all a joyous holiday season.


I can certainly see why addressing 175 cards fro work that you wouldn't feel like doing it at home, at any time! As for writing a Christmas letter, I seldom do. I am doing good to sign them! Sending you hugs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> managed to catch this today...hope it plays


My goodness!!! He's getting to be such a big boy and walking now. I'll bet he keeps everyone on their toes. He's a sweetheart.
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful agnes - did you string all those beads on the yarn first? --- sam


No Sam all added one at a time with 0.6 steel crochet hook


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your friend's passing, June. Sending you hugs.


Thank you, Tami. How is your mother?
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> managed to catch this today...hope it plays


It played perfectly, it is such fun to see all the little ones on here.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> She looks pretty elegant to me! I am not sure that I would dare to 'tart up' our old lady - but I suppose if one of the daughters took on the task, that might be acceptable. :thumbup:


All Amy did was add a tissue paper skirt some tinsel and some glitter, she will be fine for the next few years as she is always stored wrapped in tissue paper


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This is my fairy, she has been tarted up several times,Amy fixed her up last year


And she's beautiful and doesn't look her age. LOL!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Our fairy is just over 40! She was purchased when the eldest daughter was a baby! I remember writing on here last year about how I am forbidden to put the much more expensive and elegant one that I bought to replace the very scruffy 'original' on the top of our tree! I tried it once, but, as you say, could not resist the outcry!
> 
> Love the shawl!


This will be the first time in more than twenty years I will not have the angel made by the children on my tree. Seems how we do a smaller second tree I have had the same star on it for the same number of years. I have yet to buy a new one it just doesn't feel right. I tried one year to buy a new angel and star only to be told no way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a yummy looking selection of treats! I love scones and try to make them some in the winter. Don't think I've ever had the clotted creams but all of your selections look yummy.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the coven here this morning and as one of the girls was celebrating a birthday we did cakes and scones.
> 
> healing bibes to those who need them and hugs to all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these look very yummy betty - thank you for sharing. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> We talked of pecans and recipes for them, so wanted to share a few of our favorites.
> MOMAS TEA TASSIES
> JIMS CANDY COATED PECANS
> MISS CALLIES PECAN TARTS OR PIE
> UNBAKED FRUITCAKE BALLS


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This is my fairy, she has been tarted up several times,Amy fixed her up last year


She is beautiful and very well loved. A treasure for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely agnes - aren't baby's fun? --- sam



agnescr said:


> managed to catch this today...hope it plays


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnes you do such lovely work with your shawls. I am so envious. I haven't quite gotten the nerve to try one yet but am committed to doing the Farose (sp?_ shawl that Sorlennea designed. I plan to start it in January. 


agnescr said:


> Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> 
> 2plylace weight 50% acrylic,45% wool,5%cashmere in baby pink.there are 876 silver lined glass seed beads/6.she measures 66x33 inches
> 
> dont know if pictures will show well, will try for some in daylight


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And she's beautiful and doesn't look her age. LOL!
> Junek


just wished I looked as good lol.....she aint got no wrinkles


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - i will have to try it. --- sam


Do try it it sounds strange but is worth making. I used the entire can of beans instead of just the one cup called for. Was only about 1/4 cup left. 554gr/16oz can


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they certainly do look great on the shawl but what a lot of work to get them on although after a while i should think it would get easier. --- sam



agnescr said:


> No Sam all added one at a time with 0.6 steel crochet hook


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This will be the first time in more than twenty years I will not have the angel made by the children on my tree. Seems how we do a smaller second tree I have had the same star on it for the same number of years. I have yet to buy a new one it just doesn't feel right. I tried one year to buy a new angel and star only to be told no way.


funny how some things become a tradition son 2 daughters and 4 grandkids all say she has to be on the tree, I wonder who will claim her when I go...not that I plan to go for some time yet lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> funny how some things become a tradition son 2 daughters and 4 grandkids all say she has to be on the tree, I wonder who will claim her when I go...not that I plan to go for some time yet lol


That was how mine was too. I had tree uppers the children made in school as decorations on tables and on the trees. Most stayed here when they went out on their own.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm making embroidered ornaments for one of our table top trees this year. Just started making them today so can't say I'll get enough made but we shall see. I'll post pics when I get them finished.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnes you do such lovely work with your shawls. I am so envious. I haven't quite gotten the nerve to try one yet but am committed to doing the Farose (sp?_ shawl that Sorlennea designed. I plan to start it in January.


Gwen they are no more difficult than any knitting once you get the hang of the counting,( and tell all not to talk to you till you look up) mostly repeats of x number of stitches across the row,but I would recommend a life line on the lighter yarns.that shawl went from 3 stitch tab to over 500 stitches


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm making embroidered ornaments for one of our table top trees this year. Just started making them today so can't say I'll get enough made but we shall see. I'll post pics when I get them finished.


Can't wait to see what you get done.i imagine they will be spectacular.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> managed to catch this today...hope it plays


There'll be no holding him now, Agnes!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> There'll be no holding him now, Agnes!


Kate there has been no holding him back since he learned to crawl...into everything and favourite word is "up" lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> just wished I looked as good lol.....she aint got no wrinkles


Neither would you if you spent 11 months of the year wrapped in tissue paper! :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> my one and only question is why is it sitting on a stack of eagle brand? --- sam


I have no idea, Sam! You could always ask the artist.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok Sam this is for you. I have made the navy bean pie, it is our of the oven and been taste tested. It gets a thumbs up for some and a it's ok from others. But only after they found out what was in it. :roll: :shock:
> Personally I like it a bit sweet for me. I even made some in a custard dish to try it without crust. Still good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That looks yummy xx


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

We really had a busy day today with the Medicare drug plan help, both working a full day and my staying a bit extra. It felt really good as my last gal was a local real estate legend who, some 30+ years ago, agreed to tour a few apartments with my Home Management class to show what they could get for various wages, real learning experience. Even showed an apartment she'd had to evict new parents who were 2 months behind in rent but had just bought a brand new car and threw a huge pizza party for crowd of friends. Good lesson in priorities for students-- we discussed why realtor was right to do so and what parents learned (I hope). I was able to find a good plan that saved her a good bit of $$ so she was pleased. We will get good publicity from that one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> curiosity begs me to ask if there was enough tea in the pot to fill all the cups. --- sam


Several times over.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Another stunning one, Agnes!


I quite agree, it's beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This is my fairy, she has been tarted up several times,Amy fixed her up last year


There's a phrase I haven't heard for ages--that's what my grandmother used to say about women who wore makeup to church. :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

melyn said:


> not sure if i have already posted this or not but here is a pic of the entralac jacket I finished about 3 or 4 weeks ago, I knitted it for me but because it isent in the yarn stated (u can't get it anymore) it came out smaller than I wanted. There is 2 sizes but because I knitted the larger size last time and it was way too big I knitted the smaller size this time not taking into account it was a different yarn. I am going to ry and sell it on my craft stall next weekend at my lys who are holding a craft fair in aid of cancer research. Hugs to all lyn x


Oh, it's beautiful Lyn! Too bad it doesn't fit. I hope it sells, and for a nice price, too.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, have had a busy day today, bought the last presents for my grandchildren, at least i hope I have am going to check in moening lol. Went food shopping, I usually do it on-line these days but only wanted a few things so decided to actually go to the shop and as usual the few things turned into a lot of things lol.
I just finished a baby bonnet and the purple baby dress I mentioned a few days ago, it dosen't look as bad as I thought it would but I still wouldn't put a baby in that colour lol
My thoughts and prayers for all in need and hugssssssssss to all. lyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I use raisins/ pecans in mine and leave some plain.
> I take photos of reciepts all the time, great for when in waiting rooms is better than ripping the page out of the magazine.


I have been taking photos of recipes for years! I might have paper and pencil handy when out and find a recipe in a magazine, but it takes me forever to write, and this way, you get a photo of the photo along with the recipe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this book; I imagine there will someday be a bidding war as to who inherits it...LOL.


I think it would be wonderful to make copies of it, so everyone that wanted, can have a copy. What a wonderful keepsake!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> There's a phrase I haven't heard for ages--that's what my grandmother used to say about women who wore makeup to church. :XD:


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a bath!
> 
> A couple of years ago LM bought me a blank recipe bok for me to put our favourite recipes in.
> 
> Here's photos of the party dress and trousers I've made for LMs doll..


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I am not knitting, or posting on here, there is a good chance that I may be reading. When all three come together, it is a really special moment, but it happened this morning.
> 
> For some time now, I have been reading 'War and Peace', for perhaps the third or fourth time in my life. One of the qualities of such a great novel is that it offers something new with each re-read, and it certainly did that today! I am now nearing the end - 95 percent of the way through, as my Kindle tells me - and I came upon the following passage:
> 
> ...


It seems like I ran across a pattern for those somewhere a couple of years ago. I don't remember where, but it had to be online somewhere. I know I don't have a book with them in. It would be interesting to try!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It seems like I ran across a pattern for those somewhere a couple of years ago. I don't remember where, but it had to be online somewhere. I know I don't have a book with them in. It would be interesting to try!


This is what I thought of: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html I have not tried it, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, we no longer have cattle, just one horse, he spends the winter outside but does have a wind fence he can cuddle up to when the wind is roaring. Except for the newborn calves the cattle spend there winter outside too. We don't get the wet snow of farther east so the cattle seem to do fine despite the cold temperatures as long as they are well fed.
> My shoulder is pretty good now, still not 100% but much better than it was. The muscle on my upper arm is what gives me grief, I have been thinking of going to a massage therapist to see if that will loosen it.
> Delbert has been sick with a cold all week, seemed to be getting worst, he hardly got off the couch yesterday, I think he got chilled plowing snow on Friday, the heater fan quit working 1/2 way through but he seems a little better today. I think he has managed to pass it on to me, really feeling like crap last night & today, hope it doesn't last long. DS will be comng home from work on Tuesday, if we aren't better he better go stay somewhere else because he sure doesn't want this.


Bonnie, I hope you both are feeling much better now. I am way behind, as I kept going back to last week's TP! Then wondering why I wasn't finding new pages.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I just mailed my cards. _ Just an aside - my Last name has just one T but I am sure it will get to me with two. That is in Group 2_.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the cards arrive. Thanks again. Shirley


Oh Oh. I'm in trouble now. I made a few mistakes, and sent out corrections today. I'm sorry.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have had a busy day today, bought the last presents for my grandchildren, at least i hope I have am going to check in moening lol. Went food shopping, I usually do it on-line these days but only wanted a few things so decided to actually go to the shop and as usual the few things turned into a lot of things lol.
> I just finished a baby bonnet and the purple baby dress I mentioned a few days ago, it dosen't look as bad as I thought it would but I still wouldn't put a baby in that colour lol
> My thoughts and prayers for all in need and hugssssssssss to all. lyn


Purple wouldn't be my color choice for a baby dress. But the color and design is beautiful. Some babies will be well dressed! They're beautiful. You're really a fast knitter and your stitches are so even. Wish I could say the same for mine and I'm slow!!
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This is what I thought of: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html I have not tried it, though.


I remember that, but I am sure there was also an article about the same time that was about an American lady who knitted socks like that for the army during WW1 googled it but no luck so far


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have had a busy day today, bought the last presents for my grandchildren, at least i hope I have am going to check in moening lol. Went food shopping, I usually do it on-line these days but only wanted a few things so decided to actually go to the shop and as usual the few things turned into a lot of things lol.
> I just finished a baby bonnet and the purple baby dress I mentioned a few days ago, it dosen't look as bad as I thought it would but I still wouldn't put a baby in that colour lol
> My thoughts and prayers for all in need and hugssssssssss to all. lyn


Beautiful work...strange colour for a baby or is it toddler size?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the picture of Sydney's best friend that Melyn sent me.


 :lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The angel is so precious. What a wonderful thing to have her all these years. I don't even think wrapping me in tissue would help the wrinkles.
The scones and all looked wonderful. What a way to have a birthday!!!
Gwen you are always into something, now Christmas ornaments!
The shawl was beautiful. 
Betty, we love reading all you post. Makes my day. I agree this is the first place I come to after work, it helps me unwind. And to have friends from all over the world!! Pretty lucky.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Camacho said:


> David teaches college math, and tutors all levels of math, and also some physics.
> Moving quickly?! We moved into our house in Massachusetts on June 15, 1995. That will be twenty years by the time we move to Maine. It first came to me when I was a child in central Pennsylvania in the early 1960s that I would some day live in Maine. That is a long story for another time.


We love long stories!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

its new born size and yes very strange colour for a baby, just hope the customer who ordered it and chose the yarn likes it.



agnescr said:


> Beautiful work...strange colour for a baby or is it toddler size?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Black Friday blog! This was how she and MM spent Black Friday.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Beautiful and peaceful. Your sister takes such nice photos.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Agnes...Loved the video of Quinn. He will certainly keep the adults busy. Loved the shawl as well. You do some beautiful shawl knitting. It is always a pleasure to see them. 

Bulldog...I am never bored with your posts. You are family to us as well and it is always a pleasure to hear from family. Thanks for sharing the recipes as well. Someone at work gave me a similar pecan recipe. I cannot remember if I have posted it, but here it is:

Cinnamon Pecans or Almonds

1 egg white
1 tsp cold water
1 lb pecans
1/2 cup sugar or splenda
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Beat egg white until frothy, add water and other ingredients. Pour over pecans in a buttered 9 x 13 pan. Could use parchment paper instead of buttering the pan. Bake at 250*F for about 45min-1 hr. You need to check on them.

I haven't tried the recipe yet so I will want to do that with some of the pecans in my freezer.

Gwen...I will look forward to seeing some of the ornaments that you create on your machine.

I have enjoyed reading the posts on socks and seeing so many wonderful pictures. Work has been very demanding so far this week so I have been coming home very exhausted. Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks yummy xx


Thank you it tasted yummy. :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> 
> Oh my, Agnes, the shawl is stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We visited there here with two Maori friends- it was fascinating. I love their culture. I did so many copper works of their chieftains and citizens, showing the tatoos on the faces, full tattoos for the chiefs and half - just the chin for the women.
> 
> I will take a picture of a carving the people of the Volunteer FireBrigade bought for us when we left New Zealand. I holds a place of honor in our house and has since l973.
> 
> We also have a flaxen ball, woven by the mother of one of my son's Maori friends. She was a Princess and I got to know her. She asked for one of my tooled pictures of one of her ancestors as her son told her about my work. I did a picture and before we left she gave me this flaxen woven ball that was believed to bring good karma and happiness to the home it was hung in. These balls were also used as toys by Maori Children.


Such special treasures!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Dawn, you should have at least 2 emails from me. Maybe 3. Check your spam folder. If not, PM me and I will send it again.


Got them thanks!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She really loved them and posed just for you...


LM is as beautiful as her grandma! She certainly looks very pleased with her new doll clothes.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Had appt today with gyno, menopause is causing all my problems! Will have a d & c the day after Christmas and start taking the lowest dose of birth control and he said hopefully that will get me through the next year which should be long enough. Doesn't want to do a hysterectomy unless really necessary he doesn't think that it would be easy for him to do with my previous surgeries. I guess cause of scar tissue? As long as I get relief and can function every day and quit missing work I'll be happy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> This is what I've been up to today! Should be cleaning but enjoyed this much better, lol!
> 
> This is the Fireplace area in my Family Room, the black panel was put there by the previous owners, then they placed an electric fireplace in the front of it. Hate it! Anyway, carried the monster away, undid the black panel thinking I could make this arrangement inside of the hollowed out area. Wrong!!!
> There's no flooring, sides or top, lol! Just a chimney pipe and one lovely surprise........... A Gas line and electrical wiring. When Christmas & New Year is over, I'm going to have the Gas Company come in to quote on a gas fireplace, if it's reasonable will have one installed. If not, will have another company install a flat electric fireplace there.
> ...


You do a beautiful job decorating! I have the worst luck with any type of "flower" arrangement. Looks like Arriana would have done it when I do them! I hope you can get a good price for putting in a gas fire. I would love one, but where we would have to run the line for it is almost impossible.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I have spent all afternoon reading KTP and trying to catch up. I have two pages of notes. Should I post scomments?
> I have completely missed you all. I have had a time getting my computer straight. My darling June. I am o.k. but did have a couple of really frightful days. I developed a feeling in my exophagus. The attacks would come on suddenly and it would feel like it was coated in something toxic and I would start coughing and could get air into my lungs. I was on the phone one day with my baby daughter when one happened and I could hear her screaming Moma. When it finally passed I assured her I was o.k. She was going to call 911. I truly think I was dehydrated. I started pushing fluids and keeping cough lozenges in my mouth for moisture and withing three days they passed. Jim was ready to forcefully take me to the ER.
> We had a wonderful thanksgiving. My baby, Kelsey, wasnt able to come and she was on bedrest with her back and could not put weight on her leg. We ended up with six besides Jim and I. I sent tons of food home with my grandson, who is in the paramedic program. He really likes it but says he will probably go for his RN and CRNA in the future.
> ...


Betty, you might ask if there is a setting that allows only certain programs thru the security settings. If there is anything on Ravelry that you want, perhaps we can download it for you and copy it to a word document that can be attached to an email for you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the coven here this morning and as one of the girls was celebrating a birthday we did cakes and scones.
> 
> healing bibes to those who need them and hugs to all


Congrats to the Birthday Gal, looks as though you have spoilt her and I'm sure so deserves it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kiwi, your fireplace arrangement looks great.
> Gwen, I'm glad you like the cake, we love it & it's so easy.
> Betty, good to hear from you, I was worried you were sick, I'm glad you have that sorted out. The fast & fabulous fruitcake is Christmas cake.
> Julie & June thanks for posting the great photos.
> ...


Glad you went to the dr. Hope you are better soon.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have had a busy day today, bought the last presents for my grandchildren, at least i hope I have am going to check in moening lol. Went food shopping, I usually do it on-line these days but only wanted a few things so decided to actually go to the shop and as usual the few things turned into a lot of things lol.
> I just finished a baby bonnet and the purple baby dress I mentioned a few days ago, it dosen't look as bad as I thought it would but I still wouldn't put a baby in that colour lol
> My thoughts and prayers for all in need and hugssssssssss to all. lyn


Very Pretty, your Grandchildren will be thrilled. Personally I love the purple babies dress.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

As you can see I'm home again from shopping.............
Had hoped to've found a pair of slacks for one of my luncheons this Thursday, did find one but when I tried them on saw that a thread was pulled and ran just about all the way around the thigh area. Was disappointed, but just wasn't meant to be.
Will go to another town tomorrow and hopefully will find something.

Message on my phone when I arrived home, seems our Phases Christmas Supper is to be in a nice restaurant and has been suggested that we wear a sparkle long evening dress. Oh dear, I don't own one and hate the thought of buying one for just one occasion. Shall take a quick peek in my closet to see if I have anything to wear, if not it will be long slacks and a sparkle sweater. I haven't needed a long evening dress in over 20 years. Going to pop into some 2nd hand stores see if they have something.
Nearly 8.30pm and haven't eaten so better have something before I go to bed.
Enjoy your day/evening everyone, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> There's a phrase I haven't heard for ages--that's what my grandmother used to say about women who wore makeup to church. :XD:


I hear ladies that hang around truck stops called tarts. My grandma used to call some of my uncles girlfriends tarts. They were :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have had a busy day today, bought the last presents for my grandchildren, at least i hope I have am going to check in moening lol. Went food shopping, I usually do it on-line these days but only wanted a few things so decided to actually go to the shop and as usual the few things turned into a lot of things lol.
> I just finished a baby bonnet and the purple baby dress I mentioned a few days ago, it dosen't look as bad as I thought it would but I still wouldn't put a baby in that colour lol
> My thoughts and prayers for all in need and hugssssssssss to all. lyn


I do that when I go to the shops, lately I like to send Jamie. She gets just what is on the list. 
Love the bonnet and the dress. Oh it will look nice one a baby pared with a nice white jumper and tights. The pattern of the dress is really nice.
Hugs back to you xx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> 
> 2plylace weight 50% acrylic,45% wool,5%cashmere in baby pink.there are 876 silver lined glass seed beads/6.she measures 66x33 inches
> 
> dont know if pictures will show well, will try for some in daylight


Oh my! It's gorgeous!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have been taking photos of recipes for years! I might have paper and pencil handy when out and find a recipe in a magazine, but it takes me forever to write, and this way, you get a photo of the photo along with the recipe!


I used to take pictures of receipts with a normal camera before I had a camera on my phone. 
I can write my own form of shorthand for receipts but the photo is always nice to have. I have done the same with free patterns in magazines in waiting rooms.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning Dear Hearts,
> I just lost a long post, so will try again.
> I slept in this morning. I have be crocheting Allyson some coasters and at this stage of my life crochet seems to cause shoulder pain. Along with my back and legs, the cold weather has been fun. Jim freezes me in the winter and burns me up in the summer. Ah, such is life.
> I am afraid my posts are boring for you as I tend to stay in a lot and you are my family and the place I come each day for rejuvenation, love, news, sharing, etc. I only get out when needed by the children or grandchildren, or have appointments. Rarely do I shop. I tend to do that on line most of the time and Jim has always bought the vittles. Just the way he likes it as he saves more money than I do.
> ...


Betty thank you for sharing some of your family's favorite recipes. To make the ° symbol, press and hold the alt key while typing the 0176 numbers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good afternoon Caren. I had to stop in the middle of my post and cook hamburgers. My granddaughter takes dinner to work, so I have to be prepared for her. I loved the cup. The bean pie sounds interesting and looks somewhat like a sweet potato pie would.
> 
> Josephine, you had a feast for your friend's birthday tea. Wish I could have been there.
> 
> ...


We have missed you, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Tami. How is your mother?
> Junek


Very slowly improving, at least with the healing hip and physical therapy. It's very difficult to tell which is dementia, and which is her playing games. Even one of her Dr.'s has her figured out! Talked to DB today. He is still hoping that he can bring her home for a while at least, once her hip is healed and she can (hopefully) move around on her own. The therapists had her walking a tiny bit when I was there last week. It takes 3 of them to walk her. Two to hold on to her and the walker, and one to push the wheel chair immediately behind her. I hope to get in one day this week, but did something to my back while cleaning last week. I went to the chiropractor yesterday, and am much better today. May go again tomorrow, but will see how I am. If I don't go back, I will go see Mom. Thank you for asking about Mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have had a busy day today, bought the last presents for my grandchildren, at least i hope I have am going to check in moening lol. Went food shopping, I usually do it on-line these days but only wanted a few things so decided to actually go to the shop and as usual the few things turned into a lot of things lol.
> I just finished a baby bonnet and the purple baby dress I mentioned a few days ago, it dosen't look as bad as I thought it would but I still wouldn't put a baby in that colour lol
> My thoughts and prayers for all in need and hugssssssssss to all. lyn


Lyn, I love the dress! It looks to fit maybe a 10-12 month old? I know it would be beautiful on my DGD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Neither would you if you spent 11 months of the year wrapped in tissue paper! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, that shawl is beautiful as always, what patience to add all those beads. I have tried it a couple of times but oh so tedious, I never add too many but they add such nice sparkle.
Melyn, I love your purple dress, a darker color than I would hose but a very pretty pattern.
Betty, thanks for sharing your recipes, I hope to make some tassies for Christmas.
Gwen, I'm looking forward to seeing your tree ornaments.
Kiwifrau, sounds like you are having a pretty fancy supper party, I sure couldn't find anything long & sparkly in my closet. The last long dress I wore was my wedding dress& it sure wouldn't fit now
I'm still nt feeling well, still running a fever today, I. Really getting sick of this I've got so much stuff to do for Christmas & have hardly left the couch for 4 days. Enough already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had appt today with gyno, menopause is causing all my problems! Will have a d & c the day after Christmas and start taking the lowest dose of birth control and he said hopefully that will get me through the next year which should be long enough. Doesn't want to do a hysterectomy unless really necessary he doesn't think that it would be easy for him to do with my previous surgeries. I guess cause of scar tissue? As long as I get relief and can function every day and quit missing work I'll be happy!


I do sincerely hope that that is the answer- something normal and to be expected. I guess the birth control is a minor dose of hormones. The nurses on the KTP will know better than I! But sounds like that would make for major relief!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, that shawl is beautiful as always, what patience to add all those beads. I have tried it a couple of times but oh so tedious, I never add too many but they add such nice sparkle.
> Melyn, I love your purple dress, a darker color than I would hose but a very pretty pattern.
> Betty, thanks for sharing your recipes, I hope to make some tassies for Christmas.
> Gwen, I'm looking forward to seeing your tree ornaments.
> ...


Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This is what I thought of: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html I have not tried it, though.


That is the one I was thinking of! I have it saved now. Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Got them thanks!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had appt today with gyno, menopause is causing all my problems! Will have a d & c the day after Christmas and start taking the lowest dose of birth control and he said hopefully that will get me through the next year which should be long enough. Doesn't want to do a hysterectomy unless really necessary he doesn't think that it would be easy for him to do with my previous surgeries. I guess cause of scar tissue? As long as I get relief and can function every day and quit missing work I'll be happy!


What a relief you must feel! I am glad it's a relatively simple fix. I am keeping you in my prayers. Hope your DH has good news soon from his interview last week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I used to take pictures of receipts with a normal camera before I had a camera on my phone.
> I can write my own form of shorthand for receipts but the photo is always nice to have. I have done the same with free patterns in magazines in waiting rooms.


I have a shorthand I use too, problem is, I can't read it after I use it! :lol: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This is what I thought of: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html I have not tried it, though.


I have looked at this before thought it might be neat to try. Hmmm possibly might be ready to give it a whirl after I finish up my Christmas knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had appt today with gyno, menopause is causing all my problems! Will have a d & c the day after Christmas and start taking the lowest dose of birth control and he said hopefully that will get me through the next year which should be long enough. Doesn't want to do a hysterectomy unless really necessary he doesn't think that it would be easy for him to do with my previous surgeries. I guess cause of scar tissue? As long as I get relief and can function every day and quit missing work I'll be happy!


I do hope the low dose works for you. Scar tissue will have a lot to do with not wanting to do more surgeries.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Very slowly improving, at least with the healing hip and physical therapy. It's very difficult to tell which is dementia, and which is her playing games.
> 
> did something to my back while cleaning last week. I went to the chiropractor yesterday, and am much better today.


Sounds like all of you have quite a time with your mom but glad she is healing with the hip. Now, YOU take care of yourself! Can't have you down, too. Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a shorthand I use too, problem is, I can't read it after I use it! :lol: :roll:


I am pretty good at reading mine as well. Lots of things like add first three mix in next four add remaining ingrets. Bake on greased pan. I don't always put the amounts needed until at home. Baking/cooking I can remember the amounts nearly always. 
One read flourw&w + sugar b&w, oil, egg, oat, soda, cr-t' v or l 350, 13 greased. Raisins opp. My friend was very confused as to what I was making.

I had copied her oatmeal raisin cookie receipt. I knew the amounts I needed, the rest was just a reminder.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Puplover, glad you got some answers. And for awhile that is an easy fix.
I thought the purple baby dress was so pretty. And you do such beautiful work. 
Caren, the pie looked so good. So many recipes on here I want to try. But seem to get stuck in a rot sometimes.
Haven't worn a long dress in a very long time. I would think a sparkly top and black slacks would work. Black is always dressy. Good luck looking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am pretty good at reading mine as well. Lots of things like add first three mix in next four add remaining ingrets. Bake on greased pan. I don't always put the amounts needed until at home. Baking/cooking I can remember the amounts nearly always.
> One read flourw&w + sugar b&w, oil, egg, oat, soda, cr-t' v or l 350, 13 greased. Raisins opp. My friend was very confused as to what I was making.
> 
> I had copied her oatmeal raisin cookie receipt. I knew the amounts I needed, the rest was just a reminder.


I have a few similar- but never in Shorthand- I took the Academic stream at High School, not the General or Commercial Course I would have had to have taken to get Shorthand and Typing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Puplover, glad you got some answers. And for awhile that is an easy fix.
> I thought the purple baby dress was so pretty. And you do such beautiful work.
> Caren, the pie looked so good. So many recipes on here I want to try. But seem to get stuck in a rot sometimes.
> Haven't worn a long dress in a very long time. I would think a sparkly top and black slacks would work. Black is always dressy. Good luck looking.


I agree with Spider I dressed my babies both of them in dark and rich colours back in 1972 and 1974/5.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sounds like all of you have quite a time with your mom but glad she is healing with the hip. Now, YOU take care of yourself! Can't have you down, too. Hugs.


I am doing my best. I have done relatively little today. My bread is really easy. The Kitchen Aid mixer does the work, I just load it. Two half hour rises, and half an hour to bake. And I made supper. I need to get my cards made and ready to go out tomorrow, if I don't have to go back to the chiropractor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am pretty good at reading mine as well. Lots of things like add first three mix in next four add remaining ingrets. Bake on greased pan. I don't always put the amounts needed until at home. Baking/cooking I can remember the amounts nearly always.
> One read flourw&w + sugar b&w, oil, egg, oat, soda, cr-t' v or l 350, 13 greased. Raisins opp. My friend was very confused as to what I was making.
> 
> I had copied her oatmeal raisin cookie receipt. I knew the amounts I needed, the rest was just a reminder.


I am not nearly that good! I do have a couple of recipes that I make so much that I have them memorized, but that would be the extent of it.

One is an augratin potato recipe
1 2# bag of frozen shredded hash browns (just found out that the dehydrated hash browns in the boxes at Costco work great! 2 boxes rehydrated)
1 pint sour cream
2 cans cream of potato soup
2 cups sharp cheddar shredded
1/4 c. dried onion flakes.
Sprinkle top with paprika

9 x 13 greased pan 
350° for 1 hour 15 minutes 
Let stand for 15 minutes before serving.

Honey Mustard Salad Dressing

1/4 c. cider vinegar
1/2 c. oil
1 1/2 T. honey
1 1/2 T. mustard (I use a Stadium mustard. yellow mustard isn't as good)
1 T. Parmesan cheese
1 t. dried oregano

I add a heaping t. of horseradish to this.

Shake well. Refrigerate. Keeps about a week.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not nearly that good! I do have a couple of recipes that I make so much that I have them memorized, but that would be the extent of it.
> 
> One is an augratin potato recipe
> 1 2# bag of frozen shredded hash browns (just found out that the dehydrated hash browns in the boxes at Costco work great! 2 boxes rehydrated)
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My friend in Germany has a dear friend who is also a musician friend from her time back in the States. I spent much of the day watching my friend and her family in their musical endeavors to discover my friend's best friend in the States did a talk on TedX. I don't know if you are familiar with Ted talks or not but they are wonderful, covering many, many subjects. Robin Spielburg plays music much like my friend in Germany but through tragedy discovered the healing effects of music. Now her music, or similar music is played in many NICU's. I hope you will indulge me one more link and I think you will find this very rewarding. I saw in the remarks underneath where one young man even wrote how music had saved his life due to mental problems. Just amazing:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all.


Sleep tight and have pleasant dreams. About ready to call it a night also.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Purple wouldn't be my color choice for a baby dress. But the color and design is beautiful. Some babies will be well dressed! They're beautiful. You're really a fast knitter and your stitches are so even. Wish I could say the same for mine and I'm slow!!
> Junek


I agree with june on your beautiful knitting, Melyn. It's surprising how dark colours can actually suit some babies. My DD was given a black velvet dress at 6 months, much to my initial dismay but she looked wonderful in it. She was very dark haired at that stage ( later went ginger then thru' all sorts of dark blonds but is now very dark brown - and 21 on Saturday!)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

machriste said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I agree with june on your beautiful knitting, Melyn. It's surprising how dark colours can actually suit some babies. My DD was given a black velvet dress at 6 months, much to my initial dismay but she looked wonderful in it. She was very dark haired at that stage ( later went ginger then thru' all sorts of dark blonds but is now very dark brown - and 21 on Saturday!)


Happy Birthday to DD!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I hear ladies that hang around truck stops called tarts. My grandma used to call some of my uncles girlfriends tarts. They were :roll:


That name is used here too. DH tells me one of his now very respectable uncles once turned up at the family Christmas dinner with such a 'lady' :shock: :-o :shock: and grandma sent both of them packing PDQ!! I find it difficult to reconcile with the uncle I know!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to DD!


Thank you, Julie. We are off to England this morning, DH has a lot of meetings etc, then we meet DH in London on Saturday for a celebratory meal at Trishna which is a very special Indian style Michelin starred restaurant, offshoot of one in Mumbai. DH has been there on business and says it will be a real treat, and we have to avoid eating much before we go....
How are you doing with your hip? I do hope it has settled down a bit. Hugs, Lin


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it just looks so small. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Several times over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you, Julie. We are off to England this morning, DH has a lot of meetings etc, then we meet DH in London on Saturday for a celebratory meal at Trishna which is a very special Indian style Michelin starred restaurant, offshoot of one in Mumbai. DH has been there on business and says it will be a real treat, and we have to avoid eating much before we go....
> How are you doing with your hip? I do hope it has settled down a bit. Hugs, Lin


Working out on the exercycle is definitely easing movement.
The Doctor has prescribed 10 Melatonin (a non subsidised drug had to pay a dollar each). Which he assures me are non-addictive. And should help me achieve some sleep. I won't take them till late at night. (in case of phone calls). First one tonight.
Thanks for the hugs!

BTW, I have had a phone call to the mobile and an email that looks like things between me and the landlord are straightening out. Boy he had me jumping through hoops. I am just so exhausted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the dress is very cute melyn - you knitting is flawless - but i agree - that is fairly dark for a baby. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have had a busy day today, bought the last presents for my grandchildren, at least i hope I have am going to check in moening lol. Went food shopping, I usually do it on-line these days but only wanted a few things so decided to actually go to the shop and as usual the few things turned into a lot of things lol.
> I just finished a baby bonnet and the purple baby dress I mentioned a few days ago, it dosen't look as bad as I thought it would but I still wouldn't put a baby in that colour lol
> My thoughts and prayers for all in need and hugssssssssss to all. lyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an early happy birthday from northwest ohio. --- sam



TNS said:


> I agree with june on your beautiful knitting, Melyn. It's surprising how dark colours can actually suit some babies. My DD was given a black velvet dress at 6 months, much to my initial dismay but she looked wonderful in it. She was very dark haired at that stage ( later went ginger then thru' all sorts of dark blonds but is now very dark brown - and 21 on Saturday!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now to bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thought once I was back it would be easier to keep caught up- wrong, still behind. 
But I have downloaded a few photos onto my computer so I will post a few here for you to see.
I will start with ones fromt he day with Julie-well the ones on the camera. I took some on th eipad but will need to go there for those.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now for the afternoon trip after a quick drop into Julie's place for an omelette as we realised it was now 3pm and we hadn't eaten since breakfast.
BTW any questions about the above photos etc are better answered by Julie or Shirley- 3 weeks does not make me overlly knowledgeable about Maori culture or NZ!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well that will do for today.
Tomorrow need to shop and prepare salad for a work churistams party tomorrow evening so I may not be on much at all. If this finishes early enough we may head off to our SILs parents for SILs birthday. You would think my daughter could have chosen someone with a birthday some other time of the year- its bad enough her being 23 December now her husband is 4th December. Thats the other thing I need to do- get him a presnet in caser we see him tomorrow.

Today MAryanne and I went to Adelaide Oval to join many other people in watching the funeral of the cricketer who died last week on live TV. It was very moving- the Australian cricket teams captain spoke and as I said to Maryanne it was the worst I have ever heard him speak- he is normally well in control but today he was far from it. I also said it was not a criticism, he has really struggled it seems. But he also seems to have been doing a wonderful job as the captain. Indeed the whole of Cricket Australia seem to have handled themselves well. Amazingly the media haven't started picking on anyone- saying how tragic it has been a freak accident and no sign of trying to lay blame. 
There has been a complete change to the cricket calendar for the next couple of months to allow the players some time to grieve. This means that the first test will now be here in Adelaide next week- and if Vuck can get tickets tomorrow she will take me for my Chirstams present to the the first day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, very interesting, but my favorite of all time is when my girlfriend made the grilled cheese without taking the plastic film off the individual cheese slices---not so tasty!


 :shock: :shock: Golly!! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You poor thing :lol: Having to deal with such heat. We have a cold advisory in effect, wind chills in excess of -40( which is the same in F or C, just damn cold)for tonight & tomorrow


-40 ??? Good heavens, is there such a thing? Oh my. Stay warm. Brrr


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have been known to get such cold snaps and with wind chill factor (which we get quite often) really send the temperatures far below zero....very unsafe to be out in this kind of weather and those that are need to be bundled from head to foot with no skin exposed.



sugarsugar said:


> -40 ??? Good heavens, is there such a thing? Oh my. Stay warm. Brrr


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now for the afternoon trip after a quick drop into Julie's place for an omelette as we realised it was now 3pm and we hadn't eaten since breakfast.
> BTW any questions about the above photos etc are better answered by Julie or Shirley- 3 weeks does not make me overlly knowledgeable about Maori culture or NZ!


As Mt Otuataua was the only significant 'hump' in the land scape, as can be seen in the shot I posted at the end of Tea Party #21st November: I would say this HAS to be Mt Otuataua from a differing perspective! ipso facto: the volcano!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thought once I was back it would be easier to keep caught up- wrong, still behind.
> But I have downloaded a few photos onto my computer so I will post a few here for you to see.
> I will start with ones fromt he day with Julie-well the ones on the camera. I took some on th eipad but will need to go there for those.


In response to Margaret's comment on how the two Cultures have merged, referring to the carving over the front window and door of the _Whare Nui_ 
The House is called the Needle (literally) or _Te Ngira_ which makes me think of the Biblical quote about 'can the Camel pass through the eye of the Needle'. I am hesitant to make any sweeping statements about this House, because I have only started visiting the Marae so recently. Was it a little before or after July? Seriously I would have to go back to the class, and ask for permission to check their records, because I only sporadically write up my Journal.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My DGD#2 taught me you can also hold down ctrl and hit the + or - sign to change type size. Also works on some pictures. Then reverse to get back to original.


Well I have learned something new, thankyou. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Must go to Bed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 24.... Its looking like I will be behind on here all week. :roll:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, Julie and Darowil, thank you for pics. Always nice to learn about different cultures.
Bonnie, keep warm. That is seriously cold.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had appt today with gyno, menopause is causing all my problems! Will have a d & c the day after Christmas and start taking the lowest dose of birth control and he said hopefully that will get me through the next year which should be long enough. Doesn't want to do a hysterectomy unless really necessary he doesn't think that it would be easy for him to do with my previous surgeries. I guess cause of scar tissue? As long as I get relief and can function every day and quit missing work I'll be happy!


I'm so glad the Dr found the reason for your pain. And I'll be praying that his treatment will solve your problems.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very slowly improving, at least with the healing hip and physical therapy. It's very difficult to tell which is dementia, and which is her playing games. Even one of her Dr.'s has her figured out! Talked to DB today. He is still hoping that he can bring her home for a while at least, once her hip is healed and she can (hopefully) move around on her own. The therapists had her walking a tiny bit when I was there last week. It takes 3 of them to walk her. Two to hold on to her and the walker, and one to push the wheel chair immediately behind her. I hope to get in one day this week, but did something to my back while cleaning last week. I went to the chiropractor yesterday, and am much better today. May go again tomorrow, but will see how I am. If I don't go back, I will go see Mom. Thank you for asking about Mom.


I've been keeping her in my prayers. I can imagine how difficult it would be to try and make a dementia patient understand about physical therapy. And if you add the game playing, the care givers need an abundance of patience! 
I hope you're feeling better. And take it easy with the cleaning...we know it's never done. And unless you have some cleaning elves, it will always be there!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are lovely Melyn but I agree it is quite dark for a baby.


melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have had a busy day today, bought the last presents for my grandchildren, at least i hope I have am going to check in moening lol. Went food shopping, I usually do it on-line these days but only wanted a few things so decided to actually go to the shop and as usual the few things turned into a lot of things lol.
> I just finished a baby bonnet and the purple baby dress I mentioned a few days ago, it dosen't look as bad as I thought it would but I still wouldn't put a baby in that colour lol
> My thoughts and prayers for all in need and hugssssssssss to all. lyn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a few similar- but never in Shorthand- I took the Academic stream at High School, not the General or Commercial Course I would have had to have taken to get Shorthand and Typing.


My bunch have written ones like that out so they can use them. My sister gave me a receipt once that said 3-3-3-3 325-13 I think it was a cake not sure now. I never took shorthand didn't need it for cooking.besides the teacher was creepy I had him for typing that was enough for me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> I agree with june on your beautiful knitting, Melyn. It's surprising how dark colours can actually suit some babies. My DD was given a black velvet dress at 6 months, much to my initial dismay but she looked wonderful in it. She was very dark haired at that stage ( later went ginger then thru' all sorts of dark blonds but is now very dark brown - and 21 on Saturday!)


And an early happy birthday to your DD!! Both of my girls had strawberry blonde hair until they were in elementary school. But as they've grown up, it's turned brown. I know I'm prejudiced but that strawberry blond hair and green eyes, the combination was very striking. Of course, like a lot of green or blue eyes, wearing purple or green or blue made their eyes reflect that color.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not nearly that good! I do have a couple of recipes that I make so much that I have them memorized, but that would be the extent of it.
> 
> One is an augratin potato recipe
> 1 2# bag of frozen shredded hash browns (just found out that the dehydrated hash browns in the boxes at Costco work great! 2 boxes rehydrated)
> ...


Those sound really good will have to give them a try when I have company over.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now for the afternoon trip after a quick drop into Julie's place for an omelette as we realised it was now 3pm and we hadn't eaten since breakfast.
> BTW any questions about the above photos etc are better answered by Julie or Shirley- 3 weeks does not make me overlly knowledgeable about Maori culture or NZ!


Thanks for the photos. What a grand holiday you had. And now you can relive it through your beautiful pictures.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news Julie. I occasionally take melatonin tholepin me sleep. Works well. Doesn't cost nearly that here and can be bought over the counter (no prescription).

Also good to hear the landlord issue is straightening out. Per our conversation on the phone I really think the agent was just being a puffed up bully. Praying it will continue to smoothest.



Lurker 2 said:


> Working out on the exercycle is definitely easing movement.
> The Doctor has prescribed 10 Melatonin (a non subsidised drug had to pay a dollar each). Which he assures me are non-addictive. And should help me achieve some sleep. I won't take them till late at night. (in case of phone calls). First one tonight.
> Thanks for the hugs!
> 
> BTW, I have had a phone call to the mobile and an email that looks like things between me and the landlord are straightening out. Boy he had me jumping through hoops. I am just so exhausted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous pictures Margaret. The baby llamas are so adorable. Appreciate you sharing all the pictures.


darowil said:


> Well that will do for today.
> Tomorrow need to shop and prepare salad for a work churistams party tomorrow evening so I may not be on much at all. If this finishes early enough we may head off to our SILs parents for SILs birthday. You would think my daughter could have chosen someone with a birthday some other time of the year- its bad enough her being 23 December now her husband is 4th December. Thats the other thing I need to do- get him a presnet in caser we see him tomorrow.
> 
> Today MAryanne and I went to Adelaide Oval to join many other people in watching the funeral of the cricketer who died last week on live TV. It was very moving- the Australian cricket teams captain spoke and as I said to Maryanne it was the worst I have ever heard him speak- he is normally well in control but today he was far from it. I also said it was not a criticism, he has really struggled it seems. But he also seems to have been doing a wonderful job as the captain. Indeed the whole of Cricket Australia seem to have handled themselves well. Amazingly the media haven't started picking on anyone- saying how tragic it has been a freak accident and no sign of trying to lay blame.
> There has been a complete change to the cricket calendar for the next couple of months to allow the players some time to grieve. This means that the first test will now be here in Adelaide next week- and if Vuck can get tickets tomorrow she will take me for my Chirstams present to the the first day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I got my Silver Seakers activated and I'm about to head to the gym for my first water exercise class. I am so excited. I have needed water exercise for over 10 years but just couldn't afford the gym membership at the time. Now it will be FREE! Will let yawl know how it goes later today. TTYL.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> That name is used here too. DH tells me one of his now very respectable uncles once turned up at the family Christmas dinner with such a 'lady' :shock: :-o :shock: and grandma sent both of them packing PDQ!! I find it difficult to reconcile with the uncle I know!


They were my favorite uncles when growing up seems they were closest to my age. The one uncle married his tart as grandma put it. She ended up being quite nice.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!

Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, Julie and Darowil, thank you for pics. Always nice to learn about different cultures.
> Bonnie, keep warm. That is seriously cold.


Thank you so much, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My bunch have written ones like that out so they can use them. My sister gave me a receipt once that said 3-3-3-3 325-13 I think it was a cake not sure now. I never took shorthand didn't need it for cooking.besides the teacher was creepy I had him for typing that was enough for me.


Oh my goodness, Caren, I love that receipt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


Very beautiful --- love the tinge of lip gloss!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news Julie. I occasionally take melatonin tholepin me sleep. Works well. Doesn't cost nearly that here and can be bought over the counter (no prescription).
> 
> Also good to hear the landlord issue is straightening out. Per our conversation on the phone I really think the agent was just being a puffed up bully. Praying it will continue to smoothest.


I am actually wondering now if his wife is still living with him- I have not seen her van for several days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> -40 ??? Good heavens, is there such a thing? Oh my. Stay warm. Brrr


Oh goodness yes we had times where it was -60 for a week, was cold waiting for the school bus. Even worse when we had to walk to get to the bus stop or the bus was late. We had a week here a few years back where the school closed it was so cold it could t keep it warm and the busses couldn't keep the eindows vlear enough to see out of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


What a wonderful building the photos are taken in- is the structure part of her School, or somewhere else?

Of course Grannies are biased! That is their whole role!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh goodness yes we had times where it was -60 for a week, was cold waiting for the school bus. Even worse when we had to walk to get to the bus stop or the bus was late. We had a week here a few years back where the school closed it was so cold it could t keep it warm and the busses couldn't keep the eindows vlear enough to see out of.


And I understand from Zoe, in conversation ages ago- that when she was a School Bus driver, she will have driven in such!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I understand from Zoe, in conversation ages ago- that when she was a School Bus driver, she will have driven in such!


Our schools would still be open most times. If the busses can't warm and stay at a certain temperature they don't run, period. No if ands or but's, there is a point where they draw the line for the safety of the driver as well as the studens. In most cases yes the buses run, the schools are open. After ice storms in Canada they would put chains on the tires and carry on as usual.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had the coven here this morning and as one of the girls was celebrating a birthday we did cakes and scones.
> 
> healing bibes to those who need them and hugs to all


That looks great!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Rainy day on desert. Surely needed as we have been in three year drought.


Will the desert bloom?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness, Caren, I love that receipt!!!!!!!!!!


I will one day have to ask her about it, and possibly even make it up of I know what to put into it. I am thinking maybe pound cake but, the time is wrong. Unless it is sugar cookies, colabrating with Jamie about it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr that is very pretty shawl and a lovely colour :thumbup:
edit: your video is very cute!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Too bad about the shawl and spilled coffee. Congratulations to your DS! Hope you are feeling much better, very quickly!


Thank you, Tami. I am feeling much better :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


Good afternoon Joesaphine. LM makes a perfect angel, how could she anything but. :thumbup: it is a Nana's duty to be biased, in my opinion any ways. :-D :-D 
Hugs back to you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a lazy day in Great Bend. It is currently 5c/41f at 09:13 and raining. It will turn to snow by afternoon and continue all night I am told. 

Coffee today and the green grass this morning. 

Healing thoughts to those in need. ((((((((((Hugs)))))))))))) for all 
Have a groovy day!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Our schools would still be open most times. If the busses can't warm and stay at a certain temperature they don't run, period. No if ands or but's, there is a point where they draw the line for the safety of the driver as well as the studens. In most cases yes the buses run, the schools are open. After ice storms in Canada they would put chains on the tires and carry on as usual.


They are advised in parts of the South Island to carry chains. I have never forgotten a drive over the Lewis pass from Westport to Christchurch in an almost white out- but with a Canadian at the wheel we felt quite safe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will one day have to ask her about it, and possibly even make it up of I know what to put into it. I am thinking maybe pound cake but, the time is wrong. Unless it is sugar cookies, colabrating with Jamie about it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Puplover, glad you got some answers. And for awhile that is an easy fix.
> I thought the purple baby dress was so pretty. And you do such beautiful work.
> Caren, the pie looked so good. So many recipes on here I want to try. But seem to get stuck in a rot sometimes.
> Haven't worn a long dress in a very long time. I would think a sparkly top and black slacks would work. Black is always dressy. Good luck looking.


I would like to try all the receipts but don't have enough people to serve it to. Not to mention the time to make them all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a wonderful building the photos are taken in- is the structure part of her School, or somewhere else?
> 
> Of course Grannies are biased! That is their whole role!


It is part of the school. It's the Performing Arts Centre where all public performances and school assemblies are held.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My friend in Germany has a dear friend who is also a musician friend from her time back in the States. I spent much of the day watching my friend and her family in their musical endeavors to discover my friend's best friend in the States did a talk on TedX. I don't know if you are familiar with Ted talks or not but they are wonderful, covering many, many subjects. Robin Spielburg plays music much like my friend in Germany but through tragedy discovered the healing effects of music. Now her music, or similar music is played in many NICU's. I hope you will indulge me one more link and I think you will find this very rewarding. I saw in the remarks underneath where one young man even wrote how music had saved his life due to mental problems. Just amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They were my favorite uncles when growing up seems they were closest to my age. The one uncle married his tart as grandma put it. She ended up being quite nice.


And that old saying: Never judge a book by its cover holds true for some "tarts", too!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in Great Bend. It is currently 5c/41f at 09:13 and raining. It will turn to snow by afternoon and continue all night I am told.
> 
> Coffee today and the green grass this morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the coffee, just love your cat. How's Amy? Xxxx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


LM is a lovely angel and looks so much like the "original" M!! It looks like quite a production.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are advised in parts of the South Island to carry chains. I have never forgotten a drive over the Lewis pass from Westport to Christchurch in an almost white out- but with a Canadian at the wheel we felt quite safe!


Near white conditions are scary, but a normal part of my drive most winters. The main road where I am and then by the army base are always the worst places to drive or see for that matter. If I want to go any place my choice is drive through the snow drifts or the deeper snow drifts and hope nobody is coming towards me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Shawl I started before going on holiday is now finished soaked and now on the blocking mats,it is Bella Botanica a free pattern on Ravelry
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the coffee, just love your cat. How's Amy? Xxxx


You are welcome. Amy is doing pretty good, her first day back to work. :? She has been on the phone all weekend with Michael, there has been minor response from his uncle. Other than that not much news. 
She has done a lot of baking to keep her mind off things, has found some really good gluten free receipts. We can now have desserts again, yippie!! :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in Great Bend. It is currently 5c/41f at 09:13 and raining. It will turn to snow by afternoon and continue all night I am told.
> 
> Coffee today and the green grass this morning.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Caren...thanks for the morning coffee. I don't imagine the grass will be green this afternoon with snow on the way.
Our temperatures are really being wonky this week! 
It was 75 on Mon, 45 yesterday, Tues, predicted 63 today, and 43 tomorrow. There's no seasonal clothes here...just keep the warm weather clothing AND the cold weather clothing handy. There's no telling which you'll need from one day to the next!! LOL!
Knittums has really grown. They don't stay kittens long...and she entertains you at night with her piano playing!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And that old saying: Never judge a book by its cover holds true for some "tarts", too!!
> Junek


Yes it sure does. Some of the proper girls I knew in school enedup being tarts once you got to know them. Opened my eyes to you don't always get what you see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren...thanks for the morning coffee. I don't imagine the grass will be green this afternoon with snow on the way.
> Our temperatures are really being wonky this week!
> It was 75 on Mon, 45 yesterday, Tues, predicted 63 today, and 43 tomorrow. There's no seasonal clothes here...just keep the warm weather clothing AND the cold weather clothing handy. There's no telling which you'll need from one day to the next!! LOL!
> Knittums has really grown. They don't stay kittens long...and she entertains you at night with her piano playing!!
> Junek


I have all my summer clothes out still. We have had crazy weather since I've been home. Even the grandchildren don't know what to bring. Mud boots right now, by tonight snow boots. 
Knittums and Neems are really getting big and into everything new the see. Put a little tree in the living room Neems thought it might be good to climb on. Now this tree is only 2 1/2 feet tall, crazy cat. I am the only one that appreciates them playing piano at night.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fantastic photos. *Darowil* I really enjoyed them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> I agree with june on your beautiful knitting, Melyn. It's surprising how dark colours can actually suit some babies. My DD was given a black velvet dress at 6 months, much to my initial dismay but she looked wonderful in it. She was very dark haired at that stage ( later went ginger then thru' all sorts of dark blonds but is now very dark brown - and 21 on Saturday!)


Happy Birthday to your DD!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working out on the exercycle is definitely easing movement.
> The Doctor has prescribed 10 Melatonin (a non subsidised drug had to pay a dollar each). Which he assures me are non-addictive. And should help me achieve some sleep. I won't take them till late at night. (in case of phone calls). First one tonight.
> Thanks for the hugs!
> 
> BTW, I have had a phone call to the mobile and an email that looks like things between me and the landlord are straightening out. Boy he had me jumping through hoops. I am just so exhausted.


Julie, is that 10 mg of Melatonin? The absolute most I have seen is 5 mg. 3mg is all I could take, and after 3 nights, gave me nightmares. Every time I tried taking it. I hope it helps you, and you don't have nightmares!

I am happy to see that the landlord is starting to be reasonable. It almost sounded to me like it was all the agent's instigation so he could get a bigger paycheck!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now for the afternoon trip after a quick drop into Julie's place for an omelette as we realised it was now 3pm and we hadn't eaten since breakfast.
> BTW any questions about the above photos etc are better answered by Julie or Shirley- 3 weeks does not make me overlly knowledgeable about Maori culture or NZ!


Love the photos in both posts! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. Amy is doing pretty good, her first day back to work. :? She has been on the phone all weekend with Michael, there has been minor response from his uncle. Other than that not much news.
> She has done a lot of baking to keep her mind off things, has found some really good gluten free receipts. We can now have desserts again, yippie!! :-D


Very nice tree --- please let Amy know that we're keeping her in thoughts and prayers *(hugs).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've been keeping her in my prayers. I can imagine how difficult it would be to try and make a dementia patient understand about physical therapy. And if you add the game playing, the care givers need an abundance of patience!
> I hope you're feeling better. And take it easy with the cleaning...we know it's never done. And unless you have some cleaning elves, it will always be there!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you June. The prayers are appreciated! If they ask her to do something, she seems to be cooperating. To begin with, they were waiting for her to get up in the morning on her own. I told them, she would lay there all day if they didn't make her get up. So, after telling them that, and giving them some back ground, which should have been charted to begin with, and wasn't, most of the staff that is working with her, nurses, aides, and PT, are working very well with her. I have been pleased over all, and seems that DB is also, and he has POA. He is still hoping he can eventually take her home, but I don't know if that will happen. Time will tell.

I am feeling better this morning. I think I am going to wait and see how I do, and maybe go back to the chiropractor on Friday, instead of today.

There are no cleaning elves here, that's for sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, is that 10 mg of Melatonin? The absolute most I have seen is 5 mg. 3mg is all I could take, and after 3 nights, gave me nightmares. Every time I tried taking it. I hope it helps you, and you don't have nightmares!
> 
> I am happy to see that the landlord is starting to be reasonable. It almost sounded to me like it was all the agent's instigation so he could get a bigger paycheck!


I've tried taking melatonin, but with no noticeable affects -- just started taking celery seed supplements and will be making some celery and apple juice for taking before bed tonight. I'm determined to conquer insomnia without having to take sleeping pills (can't take them anyway). Julie, I hope the Melatonin works for you...so sorry that it cost so much there---too bad that the postage to NZ is so outrageous or we could send some cheaper---is there a website that would be cheaper for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It is part of the school. It's the Performing Arts Centre where all public performances and school assemblies are held.


Is it a good acoustic?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And that old saying: Never judge a book by its cover holds true for some "tarts", too!!
> Junek


It is so important not to judge by the outward appearance. 
I like the one- 'Beauty is but skin deep'.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a recipe that is in our old church cookbook. We call them Sally's Potatoes, because it was Sally's recipe! I have made them so many times, and given out the recipe, that I have it memorized. The salad dressing, is one I found on the internet after M and I had taken a train trip, hmmm, must have been the trip to Rutland, VT, when we had a layover in Syracus (Sp?) NY. There was a restaurant about 2 blocks from the station that could cater to my garlic allergy, so during our several hour layover, we walked over for dinner. The house dressing offered was Honey Mustard, so he tried it. One bite and he realized that there was horseradish in it! Needless to say, I had to find a recipe. That was probably 7-8 years ago now, and I have made it almost every week since then!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I got my Silver Seakers activated and I'm about to head to the gym for my first water exercise class. I am so excited. I have needed water exercise for over 10 years but just couldn't afford the gym membership at the time. Now it will be FREE! Will let yawl know how it goes later today. TTYL.


Yay! Have fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Near white conditions are scary, but a normal part of my drive most winters. The main road where I am and then by the army base are always the worst places to drive or see for that matter. If I want to go any place my choice is drive through the snow drifts or the deeper snow drifts and hope nobody is coming towards me.


Oh I've been in Blizzard! But a very long time ago- in the very far North of Scotland driving from Dorreray through Thurso, and down via Inverness, to Loch Lomond, in the winter of 1955/56. It had been so mild that on the 4th January the older of my younger twin brothers had taken off his shoes, and gone Paddling in the North Sea. The friends we were staying with knew this to be an indicator that something was up, so we made a point to listen to the Radio Weather forecast that evening- and realised it was exit there and then, or run the risk of getting snowed in for possibly weeks.* KateB* you would be interested to know that the snow drifts down the road to Inverness, were as high as any of the poles for guidance through the Pass of Glencoe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


And a beautiful little angel she is, so you just keep being biased! It looks like a lot of work went into making the play special.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in Great Bend. It is currently 5c/41f at 09:13 and raining. It will turn to snow by afternoon and continue all night I am told.
> 
> Coffee today and the green grass this morning.
> 
> ...


Good morning Caren. It's 33F here and windy. The weather channel says it feels like 21° with wind West at 20mph. Cloudy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Near white conditions are scary, but a normal part of my drive most winters. The main road where I am and then by the army base are always the worst places to drive or see for that matter. If I want to go any place my choice is drive through the snow drifts or the deeper snow drifts and hope nobody is coming towards me.


That would make me stay home! Tho I have driven in some pretty bad winter weather..... Do you have 4 wheel drive? We never have, so I would be afraid to try the drifts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried taking melatonin, but with no noticeable affects -- just started taking celery seed supplements and will be making some celery and apple juice for taking before bed tonight. I'm determined to conquer insomnia without having to take sleeping pills (can't take them anyway). Julie, I hope the Melatonin works for you...so sorry that it cost so much there---too bad that the postage to NZ is so outrageous or we could send some cheaper---is there a website that would be cheaper for you?


The dr. has me on 10 mg of Flexeril now, not a sleeping pill, just a muscle relaxer to let me sleep with the fibromyalgia. I hope you find something to help you sleep soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am caught up for now. I hope everyone has a great day. Keeping prayers for those in need. 

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, is that 10 mg of Melatonin? The absolute most I have seen is 5 mg. 3mg is all I could take, and after 3 nights, gave me nightmares. Every time I tried taking it. I hope it helps you, and you don't have nightmares!
> 
> I am happy to see that the landlord is starting to be reasonable. It almost sounded to me like it was all the agent's instigation so he could get a bigger paycheck!


No dear, I take 1 3mg tablet at night, it was to give me a supply for ten nights worth of trying it out- I am glad I did not take it early because my friend Nasir from Kabul, (he is married to Shakila, and they have a total of 5 children)rang at 9 pm., But we are establishing that I am friends with the family- his wife's English is improving by leaps and bounds- the youngest , conceived when the family was finally reunited, and born close to my 55th Birthday is now 13 1/2 years. ..

I have found out, with Nasir's help, as I had suspected that the property is NOT Subdivided- so I am in effect staying in a 'sleep out' . It could well be illegally here. India has a reputation according to the ex, who lived in Bombay or Calcutta (forget which, for 3 months while on route to Melbourne, Australia) and considered therefore that he was an AUTHORITY on Indians (said: tongue in cheek) that Indians build houses, and sort the legalities afterwards.
I know the Samoan Agent has wanted to buy, only the front house. But he uses his oldest, Christmas by name as his principle employee in his OLeHandyman maintenance business. I woke up to his deviousness, when he said he had told Balwinder (Singh Nagra) that the only way he could sanction Ringo being here, was to build him a dog house in the garden- Ringo already possesses a dog house and run, which I seldom need to use- so for a Maintenance Man- he is not remarkably observant. 
Definitely looking for ways to get easy money.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The dr. has me on 10 mg of Flexeril now, not a sleeping pill, just a muscle relaxer to let me sleep with the fibromyalgia. I hope you find something to help you sleep soon.


I'll ask my doctor about this the next time I go...I've tried the various "PM" ones sold over the counter and they don't work for me---but they don't go to waste as they put DH completely out--his issues are more to do with waking himself up in the middle of the night with his snoring. It's like finding a needle in a haystack to find something that will work consistently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried taking melatonin, but with no noticeable affects -- just started taking celery seed supplements and will be making some celery and apple juice for taking before bed tonight. I'm determined to conquer insomnia without having to take sleeping pills (can't take them anyway). Julie, I hope the Melatonin works for you...so sorry that it cost so much there---too bad that the postage to NZ is so outrageous or we could send some cheaper---is there a website that would be cheaper for you?


I'll have to look into that one Rookie- it is a pity postage in general is so high, well, downright steep!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The dr. has me on 10 mg of Flexeril now, not a sleeping pill, just a muscle relaxer to let me sleep with the fibromyalgia. I hope you find something to help you sleep soon.


I hope that works for you...DH had a muscle relaxant prescribed for a pinched shoulder and they put him right out---I tried one and NOTHING....my system just doesn't like medications or the medication work the opposite of desired effect.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it a good acoustic?


Extremely, it was built about 10 yrs ago and very well designed. Nrxt week we will go to see GS in the senior school musical festival.:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Extremely, it was built about 10 yrs ago and very well designed. Nrxt week we will go to see GS in the senior school musical festival.:


Thought it might be- one of my on-going tasks when I was working when Bronwen was dot nothing, was preparing videos for the Lecturer responsible for training in Acoustics (for what was at that point the Bachelor of Building Science Degree) at Victoria University. That is why I was so interested in the roof structure.

Have fun when you go to see GS in his production!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice tree --- please let Amy know that we're keeping her in thoughts and prayers *(hugs).


I will tell Amy thanks for the complement about the tree. Amy and michael's family sends their thanks for all the prayers and healing vibes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I've been in Blizzard! But a very long time ago- in the very far North of Scotland driving from Dorreray through Thurso, and down via Inverness, to Loch Lomond, in the winter of 1955/56. It had been so mild that on the 4th January the older of my younger twin brothers had taken off his shoes, and gone Paddling in the North Sea. The friends we were staying with knew this to be an indicator that something was up, so we made a point to listen to the Radio Weather forecast that evening- and realised it was exit there and then, or run the risk of getting snowed in for possibly weeks.* KateB* you would be interested to know that the snow drifts down the road to Inverness, were as high as any of the poles for guidance through the Pass of Glencoe.


They can be rather scary. I've seen snow drifts higher than the car, not fun when you get stuck in those ones. When I was pregnant with my third we were traveling to see the now ex mil, taking the route that was to have been snow free. A sudden blizzard left us stuck in the middle of Algonquin Park, northern Ontario for more than 6 hours. Two small children, a very pregnant lady, one teenager in an Austin mini not the best space for such a long time and the motor had stalled. It was interesting to say the least.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will tell Amy thanks for the complement about the tree. Amy and michael's family sends their thanks for all the prayers and healing vibes.


She's been missed on the General forum also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good morning Caren. It's 33F here and windy. The weather channel says it feels like 21° with wind West at 20mph. Cloudy


Good afternoon Tami. That is chilly especially with the wind chill. It is getting colder here from the warm start we had. It is 3.8c/39f right now by this evening we will be down by 14 degrees, that is what they say as of 11:40. Snow on the way. Should be fun NOT!! I have anopenhouse at one of the schools tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They can be rather scary. I've seen snow drifts higher than the car, not fun when you get stuck in those ones. When I was pregnant with my third we were traveling to see the now ex mil, taking the route that was to have been snow free. A sudden blizzard left us stuck in the middle of Algonquin Park, northern Ontario for more than 6 hours. Two small children, a very pregnant lady, one teenager in an Austin mini not the best space for such a long time and the motor had stalled. It was interesting to say the least.


Oh boy! the imagination runs riot!

The poles beside the road through Glencoe are about two to three times higher than the average vehicle- correct me Kate, if I have exagerated.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


Must be Christmas - memories of lots of Nativity plays - LM looks very sweetinher halo, and the hall is magnificent!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's been missed on the General forum also.


She has been pretty worried and today is her first day back to work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would make me stay home! Tho I have driven in some pretty bad winter weather..... Do you have 4 wheel drive? We never have, so I would be afraid to try the drifts.


I stay home more now than I used too. I have all wheel drive now but, never used to have it or 4 wheel drive. Now I have promised to be careful and not take chances in the snow. You get stuck you dig out or hope you can and continue on. I however won't let the teens out if the weather is bad. A few around here have studded tires they put in as soon as the snow arrives.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy! the imagination runs riot!
> 
> The poles beside the road through Glencoe are about two to three times higher than the average vehicle- correct me Kate, if I have exagerated.


Everyone was very well behaved for the most part. I was likely the worst being claustrophobic was a true test for me.

We have poles they put up in the fall along the roads for markers. Don't recall any going through the Park.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No dear, I take 1 3mg tablet at night, it was to give me a supply for ten nights worth of trying it out- I am glad I did not take it early because my friend Nasir from Kabul, (he is married to Shakila, and they have a total of 5 children)rang at 9 pm., But we are establishing that I am friends with the family- his wife's English is improving by leaps and bounds- the youngest , conceived when the family was finally reunited, and born close to my 55th Birthday is now 13 1/2 years. ..
> 
> I have found out, with Nasir's help, as I had suspected that the property is NOT Subdivided- so I am in effect staying in a 'sleep out' . It could well be illegally here. India has a reputation according to the ex, who lived in Bombay or Calcutta (forget which, for 3 months while on route to Melbourne, Australia) and considered therefore that he was an AUTHORITY on Indians (said: tongue in cheek) that Indians build houses, and sort the legalities afterwards.
> I know the Samoan Agent has wanted to buy, only the front house. But he uses his oldest, Christmas by name as his principle employee in his OLeHandyman maintenance business. I woke up to his deviousness, when he said he had told Balwinder (Singh Nagra) that the only way he could sanction Ringo being here, was to build him a dog house in the garden- Ringo already possesses a dog house and run, which I seldom need to use- so for a Maintenance Man- he is not remarkably observant.
> Definitely looking for ways to get easy money.


Good to know that you are only taking the 3mg. What had me confused was the 10 Melatonin, thinking that the ten was the dosage, not the count! I think my brain is scrambled today!

I thought he sounded pretty shady. I haven't been here only, what, 6-8 months? but it sounds like you have never had a problem with the landlord until recently, when the landlord starts to use an agent after the landlord moved. Or am I misunderstanding things? I think the landlord needs a new agent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Everyone was very well behaved for the most part. I was likely the worst being claustrophobic was a true test for me.
> 
> We have poles they put up in the fall along the roads for markers. Don't recall any going through the Park.


 :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll ask my doctor about this the next time I go...I've tried the various "PM" ones sold over the counter and they don't work for me---but they don't go to waste as they put DH completely out--his issues are more to do with waking himself up in the middle of the night with his snoring. It's like finding a needle in a haystack to find something that will work consistently.


My understanding of the "PM" ones sold, as a friend was told by her Dr., are only Benedryl added to what ever pain reliever it is. It sounds like your DH has a possibility of sleep apnea. Has he been tested? Hope you find something that works!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to know that you are only taking the 3mg. What had me confused was the 10 Melatonin, thinking that the ten was the dosage, not the count! I think my brain is scrambled today!
> 
> I thought he sounded pretty shady. I haven't been here only, what, 6-8 months? but it sounds like you have never had a problem with the landlord until recently, when the landlord starts to use an agent after the landlord moved. Or am I misunderstanding things? I think the landlord needs a new agent!


It would be an incredible relief to have him sacked. I know now that Louise in the Middle house never signed for him as Agent- I can't now recall why I felt I had to. I know I felt pressured by him at the time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope that works for you...DH had a muscle relaxant prescribed for a pinched shoulder and they put him right out---I tried one and NOTHING....my system just doesn't like medications or the medication work the opposite of desired effect.


I have been taking it almost a year now. At first I only took it when my FM was bad. Dr. wants me on it all the time, and I find I do sleep better, which in turn makes me feel better during the day. I am to take it 2 hours before bed, when ever that is! I find that if I get distracted reading or on the computer, that I go past the point where it makes me sleepy. I also find that it doesn't always take 2 hours to get to the sleepy part. Sometimes it's only a half hour. I react to medication in weird ways too. My primary care dr. Has learned to be very careful what she gives me! And to expect a phone call when it does something we don't want it to!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Tami. That is chilly especially with the wind chill. It is getting colder here from the warm start we had. It is 3.8c/39f right now by this evening we will be down by 14 degrees, that is what they say as of 11:40. Snow on the way. Should be fun NOT!! I have anopenhouse at one of the schools tonight.


It's still pretty cloudy here, but I have had a few weak peeks of sun. Be safe tonight, but enjoy the open house!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be an incredible relief to have him sacked. I know now that Louise in the Middle house never signed for him as Agent- I can't now recall why I felt I had to. I know I felt pressured by him at the time.


That was likely why you did sign. Is there a way you can change that now? Or is there a time limit and it's a contract thing? My understanding (and I could be wrong) is that here it is the owner's (landlord's) choice of who the agent would be, not the renter's. I am not very wise in legal matters, some things are just common sense and I don't think your agent has any unless it furthers his fortune!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Little Madam is a beautiful little angel. So glad you are close enough to attend her school performances. One of the perks of being a grandmother.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I know that Sam has talked before about the Cleveland Clinic, a renowned medical facility in Ohio. I can't remember if he mentioned their Daily Wellness Tips...I subscribed about a year ago and find them very interesting. I was searching for something on their website today and found this one on tips for improving sleep and thought I'd pass it on:
http://www.clevelandclinicwellness.com/DailyDose/archive/2014/12/03/Daily-Wellness-Tip-12-03-14.aspx
The dog "forces" me to walk her at least once a day and I do think it helps...and also avoiding electronics at bedtime (sometimes hard to do, though).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That was likely why you did sign. Is there a way you can change that now? Or is there a time limit and it's a contract thing? My understanding (and I could be wrong) is that here it is the owner's (landlord's) choice of who the agent would be, not the renter's. I am not very wise in legal matters, some things are just common sense and I don't think your agent has any unless it furthers his fortune!


I guess I could try and check that out, possibly at the Citizens' Advice Bureau.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the coffee and fingerless mitt but have to say the kitty musician is the best...LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in Great Bend. It is currently 5c/41f at 09:13 and raining. It will turn to snow by afternoon and continue all night I am told.
> 
> Coffee today and the green grass this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful and big tree


NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. Amy is doing pretty good, her first day back to work. :? She has been on the phone all weekend with Michael, there has been minor response from his uncle. Other than that not much news.
> She has done a lot of baking to keep her mind off things, has found some really good gluten free receipts. We can now have desserts again, yippie!! :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the coffee and fingerless mitt but have to say the kitty musician is the best...LOL


Thank you and the kitty is my favorite too. I tried to get a video of them both playing, as soon as they saw me they got down.i had to wait for knittums to think I was busy to get her photo.

Amy's tree is definitely bigger than mine. Her ceilings are pretty high though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Obviously I'm home from water exercise and oh my goodness was it wonderful!. The class lasted an hour and was so much fun. Knew a few other people there that I had taught with over the years so it was also good to run into them. I'll be going M, W, F mornings from now on. I know I'll be sore tomorrow but a good kind of sore. I am so sleepy now too. Sat in the jacuzzi for a bit after class and am ready for a nap. TTYL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


I had to search to see her but she is lovely! A perfect angel.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working out on the exercycle is definitely easing movement.
> The Doctor has prescribed 10 Melatonin (a non subsidised drug had to pay a dollar each). Which he assures me are non-addictive. And should help me achieve some sleep. I won't take them till late at night. (in case of phone calls). First one tonight.
> Thanks for the hugs!
> 
> BTW, I have had a phone call to the mobile and an email that looks like things between me and the landlord are straightening out. Boy he had me jumping through hoops. I am just so exhausted.


Whew! Good to know the landlord is getting things straight with you.

I've used 5mg melatonin--it does help me fall asleep, but sometimes I have rather strange dreams.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tomorrow need to shop and prepare salad for a work churistams party tomorrow evening so I may not be on much at all. If this finishes early enough we may head off to our SILs parents for SILs birthday. You would think my daughter could have chosen someone with a birthday some other time of the year- its bad enough her being 23 December now her husband is 4th December. Thats the other thing I need to do- get him a presnet in caser we see him tomorrow.


We have the same thing here--my mother's is the 1st, daughter's is 11th, my brother's and Bub's both on the 13th, and two friends, one on 16th and one on 26th. Gets to be a bit much!

Thanks for the photos--I really do enjoy seeing other places!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew! Good to know the landlord is getting things straight with you.
> 
> I've used 5mg melatonin--it does help me fall asleep, but sometimes I have rather strange dreams.


I have had 3 mg prescibed- I certainly feel more relaxed- but the situation is finally altering!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. Amy is doing pretty good, her first day back to work. :? She has been on the phone all weekend with Michael, there has been minor response from his uncle. Other than that not much news.
> She has done a lot of baking to keep her mind off things, has found some really good gluten free receipts. We can now have desserts again, yippie!! :-D


Her tree is beautiful. I'll keep his uncle in my prayers.
Dessert is a good thing!! I may have lost my appetite for a lot of foods but desserts are not one of them!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh goodness yes we had times where it was -60 for a week, was cold waiting for the school bus. Even worse when we had to walk to get to the bus stop or the bus was late. We had a week here a few years back where the school closed it was so cold it could t keep it warm and the busses couldn't keep the eindows vlear enough to see out of.


That was the winter of '77-78 for us--it got to -40F and the furnaces couldn't get the school warm enough for us to go; the buses wouldn't start, either! I think we were out of school for about 3 weeks. I have a picture somewhere of the chunk of ice my daddy cut out of the lake and it was up to his knee!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have all my summer clothes out still. We have had crazy weather since I've been home. Even the grandchildren don't know what to bring. Mud boots right now, by tonight snow boots.
> Knittums and Neems are really getting big and into everything new the see. Put a little tree in the living room Neems thought it might be good to climb on. Now this tree is only 2 1/2 feet tall, crazy cat. I am the only one that appreciates them playing piano at night.


ROFL!!! Even when cats no longer LOOK like kittens, they still seem to get into everything for a couple of years. My cat is such a "mature" lady cat, she doesn't have any curiosity. But she thinks everyone who visits comes to see her!
I just hope we don't have as cold a winter this year as we did last year. And I can do without the snow. Motorized wheel chairs don't do well on ice or in snow!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you June. The prayers are appreciated! If they ask her to do something, she seems to be cooperating. To begin with, they were waiting for her to get up in the morning on her own. I told them, she would lay there all day if they didn't make her get up. So, after telling them that, and giving them some back ground, which should have been charted to begin with, and wasn't, most of the staff that is working with her, nurses, aides, and PT, are working very well with her. I have been pleased over all, and seems that DB is also, and he has POA. He is still hoping he can eventually take her home, but I don't know if that will happen. Time will tell.
> 
> I am feeling better this morning. I think I am going to wait and see how I do, and maybe go back to the chiropractor on Friday, instead of today.
> 
> There are no cleaning elves here, that's for sure!


I'm glad your mom is cooperating once the staff knows what to expect. I hope she does get to come home but whatever is best for her will be what I request in my prayers. I hope your problem is solved soon. As Bonnie said about feeling bad, now is the wrong time of year with so much to do for the holidays.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Obviously I'm home from water exercise and oh my goodness was it wonderful!. The class lasted an hour and was so much fun. Knew a few other people there that I had taught with over the years so it was also good to run into them. I'll be going M, W, F mornings from now on. I know I'll be sore tomorrow but a good kind of sore. I am so sleepy now too. Sat in the jacuzzi for a bit after class and am ready for a nap. TTYL


I love water arobics there is a class that runs during fall and winter at the Highschool. Amy and I go at least once a week. The first few time we are sore but so worth it.there was a lady with COPD that went she said it helped with her breathing seems how it wasn't so hard on her body to exercise.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I've been in Blizzard! But a very long time ago- in the very far North of Scotland driving from Dorreray through Thurso, and down via Inverness, to Loch Lomond, in the winter of 1955/56. It had been so mild that on the 4th January the older of my younger twin brothers had taken off his shoes, and gone Paddling in the North Sea. The friends we were staying with knew this to be an indicator that something was up, so we made a point to listen to the Radio Weather forecast that evening- and realised it was exit there and then, or run the risk of getting snowed in for possibly weeks.* KateB* you would be interested to know that the snow drifts down the road to Inverness, were as high as any of the poles for guidance through the Pass of Glencoe.


That is the coldest winter I remember, too, Julie. We were on the North Sea coast as well, although considerablely further south. We were snowed in for about 2 weeks, and had no electricity for most of that time. Not much fun for my mum, who at the time had a three month old baby. I have always said that we survived those weeks on pigeons that my dad shot and my mum cooked in the oven of the kitchen range. Pigeon pie, pigeon casserole, roast pigeon...This isn't quite literally true, but pretty close! The village school was closed for about three days, after which they managed to ship in emergency generators so that it could reopen. At home, we had 'Tilley' lamps to provide light - normally, they were used to light the hen houses, but someone must have thought that our need of light was greater than that of the hens!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, the desert blooms in the Spring. We haven't had a good wildflower display in several years due to draught. I can remember years when southern facing Sieras appeared Orange, with California poppies, from town. Thay are 15 miles west of town.
Josephine, LM looks angelic and I am sure a star.
Care, lovely tree. Interesting about computer at night. I, too, have fm and insomnia. That being said I often use IPad to read in bed. Will stop that.
Rookie, sorry meds aren't helping you sleep.
Gwen, so glad you loved water exercise class and got to use Jacuzzi afterward. I feel so lucky as at my gym can use Jacuzzi,steam room AND sauna after wAter jogging.
Sorienna, just like my family. Mom the 24th, twin and me the 18th, DS the 12th, DGD the 13th, and dear ex son-in-law the 31st.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


Aw! She looks so cute! Feel free to feel very proud of her! I don't get a chance to do the nativity play thing for a couple of weeks yet, but I am really looking forward to it! Our Ben, who some of you will recall has mobility and learning difficulties, is going to be Joseph in the village primary school production. Only fair really, since for the past two years, one of his 'babies' - he has about 20 dolls - has been known as 'Baby Jesus', as it was very like the doll that played the part in his pre-school nativity! There can't be many in the class with Ben's track record when it comes to caring for Baby Jesus!

I am beginning to get into the festive spirit - I have now got my Christmas doormat in place, as well as getting out my Christmas mugs, tea towels and oven gloves! Over the weekend, I made up 5lbs of mincemeat, and today, I made up the first batch of mince pies - most of them are now in the freezer, but we will soon need to test the few I kept back!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy! the imagination runs riot!
> 
> The poles beside the road through Glencoe are about two to three times higher than the average vehicle- correct me Kate, if I have exagerated.


I have seen those poles! We visited Glencoe in May, but it was pretty bleak even then, and the poles were a reminder of just how severe the conditions could be in the winter months.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That was the winter of '77-78 for us--it got to -40F and the furnaces couldn't get the school warm enough for us to go; the buses wouldn't start, either! I think we were out of school for about 3 weeks. I have a picture somewhere of the chunk of ice my daddy cut out of the lake and it was up to his knee!


Where did you live then? Obviously not New Mexico, I wouldn't think it ever gets that cold there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I could try and check that out, possibly at the Citizens' Advice Bureau.


It might be something to try. I am just trying to think of something to help you. This is just something you don't need right now! I wish I was close by to help you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That was the winter of '77-78 for us--it got to -40F and the furnaces couldn't get the school warm enough for us to go; the buses wouldn't start, either! I think we were out of school for about 3 weeks. I have a picture somewhere of the chunk of ice my daddy cut out of the lake and it was up to his knee!


That winter was horrendous in our area! So many people died. Dad was out plowing snow for the county in it. I can't imagine what thoughts were going thru his mind then. I know he worried about us, and had to keep his mind on what he was doing, hoping he could see the telephone poles to gauge where the road was. Now he couldn't use the poles for reference because they aren't all the same distance from the road like they used to be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad your mom is cooperating once the staff knows what to expect. I hope she does get to come home but whatever is best for her will be what I request in my prayers. I hope your problem is solved soon. As Bonnie said about feeling bad, now is the wrong time of year with so much to do for the holidays.
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is the coldest winter I remember, too, Julie. We were on the North Sea coast as well, although considerablely further south. We were snowed in for about 2 weeks, and had no electricity for most of that time. Not much fun for my mum, who at the time had a three month old baby. I have always said that we survived those weeks on pigeons that my dad shot and my mum cooked in the oven of the kitchen range. Pigeon pie, pigeon casserole, roast pigeon...This isn't quite literally true, but pretty close! The village school was closed for about three days, after which they managed to ship in emergency generators so that it could reopen. At home, we had 'Tilley' lamps to provide light - normally, they were used to light the hen houses, but someone must have thought that our need of light was greater than that of the hens!


Wow- thank you for that memory, Chris! I just went back to boarding School, and never thought about why I was so cold still. But I do recall having to sit outside watching the traditional Hockey Match with some other rival Girls' School. And it being so bitter cold that I had to take my shoes off, one at a time, and rub some life back into my feet. And another memory of standing around waiting one morning for what ever reason- the snow was falling, and I had on my regulation school gloves- and for the first time realised how exquisite is each snow flake.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, LM definitely fits the part of an angel, such a pretty little girl.
It must be a very fancy school she attends to have such an auditorium. In our school the gym is used for all those things.except occasionally they use the Parish Center or our community hall.
Gwen, great that you can now use the pool for free. I wish there was an indoor pool closer to me. When we visited our relatives in Arizona 2 winters ago, I did water aerobics with her every morning & quite enjoyed it.
I have enjoyed seeing all the lovely photos posted.
Julie, I'm so glad you have your housing situation sorted out, so mean of that agent to cause you so much distress for nothing. I'm also glad the Exercycle is helping the hip.
I'm feeling a little better today, still like a wet noodle if I get up & do much but at least the fever is gone & I got some sleep last night. I'm trying to do some laundry today & disinfect the house a little so Neil will be able to come home without getting sick too. I saw last night on Facebook that my cousin in Ontario has had the same nasty bug but it has now turned to pneumonia so I'm definitely going to stay indoors for a few days yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have seen those poles! We visited Glencoe in May, but it was pretty bleak even then, and the poles were a reminder of just how severe the conditions could be in the winter months.


 :thumbup: so my memory is not too inaccurate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It might be something to try. I am just trying to think of something to help you. This is just something you don't need right now! I wish I was close by to help you.


Thank you, Dear Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purple, LM definitely fits the part of an angel, such a pretty little girl.
> It must be a very fancy school she attends to have such an auditorium. In our school the gym is used for all those things.except occasionally they use the Parish Center or our community hall.
> Gwen, great that you can now use the pool for free. I wish there was an indoor pool closer to me. When we visited our relatives in Arizona 2 winters ago, I did water aerobics with her every morning & quite enjoyed it.
> I have enjoyed seeing all the lovely photos posted.
> ...


I am not yet sure that I out of the woods totally,but it feels like I can hear the brook that will guide me home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, I've seen on the news where some parts of California are worried about flooding, I hope that won't affect you.

It seems the winter of 1955-56must have been nasty all over the world, I wasn't born yet but remember my parents talking about how winter came early that year & crops had to be harvested in the spring.
I remember several winters as a child when the snowbanks were as high as the power poles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Where did you live then? Obviously not New Mexico, I wouldn't think it ever gets that cold there.


That was in Kentucky--and it was quite unusual for that to happen! It does get below zero at altitude here, but that's more north of us, and not *that* far below, usually.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not yet sure that I out of the woods totally,but it feels like I can hear the brook that will guide me home.


And what a lovely way to phrase it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And what a lovely way to phrase it! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is the coldest winter I remember, too, Julie. We were on the North Sea coast as well, although considerablely further south. We were snowed in for about 2 weeks, and had no electricity for most of that time. Not much fun for my mum, who at the time had a three month old baby. I have always said that we survived those weeks on pigeons that my dad shot and my mum cooked in the oven of the kitchen range. Pigeon pie, pigeon casserole, roast pigeon...This isn't quite literally true, but pretty close! The village school was closed for about three days, after which they managed to ship in emergency generators so that it could reopen. At home, we had 'Tilley' lamps to provide light - normally, they were used to light the hen houses, but someone must have thought that our need of light was greater than that of the hens!


About 5/6 years ago must be the worst winter we suffered for some time, Fife was locked down due to the deep snow that froze solid, no trains, no public transport,folk couldn't move their cars,gritters couldn't get out,if you couldn't walk to work,you couldn't go.
Since I lived the closest to work I was the only one making it in,a 10/15 minute walk was taking me 55 mins each wayin the dark,and I was the only member of the catering staff who made it in,so I was cooking meals(breakfast, lunch,and supper),washing dishes,cleaning food trolleys and clearing kitchen, 13 hour shifts for 3 days,our patients were mostly geriatric so we had to make sure they were ok....boss never even said thanks after all that,and I overheard remark that I couldn't complain as I was getting overtime,they were ok they got to stay home and got bad weather payment so they were no worse of


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

enjoy, left u a msg on facebook lol


Gweniepooh said:


> Well I got my Silver Seakers activated and I'm about to head to the gym for my first water exercise class. I am so excited. I have needed water exercise for over 10 years but just couldn't afford the gym membership at the time. Now it will be FREE! Will let yawl know how it goes later today. TTYL.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not yet sure that I out of the woods totally,but it feels like I can hear the brook that will guide me home.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We don't have a lot of leftovers considering the amount of cooking my daughter did. She took plates to three of the residents in the building. One she only took last night because we knew had two sons and expected him to be with one of them. I could'nt believe they both let him be alone on Thanksgiving. That's bad enough but he's a retired Navy vet, having served in Vietnam, is even worse.
> But even a day late, he was delighted to get a belated Thanksgiving dinner.
> Junek


That's a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That winter was horrendous in our area! So many people died. Dad was out plowing snow for the county in it. I can't imagine what thoughts were going thru his mind then. I know he worried about us, and had to keep his mind on what he was doing, hoping he could see the telephone poles to gauge where the road was. Now he couldn't use the poles for reference because they aren't all the same distance from the road like they used to be.


I think that was the winter we had fuel shortages, wasn't it? I had just started work at the library and we had to cut back on the heat so kuch, we wore coats at work. Finally we were only open half days to save fuel. A bad winter even here!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, I've seen on the news where some parts of California are worried about flooding, I hope that won't affect you.
> 
> It seems the winter of 1955-56must have been nasty all over the world, I wasn't born yet but remember my parents talking about how winter came early that year & crops had to be harvested in the spring.
> I remember several winters as a child when the snowbanks were as high as the power poles.


I don't remember that winter being bad. But there were a couple in the '60s that were very bad here and, of course, the 77-78 winter I mentioned before.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> That's a wonderful thing to do.


It was a pleasure...we were just glad we did it and we now know who to take meals to next year!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think that was the winter we had fuel shortages, wasn't it? I had just started work at the library and we had to cut back on the heat so kuch, we wore coats at work. Finally we were only open half days to save fuel. A bad winter even here!
> Junek


I don't remember June. I know I graduated high school that June. I was taking a cosmetology course at the time. I know mom and dad had their own gas tank in the yard that we used but I don't remember shortages. I know the school let us out early and I called mom and told her I was going to stay with a friend instead of trying to make what was normally a 15 minute drive. Friend was within walking distance if need be. Dad taught us well. I still have a winter travel kit of at least a blanket and those instant hand warmer packets. I usually have a snack in my purse.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> About 5/6 years ago must be the worst winter we suffered for some time, Fife was locked down due to the deep snow that froze solid, no trains, no public transport,folk couldn't move their cars,gritters couldn't get out,if you couldn't walk to work,you couldn't go.
> Since I lived the closest to work I was the only one making it in,a 10/15 minute walk was taking me 55 mins each wayin the dark,and I was the only member of the catering staff who made it in,so I was cooking meals(breakfast, lunch,and supper),washing dishes,cleaning food trolleys and clearing kitchen, 13 hour shifts for 3 days,our patients were mostly geriatric so we had to make sure they were ok....boss never even said thanks after all that,and I overheard remark that I couldn't complain as I was getting overtime,they were ok they got to stay home and got bad weather payment so they were no worse of


So good to feel appreciated! :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening and thank you for your nice comments about LM, she can be an angel - sometimes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> About 5/6 years ago must be the worst winter we suffered for some time, Fife was locked down due to the deep snow that froze solid, no trains, no public transport,folk couldn't move their cars,gritters couldn't get out,if you couldn't walk to work,you couldn't go.
> Since I lived the closest to work I was the only one making it in,a 10/15 minute walk was taking me 55 mins each wayin the dark,and I was the only member of the catering staff who made it in,so I was cooking meals(breakfast, lunch,and supper),washing dishes,cleaning food trolleys and clearing kitchen, 13 hour shifts for 3 days,our patients were mostly geriatric so we had to make sure they were ok....boss never even said thanks after all that,and I overheard remark that I couldn't complain as I was getting overtime,they were ok they got to stay home and got bad weather payment so they were no worse of


Golly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This is what I thought of: http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html I have not tried it, though.


Thanks for that link as I do want to give this a try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I remember that, but I am sure there was also an article about the same time that was about an American lady who knitted socks like that for the army during WW1 googled it but no luck so far


Didn't one of their first ladies knit them this way?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I intend to try the sauna and steam room there too but I was so tired by the time I got home I slept for 3 hours on the sofa....LOL....I thought about you going to water jogging while I was at the gym and how much you've said you enjoy it. I really think this is going to be life changing for me. I did have to order a new swimsuit. I had bought one 2 years ago and yet never had a chance to use it. It fastened around the neck halter style and that was pre-neck fusing and boy was that uncomfortable. I figure I can send it for a few times but not indefinitely so I ordered a purple speedo from Amazon. Certainly aren't any swimsuits in the stores right now...LOL.


sassafras123 said:


> Norma, the desert blooms in the Spring. We haven't had a good wildflower display in several years due to draught. I can remember years when southern facing Sieras appeared Orange, with California poppies, from town. Thay are 15 miles west of town.
> Josephine, LM looks angelic and I am sure a star.
> Care, lovely tree. Interesting about computer at night. I, too, have fm and insomnia. That being said I often use IPad to read in bed. Will stop that.
> Rookie, sorry meds aren't helping you sleep.
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, that shawl is beautiful as always, what patience to add all those beads. I have tried it a couple of times but oh so tedious, I never add too many but they add such nice sparkle.
> Melyn, I love your purple dress, a darker color than I would hose but a very pretty pattern.
> Betty, thanks for sharing your recipes, I hope to make some tassies for Christmas.
> Gwen, I'm looking forward to seeing your tree ornaments.
> ...


Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are advised in parts of the South Island to carry chains. I have never forgotten a drive over the Lewis pass from Westport to Christchurch in an almost white out- but with a Canadian at the wheel we felt quite safe!


They had signs up the day we went to Milfoird Sound saying not allowed past a certain point unless were carrying chains. Didn't need to use them. At one of the stops on the way we picked up a fair sized group of French tourists whose bus wsn't carrying chains and so couldn't continue on. They weren't checking that vehicles were carrying them so the driver said that they weren't really to concerned- but afterall this was only a few weeks away from summer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I intend to try the sauna and steam room there too but I was so tired by the time I got home I slept for 3 hours on the sofa....LOL....I thought about you going to water jogging while I was at the gym and how much you've said you enjoy it. I really think this is going to be life changing for me. I did have to order a new swimsuit. I had bought one 2 years ago and yet never had a chance to use it. It fastened around the neck halter style and that was pre-neck fusing and boy was that uncomfortable. I figure I can send it for a few times but not indefinitely so I ordered a purple speedo from Amazon. Certainly aren't any swimsuits in the stores right now...LOL.


I got put out of our local pool, for wearing cotton- have not yet had the spare funds to buy an approved 't' shirt, although I do have a pair of shorts that are ok- bit embarrassed about my silhouette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They had signs up the day we went to Milfoird Sound saying not allowed past a certain point unless were carrying chains. Didn't need to use them. At one of the stops on the way we picked up a fair sized group of French tourists whose bus wsn't carrying chains and so couldn't continue on. They weren't checking that vehicles were carrying them so the driver said that they weren't really to concerned- but afterall this was only a few weeks away from summer!


It has been a rotten Spring for much of the country! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That was likely why you did sign. Is there a way you can change that now? Or is there a time limit and it's a contract thing? My understanding (and I could be wrong) is that here it is the owner's (landlord's) choice of who the agent would be, not the renter's. I am not very wise in legal matters, some things are just common sense and I don't think your agent has any unless it furthers his fortune!


Here the owner picks an agent as well. Renters can choose to use one agent but then they are limited to the houses that agent has on his books. And in this case the owner would have chosen the agent and the current renters would have to use him.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon my Dear Hearts.
Just wanted to drop you a note before finishing supper. I have a roast cooking in the crockpot.
I feel bad talking about being cold when I read of the severe weather conditions you all have or are enduring. I cant even imagine what it is like. We have had snow several times here but never as severe as you all have had. We suffer from extreme heat most of the time. It has been so cold here that all I want to do is stay under the covers for warmth. Thumper is always there to add heat from his little body.
I have 3 ½ coasters made for Allyson. She asked for four. I will be glad to get them done. I cant believe how much shoulder pain is initiated when I crochet. It hurts my hands and shoulder. I have crocheted far longer than I have knitted but have turned to knitting now as it doesnt seem to cause pain. I have learned so much from you all and still learning. I never thought I would knit a sock or lace.
I have wished a million times Mom were alive for me to teach what I have learned. 
Melynn, your little dress is beautiful. I love the design, but like most of you, I would never think of putting a baby in purple. Who knows, it may be very complimentary. I am sure the mother loved it. How could she not. Beautiful workmanship.
Tami, I was trying to get AKs Slippers on Ravelry. I finally gave up and copied it this afternoon. It is so frustrating not being able to open files from Ravelry or to cut and paste and save some of them and it would be a miracle if my printer worked right. Jim just doesnt realize how important this is to me, but I know we have put out a lot of money lately on repairs that needed attention. Should just count my blessings. I am glad to know how to make the degree sign now. So much I dont know about the computer. Thank you for the recipes. My son loves the potatoes. I will surely be making the dressing for Jim. I do pray for your Mom. It was so hard for me to see Mom so confused and to see the fear and uncertainty in her eyes. She worked with therapy for a while and then one day just told them no more. I then brought her home and had hospice. 
Gwen, I cant wait to see the decorations you turn out on your machine. I cant even imagine going to water exercises. I cant imagine finding a bathing suit to fit or getting all of me in it.
Kiwi, I have never been to anything that required a long evening gown. I must say, it sounds fun if you have access to one. We usually require a Seasonal Sweater and slacks for our one party.
Bonnie, good to hear the fever is down but do take it easy for a while. It takes a while to get over bugs.
Dawn, glad they have developed a treatment plan for you and having worked with a gynecologist the last seventeen years of my career, your doctor is doing the right thing and you will feel better in time.
Josephine, Little Madam was the angel she portrayed. She is just such a little beauty. I know you enjoy her and how proud you must have been the night of her play.
Caren, Loved your fingerless mitts. The color was vibrant, something I would choose for sure. My goodness Knittems has grown and is so pretty. I loved the red on Amys tree. So pretty. I love the big trees but the older we get the harder it gets to manage one. Prayers continue for Amy, Michael and family.
Lynn, a belated Happy Birthday to your DD. Arent daughters a blessing?
Mary, thank you for the Cinnamon Pecan recipe. We will give it a try. You be careful in all the hazardous weather conditions you drive in. Traveling mercies, as our Gwen says.
Margaret, I get to travel with your wonderful pictures. The baby alpaca was adorable. I loved all the beautiful scenic shots you got. It is a good thing I am not near an avocado tree. I dearly love them.
Chris, do you know I have never tasted mincemeat or pumpkin pie? My sister makes my BIL a mincemeat pie for the holidays.
I love you all to the moon and backBetty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a rotten Spring for much of the country! :thumbup:


Every where we went people were commenting on how horrid it had been.
Whereas over here we had a record hot spring (for the country as well as most places)- a record that was only 12 months old as last spring had been the hottest on record. Here in Australia we have no problems with the concept of global warning- just with whether we should do anything about it.
The last govenment imposed a carbon tax with tax rebates so individuals were compensated for the extra costs. This seemed to put us among the top countries of the world dealing with it. At the last election the opposition promised to get rid of it- and they did so so that we are now at the bottom of countries dealing with the issue. But at least he kept his election promise which really is the most important thing. People couldn't understand that the tax cuts counteracted the new tax for most individuals or that it might actually cost us something to stop out temperatures increasing- and thus in the long run costing more. But the media always attack the government so they couldn't tell us the positive points about the tax.
It seems to me rather ironic that he is now it seems trying to get the new Victorian govenment to break an election promise they made.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have the same thing here--my mother's is the 1st, daughter's is 11th, my brother's and Bub's both on the 13th, and two friends, one on 16th and one on 26th. Gets to be a bit much!
> 
> Thanks for the photos--I really do enjoy seeing other places!


Also have 2 nephews on the 19th and 20th but we don't do anything for our nieces and nephews so that doesn't impact on me. But it does Mum- she managed no birthdays near Christmas with 9 kids and then 3 out of 11 grandchildren in the week before Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here the owner picks an agent as well. Renters can choose to use one agent but then they are limited to the houses that agent has on his books. And in this case the owner would have chosen the agent and the current renters would have to use him.


But in our case, Louise in the middle house still deals direct with Balwinder Nagra the Landlord.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is quite lovely Josephine - that is some area in the school - certainly a dramatic ceiling. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Every where we went people were commenting on how horrid it had been.
> Whereas over here we had a record hot spring (for the country as well as most places)- a record that was only 12 months old as last spring had been the hottest on record. Here in Australia we have no problems with the concept of global warning- just with whether we should do anything about it.
> The last govenment imposed a carbon tax with tax rebates so individuals were compensated for the extra costs. This seemed to put us among the top countries of the world dealing with it. At the last election the opposition promised to get rid of it- and they did so so that we are now at the bottom of countries dealing with the issue. But at least he kept his election promise which really is the most important thing. People couldn't understand that the tax cuts counteracted the new tax for most individuals or that it might actually cost us something to stop out temperatures increasing- and thus in the long run costing more. But the media always attack the government so they couldn't tell us the positive points about the tax.
> It seems to me rather ironic that he is now it seems trying to get the new Victorian govenment to break an election promise they made.


So there fore are you in favour of Mr Abbott?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Margaret, I get to travel with your wonderful pictures. The baby alpaca was adorable. I loved all the beautiful scenic shots you got. It is a good thing I am not near an avocado tree. I dearly love them.


Signs said that only 5 avocadoes allowed per person- but they grow in trees and I didn't exactly fancy trying to climb the trees! Julie would probably have had to climb up to get me out and then what a pretty pickle we would have been in. At least we coul dhave eaten avocados-assuming I had got that far in the first place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great slipper caren - did you get the second one made? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lazy day in Great Bend. It is currently 5c/41f at 09:13 and raining. It will turn to snow by afternoon and continue all night I am told.
> 
> Coffee today and the green grass this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does celery and apple juice do? how do you make it? sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried taking melatonin, but with no noticeable affects -- just started taking celery seed supplements and will be making some celery and apple juice for taking before bed tonight. I'm determined to conquer insomnia without having to take sleeping pills (can't take them anyway). Julie, I hope the Melatonin works for you...so sorry that it cost so much there---too bad that the postage to NZ is so outrageous or we could send some cheaper---is there a website that would be cheaper for you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So there fore are you in favour of Mr Abbott?


Definitely not on this issue.
When we went to Question Time in Parlaiment just before Goulburn I agreed with him on some things they argued over and not on others. But for me something to address climate change is essential and his govenment is totally ignoring this issue. Whether what we had before was good I don't know but it was something and indications were that it was already having an impact and therefore I believe it should have stayed in place until something better coul dbe put in place. But big business didn't like it as it meant they needed to spend money to help the environment and nothing must get in the way of increasing profits every year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Definitely not on this issue.
> When we went to Question Time in Parlaiment just before Goulburn I agreed with him on some things they argued over and not on others. But for me something to address climate change is essential and his govenment is totally ignoring this issue. Whether what we had before was good I don't know but it was something and indications were that it was already having an impact.


I get a bit incensed by people who claim it is not happening- when water supplies in the Tokelau and Kiribati groups are definitely contaminated now by sea water. These just happen to be the one's I know of.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But in our case, Louise in the middle house still deals direct with Balwinder Nagra the Landlord.


Why you see if you can continue to do that? You didn't have many problems while you dealt with him direct did you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why you see if you can continue to do that? You didn't have many problems while you dealt with him direct did you?


No problems at all! He even stayed with us at least on one occasion, when he came over to do the Maintenance.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do sincerely hope that that is the answer- something normal and to be expected. I guess the birth control is a minor dose of hormones. The nurses on the KTP will know better than I! But sounds like that would make for major relief!


Im hoping so!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I get a bit incensed by people who claim it is not happening- when water supplies in the Tokelau and Kiribati groups are definitely contaminated now by sea water. These just happen to be the one's I know of.


The term Climate Change is a much better one as most people can see that climate change is happening-even if it is that in some places things are getting colder. But the need to do something is not acknowledged so much.

Maybe I had better stop- before I get too political!

Well I have caught up! Have had a good excuse as I need to finish a sock before this evenings do. Giving socks to the staff at David's office and all but one sock finished. a few more inches to go and that one will also be done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im hoping so!!!


I suspect we are all hoping so for you, Dawn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The term Climate Change is a much better one as most people can see that climate change is happening-even if it is that in some places things are getting colder. But the need to do something is not acknowledged so much.
> 
> Maybe I had better stop- before I get too political!
> 
> Well I have caught up! Have had a good excuse as I need to finish a sock before this evenings do. Giving socks to the staff at David's office and all but one sock finished. a few more inches to go and that one will also be done.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We've just been to see LM be an angel in the Christmas play at school. She was brilliant, yes I am rather biased!
> 
> Not done catch up yet, but healing vibes and hugs to all.


Lovely little Angel!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Purple, LM is darling, esp as the angel. 

Julie and Darowil, loved the pix of your travels/countries.

Today I had a JoAnn's 50% off coupon and decided to splurge and bought a book on Shetland lace-- "The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting" by Elizabeth Lovick. It only has 7 patterns but has a lovely "glossary" of stitches, borders, etc. It also lists alternative sts for the various parts of the patterns given, which I really like. I think it must be a recent addition to their books as it was not there a couple weeks ago when I was looking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does celery and apple juice do? how do you make it? sam


We have a Jack LaLane juicer that was DH's dad's. He used it to make tomato juice every year. We've been using it to make our morning shakes, but we're now trying a new thing for nighttime sleeping....celery is supposed to be good for that as well as good for so many other things. So this is the maiden try tonight---apples are supposed to be good too so we're mixing the two. Will let you know how well it works---my prediction: it will work for DH, but not for me.

http://www.goodlifeletter.co.uk/news/214-how-celery-can-help-you-sleep.asp


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, will be interesting to see if juice combo works. 
Gwen, thrilled you have access to steam room and sauna. I've only built up to 5-7 minutes in steam room. Then I relax in sauna til Bathurst suit dries. Love how well I sleep after wAter jogging. 
Maya and I walked 40 minutes. Desert nice and packed after rain. No bad floods even though we actually got an inch of rain. Though usual low places on streets flooded. Our worst floods come from flash floods running down from Sierras.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon my Dear Hearts.
> Just wanted to drop you a note before finishing supper. I have a roast cooking in the crockpot.
> I feel bad talking about being cold when I read of the severe weather conditions you all have or are enduring. I cant even imagine what it is like. We have had snow several times here but never as severe as you all have had. We suffer from extreme heat most of the time. It has been so cold here that all I want to do is stay under the covers for warmth. Thumper is always there to add heat from his little body.
> I have 3 ½ coasters made for Allyson. She asked for four. I will be glad to get them done. I cant believe how much shoulder pain is initiated when I crochet. It hurts my hands and shoulder. I have crocheted far longer than I have knitted but have turned to knitting now as it doesnt seem to cause pain. I have learned so much from you all and still learning. I never thought I would knit a sock or lace.
> ...


Thank you for the prayers for mom. They are appreciated. You are welcome for the recipes and the lesson on the degree symbol. My printer is the cheapest one Walmart had the last time my expensive printer gave me fits. The cheap one is a printer and copier in one.

I love pumpkin pie! I craved it the whole time I was pregnant with DS who was born the end of July. Try finding pumpkin pie in July!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm so behind this week and last. I'm getting sleep sitting here reading so I'm going to head to bed and try again tomorrow. I hope everyone is doing well and is safe in the weather. I'm goint to go to knitting group tomorrow.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so behind this week and last. I'm getting sleep sitting here reading so I'm going to head to bed and try again tomorrow. I hope everyone is doing well and is safe in the weather. I'm goint to go to knitting group tomorrow.


Hi, Noni. I've missed you and hope to see you at knitting group on Thursday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I ordered a purple speedo from Amazon. Certainly aren't any swimsuits in the stores right now...LOL.


I've found the chlorine in the pool is very hard on swimsuits (the linings tend to disintegrate.) I have ordered on line from Hanes and from Swim and Sweat. There are suits that are more chlorine resistant than others (they are kind of crinkly.) Just google "chlorine resistant swim suits" to check them out."


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a Jack LaLane juicer that was DH's dad's. He used it to make tomato juice every year. We've been using it to make our morning shakes, but we're now trying a new thing for nighttime sleeping....celery is supposed to be good for that as well as good for so many other things. So this is the maiden try tonight---apples are supposed to be good too so we're mixing the two. Will let you know how well it works---my prediction: it will work for DH, but not for me.
> 
> http://www.goodlifeletter.co.uk/news/214-how-celery-can-help-you-sleep.asp


This made me laugh, the same at our house. Everything will make DH sleep, me the opposite. Melatonin knocks him out, me sometimes I get kinda sleepy but then it makes me sick to my stomach and I had really bad dreams.
What's a person to do??? Just plug along I guess, but ending up in the ER from hardly sleeping all summer and stress was not great either. I thin for women we seem to go through this for awhile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bulldog I have the bathing suit and look like a beached whale but I know the water exercise is going to do me so much good. Most of the individuals in the class are overweight and at least my age or older. I felt right at home with the group.



Bulldog said:


> Gwen, I cant wait to see the decorations you turn out on your machine. I cant even imagine going to water exercises. I cant imagine finding a bathing suit to fit or getting all of me in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw one when looking that was from Swim and Sweat but not having heard of them before was hesitant to order it. Thanks for the information. I know chlorine is hard on swimwear as in my youth I did swim quite a bit but then as an adult just didn't have access to a pool.


machriste said:


> I've found the chlorine in the pool is very hard on swimsuits (the linings tend to disintegrate.) I have ordered on line from Hanes and from Swim and Sweat. There are suits that are more chlorine resistant than others (they are kind of crinkly.) Just google "chlorine resistant swim suits" to check them out."


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen I am so happy for you. Wish I could do the same. I love water and I think it would be so good for a person.
The little angel was so cute. 
Need to get some shopping done, hard to think about it when I am around retail all day. Another customer story, a couple was looking at our beautiful throws( afghans) and I started talking to them and his wife commented on the difference costs and I pointed out the different sizes. Her husband looked at me and said, it is for my 90 year old mother and we don't need one to last for years. Didn't quite know what to say to that enduring remark!!,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Machriste* was able to cancel the swim suit ordered and found one that I liked so much better that was from Swim and Sweat. Thanks for the tip about that brand. 

*Bonnie* just wanted to say that the fruit cake seems to get better tasting every day. It was moist to begin with but even more so after two days. I absolutely LOVE this recipe and already plan to make a couple more at least. Thanks again for providing the recipe.

Headed to bed. Take care everyone. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs. Gweniepooh


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Noni. I've missed you and hope to see you at knitting group on Thursday.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy and Noni --- I love the idea of the two of you being together at knitting group...I'll pretend that I'm there with you. Hope you're both fine and that the weather is manageable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> This made me laugh, the same at our house. Everything will make DH sleep, me the opposite. Melatonin knocks him out, me sometimes I get kinda sleepy but then it makes me sick to my stomach and I had really bad dreams.
> What's a person to do??? Just plug along I guess, but ending up in the ER from hardly sleeping all summer and stress was not great either. I thin for women we seem to go through this for awhile.


I'm so sorry you ended p in the ER due to the sleep deprivation and stress -- I came close to that a few years back...

I hope you find something that works for you to sleep every night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Purple, LM is darling, esp as the angel.
> 
> Julie and Darowil, loved the pix of your travels/countries.
> 
> Today I had a JoAnn's 50% off coupon and decided to splurge and bought a book on Shetland lace-- "The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting" by Elizabeth Lovick. It only has 7 patterns but has a lovely "glossary" of stitches, borders, etc. It also lists alternative sts for the various parts of the patterns given, which I really like. I think it must be a recent addition to their books as it was not there a couple weeks ago when I was looking.


I just transferred money into my Visa account meaning to use it to purchase a book on the weaving of the Maori. Guess what I have actually spent it on?! (no prizes)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I don't need to guess :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just transferred money into my Visa account meaning to use it to purchase a book on the weaving of the Maori. Guess what I have actually spent it on?! (no prizes)


No idea!
But the weaving would have been interesting. I f you had maney you could go to Rotarura and do a 20 week course there on Maori weaving taught by master weavers (will at some point show you a photo of one who is walking around with his weaving. As I had my knitting he was persuaded to bring out his weaving).

Have a migraine so didn't get out with David- worst for a while but not too bad now. Had a couple of very mild ones in NZ so might be going to need to up my dose of FeverFew. But did discover that I was I was on a very low dose as I had been taking one a day and meant to be 1-2 twice a day! This nurse didn't read the directions closelly enough. So may need to add one at night - how I will ever remember to take it I don't know.

People may remember that last year I started the Advent Scarf on Ravelry and never quite finished it. Well started this years today, planning on doing 2 scarfs one with the odd days and another with the even days (they turn out very long). Plan is to put in the girls Christmas stockings. Maybe with the incentive of finsihing this I might get there. See as I go. One from stash the other with yarn I bought in NZ.

So as David has just returned and I don't need to worry about being woken I will head off to bed and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I don't need to guess :XD:


I will post a photo, when the parcel arrives!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea!
> But the weaving would have been interesting. I f you had maney you could go to Rotarura and do a 20 week course there on Maori weaving taught by master weavers (will at some point show you a photo of one who is walking around with his weaving. As I had my knitting he was persuaded to bring out his weaving).
> 
> Have a migraine so didn't get out with David- worst for a while but not too bad now. Had a couple of very mild ones in NZ so might be going to need to up my dose of FeverFew. But did discover that I was I was on a very low dose as I had been taking one a day and meant to be 1-2 twice a day! This nurse didn't read the directions closelly enough. So may need to add one at night - how I will ever remember to take it I don't know.
> ...


Margaret, how I keep the Panadol under control - is that I have the times programmed into my mobile alarm. I must reset it to include the memory jogger for taking the melatonin. Sorry you have been struck down! 
The idea for the girls Christmas stockings sounds brilliant! Can't wait to see the finished articles!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found this on the main forum!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will post a photo, when the parcel arrives!


That would great to see
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on the main forum!


 :XD: :XD: I entirely agree


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Darowil have you ever tried Chiropractic manipulation for your migraines? I've probably said before that I used to get them. The chiropractor I was going to for back problems just did a couple of sets of neck manipulations and since then I've never had one develop beyond the feeling that ones about to hit and sometimes the disturbed vision - but never any sickness, pain or light sensitivity! Quite amazing as this was 30+ years ago! I hope the higher dose of Feverfew works. Healing thoughts being sent down under.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on the main forum!


LOL-- love that one!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just back from the soft play with Luke....guess who had to go in to help him up the ladder....I don't think my knees may ever recover! Came in to find my first Christmas card of the year and it was from Paula! (Grandmapaula) That was quick coming all the way from the States in four days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from the soft play with Luke....guess who had to go in to help him up the ladder....I don't think my knees may ever recover! Came in to find my first Christmas card of the year and it was from Grandmapaula! That was quick coming all the way from the States.


Is this at the Nursery School(?)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is this at the Nursery School(?)


No the dreaded nursery is tomorrow afternoon, this was in the sports centre just down the road from us. Seemingly (according to psycho-gran and would I not believe her...?) he went into nursery yesterday with no problem and didn't cry at all whilst he was there....I hope it's the same tomorrow! :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No the dreaded nursery is tomorrow afternoon, this was in the sports centre just down the road from us. Seemingly (according to psycho-gran and would I not believe her...?) he went into nursery yesterday with no problem and didn't cry at all whilst he was there....I hope it's the same tomorrow! :roll:


mmmmmmm. Not sure I believe la psycho.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on the main forum!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Then you should most likely receive one today as I mailed on Monday. 


KateB said:


> Just back from the soft play with Luke....guess who had to go in to help him up the ladder....I don't think my knees may ever recover! Came in to find my first Christmas card of the year and it was from Paula! (Grandmapaula) That was quick coming all the way from the States in four days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Then you should most likely receive one today as I mailed on Monday.


Looking forward to it. I posted mine yesterday which I then was told was the last day for overseas airmail.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking forward to it. I posted mine yesterday which I then was told was the last day for overseas airmail.


I hope mine will get there in time, still not feeling 100% but better, finally got the cards done this morning, I'll take them to the post office this afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Machriste* was able to cancel the swim suit ordered and found one that I liked so much better that was from Swim and Sweat. Thanks for the tip about that brand.
> 
> *Bonnie* just wanted to say that the fruit cake seems to get better tasting every day. It was moist to begin with but even more so after two days. I absolutely LOVE this recipe and already plan to make a couple more at least. Thanks again for providing the recipe.
> 
> Headed to bed. Take care everyone. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs. Gweniepooh


I'm glad you like it & the added bonus that its so easy to whip up is nice too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I intend to try the sauna and steam room there too but I was so tired by the time I got home I slept for 3 hours on the sofa....LOL....I thought about you going to water jogging while I was at the gym and how much you've said you enjoy it. I really think this is going to be life changing for me. I did have to order a new swimsuit. I had bought one 2 years ago and yet never had a chance to use it. It fastened around the neck halter style and that was pre-neck fusing and boy was that uncomfortable. I figure I can send it for a few times but not indefinitely so I ordered a purple speedo from Amazon. Certainly aren't any swimsuits in the stores right now...LOL.


Here the Sears catalogue always has swim suits for sale in winter for all those going for hot holidays


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Very interesting about bathing suit lasting longer. The In Shape gym I go to doesn't chlorine. At one time I knew what they use. Salt? Bless their hearts, the water temp is warmer and feels better on fm.
Hard night. But I have knitting group today.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here the Sears catalogue always has swim suits for sale in winter for all those going for hot holidays


Some of the smarter department stores here often have a 'cruise wear' section, with swimsuits available 'out of season'. I daresay once January arrives, most shops will be stocking summer clothing - just what we all need.

:thumbdown:

I recall once, when the children were small, one of the girls badly needed a new nightdress in February. I went to Marks & Spencer, but could only find very pretty, flimsy, Summer versions, so I approached an assistant, and asked if they had anything warmer. She looked at me in amazement, and said, "Not at this time of year". At the time, it was actually snowing outside! With the Internet, it has become a lot easier to get what we need, when we want it, but shops still seem to stock what they want to sell us, rather than what we need at any given time. Hence, some of our bigger retailers have been reporting poor sales because we have had a mild autumn and no one has wanted to buy the cold weather stuff they have been offering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:
 

> Some of the smarter department stores here often have a 'cruise wear' section, with swimsuits available 'out of season'. I daresay once January arrives, most shops will be stocking summer clothing - just what we all need.
> 
> :thumbdown:
> 
> I recall once, when the children were small, one of the girls badly needed a new nightdress in February. I went to Marks & Spencer, but could only find very pretty, flimsy, Summer versions, so I approached an assistant, and asked if they had anything warmer. She looked at me in amazement, and said, "Not at this time of year". At the time, it was actually snowing outside! With the Internet, it has become a lot easier to get what we need, when we want it, but shops still seem to stock what they want to sell us, rather than what we need at any given time. Hence, some of our bigger retailers have been reporting poor sales because we have had a mild autumn and no one has wanted to buy the cold weather stuff they have been offering.


 :thumbup: Happens here too, and not just with clothing! :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is the advent scarf on ravelry? I have saved last years - would like to have this years. --- sam



darowil said:


> No idea!
> But the weaving would have been interesting. I f you had maney you could go to Rotarura and do a 20 week course there on Maori weaving taught by master weavers (will at some point show you a photo of one who is walking around with his weaving. As I had my knitting he was persuaded to bring out his weaving).
> 
> Have a migraine so didn't get out with David- worst for a while but not too bad now. Had a couple of very mild ones in NZ so might be going to need to up my dose of FeverFew. But did discover that I was I was on a very low dose as I had been taking one a day and meant to be 1-2 twice a day! This nurse didn't read the directions closelly enough. So may need to add one at night - how I will ever remember to take it I don't know.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - wasn't last years advent scarf free? it would have been the only way I would have saved it. the ones I found you need to buy the pattern - is the white one the one you were talking about? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

32° and overcast although it is a bit brighter than it has been but with a breeze it is still pretty cold outside.

tonight is Avery's Christmas program which I will go to - must think about getting in the shower - Heidi just got done cutting my hair from three inches long to a half inch long - feels so good. I've been wanting it done.

Heidi put up her tree on Monday - she found a new tree at goodwill the other day - looks brand new - a 7' tree and some of the needles have "sparkly snow" on them - a very nice touch. she strung 9 strings (100 lights/string) on it and it looks good without anything else on it. but come the weekend the children will get their boxes of their ornaments and will decorate the tree and they will be talking about each ornament. it will be really pretty then.

I have not done any shopping as of yet - I think this will be the year everyone gets a sweater from llbean. I bought four of them for me this fall - long sleeve cardigans. they are lovely. I will have them shipped to me so I can wrap them and that will be it.

I have asked for only one thing this year - I need a new outdoor thermometer I can read from inside. there is nothing else I need - and no room for anything else.

rehab tomorrow and another week will be over - they go by much too quickly. --- sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> 32° and overcast although it is a bit brighter than it has been but with a breeze it is still pretty cold outside.
> 
> tonight is Avery's Christmas program which I will go to - must think about getting in the shower - Heidi just got done cutting my hair from three inches long to a half inch long - feels so good. I've been wanting it done.
> 
> ...


I don't need or want ANYTHING!! I told my children to just give me a gift card from Walmart. If nothing else, I'll use it to buy groceries and put the money I would have spent in savings. Then if I find something I think I can't live without, I'll buy it!! 
It's a wonderful feeling to no longer want anything!!
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Some of the smarter department stores here often have a 'cruise wear' section, with swimsuits available 'out of season'. I daresay once January arrives, most shops will be stocking summer clothing - just what we all need.
> 
> :thumbdown:
> 
> I recall once, when the children were small, one of the girls badly needed a new nightdress in February. I went to Marks & Spencer, but could only find very pretty, flimsy, Summer versions, so I approached an assistant, and asked if they had anything warmer. She looked at me in amazement, and said, "Not at this time of year". At the time, it was actually snowing outside! With the Internet, it has become a lot easier to get what we need, when we want it, but shops still seem to stock what they want to sell us, rather than what we need at any given time. Hence, some of our bigger retailers have been reporting poor sales because we have had a mild autumn and no one has wanted to buy the cold weather stuff they have been offering.


So true with the retailers never having stock in stock for the actual seasons.
I now do 90% of my shopping online, save a bundle and they are delivered to my mailbox.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm working on the Failynn fox cowl that DD#2 asked for, and it's going pretty fast (and is easier than I expected). Hard to get used to the size 15 needles, though, when the last thing I knitted was on a size 2.

I still don't have anything else on the tree. I'm just not feeling it this year. Maybe I can get DD to put the ornaments on. And I just have two more gifts to get and one to make, I think. We've also got goodies on the list, but I have to do those on a day off.

Cold/rainy here today, but at least it's not snow.

Hope all are well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on the main forum!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (weight t-shirt)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Looking forward to it. I posted mine yesterday which I then was told was the last day for overseas airmail.


Me too! I got a pleasant surprise as the postage overseas is not too awful from Guernsey.... Compared to US, Canada etc overseas rates. However it costs us almost as much just to send things to UK mainland as 'overseas' meaning outside Britain! (haven't posted my UK ones yet as shouldn't take so long).

Are you going to be 'Soft play grandma' now?  good luck with your next nursery day. 
I'm sitting here in S. Cambs.(england) Now DH is here, on work phonecalls after being out all day. This is his semiretirement! I've cleaned some of the kitchen here and ironed about 20 shirts!! Couldn't prepare a meal until he got back as didnt know whether he had eaten (had, but was a bit hungry). We had intended going to visit friends about an hour away as DH expected to leave work at 3 pm, but had to postpone till Sunday. Such is life! At least I can't get bored..... Not that I do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I still don't have anything else on the tree. I'm just not feeling it this year. Maybe I can get DD to put the ornaments on. And I just have two more gifts to get and one to make, I think. We've also got goodies on the list, but I have to do those on a day off.
> 
> Cold/rainy here today, but at least it's not snow.
> 
> Hope all are well.


As we won't be here for Christmas and will have our immediate family one at Vicky's I'm not even going to bother- I have a small tree that I might dig out. It was one of my sisters and once she could no longer use it I somehow ended up with it so it a nice connection to her. Time to get it down I guess.

Feeling a little better today but it is the worst migraine for a while.

You've been very quite overnight- makes it easy to keep up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is the advent scarf on ravelry? I have saved last years - would like to have this years. --- sam


http://www.von-stroh-zu-gold.de/muster/?p=57 here you go Sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> You've been very quite overnight- makes it easy to keep up!


I was thinking the same thing-- gone all day (your night) and expecting pages and pages, just 1 1/2.

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My GD is going to come and make a gingerbread house and put up our decorations in our new apartment. She asked me and I 
I was pleased to agree. She asked me if I would knit her a 'long' bright (lots of colors sweaters "for Christmas. I have it half finished. We also bought her a new loom type project which has just been brought to michaels.4 years ago the family decided not to give gifts to each other (the adults) and instead each of us pick a charity which we give to. They allow me to knit for them (dishcloths, a scarf or small gifts) but we don't exchange. It works for us. Pat was a Paramedic Supervisor (retired)and we donate to the EMS fund which helps needy children, as well as the Hospital cardiac ward that saved his life. It is very worthwhile and works for us. We don't need anything as we have more than we can use. It works for us. Once inawhile the kids forget that and buy us something special, but usually on our birthdays or our anniversary. Christmas is for giving. 

As we are in a new area, I am looking around for a new place to help. I hope to knit gifts for the Seniors center shop this year, as well as the local hospital shop. 

Life is good. I look forward to our first christmas on the Island.

Yesterday we went to a wonderful group of buildings just off the main highway south,with a wonderful yarn shop, quilt shop,artist group shop, nice coffee shop also a good restaurant. I love exploring places like that. I bought some wonderful yarn at 'The loom' for another pullover for myself. There is a good possibility I will teach my stashbuster to a couple of the knitters in the center. So mylife is full and we are very happy here.

I am amazed that the cards have started to arrive already. 

I hope the ones from Canada get there in time. It takes ages for mail to arrive in the US and I haven't sent anything to the UK for years so have no idea when mine will arrive. 

I am watching a curling game . It is so nice to have curling back on the tv now that it is winter - Hard to believe it is Dec. 4th already. 

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret sorry you've had a migraine, glad you're feeling better.
I haven't done much today, still not feeling great but I haven't been sleeping well, I think the antibiotic is upsetting my sleep.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to knitting and worked on socks. Under electric blanket and have cozy mystery. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret sorry you've had a migraine, glad you're feeling better.
> I haven't done much today, still not feeling great but I haven't been sleeping well, I think the antibiotic is upsetting my sleep.


You can't win can you? Sick or antibiotics to improve and then they cause problems in themselves. Hope yiu are soon feeling good again- it's been a while now that you have been feeling unwell.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to knitting and worked on socks. Under electric blanket and have cozy mystery. Sounds like a plan.


I like your day and the way you plan. What cozy are you reading?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know I've already mailed my cards but if I hadn't I just think I wouldn't worry about them being late. I have a few "not required" that I may send and I myself love Christmas cards even if they arrive late  Just saying.....if your card arrives a little late so what....it will still be enjoyed by the recipient I'm sure.  {{{{{{group hug}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> You can't win can you? Sick or antibiotics to improve and then they cause problems in themselves. Hope yiu are soon feeling good again- it's been a while now that you have been feeling unwell.


Yes, almost a week, enough already. I better quit whining


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, almost a week, enough already. I better quit whining


Not feeling well and whining go hand in hand...I don't know any of us who can separate the two!! Feel better soon.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello Dear Hearts,
It has been a slow day here. Jim has spent the afternoon helping Allyson get all of her stuff for flea market down to the center. All 59 of my dishcloths are ready as well as the crocheted coasters she wanted me to make for her. It has really caused pain in my shoulder and radiates into the breast. It will settle down now that I am back to my knitting.
I dont think there is going to be a big crowd at the FM as it is supposed to rain and it has not had enough advertisement. Ergo, no bamboo interchangeables yet. They will be used by family so havent lost anything.
Angie has had another bad day and my Kelsey is still struggling with problems with a leg due to low back discomfort. She has had pain management but I think eventually she will have to have some sort of surgical intervention. All my girls have back problems.
Got my hair washed and a do for the weekend.
Joy, I am sorry you are not feeling well. It does sound wonderful to curl up with a good book. I totally escape when I do that.
Chris, meant to tell you congrats on your grandson playing Joseph.
Bonnie, I feel so bad for you. You have really had a time trying to shake this bug. Prayers going up for you.
Sam, I couldnt open the pattern. That same little square comes up saying because of current security settings I cannot download the pattern. So so frustrating.
My goodness you all are quiet. Must be the season.
We will have our family Christmas get together on the 20th. Need to go over the house next week. We just do finger foods for this. Jim is making his mini pizza recipe. The grandkids always beg for that one.
Julie, glad all the foolishness with the landlord has been resolved.
Off to play. I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty

CHERRY CUPCAKES
1 ½ cups chopped pecans
½ cup brown sugar
¼ cup granulated white sugar
½ cup margarine
2 egg yolks
1 tsp vanilla.
1 cup all purpose flourminus 2 Tbl.
½ tsp baking powder
Grease and flour mini muffin tins and sprinkle bottom of each tin with diced nuts. Mix batter the usual way and put 1 tsp batter in each tin with ½-1 cherry. Bake 10 mins. Roll in powdered sugar.
JIMS MINI PIZZAS
1 # hot patty sausage
1# lean ground meat
1 large box velveeta cheese, cubed
1 # mozzarella cheese, shredded
1 # Monterey jack cheese, shredded
12 oz. tomato paste
1 onion, chopped 3 tsp Oregano 
Few sprinkles Red Pepper
2 loaves French bread, sliced thinly or party bread squares
Grated Parmesan Romano Cheese
Mix all ingredients together (except breadthis is a stiff mixture, so you could use Kithchen Aide Mixer)
Form into log rolls and refrigerate. Wrap in foil and refrigerate or freeze until time needed. Cut into slices and spread on bread (it doesnt spread easy, so you may need to pat it own bread with knife) Sprinkle Parmesan Romano Cheese on top. Pop in preheated oven at 350° for 20-25 min.
Our grandkids prefer the French bread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> ...
> Julie, glad all the foolishness with the landlord has been resolved.
> ...


I would be more cautious than that. I still have nothing in writing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea!
> But the weaving would have been interesting. I f you had maney you could go to Rotarura and do a 20 week course there on Maori weaving taught by master weavers (will at some point show you a photo of one who is walking around with his weaving. As I had my knitting he was persuaded to bring out his weaving).
> 
> Have a migraine so didn't get out with David- worst for a while but not too bad now. Had a couple of very mild ones in NZ so might be going to need to up my dose of FeverFew. But did discover that I was I was on a very low dose as I had been taking one a day and meant to be 1-2 twice a day! This nurse didn't read the directions closelly enough. So may need to add one at night - how I will ever remember to take it I don't know.
> ...


You might try getting two bottles of the feverfew. Keep one in the kitchen, if that's where you would take your morning dose, and one in the bathroom, for right before you go to bed. If I don't see it, I don't take it! Morning I do fine, as I have a hand full to take, after that, it's hit and miss.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on the main forum!


 :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Everybody must be so busy getting ready for Christmas they aren't chatting much these days, I feel better tonight, hopefully tomorrow I can start to get back in the swing of thngs, maybe do some baking as thats not very strenuous. 
I think I will go do a little sewing & then hit the sack. Night all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, almost a week, enough already. I better quit whining


Understandable whining especially after so long when you would expect to be better by now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You might try getting two bottles of the feverfew. Keep one in the kitchen, if that's where you would take your morning dose, and one in the bathroom, for right before you go to bed. If I don't see it, I don't take it! Morning I do fine, as I have a hand full to take, after that, it's hit and miss.


That might be the way go thanks. Take a few things in the morning so don't forget that one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everybody must be so busy getting ready for Christmas they aren't chatting much these days, I feel better tonight, hopefully tomorrow I can start to get back in the swing of thngs, maybe do some baking as thats not very strenuous.
> I think I will go do a little sewing & then hit the sack. Night all


Just be careful not to overdo it- or you may end up back where you started. Sleep well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished the fox hood (Failynn Fox hood on Ravelry) for DD#2. I'm pretty happy with it, but those giant needles are hard on my hands. As long as DD likes it, that's what matters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished the fox hood (Failynn Fox hood on Ravelry) for DD#2. I'm pretty happy with it, but those giant needles are hard on my hands. As long as DD likes it, that's what matters.


It sure looks good though. Buig needles are hard to work with aren't they? Seems they should be easy but they aren't at all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It sure looks good though. Buig needles are hard to work with aren't they? Seems they should be easy but they aren't at all.


Right? I felt so fumbly and could only work about half my normal speed. Those things are nearly as big as my fingers!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Right? I felt so fumbly and could only work about half my normal speed. Those things are nearly as big as my fingers!


I really like the way it turned out. You got the colors perfect.
We are now I to a warming trend, still no snow and the days are going to be getting slowly warmer, up to 40 by weekend.
Went to my aunts visitation today. Looking forward to tomorrow, spending the morning having coffee with my BFF. We moved back to be closer to everyone and I have been so busy with work that now I am going to start making time. Think I will be happier, and will get my mind of work. I think I forgot to mention, my boss who just doesn't like me, was stripped of her title and job. But they are letting her work on the floor with us. That means I will be working with her three days a week out of my four and I am not sure how it is going to work. All I want is to be respected. She doesn't have to like me, just respect me. Out of all the employees she is the only one. One of the girls told me it is because she and I are the same age and she as made it I to a competition, because I get along with everyone. Oh well, time will tell.
I want to explain that with all the family things and work, I didn't take part in the Christmas card exchange and that is the kind of thing I would love to do otherwise, but just knew I was being pulled by to many things right now. But you are all such a gift to me and I have been blessed by you all. Thank you!
Healing thoughts to all suffering tonight and much happiness in each day. As my DH reminded me tonight each day is a gift, and I need to slow down and really enjoy it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling a little better today but it is the worst migraine for a while.
> 
> I had migraines for about 20 years until my 40s when a stranger at a conference told me about an herbal liquid. I took it for about 3 weeks and never had another migraine. it may have been coincidence, but who knows.
> 
> I don't know if it's still available, but it was called KM and was made in Toronto by a company called Matol. It was developed in Switzerland. You might look into it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you so much darowil - I see I can also download scarves from a few years ago. --- sam



darowil said:


> http://www.von-stroh-zu-gold.de/muster/?p=57 here you go Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what mystery are you reading? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Went to knitting and worked on socks. Under electric blanket and have cozy mystery. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good - love the little pizza recipe. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> CHERRY CUPCAKES
> JIMS MINI PIZZAS


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are feeling better darowil - don't think have had a headache this bad for quite a while - and hopefully never again. --- sam



darowil said:


> Understandable whining especially after so long when you would expect to be better by now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute sorlenna - great colors. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I finished the fox hood (Failynn Fox hood on Ravelry) for DD#2. I'm pretty happy with it, but those giant needles are hard on my hands. As long as DD likes it, that's what matters.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they make my hands tired - I have some yarn that take size 50 needles - which I have - but I can only go so long with them and then need to put them down and give my hands a rest. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Right? I felt so fumbly and could only work about half my normal speed. Those things are nearly as big as my fingers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute! I love it! Is this an adult size; it looks it. Did you design this or if not where did you get the pattern?


Sorlenna said:


> I finished the fox hood (Failynn Fox hood on Ravelry) for DD#2. I'm pretty happy with it, but those giant needles are hard on my hands. As long as DD likes it, that's what matters.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just finished a cowl for DD and used size 10.5 US and that size even hurt my hands and slowed me down. What size did you use on the fox hood?


Sorlenna said:


> Right? I felt so fumbly and could only work about half my normal speed. Those things are nearly as big as my fingers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodnight all. I'm getting up early and headed to the gym in the morning so I am going to try to get some sleep a little earlier. Usually will lie in bed; toss and turn when going to bed at this time (midnight) but I'm going to give it a go. May take some melatonin.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cute! I love it! Is this an adult size; it looks it. Did you design this or if not where did you get the pattern?


I bought the pattern--figured it was easier that way, and I used the same yarn as the designer, which is a #6, super bulky yarn (going from sock yarn to that was wild). The pattern has all sizes in it, and the needles for the adult size are a 15US. Now DD#3 wants a raccoon one. So off I go!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/failynn-fox-cowl


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodnight all. I'm getting up early and headed to the gym in the morning so I am going to try to get some sleep a little earlier. Usually will lie in bed; toss and turn when going to bed at this time (midnight) but I'm going to give it a go. May take some melatonin.


I couldn't sleep last night, either. :roll: Hope you do better tonight, and meant to say also I love the ornaments!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


They look really good- you sure got a lot of use fromt he new machine haven't you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you so much darowil - I see I can also download scarves from a few years ago. --- sam


I'm glad I posted it- closed the window with it by mistake and then couldn't find it on fravelry and then remembered that I had posted it for you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


These are wonderful. I can see you are addicted to that new toy!! Certainly making sure it gets good use. Do you design all your own patterns?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know I've already mailed my cards but if I hadn't I just think I wouldn't worry about them being late. I have a few "not required" that I may send and I myself love Christmas cards even if they arrive late  Just saying.....if your card arrives a little late so what....it will still be enjoyed by the recipient I'm sure.  {{{{{{group hug}}}}}}


I quite agree. :thumbup: and I'm in on that hug too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Went to knitting and worked on socks. Under electric blanket and have cozy mystery. Sounds like a plan.


A good plan :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know I've already mailed my cards but if I hadn't I just think I wouldn't worry about them being late. I have a few "not required" that I may send and I myself love Christmas cards even if they arrive late  Just saying.....if your card arrives a little late so what....it will still be enjoyed by the recipient I'm sure.  {{{{{{group hug}}}}}}


I agree {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished the fox hood (Failynn Fox hood on Ravelry) for DD#2. I'm pretty happy with it, but those giant needles are hard on my hands. As long as DD likes it, that's what matters.


Great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwennie, they are so cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It has been a strange week or two for the KTP - only 72 pages- no risk at all presently of being split- unless things go crazy with the beginning of Friday for you all
I am back off to bed!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow those are great Gwen, love them. lyn x


Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i can't remember what it costs here - forty+ cents - I'm sure someone can tell us - what does it cost to send a letter in the uk? --- sam


70c here I think and I heard that is going up to $1.00


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the picture of Sydney's best friend that Melyn sent me.


He he he  I also saw and shared that one. Too funny :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 70c here I think and I heard that is going up to $1.00


How many of us send letters now with the internet? Mind you we still get a fair bit of mail- though most of it is MILs for David to deal with. And mainly bills now. 
I've got so lazy I don't even send them at Christmas anymore. One of the reasons why I didn't join the card swap. But also because it was right when I was away and getting organised before or after ws too much for me.

And now I headin goff to bed. See you all tomorrow- either here or on the new one. Just when I'm getting up early with the sun it starts later!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pup lover - love the scarves -- very pretty..
> 
> PurpleFi - love the clothes for the doll---DGD is getting a very good reward for all her hard work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How many of us send letters now with the internet? Mind you we still get a fair bit of mail- though most of it is MILs for David to deal with. And mainly bills now.
> I've got so lazy I don't even send them at Christmas anymore. One of the reasons why I didn't join the card swap. But also because it was right when I was away and getting organised before or after ws too much for me.
> 
> And now I headin goff to bed. See you all tomorrow- either here or on the new one. Just when I'm getting up early with the sun it starts later!


Have a good sleep. I will be off to bed shortly too. And welcome home. Your trip sounded fabulous.... everyone I know who has ever been to NZ have loved it. Also you had the bonus of spending time with Julie again.
I still send Christmas cards but not as many as I used to. I didnt join the card swap as I thought they wouldnt get there in time.... we over here are supposed to have our Christmas mail sent by the end of Nov Australia Post says if we want it to arrive in time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


Gwen, those are fabulous!!!!!! My little granddaughter, who is 7 plays the trombone, any chance you can find a way to send me that design, I love it?!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

By the way, hello everybody, hope all my KAP buddies are doing ok! Sorry I haven't appeared much but my feet have barely touched the ground since I got back from my wonderful trip!
Lots of love and a very Happy Christmas and New Year to you all!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> She really loved them and posed just for you...


Aaaw, beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Very Pretty, your Grandchildren will be thrilled. Personally I love the purple babies dress.


Catching up..... page 53. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Someone posted a recommendation for the film *Quartet*. I am so sorry but I can't remember who. DH and I watched last night and loved it. Thank you for taking the trouble :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish I could say I design my own patterns but I do not. I do have the capability to do so with this program but just haven't worked on it at this point. I'm not very good a learning something so technical from reading a book so I'm checking into taking a class or connecting with a person to show me the basics. I've done one but just didn't like the way it turned out. Needed to remove some overlay stitches but couldn't figure out how to do it.[

Edit: Meant to say the toy is new but I've had an embroidery machine since 2007. I do love using it. quote=TNS]These are wonderful. I can see you are addicted to that new toy!! Certainly making sure it gets good use. Do you design all your own patterns?[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How many of us send letters now with the internet? Mind you we still get a fair bit of mail- though most of it is MILs for David to deal with. And mainly bills now.
> I've got so lazy I don't even send them at Christmas anymore. One of the reasons why I didn't join the card swap. But also because it was right when I was away and getting organised before or after ws too much for me.
> 
> And now I headin goff to bed. See you all tomorrow- either here or on the new one. Just when I'm getting up early with the sun it starts later!


It is a pain in the posterior- when you are trying to get in with things like the summary! Ah well!...Sam cannot change GOVT decree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a good sleep. I will be off to bed shortly too. And welcome home. Your trip sounded fabulous.... everyone I know who has ever been to NZ have loved it. Also you had the bonus of spending time with Julie again.
> I still send Christmas cards but not as many as I used to. I didnt join the card swap as I thought they wouldnt get there in time.... we over here are supposed to have our Christmas mail sent by the end of Nov Australia Post says if we want it to arrive in time.


Our cut-off date for most places, was yesterday! BTW postage to the US from here is $2.50. (NZ)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

London Girl said:


> By the way, hello everybody, hope all my KAP buddies are doing ok! Sorry I haven't appeared much but my feet have barely touched the ground since I got back from my wonderful trip!
> Lots of love and a very Happy Christmas and New Year to you all!!!


I know you, Londy, and Purple, but can't identify the other two.
Help please someone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Someone posted a recommendation for the film *Quartet*. I am so sorry but I can't remember who. DH and I watched last night and loved it. Thank you for taking the trouble :thumbup: :thumbup:


Possibly Daralene- Cashmeregma


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No WAY we'd forget you London Girl (June)!!!


London Girl said:


> By the way, hello everybody, hope all my KAP buddies are doing ok! Sorry I haven't appeared much but my feet have barely touched the ground since I got back from my wonderful trip!
> Lots of love and a very Happy Christmas and New Year to you all!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Seated is Pearlone and standing I believe is Dreamweaver (Jynx).


Lurker 2 said:


> I know you, Londy, and Purple, but can't identify the other two.
> Help please someone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Seated is Pearlone and standing I believe is Dreamweaver (Jynx).


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> By the way, hello everybody, hope all my KAP buddies are doing ok! Sorry I haven't appeared much but my feet have barely touched the ground since I got back from my wonderful trip!
> Lots of love and a very Happy Christmas and New Year to you all!!!


I love this photo....good to see you at the tea party!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly Daralene- Cashmeregma


I see where Gwen has responded with Jynx/Dreamweaver and PearlOne.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Learnt on Monday that the sale has gone through today and I have to be out next Friday so am in a whirl of chaos at the moment. Sorry for not posting but you are all in my prayers and thoughts. I will be on line as much as I can but with all that is going on And staying at various places between next Friday and when I get my new home please excuse my absences. All requiring them are in my prayers and all are in my thoughts. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


Gwen, these are darling! They must be less than 3 inches, maybe even just 2 inches. You really get the use out of your machine. Way to go.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Learnt on Monday that the sale has gone through today and I have to be out next Friday so am in a whirl of chaos at the moment. Sorry for not posting but you are all in my prayers and thoughts. I will be on line as much as I can but with all that is going on And staying at various places between next Friday and when I get my new home please excuse my absences. All requiring them are in my prayers and all are in my thoughts. Take care of yourselves.


So glad about the sale going through! Now WE need to put YOU in our prayers for a smooth, successful move! And send lots of hugs--{{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good news...but wish you could have more notice. I'm praying that you love your new place and feel settled, loved and safe there.



martina said:


> Learnt on Monday that the sale has gone through today and I have to be out next Friday so am in a whirl of chaos at the moment. Sorry for not posting but you are all in my prayers and thoughts. I will be on line as much as I can but with all that is going on And staying at various places between next Friday and when I get my new home please excuse my absences. All requiring them are in my prayers and all are in my thoughts. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I see where Gwen has responded with Jynx/Dreamweaver and PearlOne.


Rookie- that was in response to Normaedern wondering who had mentioned the film *Quartet*


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


Those are beautiful, Gwen. I had no idea you could do so much with the embroidery machine!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oops! My bad!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> So glad about the sale going through! Now WE need to put YOU in our prayers for a smooth, successful move! And send lots of hugs--{{{{{hugs}}}}}


 :thumbup: I do hope it is as hassle free for you as possible.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> By the way, hello everybody, hope all my KAP buddies are doing ok! Sorry I haven't appeared much but my feet have barely touched the ground since I got back from my wonderful trip!
> Lots of love and a very Happy Christmas and New Year to you all!!!


Now how could we forget your lovely face!!
From one June to another June!!! LOL !


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen - Those ornaments are great!
Martina - So pleased that your house sale has gone through, but that's not a lot of notice to get out....good luck with that!
Darowil - Glad you enjoyed your trip, but that's a pity about the migraine. :thumbdown: 
Betty - No wonder your hands are sore with 59 dishcloths plus the rest! I'm sorry to hear your DDs are still not so well, but I'm pleased that your coughing spasms have gone. Take care of yourself.
Julie - I hope that things will settle down a bit for you now & hopefully everything with the landlord is really sorted.
I've just deposited Luke at the Nursery and whilst he didn't howl, he was crying. I'm hoping when I go back that he'll be 'running around with the others' as he was reported to be on Wednesday when his Nanna took him. :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

BTW the postage to US/Canada is £2.50 which is around 3.90$US


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Learnt on Monday that the sale has gone through today and I have to be out next Friday so am in a whirl of chaos at the moment. Sorry for not posting but you are all in my prayers and thoughts. I will be on line as much as I can but with all that is going on And staying at various places between next Friday and when I get my new home please excuse my absences. All requiring them are in my prayers and all are in my thoughts. Take care of yourselves.


That's wonderful but they could have given you a little more time.
I hope you love your new place an I'm looking forward to hearing all about it.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen - Those ornaments are great!
> Martina - So pleased that your house sale has gone through, but that's not a lot of notice to get out....good luck with that!
> Darowil - Glad you enjoyed your trip, but that's a pity about the migraine. :thumbdown:
> Betty - No wonder your hands are sore with 59 dishcloths plus the rest! I'm sorry to hear your DDs are still not so well, but I'm pleased that your coughing spasms have gone. Take care of yourself.
> ...


Let us hope indeed that he does settle down to play.
I still have heard nothing from the Landlord himself. though I have emailed him asking to be allowed out of the arrangement with the Agent- He has two differing types of contract on the two houses.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> No the dreaded nursery is tomorrow afternoon, this was in the sports centre just down the road from us. Seemingly (according to psycho-gran and would I not believe her...?) he went into nursery yesterday with no problem and didn't cry at all whilst he was there....I hope it's the same tomorrow! :roll:


It will be nice of there is no fussing when Luke is dropped off.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't need or want ANYTHING!! I told my children to just give me a gift card from Walmart. If nothing else, I'll use it to buy groceries and put the money I would have spent in savings. Then if I find something I think I can't live without, I'll buy it!!
> It's a wonderful feeling to no longer want anything!!
> Junek


I usually ask for things that need replacing, mostly in the kitchen. Told the my knives need sharpening, hoping one of then gets them sharpened. New zester just little things.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

London Girl said:


> By the way, hello everybody, hope all my KAP buddies are doing ok! Sorry I haven't appeared much but my feet have barely touched the ground since I got back from my wonderful trip!
> Lots of love and a very Happy Christmas and New Year to you all!!!


Hello June good to see you, Josephine, Jynx and pearlone. 
Happy Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


Oh I love those they are so sweet job well done !! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> How many of us send letters now with the internet? Mind you we still get a fair bit of mail- though most of it is MILs for David to deal with. And mainly bills now.
> I've got so lazy I don't even send them at Christmas anymore. One of the reasons why I didn't join the card swap. But also because it was right when I was away and getting organised before or after ws too much for me.
> 
> And now I headin goff to bed. See you all tomorrow- either here or on the new one. Just when I'm getting up early with the sun it starts later!


I still send letters some to people I talk to online everyday. A bit more personal and a nice surprise when collecting the mail.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I try to use snail mail for any sort of greetings and some thankyous depending on the recipient, but email does help to keep you in contact with people. I like both types of mail, but the increases in postage do discourage one from using it. It's always a treat to get something other than bills and adverts in the snail mail.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, thank you. Presently reading Til Death Do Us Purl by Anne Canadeo. I think I've read ten cozies in past week. Fun and cozy indeed with electric blanket on. Guess you could tell fm helps my reading.
Betty, sorry it is raining for FM. Hope your arm feels better soon.
Sorienna, Fox hood is so cool.
Spider, hope things work with ex-boss. You are the better woman.
Sam, holey motley size 50 needles. What are you making? 
Gwen, love your ornaments, they are as colorful and fun as you. Enjoy gym.
Londy, great pic.
Martina, Happy Almost New Home Day.
Kate, hope you find d Luke happy when you pick him up. Hard on Grandma's heart when they cry and you have to leave.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


Beautiful ornaments, Gwen!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Learnt on Monday that the sale has gone through today and I have to be out next Friday so am in a whirl of chaos at the moment. Sorry for not posting but you are all in my prayers and thoughts. I will be on line as much as I can but with all that is going on And staying at various places between next Friday and when I get my new home please excuse my absences. All requiring them are in my prayers and all are in my thoughts. Take care of yourselves.


Glad the sale went through but oh dear on the short notice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished the fox hood (Failynn Fox hood on Ravelry) for DD#2. I'm pretty happy with it, but those giant needles are hard on my hands. As long as DD likes it, that's what matters.


That's really cute! I'm sure your DD will love it. I don't like using big needles either, I have made socks using 12ply white buffalo wool& 8 mm DPNs, the guys use them in rubber boots like felt liners but I hate making them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a good sleep. I will be off to bed shortly too. And welcome home. Your trip sounded fabulous.... everyone I know who has ever been to NZ have loved it. Also you had the bonus of spending time with Julie again.
> I still send Christmas cards but not as many as I used to. I didnt join the card swap as I thought they wouldnt get there in time.... we over here are supposed to have our Christmas mail sent by the end of Nov Australia Post says if we want it to arrive in time.


I still send lots of Christmas cards as that is the only time I keep in touch with many of my relatives in Ontario, after my parents & in-laws died I make a point to keep in touch with relatives we don't see often


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Learnt on Monday that the sale has gone through today and I have to be out next Friday so am in a whirl of chaos at the moment. Sorry for not posting but you are all in my prayers and thoughts. I will be on line as much as I can but with all that is going on And staying at various places between next Friday and when I get my new home please excuse my absences. All requiring them are in my prayers and all are in my thoughts. Take care of yourselves.


I'm glad the sale has gone through for you but that seems pretty quick to get out & very stressful for you. Try not to overdo it & take care of yourself. I will wish you a Merry Christmas now in case we don't hear much from you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely -2.7s/27f at 10:49. A bit overcast right now,they are calling for rain and then snow over night. Last time we only got a couple inches of a mix. Hoping for the same this time. Going to try out a reciecpt for a crockpot cheese cake a fellow cheesecake lover pointed me to. If it works out I will post. If not forget I mentioned it. :wink: :thumbup: 

Today's coffee choice, orange juice instead. 

Hugs to all healing energy for those in need. For those in cold/hot areas stay warm/cool today, but above all stay happy and smile lots it lightens the burden on your heart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, those ornaments are beautiful, I didn't know such nice things could be done on a sewing machine until you started doing the sheep.
Betty, sorry to hear your daughters are still not well but I'm sure glad your swallowing thing went away.
Well, planning to get my Christmas pudding made this morning so I better get to it. & maybe get the tree up today too, need something to get me more in to mood. I'm usually such a Christmas person but for some reason not so much this year, maybe just this darn bug?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished the fox hood (Failynn Fox hood on Ravelry) for DD#2. I'm pretty happy with it, but those giant needles are hard on my hands. As long as DD likes it, that's what matters.


Love this another well done job. I know a young lady that would just love this.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely -2.7s/27f at 10:49. A bit overcast right now,they are calling for rain and then snow over night. Last time we only got a couple inches of a mix. Hoping for the same this time. Going to try out a reciecpt for a crockpot cheese cake a fellow cheesecake lover pointed me to. If it works out I will post. If not forget I mentioned it. :wink: :thumbup:
> 
> Today's coffee choice, orange juice instead.
> 
> Hugs to all healing energy for those in need. For those in cold/hot areas stay warm/cool today, but above all stay happy and smile lots it lightens the burden on your heart.


Good morning, Caren. Love the breakfast and having o.j. instead of coffee is a nice change. Hope your weather doesn't cause too many slippery road surfaces. We have another day of gray dreariness. Temps in the low 50's but looks and feels colder because of the gloominess!!
Enjoy your day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are some pictures from my sister.
The little guy is my great great nephew who was born in the fall of 2013....and unexpected boy when the dr said they'd have a girl.
He's with my sister's son, Marshall.
Enjoy.
Junek


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wish I could say I design my own patterns but I do not. I do have the capability to do so with this program but just haven't worked on it at this point. I'm not very good a learning something so technical from reading a book so I'm checking into taking a class or connecting with a person to show me the basics. I've done one but just didn't like the way it turned out. Needed to remove some overlay stitches but couldn't figure out how to do it.[
> 
> Edit: Meant to say the toy is new but I've had an embroidery machine since 2007. I do love using it. quote=TNS]These are wonderful. I can see you are addicted to that new toy!! Certainly making sure it gets good use. Do you design all your own patterns?


[/quote]

I don't have the capability to design patterns on mine, sadly. If you can do that, wow, the sky's the limit!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know you, Londy, and Purple, but can't identify the other two.
> Help please someone!


Hi Lurker! If anyone hasn't already posted, we have Dreamweaver (Jynx) at the back and Purlone (Cheryl) at the front right!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I see where Gwen has responded with Jynx/Dreamweaver and PearlOne.


Yeah, me too but late - as usual!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Lurker! If anyone hasn't already posted, we have Dreamweaver (Jynx) at the back and Purlone (Cheryl) at the front right!


Thanks, Londy! we were not entirely sure about identifying Dreamweaver (Jynx)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Now how could we forget your lovely face!!
> From one June to another June!!! LOL !


Thank you June!,
Love from June! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello June good to see you, Josephine, Jynx and pearlone.
> Happy Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well.


.....and the same to you my lovely! Looking forward to meeting up again one day!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely -2.7s/27f at 10:49. A bit overcast right now,they are calling for rain and then snow over night. Last time we only got a couple inches of a mix. Hoping for the same this time. Going to try out a reciecpt for a crockpot cheese cake a fellow cheesecake lover pointed me to. If it works out I will post. If not forget I mentioned it. :wink: :thumbup:
> 
> Today's coffee choice, orange juice instead.
> 
> Hugs to all healing energy for those in need. For those in cold/hot areas stay warm/cool today, but above all stay happy and smile lots it lightens the burden on your heart.


Lovely sentiments dear and a wonderful looking breakfast!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Londy! we were not entirely sure about identifying Dreamweaver (Jynx)


Has anyone heard from her at all? Getting a little worried as she has been so quiet!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Has anyone heard from her at all? Getting a little worried as she has been so quiet!!


She is playing various games connected to facebook- I get requests from her, from time to time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Love the breakfast and having o.j. instead of coffee is a nice change. Hope your weather doesn't cause too many slippery road surfaces. We have another day of gray dreariness. Temps in the low 50's but looks and feels colder because of the gloominess!!
> Enjoy your day.
> Junek


Good afternoon June. Thank you, just felt like an OJ kind of day. Most times the roads are it too bad., when freezing rain is expected. Grey and drearily her most of the day. 
I have had a fabulous day if you don't count my internet lagging and cutting in and out. Have even managed to get most of the shopping done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely sentiments dear and a wonderful looking breakfast!!


Thank you, made a nice change from just coffee. Hope your day has gone fabulously wonderful.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is playing various games connected to facebook- I get requests from her, from time to time.


Ok, thanks for that, that is usually how I check she is still on the planet but I haven't looked lately! Come back Jynx, if you are reading this, we miss you!!! xxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and the same to you my lovely! Looking forward to meeting up again one day!! x


Definitely want to meet up again. I had a great time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for all the positive comments about the Christmas ornaments. I'm working on Snowflakes and the angel tree topper now. Slow going but will get it done.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:



> Thank you, made a nice change from just coffee. Hope your day has gone fabulously wonderful.


Pretty good actually!!! Hope yours has been stupendously brilliant!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for all the positive comments about the Christmas ornaments. I'm working on Snowflakes and the angel tree topper now. Slow going but will get it done.


One day, we'll have to set up Skype so I can watch you using your fabulous machine!! Makes mine seem like a wind-up toy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon June. Thank you, just felt like an OJ kind of day. Most times the roads are it too bad., when freezing rain is expected. Grey and drearily her most of the day.
> I have had a fabulous day if you don't count my internet lagging and cutting in and out. Have even managed to get most of the shopping done.


Thank goodness our internet and cable are mostly reliable. But a couple of weeks ago, they must have been doing updating or something with the system. We had to reset the router for the Wi-Fi every day and sometimes twice a day. Gladly, they got whatever finished and or fixed after about 5 days.
Hope the freezing rain turns to a warmer rain.
I haven't bought a lot of gifts. I started making Christmas gifts the first of Sept. and have finished except for a scarf I wanted to make my sister as something a little extra!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some wouzer ornaments gwen - you must buy thread by the bushel. they look nice on your tree. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah martina - just in time for he holidays in your new home. hope you have help moving. --- sam



martina said:


> Learnt on Monday that the sale has gone through today and I have to be out next Friday so am in a whirl of chaos at the moment. Sorry for not posting but you are all in my prayers and thoughts. I will be on line as much as I can but with all that is going on And staying at various places between next Friday and when I get my new home please excuse my absences. All requiring them are in my prayers and all are in my thoughts. Take care of yourselves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures june - love the cat under the tree - two good looking boys. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures from my sister.
> The little guy is my great great nephew who was born in the fall of 2013....and unexpected boy when the dr said they'd have a girl.
> He's with my sister's son, Marshall.
> Enjoy.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're heading out pretty soon to go down to our DD#1's for the candlelight memorial for the babies born way too early. I'll be praying for all who have lost little ones and especially for CMaliza and her family. It's always so sad to hear the number of names read off each year. The celebration is organized with the coordination of the hospital and the funeral home and the babies are all buried under the Angel of Hope statue:

http://www.springfieldangelofhope.org/remembrance.asp

We're going to stop by Pup lover's to drop off her goody bag from the KAP and to catch up --it's been way too long so it will be good to have dinner together.

I won't be around much for a couple of days so will catch you all at the next tea party.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Understandable whining especially after so long when you would expect to be better by now.


That's what I had to do when I was taking something both morning and night. I don't take it anymore, so don't remember what it was, but I had a local perscription for it first, then a mail order, so I kept one bottle in the kitchen and one in the bathroom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished the fox hood (Failynn Fox hood on Ravelry) for DD#2. I'm pretty happy with it, but those giant needles are hard on my hands. As long as DD likes it, that's what matters.


Nice work! I don't like the big needles either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> I really like the way it turned out. You got the colors perfect.
> We are now I to a warming trend, still no snow and the days are going to be getting slowly warmer, up to 40 by weekend.
> Went to my aunts visitation today. Looking forward to tomorrow, spending the morning having coffee with my BFF. We moved back to be closer to everyone and I have been so busy with work that now I am going to start making time. Think I will be happier, and will get my mind of work. I think I forgot to mention, my boss who just doesn't like me, was stripped of her title and job. But they are letting her work on the floor with us. That means I will be working with her three days a week out of my four and I am not sure how it is going to work. All I want is to be respected. She doesn't have to like me, just respect me. Out of all the employees she is the only one. One of the girls told me it is because she and I are the same age and she as made it I to a competition, because I get along with everyone. Oh well, time will tell.
> I want to explain that with all the family things and work, I didn't take part in the Christmas card exchange and that is the kind of thing I would love to do otherwise, but just knew I was being pulled by to many things right now. But you are all such a gift to me and I have been blessed by you all. Thank you!
> Healing thoughts to all suffering tonight and much happiness in each day. As my DH reminded me tonight each day is a gift, and I need to slow down and really enjoy it.


Spider, you are special to us, also. If the interest is there, I will organize the exchange again. Good luck with your co-worker.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 70c here I think and I heard that is going up to $1.00


I will find out for sure tomorrow. I think within the US regular mail is 48 cents. Last I knew it cost me 80 cents to Canada. I don't remember what it was to England last year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> How many of us send letters now with the internet? Mind you we still get a fair bit of mail- though most of it is MILs for David to deal with. And mainly bills now.
> I've got so lazy I don't even send them at Christmas anymore. One of the reasons why I didn't join the card swap. But also because it was right when I was away and getting organised before or after ws too much for me.
> 
> And now I headin goff to bed. See you all tomorrow- either here or on the new one. Just when I'm getting up early with the sun it starts later!


Even before the internet, I didn't send letters with my Christmas cards. Or any other time, really. I am doing good to get them signed! In fact, I think one year there were a couple that I forgot to sign. Good thing I had used our address stamp on them so it was known who the card was from.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures june - love the cat under the tree - two good looking boys. --- sam


I agree..our family seems to "grow" handsome menfolk!
I'm sure Sundae will help my sister decorate more than she'd like!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a good sleep. I will be off to bed shortly too. And welcome home. Your trip sounded fabulous.... everyone I know who has ever been to NZ have loved it. Also you had the bonus of spending time with Julie again.
> I still send Christmas cards but not as many as I used to. I didnt join the card swap as I thought they wouldnt get there in time.... we over here are supposed to have our Christmas mail sent by the end of Nov Australia Post says if we want it to arrive in time.


I didn't realize that there was a deadline for having Christmas mail sent from the other countries. I'm sorry! If you all can give me an idea of when the deadline is for your particular country, I will organize it to go out earlier next year. I just knew that it took 7 days to Canada, and 7-14 days to Europe and Australia.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

London Girl said:


> By the way, hello everybody, hope all my KAP buddies are doing ok! Sorry I haven't appeared much but my feet have barely touched the ground since I got back from my wonderful trip!
> Lots of love and a very Happy Christmas and New Year to you all!!!


Hello back! Love the photo, and miss you lots!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know you, Londy, and Purple, but can't identify the other two.
> Help please someone!


Dreamweaver and PearlOne


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Learnt on Monday that the sale has gone through today and I have to be out next Friday so am in a whirl of chaos at the moment. Sorry for not posting but you are all in my prayers and thoughts. I will be on line as much as I can but with all that is going on And staying at various places between next Friday and when I get my new home please excuse my absences. All requiring them are in my prayers and all are in my thoughts. Take care of yourselves.


I am so glad to see the sale is final! I know you will be extremely busy. Don't worry about not being here much. Prayers for you also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely -2.7s/27f at 10:49. A bit overcast right now,they are calling for rain and then snow over night. Last time we only got a couple inches of a mix. Hoping for the same this time. Going to try out a reciecpt for a crockpot cheese cake a fellow cheesecake lover pointed me to. If it works out I will post. If not forget I mentioned it. :wink: :thumbup:
> 
> Today's coffee choice, orange juice instead.
> 
> Hugs to all healing energy for those in need. For those in cold/hot areas stay warm/cool today, but above all stay happy and smile lots it lightens the burden on your heart.


Love cheesecake. I will look forward to the recipe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're heading out pretty soon to go down to our DD#1's for the candlelight memorial for the babies born way too early. I'll be praying for all who have lost little ones and especially for CMaliza and her family. It's always so sad to hear the number of names read off each year. The celebration is organized with the coordination of the hospital and the funeral home and the babies are all buried under the Angel of Hope statue:
> 
> http://www.springfieldangelofhope.org/remembrance.asp
> 
> ...


Rookie, if you would please, add my DDIL & son to your prayers. DDIL miscarried at Christmas last year, and I know is struggling with it this year. I will add all the little ones and their families to mine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It will be nice of there is no fussing when Luke is dropped off.


He started to cry as we went in and was not happy when I left (rapidly!) but he seemed to be okay whilst he was there. When he came home he was on a high, I think he was so glad to be out of there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> He started to cry as we went in and was not happy when I left (rapidly!) but he seemed to be okay whilst he was there. When he came home he was on a high, I think he was so glad to be out of there!


I'm glad Luke is getting better with school. It's very new to him to be left with strangers. I know how hard it's been on both of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like fun! It's more the software I use that enables me to do so much. It is for a Mac computer only.


London Girl said:


> One day, we'll have to set up Skype so I can watch you using your fabulous machine!! Makes mine seem like a wind-up toy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Let's just say I as much thread as I do yarn....LOL...and never have enough!


thewren said:


> those are some wouzer ornaments gwen - you must buy thread by the bushel. they look nice on your tree. --- sam


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Caren* That looks a good breakfast. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures from my sister.
> The little guy is my great great nephew who was born in the fall of 2013....and unexpected boy when the dr said they'd have a girl.
> He's with my sister's son, Marshall.
> Enjoy.
> Junek


Lovely photos, a handsome family. I was told Jamie was going to be a boy. I prepared for both just incase.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Caren* That looks a good breakfast. :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Here are some pictures from my sister.
> The little guy is my great great nephew who was born in the fall of 2013....and unexpected boy when the dr said they'd have a girl.
> He's with my sister's son, Marshall.
> Enjoy.
> Junek


Wonderful photos. I love the baby. He is so cute!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> He started to cry as we went in and was not happy when I left (rapidly!) but he seemed to be okay whilst he was there. When he came home he was on a high, I think he was so glad to be out of there!


Glad he settled while he was there. I have seen children on a high when they got home. Yes he was likely very happy to be away from there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad he settled while he was there. I have seen children on a high when they got home. Yes he was likely very happy to be away from there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's time folks - in fact - it's past time. meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-303670-1.html#6467088


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love cheesecake. I will look forward to the recipe!


Unexpected delays so cheesecake has been put off until tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello back! Love the photo, and miss you lots!


Hya Tami, love your avatar picture! Missing you all too, wish the KAP could have gone on for a lot longer! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Unexpected delays so cheesecake has been put off until tomorrow.


I can't wait to see this recipe, Caren!!! Crockpot cheesecake?!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rookie, if you would please, add my DDIL & son to your prayers. DDIL miscarried at Christmas last year, and I know is struggling with it this year. I will add all the little ones and their families to mine.


I will gladly add your DDIL and DS to my prayers. My sister and DDIL both had miscarriages before having successful births, so I understand what they and you are going through.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely photos, a handsome family. I was told Jamie was going to be a boy. I prepared for both just incase.


Well, we've become so used to the ultrasound giving us the sex of babies that it came as a complete surprise to the parents when Iris turned out to be Jase!! Guess he had his legs crossed during the ultrasound!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful photos. I love the baby. He is so cute!


He looks a lot like his mom when she was that age. He was 1 yr in Sept. This was the first time he'd seen my sister's son, Marshall. She said he went right to him and put up his arms to be held....we think it's because his father also has a beard so I guess that made him look familiar!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Learnt on Monday that the sale has gone through today and I have to be out next Friday so am in a whirl of chaos at the moment. Sorry for not posting but you are all in my prayers and thoughts. I will be on line as much as I can but with all that is going on And staying at various places between next Friday and when I get my new home please excuse my absences. All requiring them are in my prayers and all are in my thoughts. Take care of yourselves.


How great that it has finally gone through. Even more disruption now until you find somewhere but at least you know what you are doing. HAve you found a place yet or are you still looking?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I still send letters some to people I talk to online everyday. A bit more personal and a nice surprise when collecting the mail.


I was pretty useless at keeping contact before email so now worse than ever if rely on me writing a letter. 
Totally lost contact with a good friend at one stage becuase neither of us were good at writing. The went to Tasmania for a hoilday went to the Antarticia Centre heard a voice and thought thats Yvonne. Sure enough it was! So know we are back in contact again (and no better at keeping contact either!).


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I said I'd post pics of some of the ornaments I'm making for my littlest tree. Here's what I've gotten done with the embroidery machine so far. I'm going to do a 3D angel tree topper for the larger (4.5 ft) tree tomorrow. The ones in the bottom picture are still drying which is why they aren't on the tree yet.


Stunning, each and everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rookie, if you would please, add my DDIL & son to your prayers. DDIL miscarried at Christmas last year, and I know is struggling with it this year. I will add all the little ones and their families to mine.


Absolutely...I'll place some extra flowers at the base of the statue in their memory.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As promised:
JYNX N JERRYS BREAD PUDDING
1 stick unsalted butter
1 cup sugar
5 eggs, beaten
1 pt. heavy cream. 
1 Tbsp. vanilla
Dash Cinnamon
¼ cup raisins (optional)
12 slices good French bread
Preheat oven to 350°
Cream butter and sugar together and add all remaining ingredients, except raisins & bread. Beat until smooth.
Place pudding in another pan and fill halfway with water. Put bread in pan and cover with custard sauce.. Soak 10 min. turn the bread over and soak another 10 min. Cover pan of pudding with foil (you should have a hot water bath surrounding it). Bake 35 min. Remove foil and make 10 min to brown top.
SAUCE:
½ tsp cornstarch dissolved in ¼ cup water
1 cup heavy cream
1 cup sugar
Pinch cinnamon
1 tsp. butter
2 Tbsp.-1/4 cup whiskey 
Combine everything but cornstarch mixture and whiskey (optional). Bring to a boil and add cornstarch mixture and stir until thickened


. Remove from heat and add whiskey to taste. Pour over pudding


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I think Jerry's name is spelled with a G instead of J.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't realize that there was a deadline for having Christmas mail sent from the other countries. I'm sorry! If you all can give me an idea of when the deadline is for your particular country, I will organize it to go out earlier next year. I just knew that it took 7 days to Canada, and 7-14 days to Europe and Australia.


I mailed mine yesterday & that happened to be the deadline for the UK from here, not sure what the US deadline is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was pretty useless at keeping contact before email so now worse than ever if rely on me writing a letter.
> Totally lost contact with a good friend at one stage becuase neither of us were good at writing. The went to Tasmania for a hoilday went to the Antarticia Centre heard a voice and thought thats Yvonne. Sure enough it was! So know we are back in contact again (and no better at keeping contact either!).


I just mailed a birthday card today , I wrote on the bottom this is the 51st card I have sent her, we became friends in Grade 1 & still keep in contact by letter a couple of times each year even though we have only seen each other about 8 times since I moved here in 1970.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Betty, sounds really good. I've had bread pudding before but never with a sauce. Is this the kind you bought fr your husbands birthday?



Bulldog said:


> As promised:
> JYNX N JERRYS BREAD PUDDING
> 1 stick unsalted butter
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Let's just say I as much thread as I do yarn....LOL...and never have enough!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

No Bonnie. This is the bread pudding that Jynx and Gerry served at the KAP. I bought the other bread pudding from T'Beauxs here. It was so good but we had no idea it would be so much. I made a lot of people happy giving bunches of it away.
Several of the ladies talked about how good this was at KAP and wanted the recipe. Jynx shared it with me a while back so I am sharing here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> He looks a lot like his mom when she was that age. He was 1 yr in Sept. This was the first time he'd seen my sister's son, Marshall. She said he went right to him and put up his arms to be held....we think it's because his father also has a beard so I guess that made him look familiar!
> Junek


That is so sweet :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> No Bonnie. This is the bread pudding that Jynx and Gerry served at the KAP. I bought the other bread pudding from T'Beauxs here. It was so good but we had no idea it would be so much. I made a lot of people happy giving bunches of it away.
> Several of the ladies talked about how good this was at KAP and wanted the recipe. Jynx shared it with me a while back so I am sharing here.


I got the impression that Gerry is quite a cook.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working out on the exercycle is definitely easing movement.
> The Doctor has prescribed 10 Melatonin (a non subsidised drug had to pay a dollar each). Which he assures me are non-addictive. And should help me achieve some sleep. I won't take them till late at night. (in case of phone calls). First one tonight.
> Thanks for the hugs!
> 
> BTW, I have had a phone call to the mobile and an email that looks like things between me and the landlord are straightening out. Boy he had me jumping through hoops. I am just so exhausted.


This sounds promising...re landlord. Sleep well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now for the afternoon trip after a quick drop into Julie's place for an omelette as we realised it was now 3pm and we hadn't eaten since breakfast.
> BTW any questions about the above photos etc are better answered by Julie or Shirley- 3 weeks does not make me overlly knowledgeable about Maori culture or NZ!


Stunning photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well that will do for today.
> Tomorrow need to shop and prepare salad for a work churistams party tomorrow evening so I may not be on much at all. If this finishes early enough we may head off to our SILs parents for SILs birthday. You would think my daughter could have chosen someone with a birthday some other time of the year- its bad enough her being 23 December now her husband is 4th December. Thats the other thing I need to do- get him a presnet in caser we see him tomorrow.
> 
> Today MAryanne and I went to Adelaide Oval to join many other people in watching the funeral of the cricketer who died last week on live TV. It was very moving- the Australian cricket teams captain spoke and as I said to Maryanne it was the worst I have ever heard him speak- he is normally well in control but today he was far from it. I also said it was not a criticism, he has really struggled it seems. But he also seems to have been doing a wonderful job as the captain. Indeed the whole of Cricket Australia seem to have handled themselves well. Amazingly the media haven't started picking on anyone- saying how tragic it has been a freak accident and no sign of trying to lay blame.
> There has been a complete change to the cricket calendar for the next couple of months to allow the players some time to grieve. This means that the first test will now be here in Adelaide next week- and if Vuck can get tickets tomorrow she will take me for my Chirstams present to the the first day.


Gosh, it was such a moving ceremony thats for sure... had me sobbing. So tragic. I hope you get to go to a game for your present.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They can be rather scary. I've seen snow drifts higher than the car, not fun when you get stuck in those ones. When I was pregnant with my third we were traveling to see the now ex mil, taking the route that was to have been snow free. A sudden blizzard left us stuck in the middle of Algonquin Park, northern Ontario for more than 6 hours. Two small children, a very pregnant lady, one teenager in an Austin mini not the best space for such a long time and the motor had stalled. It was interesting to say the least.


Oh my! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 63.... getting there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> This sounds promising...re landlord. Sleep well.


Dear Cathy, as you read on- you will realise that today (well technically now yesterday) was quite a doozy. (between me and the Landlord's Agent). But one WILL SURVIVE!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I got the impression that Gerry is quite a cook.


From Jynx' report, she does not need often do much cooking!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh, it was such a moving ceremony thats for sure... had me sobbing. So tragic. I hope you get to go to a game for your present.


Tuesday for the first day- which will also be a very moving day I imagine. 
Never heard Adelaide Oval so quite as that day, it was eerie. Very subdued indeed.

Good to hear the players now talking about playing etc- a different attitude since the funeral. Funerals are so important for that-gives a sense of closure and a point to move on from. The player who before the funeral said he didn't think he would be able to play is now saying that he will be there and playing. A positive mood in the team is what is coming across in contrast to the mood pre funeral.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hya Tami, love your avatar picture! Missing you all too, wish the KAP could have gone on for a lot longer! xxx


I need to update that picture! I wish it could have too. That's where I would like to be right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I will gladly add your DDIL and DS to my prayers. My sister and DDIL both had miscarriages before having successful births, so I understand what they and you are going through.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely...I'll place some extra flowers at the base of the statue in their memory.


Thank you so much.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just mailed a birthday card today , I wrote on the bottom this is the 51st card I have sent her, we became friends in Grade 1 & still keep in contact by letter a couple of times each year even though we have only seen each other about 8 times since I moved here in 1970.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Also have a couple of school friends in NZ whom I'm still in contact with. We love reminiscing over the "Olden Days" via Skype.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Cathy, as you read on- you will realise that today (well technically now yesterday) was quite a doozy. (between me and the Landlord's Agent). But one WILL SURVIVE!


Oh good grief!! I just found your post. For heavens sake, bringing children? And deciding to do the maintenance himself without letting you know that plans changed to this. :shock:

I do realise we are on a new week, just havent quite got there yet. See you over there soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh good grief!! I just found your post. For heavens sake, bringing children? And deciding to do the maintenance himself without letting you know that plans changed to this. :shock:
> 
> I do realise we are on a new week, just havent quite got there yet. See you over there soon.


Hi Cathy! you're up late, for you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh, it was such a moving ceremony thats for sure... had me sobbing. So tragic. I hope you get to go to a game for your present.


So sorry to hear about this. So tragic when one so young and talented loses their life. Hope there is something they can do to protect them more if that is a possibility.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stunning photos, thanks for sharing them.


Darowil, Julie knows l00 times more about the Maori culture than I do. I learned a lot while I was there but it was in the 60's. I am certainly no expert. Julie knows lots I am sure.
I did find their culture fascinating and their history very interesting. Glad you had a chance to visit beautiful New Zealand. Congratulations to David, by the way. I applaud him, and you for supporting him.


----------

